#ubuntu+1 2007-06-04
<DanaG> What's with all the 0x0f?
<RAOF> Note to self:  When renaming LVM volumes, fstab is *not* the only place you need to change :)
<AnRkey> can anyone tell me why Ubuntu uses dash instead of bash
<RAOF> Because it's substantially faster.
<RAOF> And anything which has a #!/bin/sh shebang line *should* run in dash as well as bash.
<RAOF> Otherwise the script-writer is lying.
<DanaG> Once I ran into an issue of dash not expanding wildcards: {} *
<DanaG> A commandline:  cp *.{c,h}
<DanaG> looked for a file literally named *.{c,h}, or rather \*.\{c\,h\} (or something like that)
<RAOF> Woah, cool.
<DanaG> It was under Make, and the failing command was cp.
<crimsun> DanaG: that's not an "issue of dash" - that's a bashism.
<crimsun> i.e., it's a bug that should be fixed either by explicitly using /bin/bash after the hash-bang, or by removing the {}s.
<Enverex> No scripts I've ever found work in Dash, first thing I do when I get Ubuntu is switch it back to bash
<crimsun> that's because people tend to be sloppy script writers.
<crimsun> that's definitely not a dash issue; that's a lazy-human issue.
<Enverex> VirtualBox, ATi drivers and I think the nVidia drivers too
<DanaG> aah.
<DanaG> But if you select "no" to using dpkg-reconfigure dash, what does it use?  Bash, or something else?
* DanaG wonders if booting will be any faster with dash than with the other option.
<crimsun> dash is used for 1) faster boot, 2) testing shell script compliance
<crimsun> the former is obviously (and trivially) more important
<crimsun> zsh tends to be the "heaviest" in terms of memory footprint, but I find it hugely time-productive as a user shell.
<crimsun> of course YMMV
<RAOF> I should really learn zsh.  It seems awesome.
<crimsun> it's sick what you can do with it
<RAOF> I've watched jml do something like "grep foo **/*.py".  That's usefull :)
<DanaG> what is **?
<RAOF> I think it's "all subdirectories of this one"
<crimsun> it's easier to simply pass -r to grep
<RAOF> Yeah, the though did just occur to me
<DanaG> hmm, http://www.dailytech.com/article.aspx?newsid=7510
<Ashbringer> Hello, can I compile the kernel I fetch from git with the methods that I'd use to compile linux-source? I've tried a few times and it exits on a cryptic error.
<Ashbringer> **make-kpkg exits, that is
<crimsun> no, use the source package method.
<crimsun> debian/rules.  Read it.
<Ashbringer> Okay
<Ashbringer> will that fix the compilation errors in ubuntu/ms/memstick.c?
<crimsun> what?
<crimsun> I need more details.  That's a contextless question.
<Ashbringer> If I use that method, will ubuntu/ms/memstick.c not have a few pages of errors?
<crimsun> I need to see the actual errors.
<crimsun> We can't read minds here. :-)
<Ashbringer> well
<Ashbringer> I have probably between fifty to a hundred "derefrencing pointer to incomplete type"
<RAOF> crimsun: You don't have a psychic pony?  Give me your address, I'll post you one.
<crimsun> RAOF: I'm still awaiting the pony that bddebian promised me...
<Ashbringer> hold on, lemme pastebin
<DanaG> Oh yeah, what exactly is softmac?
<crimsun> you can google that.
<Ashbringer> http://paste.uni.cc/16082
<Ashbringer> have fun with that
<DanaG> Aah, not relevant for ipw3945.
<Ashbringer> reactions?
<Ashbringer> Also, what should I be reading in debian/rules?
<RAOF> Ashbringer: My reaction is "memstick.h" should exist.  I don't know why it doesn't, though.
<Ashbringer> Yeah, I was thinking the same thing
<RAOF> Maybe the git kernel doesn't actually build at the moment?
<Ashbringer> That's very irritating.
<Ashbringer> What exactly would account for the abrupt disappearance of that file?
<DanaG> Oh, where was the how-to of alsa-hg?  I don't want to recompile the kernel this time as I usually like to.
<Ashbringer> So should this be posted to somewhere?
<RAOF> That you can't build the kernel from git?  I wouldn't think so.
<Ashbringer> Sarcasm, or will people just know?
<RAOF> Not sarcasm.  I just don't really expect a non-released kernel to do anything good :)
<Ashbringer> But it probably should
<RAOF> Possibly one of the kernel team is hacking on stuff now?
<Ashbringer> How would that account for a file not existing?
<RAOF> If they're hacking on stuff by removing an ubuntu-specific patch?
<Ashbringer> but it isn't a patch, its a file, and wouldn't they only push to the repo once they were done?
<RAOF> Maybe.  Maybe they thought they were done.  Maybe it builds on their system.
<Ashbringer> I kinda doubt it, the file isn't there and all of the implementation is based on it
<RAOF> Maybe the implementation isn't built with their config?
<RAOF> Why are you building from git anyway?
<Ashbringer> I want the latest kernel
<Ashbringer> While still being feisty
<Hobbsee> twitch
<Ashbringer> That, and I'm due for a recompile because I swapped out mobos and some of the buttons on my laptop now have lost functionality. I figure if a new kernel doesn't fix it, I should just send back the mobo.
<RAOF> ...
<Ashbringer> Don't *ever* buy HP.
<DanaG> Note: you may have just been unlucky.
<RAOF> Well... I'd try a non-git kernel before deciding that the *motherboard* is broken!
<Ashbringer> No, I'm running on a binary from apt-get now
<DanaG> I have a friend who has a MacBook, and has had to send it back 5 times for various issues.
<Ashbringer> And I've tried kernels that I've compiled on my pre-mobo-swap lappy that have had the same issues. I'm starting to think it may in fact be the mobo again, but I just got this back and I'm not sure if I want to give it up for another two weeks.
<DanaG> Hmm, try doing xev or showkey
<Ashbringer> If I'm going to be compiliing a kernel, I want to compile a *new* kernel, not some outdated trash from apt. I've been doing this on and off all day, it may as well have a purpose.
<Ashbringer> DanaG: the buttons in question are the screen brightness and two of the HP QuickLaunch buttons, they're not exactly standard
<DanaG> Aah, well, brightness may be ACPI brightness.
<DanaG> tail /var/log/acpid
<DanaG> er, tail -f
<Ashbringer> it says it completes everything
<DanaG> Vista now mandates that manufacturers implement standard ACPI brightness controls.
<Ashbringer> but my screen is still the same
<DanaG> Do you see any "acpi video ...." lines?
<Ashbringer> [Sun Jun  3 22:05:55 2007]  completed event "video LCD 00000087 00000000"
<Ashbringer> [Sun Jun  3 22:05:55 2007]  received event "video LCD 00000087 00000000"
<DanaG> So it IS getting the keys, then.
<Ashbringer> Yeah, but the brightness is the same. Incidentally, nothing detects when I close the screen.
<DanaG> hmm, try cat /proc/acpi/video/VGA/lcd/brightness
<DanaG> or s/lcd/LCD/ or whatever is at that level.
<Ashbringer> levels:  100 60 20 28 36 44 52 60 68 76 84 92 100
<Ashbringer> current: 0
<DanaG> And now there's backlight sysfs support ... /sys/class/backlight/ ....
<DanaG> sudo -i to get a root shell, then echo -n some numbers to the brightness file.
<DanaG> and look at what actual_brightness shows.
<DanaG> Odd, my dmesg shows a bunch of  "set_level status: 0"
<DanaG> I'd think that debug statement would've been disabled.
<Ashbringer> I'd rather not screw with it right now
<Ashbringer> I have a feeling its a hardware issue
<Ashbringer> (I don't have my keyboard until an "Nvidia boot agent" crashes and grub loads)
<DanaG> nvidia boot agent?  Oh, a SATA boot ROM.
<DanaG> nForce.
<Ashbringer> yup
<RAOF> Hm.  Does anyone else find that using pulseaudio totally breaks volume control?
* DanaG no longer likes nvidia chipsets.
<DanaG> s/no longer/dis/
<Hobbsee> DanaG: you ever did?
<DanaG> I had an nForce2 board and liked the low CPU usage of the MCP-T (even though I used the analog, and I now realize that the analog sucked).
<DanaG> But then I ran into driver issues.
<RAOF> Anyone else use pulseaudio here?
<RAOF> I just want to eliminate PEBCAK before filing a bug :)
<DanaG> Make sure the Gnome mixer is set to the hardware device, not pulseaudio.
<RAOF> DanaG: Yup, done so.
<RAOF> Tried *all* possible mixers, and "alsamixer"
<DanaG> Odd.
<RAOF> The mute works, but not the volume.
<DanaG> Setting up automake (1:1.10+nogfdl-1) ...
<DanaG> Use of uninitialized value in string ne at /usr/sbin/update-alternatives line 602.
<crimsun> ignore it
<Paladine> anyone alive?
<RAOF> Yeah.
<Paladine> still having problems getting this nvidia module to load
<Paladine> I can load it manually no problem, but it will not load automatically on boot
<RAOF> You installed the nvidia.com drivers, right?
<Paladine> yup
<RAOF> And *don't* have linux-restricted-modules.
<Paladine> nope
<RAOF> And have run "sudo depmod -a" at some point in the last couple of reboots
<Paladine> nope
<RAOF> Maybe you should run that.  It might be what's preventing the kernel from autoloading your module.  Maybe.
<Paladine> haven't come across that in any of the dozens of threads  I have read on the issue
<Paladine> I will give it a try
<Paladine> brb
<Paladine> that fixed it thanks ROAF
<RAOF> Bwa ha ha!
<RAOF> You should probably tell the nvidia guys to fix their installer, then.
<Paladine> trust it to be something simple
<Paladine> yeah they should have done that in the installer
<Paladine> would that fix it without having to remove linux-restricted-modules
<RAOF> Well, you could just add DISABLED_MODULES="nv" to /etc/default/l-r-m-c, and it would, yes.
<Paladine> yeah that explains why adding DISABLED_MODULES in feisty worked with the old drivers but not in gutsy with the new ones
<Paladine> which was puzzling me :)
<Paladine> thanks again man appreciated
<RAOF> NP-complete!
<Paladine> allowed me to help someone with the same problem on the forums too :)
<RAOF> :)
<Paladine> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=2777440#post2777440
<DanaG> ALSA lib pcm.c:2019:(snd_pcm_open_conf) type is not defined
<DanaG> arecord: main:545: audio open error: No such file or directory
<DanaG> using alsa-hg.
<DanaG> For alsa-lib and alsa-utils.
<DanaG> Perhaps am I missing PREFIX= somewhere in ./hgcompile?
<DanaG> Okay, so apparently I have missing symbols.
<DanaG> ALSA lib simple_abst.c:81:(try_open) Unable to open library 'plugindir/smixer/smixer-hda.so'
<DanaG> amixer: Mixer register error: No such device or address
<DanaG> it seems to be alsa-lib that is broken.
<RAOF> What does hgcompile do?
<RAOF> Presumably it downloads the source with mercurial, then builds everything in the right order, with the right prefix (which should probably be /usr, for sanity and ease of breaking everything else)
<DanaG> You have to have already downloaded the source.
<RAOF> So it just builds everything?  That seems a little bit trivial for a script :)
<RAOF> for I in alsa-base alsa-lib alsa-utils ; do cd $I && ./autogen.sh && etc
<RAOF> :)
<crimsun> DanaG doesn't read --help
<crimsun> we no longer compile all pcm plugins by default
<crimsun> (in hg)
<crimsun> you need to specify them explicitly when using ./hgcompile or ./configure
<DanaG> hgcompile has no --help, it seems.
<crimsun> because it's just a wrapper around automake && autoconf
<crimsun> ./configure --help  to see what's default now.
<DanaG>   --with-pcm-plugins=<list>
<DanaG>                           build PCM plugins (default = all)
<DanaG> Nope, even if I explicitly specify all, I get the error.
<DanaG> ALSA lib pcm.c:2019:(snd_pcm_open_conf) type is not defined
<crimsun> what error?
<crimsun> everytime you upgrade alsa-lib, you have to refresh your default conf
<crimsun> e.g., remove /etc/asound.conf and ~/.asoundrc*
<DanaG> Aah, I had a customized .asoundrc.
<DanaG> Hmm, there's a new slider, "Digital", under capture.
<DanaG> arecord -fS16_LE -r44100 -c2 -Dhw:0                gives
<DanaG> Recording WAVE 'stdin' : Signed 16 bit Little Endian, Rate 44100 Hz, Stereo
<DanaG> RIFF$WAVEfmt Ddata
<crimsun> -fcd is equivalent.
<DanaG> No matter what format I use, I get that gobbledygook.
<DanaG> 24/192, 24/96, 24/48, 16/...you get it.....
<crimsun> "gobbledygook" being?
<DanaG> The invalid characters.  It gives no more than those, and then quits with a read error after a while.
<DanaG> Is there any way to shorten the paths given by the debug statements?   This looks rather long:
<DanaG> [ 2430.528000]  ALSA /home/dana/downloads/alsa-hg/alsa-driver/pci/emu10k1/../../alsa-kernel/pci/emu10k1/io.c:222: Writing to ADC failed!
<crimsun> why are you using hw: instead of plughw: anyhow?
<crimsun> sure, pass the appropriate parameters to --configure
<crimsun> not that it matters
<DanaG> Even plughw gives the same.
<crimsun> what are you concerned about, the charset?
<DanaG> Oh, and the error arecord quits with: arecord: pcm_read:1349: read error: Input/output error
<crimsun> I see no real error
<DanaG> The redundant path bugs me, though I can just ignore it.
<crimsun> that's impossible to diagnose without further info.  Right now you're giving me nothing.
<DanaG> Hmm, what should I add?
<crimsun> well, what do you want me to do?
<crimsun> I can't guess what you're trying to accomplish or what you want me to help you with.
<DanaG> I'm trying to get capture working on the STAC9250.
<DanaG> Oh, one nice thing: the Audigy Notebook kernel oops seems to have been fixed!   Sweet.
<crimsun> it does work.  Do you mean it's inaudible?
<crimsun> Doesn't work-> possible hardware problem, possible pin misrouting, possible pin misinit, etc.
<crimsun> Inaudible-> possible pin misrouting, possible pin misinit
<crimsun> very big difference
<DanaG> It seems to not give me anything -- pulseaudio meter shows nothing, and the command line arecord stalls and then aborts.
<crimsun> strace -fF it.
<crimsun> if you passed --with-debug=full --enable-verbose-printk to ./hgcompile for alsa-driver, you may have more in the kernel ring buffer
<DanaG> I'm not sure if I did verbose-printk, but I did enable full debug.
<DanaG> Last 2 lines of strace (after the RIFF ---- data  thingy):
<DanaG> ioctl(4, 0x4142, 0)                     = 0
<DanaG> poll(
<crimsun> that's less than helpful without the rest of it.
<DanaG> I'll pastebin it.
<RAOF> Hm.  Killing pulseaudio fixes the mixer.  Restarting pulseaudio kills the mixer.  I'll call that a pulseaudio bug then.
<crimsun> not necessarily, RAOF.
<crimsun> pulseaudio does lock certain mixer elements.
<DanaG> dmesg:    alsa-kernel/core/pcm_lib.c:2000: capture read error (DMA or IRQ trouble?)
<crimsun> however, I have no idea what you mean by "kills the mixer".
<crimsun> DanaG: have you _completely_ ruled out ACPI bugs?
<crimsun> e.g., are you using a custom DSDT?
<DanaG> Not completely.
<DanaG> I'm no longer using a custom DSDT.  I also downgraded back to a pre-(broke Windows XP suspend) BIOS.
<RAOF> crimsun: When pulseaudio is running, alsa's mixer doesn't work.  At all, as far as I can tell, it seems stuck on 100%.  Gnome's volume control doesn't change the output volume, no matter which mixer I select.  alsamixer doesn't change the volume.
<crimsun> Ok, that last sentence is meaningless to me, but sure.
<crimsun> RAOF: it certainly changes here.  Which elements seem nonresponsive with `alsamixer -c#' ?
<DanaG> http://pastebin.ca/535796
<crimsun> DanaG: that's not an alsa-lib issue for certain.
<crimsun> DanaG: AFAICT, it's not alsa-{kernel,driver} either
<DanaG> I fixed the -lib issue earlier -- that was the .asoundrc.
<RAOF> crimsun: Everything except for the master mute button.
<crimsun> RAOF: you haven't mentioned whether you're using an asoundrc and whether you've got gconf entries for gnome-volume-control
<RAOF> crimsun: I just removed my asoundrc, since the DebuggingSound problem suggested it (because the volume control *does* still control the GDM screen drums)
<crimsun> RAOF: gdm uses aplay.  Unless you're using a system-wide pulseaudio daemon instance, that's irrelevant.
<crimsun> i.e., if you're using pulseaudio-esound-compat with Software Sound Mixing enabled in GNOME, then that has naught to do with gdm, since pA isn't even running at that point.
<RAOF> crimsun: And I've got a bunch of gconf entries for gnome-volume-control, and the mixer applet.
<RAOF> Yeah, fair enough.
<crimsun> then you've hit the pulseaudio<->gnome-volume-control bug
<DanaG> That's odd: I'm trying to increase pulseaudio's input volume, but it jumps back to middle.
<RAOF> So why doesn't alsamixer work?
<crimsun> RAOF: how are you invoking alsamixer?
<DanaG> Aah, I see, it goes from 0% to 100% to who-knows-where.  It's AT 100 already.
<crimsun> why am I pulling teeth here?
<crimsun> both of you know to provide more detail when asking questions...
<RAOF> "alsamixer -c 0" from a terminal.  The gconf entries for g-v-c and the mixer applet all point to HDA Intel (Alsa mixer)
<crimsun> RAOF: and which mixer control are you adjusting in alsamixer -c0?
<RAOF> Um, I tried all of them.
<crimsun> then that can't be a pA bug.
<crimsun> pA will only lock the primary PCM element.
<crimsun> although I did just spot a control-center bug
<crimsun> it's not killing esd/pulseaudio correctly
<RAOF> Ah, but there isn't any other relevent volume element.  My hda-intel doesn't have a "master" volume control, just a mute.  And "PCM" is the only output control.
<crimsun> so the only control exposed in the playback perspective [of alsamixer -c0]  is 'PCM'?
<RAOF> PCM, CD, Mic, PC Beep, and a Master which only acts as a mute.
<RAOF> Yes.
<RAOF> Of those controls, PCM is the only one which actually changes the output.  At least, the output that I care about, which is rhythmbox/banshee.
<crimsun> mute-only?  You don't have a Conexant, then.  Realtek or Sigmatel?
<DanaG> Hmm, perhaps thae microphone is just broken.......
<RAOF> No.  I could probably find the bug I filed to get support for it, though.
* DanaG wonders where his stereo patch cable went.
<crimsun> RAOF: you could also just pager /proc/asound/card0/codec*
<RAOF> Even better :)
<RAOF> I can't pastebin, 'cause the laptop isn't connected to the internet (stupid uni).  It's a Realtek ALC660, though.
<crimsun> the top 5 lines would be useful.
<RAOF> Actually, I could pastebin that.  Yay for usb sticks.
<RAOF> I'll just pastebin all the stuff from the AudioDebugging wiki page, shall I.
<crimsun> DanaG: if it works in another OS, I suspect ACPI and _then_ alsa-kernel.
<crimsun> RAOF: unnecessary.  I only need codec#0
<RAOF> Ok, I'll just get that then.
<DanaG> Hmm, I use a patch cable from audigy to audigy, and play with pulseaudio and watch the line-in with pulseaudio,
<DanaG> I do get activity.
<RAOF> Stupid uni computer.  Here are the top 5 lines crimsun http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/24016/ .  If you need more, I'll need to restart to get the usb key mounted properly.
<DanaG> Odd, with the loopback, I'm piping parec on the audigy into paplay on the onboard.
<DanaG> It's giving me random short bursts of static.
<DanaG> I'll try without pulseaudio, later.
<crimsun> RAOF: what's the 0403 SSID entry from lspci -nv ?
<RAOF> Assuming SSID == subsystem, 1043:1338.  Otherwise I can copy out that whole block, but it'll be slow :(
<crimsun> ASUS F2/3?
<crimsun> asus boards make me sad.  Very Sad.
<RAOF> F3Jm
<RAOF> Really?  And it looked kinda good before I bought it. :(
<crimsun> that's ok, even crap looks interesting before you find out what it is.
<crimsun> not your fault - you couldn't have known a Realtek sat in it.
<RAOF> Right. :/
<RAOF> System 76 don't ship to .au, and none of the local "linux friendly" shops I could google seemed to have made a webpage since 1997.
<crimsun> ok, so you've got one primary mixer control for output, which explains the "lock"
<crimsun> unfortunately this means there's no free control for pA by default
<RAOF> Oh.
<RAOF> And pA *has* to lock one output to 100%?  This seems odd.
<RAOF> Then again, so does not having any form of "master" volume control, I suppose.
<crimsun> it's used as a base.
<crimsun> the control you then use through pA is software-scaled, essentially equivalent to the pcm softvol plugin provided through alsa-lib.
<crimsun> _however_
<crimsun> if you have a free control, say, 'Master', the control uses _that_ instead.
<RAOF> So you want full volume in pA to correspond to full volume, so you need it set to 100%.  Fair enough.
<crimsun> well, a reasonable full volume.
<crimsun> I wouldn't push beyond 90%.  Most will distort horribly.
<RAOF> Yes.  Mine certainly does.
<crimsun> unless you're lucky enough to use usb or firewire audio.
<RAOF> Are USB audio cards actually good?  Wow.
<crimsun> there are quite a few excellent ones.
<RAOF> Hm.  But they cost money :)
<RAOF> So, there's probably a bug to file in all this, although maybe a wishlist bug only.  Where should it go?  The alsa driver?  pA?
<crimsun> a good base is the M-Audio Transit USB.  I purchased one three years ago for US$70.
<crimsun> pulseaudio.
<RAOF> And the bug is "when alsa exports only the PCM mixer element, pulseaudio locks the volume to 100%", or thereabouts?
<crimsun> that's not a bug
<crimsun> I think you mean "unable to effect alsamixer -c# changes when pulseaudio is active"
<RAOF> Much better.
* DanaG wonders how well the C-Media CM106(+) is supported.
<DanaG> Oh, and I just noticed something:
<DanaG> BIOS bug: multiple APIC/MADT found, using 0
<DanaG> [    0.000000]  ACPI: If "acpi_apic_instance=2" works better, notify linux-acpi@vger.kernel.org
<DanaG> APIC 3FE81DFF, 0068 (r1 GATEWA M685     20060906 LOHR       5A)
<DanaG> APIC 3FE81F0D, 0068 (r1 GATEWA M685     20060906  LTP        0)
<RAOF> Where would we be without buggy APIC and ACPI implementations?
<DanaG> I wonder which one XP uses, and which one Vista uses.
<DanaG> I have posted the changelog of the 72.14 BIOS.  I'm using 72.09.
<DanaG> http://www.csc.calpoly.edu/~dgoyette/gateway_pa6_bios_7214.txt
<DanaG> And anything newer than 72.09 seems to break sleep even in XP.
<DanaG> Bye.
<lightrush> !upgrade
<ubotu> For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<coNP> heya fellow ubuntueros, what a lovely day to let a monkey ruin my system :)
<crimsun> then don't play with monkeys if you value your system.  I say monkeys are more valuable, but YMMV.
<coNP> okay, I am not so serious
<coNP> anyway, I love to use testing systems
<coNP> crimsun: you mean monkey is usable for you now?
<crimsun> considering the amount of love I put into my configuration, yes.
<crimsun> YMMV.
<coNP> okay, MMCV :)
<Tm_T> YMCVBNM
<RAOF> One of my LVM volumes is now officially "gusty-root"
<RAOF> Tm_T: your milage may vary but not much?
<RAOF> :)
<coNP> 36% so far...
<coNP> Need to get 1174MB/1174MB of archives on a DSL line...
<Tm_T> RAOF: more like "I use fist with shift"
<RAOF> :D
<Tm_T> coNP: I downloaded ~500 MB on dialup
<Tm_T> that took only two days or so
<crimsun> two days? psht. It'd take me the better half of a week.
<coNP> I also did that some years ago
<coNP> debian sid and every day some new packages on dialup
<Tm_T> crimsun: I remind you, my connection is 5 kb/s max
<coNP> I hated the days with new LaTeX packages :)
<crimsun> Tm_T: mine's half that.
<Tm_T> crimsun: lovely :)
<Tm_T> I wouldn't mind the speed otherwise but this ssh is bit jumpy and cutty
<crimsun> latency doesn't bother me, and I can handle the jitter.
<Tm_T> yup
<Tm_T> as said, other is fine, but ssh is unconfortable
<Enverex> Does anyone know if the rt2x00 driver is in 2.6.22-6?
<gnomefreak> Enverex: try either filing a bug report or asking in #ubuntu-kernel (filing bug report is the better way)
<Enverex> Filing a bug just for a quick question seems a bit wasteful
<crimsun> Enverex: http://preview.tinyurl.com/2qr65w
<crimsun> please look before asking :)
<MmikeMRMA> does anyone know how to boot gutsy live-cd without the splash screen? (btw, live-expert kernel image does not exists)
<crimsun> if you disable the framebuffer, usplash is disabled.
<gnomefreak> MmikeMRMA: if you mean expert install its on alternate cd
<crimsun> likewise, you can attempt appending nosplash
<Enverex> crimsun, Erm, wasn't aware of that page, heh
<MmikeMRMA> crimsun, if I do 'live fb=false' i still get the uslpash....
<crimsun> Enverex: all our kernel source is online :)
<crimsun> MmikeMRMA: err, the vesa option?
<MmikeMRMA> gnomefreak, I downloaded gutsy daily cd image... when I press f2-f3-f4 there is suggestion that I could do 'live', 'live-expert', and 'memtest'... live and memtest work fine, live-expert gives me 'nonexistant kernel image' error...
<MmikeMRMA> crimsun, erm... huh? :)
<gnomefreak> MmikeMRMA: you might want to wait until tribe one. the ISO's have been broken since the first daily not sure if its been fixed yet
<gnomefreak> as of last week i heard alternate is almost fixed (nothing about desktop cd
<MmikeMRMA> gnomefreak, oh... I'll wget alternate CD then, 10x :)
<MmikeMRMA> gnomefreak, it's just... here: http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/daily-live/current/, there is no alternate CD (or I'm developing strange blindness)
<gnomefreak> MmikeMRMA: it may not work either (almost fixed means its not totallly fixed and i dont know what the issues were to begin with)
<gnomefreak> MmikeMRMA: the part of link that says daily-live would be the reason
<gnomefreak> http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/daily/current/
<MmikeMRMA> gnomefreak, well, this image I have I try to boot in vmware... as soon as the splash shows up, few seconds after I'm back to BusyBox... I guess there is an error, I just can't see it because of the splash....
<gnomefreak> MmikeMRMA: try that
<MmikeMRMA> gnomefreak, thnx, willl do
<gnomefreak> MmikeMRMA: live and alternate have been broken
<gnomefreak> MmikeMRMA: your best bet if you are determined to use gutsy this soon is to wait till thursday friday ish and install tribe 1
<gnomefreak> atleast at that point the ISOs should work (they are tested atleast)
<MmikeMRMA> well, I'm part of the loco team, and I'd like to see what needs to be done in gutsy.... thnx for the suggestion :)
<MmikeMRMA> will wait then :)
<gnomefreak> MmikeMRMA: normally if your not a developer it not recommended to use gutsy most of us use gutsy in chroot anyway
<MmikeMRMA> gnomefreak, that's why I'm booting it in vmware, no worries, I know what i'm doing :)
<gnomefreak> MmikeMRMA: sorry i dont know these things (i cant read minds)
<MmikeMRMA> gnomefreak, :) I'm sorry ! :) thank you for your help!
<johnnybuoy> hi all!
<johnnybuoy> I'm trying to get banter to compile, and have got some trouble with it
<johnnybuoy> I have unmet deps, one I can't get through is gnome-keyring-sharp
<johnnybuoy> it seems gutsy doesn't have the libgnome-keyring-cil package, and the feisty version doesn't seem to work
<johnnybuoy> does anyone have an idea?
<gnomefreak> johnnybuoy: yes wait until gutsy is a bit more stable or if you are building it for gutsy ask in #ubuntu-motu (more than likely it was replaced by a differnet name and the version you are building isnt compatible with that version0
<johnnybuoy> okay, I'll check in ubuntu-motu
<johnnybuoy> thx
<johnnybuoy> c y'all
* Starting logfile irclogs/ubuntu+1.log
-ChanServ(ChanServ@services.)- You do not have channel operator access to [#ubuntu-boot] 
-ChanServ(ChanServ@services.)- [#ubuntu-server]  Ubuntu Server Discussions (development and support)
-ChanServ(ChanServ@services.)- [#ubuntu-ops]  Welcome to #ubuntu-ops - Home of the operators for official K/X/Ed/Ubuntu channels. Questions, requests and complaints about Ubuntu related channels and their people can be filed here"
-ChanServ(ChanServ@services.)- [#ubuntu+1]  Please read the topic. Especially if things are broken!
<dballester> hi to all
<DanaG> That's odd: I just hit my volume key, and gnome-setting-daemon crashed and then restarted.
<ToHellWithGA> Setting up xserver-xorg (1:7.2-3ubuntu1) ...
<ToHellWithGA> /var/lib/dpkg/info/xserver-xorg.postinst: 2197: Syntax error: "then" unexpected (expecting "fi")
<ToHellWithGA> ;)
<ToHellWithGA> i noticed mini.iso is ready to rock for gutsy now
<gnomefreak> ToHellWithGA: its known
<ToHellWithGA> mkay
<ToHellWithGA> how's it with you, man?
<gnomefreak> busy as crap
<gnomefreak> and yourself?
<ToHellWithGA> housesitting
<ToHellWithGA> i'll kick back extra for you
<gnomefreak> ToHellWithGA: give it a few hours the problem was found and is being worked on
<ToHellWithGA> it's cool man.  i can't reboot anyway
<ToHellWithGA> the new kernel isn't playing nice with my wireless card
<gnomefreak> i dont really think reboot will hurt
<gnomefreak> but ill let you knwo ina  sec
<ToHellWithGA> i won't report a bug until i figure out if it is just a result of frequent dist-upgrading
<ToHellWithGA> too many little upgrades make my system kinda unstable
<gnomefreak> tonyyarusso: X works fine after restarting X
<gnomefreak> not tonyyarusso  ToHellWithGA
<ToHellWithGA> thanks for checking that out, man
<ToHellWithGA> i'm ssh'd so i have to be careful what i do remotely
<ToHellWithGA> i'd hate to lose my connection to that computer by starting an angry kernel
<gnomefreak> eh ssh is too much fun to be careful ;)
<ToHellWithGA> remotely executing init 6 only to find out that the network card driver is rough around the edges kinda sucks
<ToHellWithGA> i was so amped about a new kernel with new features about which i could read and possibly never use
* gnomefreak loves things that break.
<ToHellWithGA> .me mails gnomefreak vinyl records in manilla envelopes
<gnomefreak> no not that
<ToHellWithGA> .me launches gnomefreak marbles as model rocket payload
<gnomefreak> :)
<Peaker> anyone else gets a syntax error in the xserver-xorg.postinst script?
<Peaker> Its in line 2197, according to the shell trying to run it, but that line is empty :P
<Peaker> does it use 0-based line indices?
<Peaker> nah if I stick a bunch of syntax errors in some line, it seems to pinpoint the correct line number
<Peaker> weird
<Peaker> okay, bash is totally buggy about the line numbers of if/fi/then syntax errors
<Peaker> oops, its dash
<Hobbsee> Peaker: known
<Peaker> ah I found their bug
<Peaker> stupid dash line numbers :)
<Peaker> elif must start on its own line or after ; mustn't it?
<Hobbsee> no idea, my bash isnt too brilliant
<Peaker> ah, cool. fixed.
<Peaker> If you try to dist-upgrade now, xserver-xorg is going to fail :P  But its trivial enough that I am not sure a bug report is necessary
<KooGooShii> anyone able to help me getting dvds to work in fiesty? ive updated my libdvdread/libdvdcss already but it doesnt seem to work
<Peaker> I thought #ubuntu+1 was for gutsy
<Peaker> KooGooShii: I think #ubuntu is for feisty now
<KooGooShii> ah sorry, looks like it autojoined me here
<Hobbsee> Peaker: the guy knows about it, and will upload the fixed version soon
<Peaker> okay cool
<Peaker> so the dash thing about line numbers is known also because of that? :)
* Peaker didn't know that so many things will break in gutsy :)  I got tons of broken stuff
<Hobbsee> not sure
* Hobbsee only discovered that dash quirk today
<Hobbsee> Peaker: this isnt much breakage
<Peaker> no, not just that. kcontrol is completely broken, for a while now
<Hobbsee> Peaker: X still works, the machine still boots.  even gnome/kde run.  this is good for gutsy
<Hobbsee> yeah, system settings is borked somehow.
<Peaker> X disables direct rendering every once in a while
* Hobbsee needs to poke someone into fixing that, again
<Peaker> not sure when exactly
<Hobbsee> you have a working X.
<Peaker> I just find its off and restart X
<Peaker> scipy doesn't work at all - but that may not be gutsy's fault (the newest upstream tarballs don't even compile)
<Hobbsee> hah.  helpful
<Hobbsee> Peaker: how's kcontrol broken, as opposed to the system settings breakage?
<Peaker> Hobbsee: You can only see a couple of the kcontrol modules inside kcontrol. But weirdly, if you tell "kcmshell" to load a module by name it works (kcmshell can load kcontrol modules directly)
<Hobbsee> which can you see?
<Peaker> The System Settings menu is broken in the same way - same modules
<Hobbsee> system settings segfaults on start
<Hobbsee> at least here
<Peaker> OBEX devices is the only one you see (under Peripherals). In KControl you also see and empty Network folder
<Peaker> Also, I think when I ran kcontrol from the command line - I believe it said something about incompatible versions of the kcontrol modules, but I am not sure (that may be why its refusing to load them by default)
<Hobbsee> sounds local
<Hobbsee> i cant reproduce that
<Hobbsee> although others in bug reports have
<Hobbsee> i wonder why that only occurs for some people...
<hwilde> anybody have a suggestion for software crash every sunday morning 7:35am ?  (i disabled weekly crontab already)
<Peaker> Hobbsee: if it just segfaults in others, it may be that the hidden modules are a global bug thing, but there's a local segfault bug that masks it :)
<Hobbsee> it segfaults on startup anywhere, which is what's odd to me
<Hobbsee> but true
<IdleOne> how do I upgrade to gutsy or should I wait till Herd1?
<Hobbsee> IdleOne: if you have to ask, you shouldnt be running it.
<IdleOne> makes sense
<IdleOne> :)
<ToHellWithGA> IdleOne: i don't think it'll be called a herd this time
<ToHellWithGA> if you want to dist-upgrade into gutsy you could try.  not much breaks if you do it now
<ToHellWithGA> it will get breaky later though.  not a good idea unless you only need your computer for tinkering
<IdleOne> ToHellWithGA, well whatever they decide to call it. on the site it looks like it will be called Tribe1-2-3....
<ToHellWithGA> if you wanted to dist-upgrade to it, you could do it pretty quickly via CLI
<IdleOne> think I'll wait tilllate August/ early September
<ToHellWithGA> sudo sed -i "s/feisty/gutsy/g" /etc/apt/sources.list && sudo aptitude update && sudo aptitude dist-upgrade
<ToHellWithGA> then hold on to your hat
<Peaker> Hobbsee: btw: I thought you meant the system settings menu - the 'systemsettings' executable does segfault here
<Hobbsee> oh, right
<Hobbsee> it's tribe this time, yes.
<Peaker> and there's no usable traceback too
<Peaker> how do you get gdb to demangle C++ names?
<Peaker> well, there are no symbols in systemsettings, so its hard to debug it :P
* Peaker gets it to recompile it
<Peaker> will typical ubuntu packages have debug symbols anywhere in a "debian/rules binary" build?
<Hobbsee> not sure
<Hobbsee> i'm sure i should knwo, though
<Peaker> worst case I comment out dh_strip from the rules makefile
<Peaker> it uses a super-weird rules makefile, that just includes everything, but it doesn't seem to tell "binary" what to build
<Peaker> arrg. It has a --disable-debug switch I changed to --enable-debug and its still using --disable-debug :) I think this is the 2nd out of 2 times I encounter such a debug switch that's actually fiction
<Peaker> What does this do?   "cdbs_curpkg = $(filter-out %/,$(subst /,/ ,$@))"
<Peaker> ah I should have used --enable-debug=full I guess
<Peaker> nope, still uses disable
<Peaker> ah, finally got it with DEB_BUILD_OPTIONS=nostrip
<Peaker> arrg. need noopt too for stack trace to work :)
<Peaker> it crashes inside Qt and surprisingly stack trace works in there, as if qt is not compiled with optimizations?
<Peaker> oh, its not, gdb thinks it work but it doesn't
<coNP> do someone use gutsy and ATI? how can I get my card working?
<Peaker> there aren't no-optimization packages for common libraries, are there?
<ToHellWithGA> Peaker: what are you saying, man?
<ToHellWithGA> i catch a hint of an inkling about a clue regarding your discussion of your efforts to rebuild some package of something
<coNP> Peaker: I guess the standard libraries compiled without -O<n> gcc flag
<coNP> sorry, Peaker, I meant ToHellWithGA
<Peaker> well I am trying to see why systemsettings is segfaulting
<ToHellWithGA> so it's a toolchain problem instead of a problem with the individual package?
<Peaker> but its backtrace is foobared, because qt is compiled with optimizations
<Peaker> and so is systemsettings itself
<Peaker> and it could be nice to have not only -dbg packages with symbols, but maybe to have -dbg packages be unoptimized (for stack dumps to work) and replace the lib
<Peaker> or maybe -dbg, and -dbgnoopt :P
<Peaker> okay, compiling qt with debug seems like quite a chore
<Peaker> Its probably even easier to decipher a stack dump by hand
<coNP> is there a repository to install adobe reader from?
<ToHellWithGA> coNP: does evince not work?
<Peaker> weird, its normal ebp frames and gdb messes up the stack trace
<coNP> evince does work but I want to install adobe reader :)
<ToHellWithGA> how very non-free of you :p
* coNP looks for a beer
<coNP> (or something that is not freedonm-free)
<ToHellWithGA> freedom to break laws with freely-available mandatory and optional punitive consequences is great
<Peaker> gdb is supposed to use files from -dbg packages automatically right?
<Peaker> I'm not getting debug symbols when gdb'ing system-settings
<Peaker> I think its in kdelibs (of which I have a -dbg package)
<Peaker> I also get all the C++ mangled names
<Peaker> could be nice if not _everyone_ had their own ./configure, but some shared system compatibility database existed somewhere, and everyone used that. could save a looong build step from everyone possibly without large modifications, and could avoid regenerating makefiles (which may mean less "make clean" running when changing stuff)
<Peaker> ah. finally managing to source-level debug systemsettings
<Peaker> ok its probably crashing because it can't find the systemsettings service group
<Peaker> gdb is INSANELY slow at debugging these kde things
<alex_mayorga> hi, how do I get to gutsy from feisty? is it usable?
<borschty> it is likely to break often and requires some work to fix it
<borschty> you can consider it usable when it gets released
<Peaker> debugging systemsettings without knowing all the KDE terminology and architecture is too hard for me :P
<alex_mayorga> I'm used to the normal breakage, is it just a dist-upgrade away?
<Peaker> gutsy is pretty broken now, imo
<Alexandre> Hey guys, Where i do the download this version?!?!?!?
<alex_mayorga> Alexandre, +1
<Alexandre> alex_mayorga: i don't understand, i want this nwe version
<alex_mayorga> Alexandre, me too =)
<alex_mayorga> but people it's a bit secretive on how to update to it
<borschty> alex_mayorga: change feisty to gutsy in sources.list
<alex_mayorga> borschty, thanks how broke is it as of now?
<Alexandre> borschty: only this?!?!?!
<Alexandre> borschty: thanks
<borschty> Alexandre: then apt-get update and dist-upgrade
<Alexandre> borschty: ok, (hahaha, i know this, hahaha)
<Alexandre> borschty: not a ISO?!?!
<borschty> alex_mayorga: as of now it boots and i can run the programs i need... but from feisty i know things can break even in the last week (the kernel did then iirc)
<timing> I just asked this in #ubuntu-bugs: Hey i'm running gutsy gibbon and have some problems writing to my swap partition. everytime when my memory is almost full, all the memory allocation is still done on the RAM. Then, when the ram is completely full and more mem is needed, my system freezes. I need to reset my laptop to continue.
<borschty> Alexandre: maybe there are already daily/nightly isos out, you have to ask google
<timing> hy pointed me here
<timing> *they
<borschty> timing: free | grep Swap
<borschty> what result does that give you?
<timing> Swap:      1622524          0    1622524
<timing> Mem:        710016     623184      86832          0      62620     358896
<timing> i still have a bit of mem
<timing> but starting the gimp would freeze everything now
<timing> i tried swapoff/on already
<borschty> maybe an ulimit, but that would rather kill the app than freeze the whole pc
<timing> hmm
<timing> the something else causes the freeze
<timing> okay let's start the gimp then
<timing> brb :-)
<timing> hmm i need more
<borschty> maybe broken ram?
<timing> hmm
<timing> it's writing to my swap now
<alex_mayorga> timing, have you gone trough the memtest at boot time
<timing> it might be a coincidence those freezes happen with full mem usage
<timing> k swap is not the problem i think
<timing> i'll be back when i can reproduce the freezes better!
<timing> bye
<alex_mayorga> borschty, how's the wireless networking in gutsy?
<borschty> alex_mayorga: i can't tell you, have no wireless hardware on my desktop pc and my laptop stays feisty since i need one stable pc ;)
<Peaker> alex_mayorga: It works for me
<Peaker> alex_mayorga: but it did change "wlan0" to "eth1" so I had to fix my settings in /etc/network/interfaces
<alex_mayorga> Peaker, are you in broadcom stuff?
<Peaker> broadcom?
<Peaker> Using zd1211 dongle
<alex_mayorga> like https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/bcm43xx-fwcutter/+bug/92088
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 92088 in bcm43xx-fwcutter "this does not work with dell 1390" [Undecided,Confirmed] 
<ToHellWithGA> lol what a horrid bug name
<DanaG> WTF?   (process:6953): Gtk-WARNING **: This process is currently running setuid or setgid.    This is not a supported use of GTK+. You must create a helper program instead. For further details, see:
<DanaG> Oh, and does it tell you WHAT program is trying to run setuid?  NOPE.
<clever> but its process 6953
<clever> DanaG: try ps aux|grep 6953
<DanaG> But that process dies immediately thereafter, so I can't find it.
<clever> lol
<clever> strace -e trace=fork,exec programname
<clever> that might do it
<DanaG> It's something started by gnome-session.
<clever> i think it may also need a -f on strace
<clever> strace can do alot
<clever> ahhh:(
<DanaG> Kind of a useless error message, though, isn't it?
<so1> hi
<so1> i'm just wondering why people keep updating fglrx 8.34.x although the driver won't work anymore
<so1> because the lastest xserver update (1.3) needs at least 8.37.x
<so1> someone here?
<gnomefreak> so1: drivers are always updated with l-r-m
<so1> mh...
<so1> that seems quite likely ...
<so1> yes, i think there was a new kernel today ... that could be the reason ...
<gnomefreak> and with Xorg but not all xorg updates get the non-free driver updates
<bipolar> does gutsy have xorg 7.3-beta packages in it yet?
<gnomefreak> so1: they need help with packaging drivers
<gnomefreak> 7.2-3ubuntu3
<so1> currently i'm holding back xserver 1.3 because i need fglrx (even vesa won't work)
<gnomefreak> no not xorg
<so1> mh?
<gnomefreak> vesa should work if you disable FB
<so1> mh okay...
<so1> maybe i'll just wait until 8.37 arrives ...
#ubuntu+1 2007-06-05
<DanaG> Hmm, going back to 72.14 BIOS didn't change anything.
* #ubuntu+1  [freenode-info]  if you need to send private messages, please register: http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#privmsg
* Starting logfile irclogs/ubuntu+1.log
-ChanServ(ChanServ@services.)- You do not have channel operator access to [#ubuntu-boot] 
-ChanServ(ChanServ@services.)- [#ubuntu-server]  Ubuntu Server Discussions (development and support)
-ChanServ(ChanServ@services.)- [#ubuntu-ops]  Welcome to #ubuntu-ops - Home of the operators for official K/X/Ed/Ubuntu channels. Questions, requests and complaints about Ubuntu related channels and their people can be filed here"
-ChanServ(ChanServ@services.)- [#ubuntu+1]  Please read the topic. Especially if things are broken!
<DanaG> http://rage3d.com/board/showthread.php?t=33892554
<DanaG> hah, huge and hot and will have bad driver.
<DanaG> s.
* DanaG hears crickets chirping......
<DanaG> Oh....kay, so my BIOS is buggy.
<DanaG> Even WinXP does not resume correctly!
<DanaG> It freezes in exactly the same way.
<yveslu> hi, will gutsy have libc6-2.6 ?
<RAOF> It already does, doesn't it?
<RAOF> !info libc6 gutsy
<ubotu> libc6: GNU C Library: Shared libraries. In component main, is required. Version 2.5-8ubuntu1 (gutsy), package size 4072 kB, installed size 10068 kB
<RAOF> Clearly I am wrong.
<yveslu> :)
<yveslu> I installed it from experimental onto my debian unstable system, and it runs fine so far
<RAOF> Fixes any interesting bugs?
<yveslu> I don't know, but U guess...  AFAIR it has some performance improvements
<yveslu> s/U/I
<RAOF> Well, it'll either hit Unstable & get sync/merged into gutsy before the freeze, or it won't :).
<yveslu> let's hope it will ... :-)
<yveslu> this is one reason:
<yveslu> http://dot.kde.org/1172617283/1172768274/1172773687/1172776025/
<Enverex> Hrm. Well I got .22-6 loaded and it does contain rt2x00pci... but loading the module does nothing. Doesn't seem to see the device.
<Enverex> Hrm, the rt2x00pci driver seems to have issues
<Enverex> The biggest being that it doesn't work
<Enverex> But gives no errors either
<Enverex> No-one alive then?
<zaggynl> nah
<Enverex> This thing about rt2x00pci is driving me mad
<akrus> hello everyone
<akrus> latest xine engine does not play oggs :(
<akrus> does someone know how to fix this problem? :x
<akrus> Returns: No decoder found for this format.
<akrus> x_X
<akrus> mplayer working well
<DanaG> New discovery: it IS my BIOS that is broken.
<DanaG> Not even Vista will resume from suspend!
<DanaG> Hah!
<DanaG> DOn't you just looove broken BIOSes?
<zaggynl> never had that
<zaggynl> how the heck do you break those?
<kunwon1> a hammer usually works
#ubuntu+1 2007-06-06
<DanaG> Wow, for once, Linux suspend worked again!
<Dana1> That
<Dana1> That's odd: when I resume from sleep, KDE apps can no longer open files or directories.
<Dana1> It just sits there, doing nothing.
<rat_> Hi all question is there a command in the terminal that can tell me the Horiz and Vertcal of my monitors. I am needing those in my xorg.conf file and I don't know how to find them out.
<crdlb> rat_, if you don't know them, just leave the values off
<crdlb> X will try to autodetect them
<DanaG> Next week, I need to file a hal+gnome-power-manager bug on brightness control.
<DanaG> Oh, and it's partly a kernel bug, too, perhaps:  /sys/class/backlight does not have all the info that /proc/acpi/video has,
<DanaG> namely, the available brightness levels, and default AC and battery brightness levels.
<Ashbringer> Hey, does anyone know whats up with the current feisty memstick driver? The .h file is missing in the stable and git releases...
<borschty_> this is the channel for gutsy, feisty is stable already
<Ashbringer> This is a dev channel, and feisty has a problem in its kernel source
<borschty_> you should file a bug report using launchpad
<Ashbringer> That problem being that a file is missing, and its missing in all versions. If I'm in the wrong channel, by all means redirect me, but the ubuntu development channel seems like the right place for this.
<Ashbringer> This isn't a bug. No program is malfunctioning; the memstick driver is incomplete.
<borschty_> this is the channel of the ubuntu development version the ubuntu-development chan is #ubuntu-devel, but i think #ubuntu-bugs might be the best place to ask
<borschty_> but filing a bug helps the developers keeping track of that bug so you should do that anyway
<gnomefreak> Ashbringer: it was filied as a bug early this morning
<DanaG> The bug report is already there, at least for tifm_7xx1
<Ashbringer> Finally
<DanaG> Another odd thing on my laptop:
<DanaG> FN-Super is ctrl-alt-del.
<DanaG> Who knows why they made that so.....
<DanaG> Wow, that's a really SUPER function!  Nyuk, nyuk.
<borschty_> how many xservers did you kill before finding out? ;)
<puck> Anyone using VMware server on gutsy?
<DanaG> None.  I was sitting in my BIOS menu, or at Grub, when I tested it.
<DanaG> damnit, that plugin must go.  It did that LOCALLY and SENT it instead of running ubotu.
<DanaG> T'was a Pidgin plugin: "/exec" -- makes '!' send the results of something.
<DanaG> !info
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about info - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<DanaG> aah, much better.  !info etherape
<DanaG> http://plugins.guifications.org/trac/wiki/slashexec?format=txt
<DanaG> Somebody needs to tell the devs that "bangexec" is a bad idea.
<ToHellWithGA> my wireless card doesn't exist on the new kernel
<ToHellWithGA> or rather it isn't found and assigned a name like eth1, ra0, ath0, etc.
<ToHellWithGA> how should i file such a bug?
<crimsun> which driver does it use?
<ToHellWithGA> rt2500
<crimsun> do you have the linux-generic metapackage installed along with ubuntu-minimal and ubuntu-desktop?
<ToHellWithGA> i don't recall the name of the new ralink driver
<ToHellWithGA> crimsun: yessir, all 3.
<crimsun> pastebinned your `dmesg` somewhere?
<ToHellWithGA> i'd need to get that after booting the sketchy kernel
<ToHellWithGA> i'll brb after restarting into that one to get it
<ToHellWithGA> crimsun: http://thestonepedo.dyndns.org/files/dmesg_2007_06_05.txt
<crimsun> not in a position to debug for another day
<ToHellWithGA> it's not exactly a pastebin, but i reckon my apache server can handle all those characters
<ToHellWithGA> would a link to that with a bug report of "rt2500-based chipset not assigned an interface" work?
<ToHellWithGA> that's all i really know of it since i don't know what part of which bit of the kernel is failing
<RAOF> Now, to teach gnome-power-manager that 20% battery charge corresponds to more than 0 minutes of useage left!
<puck> Is there a commercial repository for gutsy?  ftp://archive.canonical.com isn't showing me the directories or files present.
<puck> But http://archive.canonical.com works
<puck> And no gutsy-commercial
<ToHellWithGA> good
<RAOF> I wouldn't think so, at this point?
<ToHellWithGA> let them develop the all-free version first
<ToHellWithGA> then let them have their commercial silliness
<puck> Yeah, just trying to track down a working vmware server
<ToHellWithGA> puck: have you tried Virtualbox?
<ToHellWithGA> it's free .deb if not free speech yet
<ToHellWithGA> the .deb has slightly more than you can legally build into it from free source
<puck> Nope, haven't heard of it
<puck> The catch is I already have some VMware images I need to access
<RAOF> Don't you just need the player then?
<puck> I don't think the player will work either.  The kernel modules aren't compiling.
<ToHellWithGA> puck: what kind of image is it?
<ToHellWithGA> the guest/vm image format, that is
<puck> Whatever type VMware server creates.  But it is running Windows XP
<ToHellWithGA> virtualbox uses .vdi files
<ToHellWithGA> dunno if that's just a disk image or specs for the machine as well
<ToHellWithGA> if the VM is XP a hardware change would render it unusable
<ToHellWithGA> so the VM server would have to have similar bogus hardware
* DanaG notices: "any copyrighted material" -- well, aren't Linux distros copyrighted with the right to distribute?  (if that's a valid interpretation of the license).
<DanaG> er, wrong tab.
<DanaG> http://paste.uni.cc/16126
<DanaG> For Cal Poly ResNet.  Glad I live off campus.
<Quinn_Storm> this is why I would live off campus were I to go to a university
<DanaG> Oh yeah, since the plan to re-merge Beryl and Compiz, both projects have sort of gone "out of sight, out of mind" to me.
<DanaG> I still use Beryl 2.1, except for plugins version 1.999999-something, because that was the last to allow transparent cube with magic lamp / sidekick.
<DanaG> er, is it 1.2.1? .... whatever.
<Quinn_Storm> well, opencomm/compcomm/whatever is getting better quickly and we will have a name soon(ish) and a release soon after
<DanaG> I'm starting to like Coral ... as long as you can find fitting names for the windeco apps.
<Quinn_Storm> that might be a problem
<DanaG> Beryl does it right: all are gems (kinda-nice kinda-lame play on words).
<Quinn_Storm> not just gems
<Quinn_Storm> they are all forms of beryl
<DanaG> Right, I forgot that part.
<DanaG> Now look at the Pidgin project: prefs go in .purple, of all places.  And WTF does a finch have to do with a pidgin/pigeon (yes, I do like the play on words with the latter)?
<Quinn_Storm> purple comes from prpl, which is preferences for plugin (I think)
<DanaG> protocol plugin.
<Admiral_Chicago> can someone do uname -r and tell me what kernel they are using?
<DanaG> 2.6.22-6-generic, I think.
<Quinn_Storm> yeah 2.6.22-generic here too
<Hobbsee> -6-generic is the kernel for tribe 1
<Admiral_Chicago> thanks Quinn_Storm dwa
<Admiral_Chicago> Hobbsee: great thats what i needed to know
<Hobbsee> unless the world breaks
<Hobbsee> but that's the plan
<Quinn_Storm> btw for those having suspend/resume issues with the intel modesetting driver, this xorg.conf fixes things for me - http://metascape.afraid.org:13666/~quinn/xorg.conf - see specifically in the section for the video card
<DanaG> Odd thing for me: I re-flashed to the latest BIOS, and now suspend works again.
<DanaG> At least sometimes.
<Quinn_Storm> I had intermittant failures (traced down to memory getting klobbered) that this xorg.conf fixes by making the driver use a static blob of alloc'd memory instead of a dynamic memory manager
<phin_> Quinn_Storm: what chipset are you using?
<Quinn_Storm> intel, 945gm (i915), ich7 mobo (asus z35Fm Darter)
<phin_> hmmm
<phin_> my laptop has the 855gm
<phin_> and i get alot of suspend resume issues
<phin_> i'll give that xorg a whirl, ive tried just about everything else
<phin_> lol
<Quinn_Storm> heh, it might not work, back up your old one
<phin_> ive got about 30 of them
<phin_> lol
<phin_> im gonna just take the lines you put in
<phin_> and see if the ydo it
<phin_> they*
<phin_> in ever saw those before
<phin_> i never*
<phin_> ok and on that note, sleep time.  later
<DanaG> Must sleep now.  Good night.
<gnomefreak> anyone else running in to gpg issues in gutsy?
<coNP> gnomefreak: what kind of gpg issues?
<coNP> I use gutsy, gpg via enigmail and no "issues" so far
<gnomefreak> coNP: try signing something outside of email
<gnomefreak> example make a text file name it Release and try running gpg -o Release.gpg -abs Release on it
<coNP> seems okay for me
<coNP> how could I test if it really is?
<gnomefreak> coNP: i gave you a way to test it.
<coNP> okay that seems to work but how can I be sure that it works correctly?
<gnomefreak> coNP: it should generate a Release.gpg file
<coNP> okay, as I said it seems to work, I meant that is generated the .gpg file
<gnomefreak> coNP: than i have alot of work to do ty
<coNP> should I pastebin it somewhere or can I help somehow?
<gnomefreak> no ill look into it further first
<mikkael> where will i find tribe 1 when its released ?
<gnomefreak> mikkael: in the topic of this channel
<mikkael> okay, tomorrow ?
<gnomefreak> mikkael: not sure yet. dont expect it to be on time
<gnomefreak> mikkael: normally a day or so after the day they say. it all depends on how today goes
<mikkael> is a seperated harddrive on a productive machine a safe place for gutsy ?
<mikkael> in general i know how to fix broken stuff, since i used feisty from herd 2 on as my one and only os ..
<mikkael> but people said, the feisty cycle was "calm"
<gnomefreak> mikkael: feisty was calm
<gnomefreak> mikkael: i cant say it will be safe but should be.
<gnomefreak> for the separate drive
<mikkael> and we gonna have ubuntu, kubuntu, xubuntu and edubuntu realeased at the same time ?
<[miles] > does anyone know the command to fire up the ncurse menu to reconfigure the network cards please?
<[miles] > hi, does anyone know the command to reconfigure the nic's in ncurse menu please?
<stefg> So how do things look? will tribe1 be released tomorrow, as planned?
<Amaranth> CD images are building right now
<Amaranth> if they pass testing it'll be out tomorrow, i guess
<stefg> Amaranth: ok... so given that the install won't wipe my partition table or lowlevel format my drives there should be a spare partition to test it on my system :-9
<stefg> which is real good a bustibg ubuntu-kernels, i might add :-)
<stefg> *busting
<siesel> Hi
<siesel> I have issues with the menu system, would like to know in which package I can search for a fix
<onechard> !network
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<Vorbote> Has rhythmbox metadata reading broke to anyone? The last upload 0.11.0-0ubuntu3 broke tag reading for mp3 and FLAC here. (It is is not a gstreamer issue, banshee and other players work fine).
<DanaG>  Configuring uswsusp 
<DanaG>   Instead of informative output you can enjoy a nice splash screen with progress bar during the suspend and resume process. For this to work you will need to have the splashy package installed.
<DanaG> Odd, what about usplash?  Does splashy even work on Feisty/Gutsy?
<onechard> !network
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<onechard> !kernel
<ubotu> kernel is the core of the Ubuntu Operating System (named 'Linux') - see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel.  You shouldn't have to compile one, but if you're convinced you do, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/KernelCustomBuild
<onechard> !nforce
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about nforce - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<hwilde> !nvidia exists
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about nvidia exists - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<hwilde> !nvidia
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<hwilde> oh wait that is geforce
<onechard> yeah have found a network issue when going beyond kernel 2.6.20
<hwilde> wep key?
<onechard> no ethernet found but no receive will send packets but not recieve
<hwilde> lo exists and is up?
<hwilde> 125 people here and nobody talks
<DexterF> hi
<DexterF> I got some questions to which I get only dumbfire of faces in regular channels - is here appropriate?
<hwilde> !ask
<ubotu> Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<DexterF> ok.
<DexterF> 1.: I just migrated from slackware to kubuntu 7.04. I noticed that a lot of apps in kde assimilated settings that are only set in my old kde home on slack. I dodn't copy them, it's not symlinkedd, kub has a new /home of its own. what's going on here?
<hwilde> that is an option during install import settings
<DexterF> 2.: USB_SUSPEND in 2.6.21 messes with my usb hub. works alright from live DVD, slackware, win xp, knoppix, you name it. kub 7.04: no go, dmesg lists something about "bad cable" (nonsense, hub works fine)
<DexterF> hwilde: well, I don't remember actively telling kub to import any settings. how can I check what it does/did/is gonna do?
<hwilde> well it sounds like it did import so there you go
<DexterF> 3.: I'd really prefer submount over autofs, but there's no package and it won't compile, compiler errors are beyond me.
<DexterF> hwilde: well if it did, it imported this and that but not the other. stange imo. can I manually trigger import or is there an app that deos it?
<hwilde> DexterF, 2. apt-get install usbmgr usbmount usbutils usbview.  these tools will give you some insight into the usb hub
<hwilde> DexterF, I dunno I have only seen the import on install, and never used it.
<hwilde> DexterF, 3. Get over it and use autofs then if you can't make submount work...
<DexterF> not really what I'd like to hear, autofs sucks hard.
<hwilde> then I suggest you learn to compile submount
<hwilde> or try www.getdebs.net
<DexterF> hwilde: well, submount compiled just fine on slack, which uses gcc3, so I suspect gcc4 to be a syntax nazi or so. il check that link.
<DexterF> that site doesn't exist
<hwilde> ummm
<hwilde> www.getdeb.net
<DexterF> no go. guess ill find some coders....
<limetang> Hi. Whenever I do System -> Quit, the dialogue box which should appear takes a few minutes to do so.
<finalbeta> limetang: that's been posted on the gutsy forum. a bugreport has been made. search please.
<limetang> Oh, errr... Sorry.
<DanaG> Whenever I do system->quit, the dialog appears right away; however, sometimes selecting "log out" kills all input without ending my session.
<DigitalNinja> When does gutsy come out?
<kalpik> DigitalNinja, October '07
<DigitalNinja> Is there a way I can put up a mirror and help push out gutsy
<DigitalNinja> Or are the mirrors controlled by the ubuntu team
<kalpik> DigitalNinja, you can become an official mirror, but you have to ask on ubuntu.com
<DigitalNinja> I see
<DigitalNinja> Maybe that's not something I should do
<DigitalNinja> Not sure how long I can keep the server up and running
<DigitalNinja> I would like to offer the service though
<limetang> It isn't just a home computer, is it?
<DigitalNinja> No
<DigitalNinja> I would get something at server beach or rack space
<limetang> K, just checking.
<DigitalNinja> I'm assuming the download speed from them would be fast but I have never tried it
<DigitalNinja> server beach has good prices
<DigitalNinja> maybe I should give them a call
<Dutchy> what are these 'tribe cds' listed on the schedule
<DanaG> On my laptop, the PC speaker no longer works after snd-hda-intel loads.
<DanaG> Is that a bug, or a feature?  You decide.
<edgy> DanaG: it also doesn't work for me but are you sure it works for you before that?
<ToHellWithGA> DanaG: feature
<johnnybuoy> hi all!
<johnnybuoy> this may very well not be gutsy related, but I can't find an answer to it:
<johnnybuoy> trying to compile telepathy-sharp I get this:
<johnnybuoy> /bin/bash: no: command not found
<johnnybuoy> what could contain this "no" it's talking about?
<techwhore> anyone here using ubuntu+1 to work ?
<borschty_> i use ubuntu+1 as only os on my desktop pc (still have my laptop running feisty in case something crashs)
<puck> techwhore:  I am, on my notebook
<puck> Suspend is an off again on again affair.
#ubuntu+1 2007-06-07
<Wamty> how can i check if my vga is installed properly on ubuntu?
<ToHellWithGA> Wamty: in gutsy or feisty?
<ToHellWithGA> and by vga, do you mean video card driver or framebuffer mode?
<crimsun> easy.  Can you see anything via the video output? :)
<ToHellWithGA> .me doesn't think Wamty wanted to be helped
<err_> hi
<err_> anyone around?
<DanaG> My onboard audio device still doesn't have working input, but at least my offboard sound card DOES have working input.
<DanaG> Oh, and PulseAudio insists on using Mic, not Line as I have set it.
<DanaG> How I'm testing it:  parec -r -d alsa_input.pci_1102_8_alsa_capture_0 | parec -p
<DanaG> I wonder why it still doesn't work.... (not complaining, just curious how it got marked as fixed.)
<DanaG> Odd, on my laptop, fn-super is ctrl-alt-del.
<DanaG> Argh, why does the SSH client just LOCK UP when the connection dies?
<DanaG> The SSH client should EXIT, or at least, unblock ctrl-c.
<DanaG> (snd_pcm_open_conf) type is not defined
<DanaG> with aplay -v (due to my .asoundrc.)
<DanaG> But I can't figure out what line is causing the error.
<DanaG> ALSA lib confmisc.c:1286:(snd_func_refer) Unable to find definition 'defaults.pcm.dmix.device'
<DanaG> aah:  Unknown PCM default
<DanaG> Looks like perhaps the !defaults needs to be changed to !default
<DanaG> aah, fixed it.
<RAOF> Yay!
<Pumpernickel> props
<DanaG> pulseaudio: modules/module-alsa-sink.c:193: do_write: Assertion `(memchunk->length % u->frame_size) == 0' failed.
<DanaG> Also, I had to remove my overriding default to my dmix96 thingy.
<DanaG> But now I get this message, trying to use my 'route'-type virtual device.
<DanaG> AAh, I just removed the custom dmix96.
<DanaG> Sweet, now I have pulseaudio AND upmixing with offboard audio!
<DanaG> Now I just need a feature: load custom sink X when device Y appears.  Oh, and I need a "let go of this device when it's inactive, so I can modprobe -r it."
<RAOF> That'd be nice.
<RAOF> But doesn't gnome-volume-applet actually hang on to the device indefinately?
<DanaG> I have the applet set to use my onboard sound card, which is always present.
<DanaG> It's wonderful having pulseaudio --- I put system audio to the onboard speakers, and music to the offboard if it is present.
<DanaG> Then, if something decides to be annoying on onboard, I just hit mute.
<RAOF> Oooh, that's cool.
<DanaG> I also manually set /etc/modprobe.d/alsa-base to always give hda-intel index 0 and emu10k1 index 1.
<DanaG> bye.
<LordLimecat> gutsy is/will be LTS, right
<crimsun> no, gutsy+1.
<LordLimecat> oh
<LordLimecat> .....no name yet?
<crimsun> ...that's why it's known as gutsy+1.
<crimsun> (the name of the proceeding devel branch isn't known until the week of the current devel release, normally)
<LordLimecat> 2 more questions
<LordLimecat> 1) what letter will it be?  isnt H taken by 5.10?
<LordLimecat> or no clue yet?
<crimsun> 1) see above, 2) does it matter? (no)
<LordLimecat> lol
<LordLimecat> just curious, i was always curious as to why they used H for 5.10
<LordLimecat> also, more seriously, is there, aside from launchpad, somewhere that lists the major goals for gutsy?
<crimsun> no.
<LordLimecat> alright, thanks :)
<LordLimecat> *drools* bulletproof x :D
<Quinn_Storm> I830WaitLpRing is to me like 'pc load letter' was to the Office Space crew
<Quinn_Storm> I'm running away for now...maybe in a few months I'll play more with gutsy, but this hardware is just too unreliable with it
<dawn_chorus> eh?
<dawn_chorus> so there'll be a fluxbuntu flavor of Gutsy?
<johnnybuoy> hi all!
<johnnybuoy> what is default infrastructure for laptops in gutsy?
<crimsun> would you rephrase, please?
<johnnybuoy> I have been using powersaved since I installed feisty when it was still in developement, but it seems it is not maintained anymore
<johnnybuoy> ??
<johnnybuoy> well, okay
<johnnybuoy> so, i am interested in knowing what the default set of tools and packages is in gutsy because it seems to me that powersaved is not being maintained
<crimsun> powermanagement-interface, powermgmt-base, powernowd
<RAOF> Gnome-power-manager, laptop-mode, powernowd?
<crimsun> this is all via ubuntu-desktop and acpi-support
<johnnybuoy> okay
<crimsun> the former should cover everything
<johnnybuoy> so I just uninstall powersaved and if I have ubuntu-desktop installed it should work?
<crimsun> if you install ubuntu-desktop, it will remove powersaved.
<johnnybuoy> no it won't
<crimsun> since powersaved Conflicts powernowd
<johnnybuoy> I know for a fact it won't as I have both powersaved and ubuntu-desktop installed here
<johnnybuoy> powersaved:
<johnnybuoy>   Installed: 0.14.0-7ubuntu1
<crimsun> that's because powernowd is a Recommends.
<johnnybuoy> ubuntu-desktop:
<johnnybuoy>   Installed: 1.44
<johnnybuoy> I don't want powernowd actually
<crimsun> ...
<RAOF> Why not?
<johnnybuoy> I don't need it, I use conservative, whics does the same in kernel mode
<johnnybuoy> which
<crimsun> then why does it even matter?  why did you ask?
<johnnybuoy> well, except for powernowd I could use the default utils in ubuntu
<crimsun> ok, then do so
<johnnybuoy> I was just wondering if something new emerged
<crimsun> if something drastic appears, you should read about it on -devel{,-announce} or -changes
<johnnybuoy> okay, I need to subscribe to one of those
<johnnybuoy> oki doc'
<johnnybuoy> thx
<crimsun> ...you run gutsy without reading any of the three?
<johnnybuoy> yes
<crimsun> you don't even have to sub, just read consistently
<johnnybuoy> ?-)
<johnnybuoy> I don't know why, but my battery is being detected as doing only 2:30 hours, and that doesn't change one bit. it's as if it were a countdown timer while my battery has 6 hours in it
* RAOF should really check whether there's a bug filed about that.
<johnnybuoy> I have no idea where the bug could be, which is why I want to try to uninstall powersaved
<johnnybuoy> the /proc/acpi interface shows the rate and the capacity right
<RAOF> johnnybuoy: Anything like http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=2796459&postcount=3
<johnnybuoy> well, does it matter if I answer?
<johnnybuoy> yes, it definitely is that problem
<Enverex> lol, not a good start for Tribe 1. If you select Log Off from the Gnome menu now X freezes
<johnnybuoy> it doesn't freeze
<johnnybuoy> wait a few minutes and the logout dialog will appear
<johnnybuoy> ( at least that's what happens here )
<johnnybuoy> and it definitely does look as if X was frozen
<crimsun> that was fixed in gnome-session_2.19.2-0ubuntu2
<johnnybuoy> ah
<crimsun>   * debian/patches/11_session_dialog.patch:
<crimsun>     - updated GPM_DBUS_SERVICE, GPM_DBUS_PATH and GPM_DBUS_INTERFACE. That
<crimsun>       fixes the 30 seconds wait for the gnome session logout dialog.
<Enverex> johnnybuoy, Ah, never thought about waiting a few minutes (normally in a hurry)
<johnnybuoy> but if you update your system it will go away
<Enverex> My laptop is up to date, just rebooted and the only updates available are for OpenOffice
<johnnybuoy> hmm
<johnnybuoy> and do you still get the same behaviour?
<Enverex> Yup
<johnnybuoy> well, that's strange
<johnnybuoy> and does the dialog appear after a while?
<johnnybuoy> Enverex: ^^
<Enverex> johnnybuoy, Lets see
<Enverex> Yeah, eventually
<johnnybuoy> hm
<johnnybuoy> then it prolly is the same bug
<johnnybuoy> that should've been fixed
<johnnybuoy> (it's fixed here)
<johnnybuoy> what mirror you using?
<johnnybuoy> Enverex:
<mikkael> i see people talking about a live cd, is it released yet ?
<gnomefreak> mikkael: no they are testing the ISO's atm
<mikkael> so no public access to a iso ?
<mikkael> i would like to test it on 2 machines
<gnomefreak> mikkael: wait a few hours a day tops if no issues are found to stop it
<mikkael> ok
<gnomefreak> https://isotesting.stgraber.org/  but dont be suprised if they dont work
<mikkael> that bad ?
<gnomefreak> mikkael: they are testing before they release the images
<gnomefreak> mikkael: so yes it can be that bad
<mikkael> yes in know the process, i participated in feisty final release iso testing
<mikkael> (a bit) ;)
<gnomefreak> final release ISOs are nothing like what you will find now
<mikkael> i can imagine
<DexterF> hi
<DexterF> .bash_aliases in konsole is not parsed here. are functions allowed in there?
<mikkael> did you recently change the "to test" iso ?
<mikkael> because every status is at 0 again..
<mikkael> i need to know if i should report my results now, but not sure if i tested the correct iso
* mode/#ubuntu+1 [+o Hobbsee]  by ChanServ
* ..[topic/#ubuntu+1:Hobbsee] : The In Development Version Channel | Please ***don't*** run gutsy unless you are familiar with dpkg and dependancies, bug fixing and the like.  Things break, this is normal | Ubuntu 7.10 will be nicknamed the "Gutsy Gibbon" | Schedule: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/GutsyReleaseSchedule | Do not use development versions of Ubuntu on production systems | For support for Dapper, Edgy, Feisty please join #ubuntu. | Go Ape! | Tribe 1 released
* mode/#ubuntu+1 [-o Hobbsee]  by ChanServ
<Hobbsee> mikkael: report any bugs you have with it, it's released now
<mikkael> is it the same as 0606 daily ?
<Hobbsee> .1, i think
<Hobbsee> depending on which flavour
<mikkael> i will compare md5 sum of the iso i used to the one thats available to download..
<Hobbsee> that's a smart idea
<gnomefreak> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/GutsyGibbon/Tribe1?highlight=%281%29%7C%28tribe%29%7C%28gutsy%29
<mikkael> what was the shell command to get the md5 sum of a file again ;) ?
<gnomefreak> http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/releases/gutsy/tribe-1/
<gnomefreak> mikkael: md5sum
<mikkael> that easy!
<gnomefreak> the last link is the download link
<gnomefreak> mikkael: md5sum file.iso
<gnomefreak> replace file with the name
<mikkael> yeah its the same
<mikkael> thank you
<gnomefreak> mikkael: the isos for daily on wed. should have been same (or whenever we froze give or take a day
<Hobbsee> gnomefreak: really, it's "whenever it's done, there are no tribe# milestoned bugs outstanding, and we've got the tests done to release"
<mikkael> would be cool if someone could check if i reported properly :)
<mikkael> https://isotesting.stgraber.org/isotesting/test/59
<Hobbsee> mikkael: you might want to file a bug on https://isotesting.stgraber.org/isotesting/result/59/3 stuff, if you can get relevant logs
<Hobbsee> as in, people will only look at the attached bugs, and the numbers of "done"'s
<mikkael> is there a chance that there are logs saved somewhere at the moment or is it needed to reproduce it ?
<Toma-> <3 displayconfig
<mikkael> talking about logs of the not-successfull live sessions ?
<Enverex> Ok, amazed that ia32-libs STILL hasn't been fixed...
<bipolar> I guess since the first alpha CD is out, I should upgrade from feisty :)
<bipolar> like I did from edgy
<bipolar> and dapper, come to think of it....
<mikkael> well i cant find any logs of those failed live session boot ups, and i have no idea how i could my hands on those logs when im reproducing
<mikkael> i mean it doesnt touch the disk, so how can i post a log :) ?
<mikkael> ill move on to another image
<bipolar> mikkael: serial port to another box. redirect the console to that :)
<Hobbsee> he's gone
<DanaG> Argh, every time Nautilus starts the desktop, it also opens my home dir in a window.
<DanaG> Oh, and also, my snd-hda-intel master mixer often goes to highest volume.
<DanaG> At boot, I mean.
<bipolar> 921 packages upgraded, 100 newly installed, 11 to remove and 9 not upgraded.
<bipolar> Need to get 912MB of archives. After unpacking 374MB will be used
<bipolar> wow.... :)
<bipolar> libqt3-mt 3:3.3.8really3.3.7-0ubuntu7  < heheh....
<DanaG> Perhaps that's so they can upgrade later to really lower version numbers.
<bipolar> strange :)
<bipolar> development repos are always fun like that
<Hobbsee> teh later libqt3-mt was really stuffed
<Hobbsee> bipolar: DanaG so we reverted
<DanaG> Oh, I see, I thought it said 3.3.3.8 really 3.3.7
<bipolar> Hobbsee: ahh... cool
<andi5> hi... Can't exec "xdvi.bin": No such file or directory at /usr/bin/xdvi line 90. ... may someone tell me whether i am missing something, given that such a dramatic bug would have been reported already, i guess ... thanks for any hint!
<DanaG> woah: http://www.theinquirer.net/default.aspx?article=40135
<DanaG> http://www.theinquirer.net/default.aspx?article=40132
<bipolar> DanaG: indeed. I want one :)
<bipolar> although it would have been nice to have a tablet style screen that flips around, since it's a touchscreen.
<bipolar> and it's running the wrong OS
<bipolar> Fetched 912MB in 26m0s (584kB/s) < not to shabby
<DanaG> When I'm on [gigabit]  ethernet in one of the labs at Cal Poly, I can get 7000 kiloBYTES per second from mirrors.kernel.org.
<bipolar> DanaG: sweeeet
* bipolar basks in the gutsy goodness
<Hobbsee> hehe
* Hobbsee should upload some badness, then
<bipolar> lolz
<geser> Is it safe to upgrade to gutsy?
<Hobbsee> geser: define safe.
<Hobbsee> geser: you can upload to over half of it, so that's your call.
<Hobbsee> if i'ts broken, you fix it.
<Hobbsee> :P
<geser> I changed to feisty around herd-1. So I'm asking myself if it's time to switch to gutsy.
<Hobbsee> yeah, why not.  it mostly works
<geser> So there isn't currently something totally broken?
<Hobbsee> and where it doesnt, then you have more incentive to fix it :P
* Hobbsee thinks a MOTU asking if it's safe to run it is...odd, to say the least.
<Hobbsee> not to my knowledge.  not that badly
<geser> I don't mind the occasional breakage, but I try to avoid them.
<geser> so I'll probably upgrade to gutsy at the weekend (if nobody breaks it till then)
<bipolar> geser: I just upgraded from feisty 10 min ago
<bipolar> geser: there were some minor issues on my box caused by 3rd party apps.
<bipolar> nothing someone with dpkg experiance can't fix
<geser> sounds good
<Hobbsee> geser: during freezes should be the most stable
<Hobbsee> obviously
<geser> perhaps I should upgrade before everyone starts uploading again
<Hobbsee> could be smart
<Hobbsee> actually, what worries me is a grub transititon
<Hobbsee> but i guess a live cd will fix that, as will not upgrading grub
<Hobbsee> and i'd imagine that'll be tested outside of the repos first.
* geser starts editing /etc/apt/sources.list
<geser> are there no lowlatency kernels in gutsy anymore?
<dm> http://armory.worldofwarcraft.com/#character-sheet.xml?r=Dalvengyr&n=Suralus
<mikkael> should i file a bug on this appearance of the kubuntu installer ? it works, but that progress window is "damaged" http://www.divshare.com/download/868002-55d
<mikkael> hmm it gets fixed if i resize it :)
<The-Compiler> Hi there
<The-Compiler> I try to use the Kubuntu Gutsy live-cd in a VM. The CD boots, then I get the error "process for the file transfer broken" (or so). Any ideas? (PS: Sorry for my bad english, I'm swiss)
<DexterF> hi
<DexterF> something set an NFS mount point here to mode 660 root:messagebus, I have no idea what. who makes a good suspect?
<DexterF> wow, nvm
<DexterF> the shares aren't mounted
<akrus`Away> The-Compiler: Gutsy LiveCD???
<akrus`Away> ah
<akrus`Away> i missed news :)
<pvandewyngaerde> how do i upgrade to gutsy gibbon ?
<pvandewyngaerde> from kubuntu feisty
<SlimG> My wireless nic isn't recognized in gutsy, where do I start when trying to figure out what/where the problem is?
#ubuntu+1 2007-06-08
<mikkael> on kubuntu, is that a new default font or is this just another hinting method ?
<SlimG> mikkael: you sure it's different? to me it only look smaller
<mikkael> whats the font called ?
<mikkael> im not sure at all, i only saw a screenshot, im on a upgraded machine, where the mlind subixel rendering got lost now and everything is ugly :)
<SlimG> dunno, didn't look for it, just tested the live disk
<khermans__> hello!\
<khermans__> is Tribe CD 1 ready and is it a good build?
<Howdy125> khermans__, the topic say's it's released ..
<khermans__> Howdy125, yes i was asking if it was good from people's experience -- and what time it was built
<Howdy125> khermans__, I upgraded to it from feisty on one machine and installed it from a cd on another machine .. seems to be working well for me.
<khermans__> Howdy125, thats exactly what i wanted to hear!
<khermans__> Howdy125, amd64 by any chance?
<Howdy125> khermans__, I don't have an amd64 .. sorry
<DanaG> Argh, the "Interaggregate" xscreensaver just made xorg completely lock up.
<DanaG> I had to sysrq-k it.
<DanaG> ...and again, when I went to xscreensaver-demo to unset that one.
<snerfu_1> my ipw2200 seems to be getting substantially better signal strength.
<DanaG> (process:26213): Gtk-WARNING **: This process is currently running setuid or setgid.  This is not a supported use of GTK+. You must create a helper program instead.
<DanaG> well, WTF process IS that?  If it crashes after giving that message, there's no way to know.
<DanaG> Oh, and this time the Celtic xscreensaver killed Xorg.
<Peaker> It seems that some time recently, /dev/pty* or some of them have become owned by the dialout group instead of tty group, which does not seem to make a lot of sense
<RAOF> DanaG: I think that's some part of the X login spitting that out.
<ToHellWithGA> dudes, i have a file
<ToHellWithGA> this file is amazing
<ToHellWithGA> it describes several aspects of my machine all relating to the networking card which is not assigned an interface
<ToHellWithGA> http://thestonepedo.dyndns.org/files/rt2500_gutsy_2.6.22-6-generic.txt
<ToHellWithGA> could one of yall help me figure out where to file that bug report?
<RAOF> linux-source
<ToHellWithGA> i don't know if it is kernel-related or part of some other networking extension
<ToHellWithGA> bug linux-source
<ToHellWithGA> !bug linux-source
<BHSPitMonkey> is there a way to install ubuntu to another partition -while in- ubuntu?
<ToHellWithGA> bug 1
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 1 in Ubuntu "Microsoft has a majority market share" [Critical,In progress]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/1
<ToHellWithGA> there's a link :)
<ToHellWithGA> BHSPitMonkey: that'd require some tricky bootloading
<RAOF> If you don't get a eth?/ra?/wlan? entry, that's a kernel problem.
<ToHellWithGA> RAOF: that is the symptom indeed
<ToHellWithGA> no ra0
<RAOF> BHSPitMonkey: I suppose you could.  Just install Ubuquity and run it :)
<RAOF> BHSPitMonkey: Not sure if that'd work, but it might :)
<BHSPitMonkey> ToHellWithGA, well, I'm just slightly opposed to burning a CD, rebooting, installing, etc
<BHSPitMonkey> RAOF, that would run into mounting issues perhaps
<BHSPitMonkey> I guess I could unmount every extraneous partition I've mounted already
<BHSPitMonkey> RAOF, trouble is, I'm really referring to installing ubuntu+1 on another partition, from ubuntu+0
<DanaG> Argh, cannot talk to klauncher.
<DanaG> But klauncher doesn't let you run it manually.
<DanaG> oh, and there's a naming collision between kernel and kde.
* cables isn't familiar with dpkg
<cables> whatever, that's why I run in a VM :)
<DanaG> WTF?  When my SSH session times out, the client blocks.
<DanaG> It should really TIME OUT, not block my terminal.
<Hobbsee> DanaG: that's...impressive
<DanaG> Impressive?  How?
<Hobbsee> that it doesnt just time out
<DanaG> http://www.digitimes.com/mobos/a20070606VL207.html
<DanaG> Odd feature on my laptop:
<DanaG> FN-Super/Win == Ctrl-Alt-Del.
<DanaG> by Super/Win, I mean Super is Win.  Heh, sounds like Engrish.
<RAOF> Super FTW
<DanaG>        
* DanaG left the room:        
<DanaG> Perfect for saying "I need a <favorite caffeinated beverage>".
<DanaG> Did anybody a while ago ask about 17" notebook with Intel graphics?  Oddly, HP has one on their new 802.11N-equipped laptops.
<jkimball4> So, is compiz still not functional in Tribe 1?
<crimsun> that's a heck of a contextless question to ask, since it appears to work on my hardware.  I obviously have no clue what hardware you're using to stake that claim.
<jkimball4> I've been running gutsy since feisty came out and compiz has had held-back packages ever since.
<RAOF> It shouldn't.
<crimsun> compiz,compiz-core,compiz-gnome,compiz-plugins
<jkimball4> Interesting.  Let me try some shit then.
<crimsun> I'm currently at a post-Tribe1 snap (1:0.5.0+git20070605-0ubuntu1)
<crdlb> !ohmy | jkimball4
<ubotu> jkimball4: Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<jkimball4> Oops, Pardon me.
<jkimball4> Ah, I think I see the issue.  Those packages were heldback because they'd break compiz-extra which isn't at 0.5 like the rest
<jkimball4> That's a bummer.  I really like the extra stuff.
<RAOF> You shouldn't have to wait too long until the *new* extra stuff is uploaded to Universe.
<DanaG> http://www.bash.org/?769132
<PirateHead> Is Gutsy going to be released on UMPC machines? Have people started hardware testing? Is there a wiki page?
<Hobbsee> UMPC machines?
<DanaG> Ultra-Mobile PC
<crimsun> as opposed to "in no way mobile. At all. With a bomb" machines
<Hobbsee> dunno. depends which arch it actually runs on, i guess
<PirateHead> I read press releases about Ubuntu Mobile or whatever.
<crimsun> I suspect you'd want to read the mobile specs.
<PirateHead> But I don't know what it means, hardware wise.
<crimsun> there's an IRC channel for that; join up and ask them during USA business hours.
<crimsun> mountain/pacific time.
<PirateHead> #ubuntu-mobile ? Just a guess.
<PirateHead> I noticed that there were people in there, but not too many.
<Hobbsee> anyone else's openoffice fonts utterly and totally stuffed?
<crimsun> Hobbsee: they seem ok on Tribe1 and current gutsy
<Hobbsee> crimsun: i'm getting http://wedontsleep.org/~sarah/snapshot8.png
<crimsun> (yes, saw in -devel)
<DanaG> Openoffice has ALWAYS had sucky fonts for me.
<Hobbsee> ah
<DanaG> The rest of Gnome and KDE have WONDERFUL fonts.
<DanaG> Oh, I see the brokenness there.
<crimsun> Hobbsee: kubuntu tribe1?
<crimsun> I can pull an image and test
<Hobbsee> crimsun: i havent downloaded tribe 1 - this is a dist-upgraded machine
<Hobbsee> and i havent restarted X after teh updates, but that shouldnt matter
<crimsun> ludicrous speed.
<crimsun> 01:59:55 (6.45 MB/s) - `gutsy-desktop-i386.iso' saved [693219328/693219328] 
<crimsun> now why can't I get that on my 33.6?
<RAOF> :P
* DanaG gets 7000 kilobytes per second from mirrors.kernel.org when on ethernet in the computer lab at Cal Poly.
<DanaG> And a measly 300 when at home on Charter.
<crimsun> this is from cdimage.uc to uni
* DanaG wishes ubotu had a google script.
<DanaG> !google 7000 kilobytes in megabytes
<crimsun> /8
<DanaG> er, 1024.  not bits.
<crimsun> no, that's for me, not you
<DanaG> Aah.
<crimsun> I just used the wrong window because my mouse slid over
<DanaG> Oh, focus on hover.
<DanaG> p   libnet-google-perl              - Simple OOP-ish interface to the Google SOA
<DanaG> methinks that package is now useless.
<RAOF> Aww, why has my Sid VM suddenly died?
<crimsun> Hobbsee: tried regenerating the font cache?  `sudo fc-cache -f -v`
<crimsun> can't reproduce it on Ubuntu Tribe1 or current gutsy
<crimsun> waiting for Kubuntu Tribe1
<Hobbsee> crimsun: have now, doesnt fix it
<Hobbsee> using OpenSymbol fonts
* Hobbsee --> afk for a bit
<Starks> hi
<Starks> can someone help me install gutsy on my spare laptop? it's an inspiron 640m/e1405 that won't let X start when installing ubuntu.
<Steil> does anyone know what package pidgin needs for ssl for msn/
<varka> Steil: gnutls i think
<varka> Steil: http://developer.pidgin.im/wiki/FAQssl
<Starks> can someone help me install gutsy on my spare laptop? it's an inspiron 640m/e1405 that won't let X start when installing ubuntu.
<coNP> Starks: you mean by Ubuntu Feisty or older now?
<Starks> from scratch
<ToHellWithGA> so stuff broke just a little too much for me.  is anything backported from alpha releases, or would i have to wait until october to get a backport of rtorrent?
<ToHellWithGA> i couldn't make gutsy reinstall and/or dist-upgrade cleanly after a couple of tries
<afflux> my gnome-panel crashes sometimes just without any error message or bug report. I can't really see a pattern for that. When it restarts, some applications like X-Chat or QuodLibet don't show up in the notification area
<afflux> Where can I find any usefull information on what happens?
<DarkMageZ> afflux, if gnome-panel crashed. there is a chance that there is a crash report in /var/crash
<afflux> oh, yes. there is one.
<afflux> thank you
<jkimball4> When I connect to a VPN with network-manager-openvpn, nm overwrites the entries in /etc/resolv.conf causing no dns resolution to not work.  Anyone have a fix?
<rasher> Hello, I'm having trouble pairing my phone to my laptop. I installed bluez-gnome and set my computer to be "visible and connectable", yet it doesn't show up when I search for devices on my phone (Nokia 5300). The output of hciconfig -a is here: http://pastebin.ca/549925 . I can scan with hcitool and find my phone, but don't know how to properly connect to it like that.
<r00tintheb0x> rasher, are the modules loaded for the BT adapter?
<rasher> r00tintheb0x, certainly. Otherwise hciconfig wouldn't list it as up and running anyway
<r00tintheb0x> aah
<r00tintheb0x> can you pair the devices manually?
<rasher> As far as I can tell, the system firmly believes it should be discoverable already, but my phone's just not seeing anything. Unless I'm missing something.
<rasher> r00tintheb0x, I don't know, how would I go about doing that?
<r00tintheb0x> rasher, i have minimal experience w/bt & lin.
<r00tintheb0x> im just stabbing @ it
<rasher> Okay, well as I said I can run a scan, that finds my phone, so it's working at some level at least
<rasher> so I might be able to manually pair the two, only I don't know how
<r00tintheb0x> i see.
<r00tintheb0x> so your phone cant see the BT adapter on your computer?
<rasher> Exactly
<r00tintheb0x> okay, what on Linux are you using to configure the adapter?
<r00tintheb0x> .conf files?
<rasher> All I can say about the adapter is that it works in Windows. And I have no other bluetooth devices than these two
<rasher> I used bluez-gnome's little applet, which seems to be setting up the adapter correctly.
<rasher> at least the changes are applied. Whether they're correct, I don't really know
<rasher> I haven't modified anything in /etc/bluetooth/ - I'm not sure what it should be. The applet seems to be setting things on the fly, which I assume *should* be "correct" settings
<r00tintheb0x> rasher, try running bluez-gnome with a -d flag or something so you can see exactaly what its doing
<r00tintheb0x> and look for a "unhidden" mode inside bluez too
<rasher> if you look at the output on pastebin I think the following line means that it ought to be visible: UP RUNNING PSCAN ISCAN
<rasher> Doesn't look like the bluetooth-applet has any commanline parameters
<rasher> Interesting.. if I run hcitool cc 00:18:C5:88:FC:0A the laptop shows up on the phone as an active connection for a split-second
<r00tintheb0x> rasher, maybe because hcitool is initalizing it?
<rasher> r00tintheb0x, that's my guessing. The phone rejects the connection because it's improper in some way. But why..
<r00tintheb0x> hmm
<r00tintheb0x> rasher, whats the name of the tool?
<r00tintheb0x> bluez?
<r00tintheb0x> what?
<mikkael> whats kubuntu's default font and size on gutsy , please someone
<rasher> r00tintheb0x, There are a number of utils. The deamon is hcid. The scanning tool is hcitool. The setup (console) tool for the adapter is hciconfig. The gnome parts are bluetooth-applet and bluetooth-properties.
<rasher> r00tintheb0x, I will now attempt to run the daemon directly so I can see any output
<r00tintheb0x> okay
<rasher> It's not outputting a lot. Maybe I'm misunderstanding what hcid does.
<rasher> Maybe it's a problem that the two devices are already paired (under windows)
<Starks> can someone help me install gutsy on my spare laptop? it's an inspiron 640m/e1405 that won't let X start when installing ubuntu.
<Starks> from scratch
<r00tintheb0x> hmm
<r00tintheb0x> ive never seen gutsy
<rasher> Hrm, it's giving me no luck. Think I'll take this to the bluez mailing list instead.
<_4strO> yop yop
<ikonia> Gutsy`Gibbon [n=kaspersk@32.96.95.219.trm01-home.tm.net.my]  has joined #ubuntu
<ikonia> gee I wonder what he wants
* netjoined: irc.freenode.net -> kubrick.freenode.net
<robg> can someone help a ubuntu newbie with install?
<coNP> robg: are you installing gutsy?
<robg> just downloaded 7.01
<robg> excuse me, 7.04
<theholyduck> robg, #ubuntu is That way
<theholyduck> :P
<coNP> robg: okay, than please forward to #ubuntu
<theholyduck> this is for 7.10
<robg> is that better?
<theholyduck> its in alpha
<coNP> robg: no it is under development
<Pici> robg: its not stable.
<robg> neither is 7.04
<robg> hehehe
<Pici> robg: nor is it released.
<theholyduck> robg, 7.04 is
<theholyduck> now
<Peaker> what determines what user/group permissions /dev/* files will have?
<coNP> robg: it will be released in October, if everything foes fine
<theholyduck> since april or
<theholyduck> s
<robg> ok, thanks, I'll try #ubuntu again
<theholyduck> ;)
<coNP> robg: good luck :)
<theholyduck> actualy im still running herd4
<theholyduck> :P
<theholyduck> on this lappy
<theholyduck> i havent bothered upgrading like 400 packages
<ToHellWithGA> if i want to backport a package, what do i have to do?
<ToHellWithGA> would i need to build the gutsy package on the feisty toolchain?
<coNP> I guess you have to compile it on the target system
<coNP> and maybe nothing if everything is fine
<ToHellWithGA> i reckon some little things, like version dependencies, matter
<ToHellWithGA> the new version depends on the current gutsy libstdc++
<coNP> then I guess you have to backport libstdc++ first
<ToHellWithGA> maybe i could just edit the source and make it depend on the most current feisty things
<theholyduck> i was thinking.. if i changed feisty in the sources.list file to gusty and did a update then dist upgrade
<coNP> sure
<theholyduck> would that work?
<ToHellWithGA> theholyduck: i can only find out by trying, eh?
<coNP> theholyduck: it might work
<theholyduck> yeh
<coNP> I did that
<theholyduck> well i was going to try
<Peaker> that's what you do to upgrade to gutsy in general, no?
<theholyduck> i did try to instal by cd
<theholyduck> didnt work
<theholyduck> at all
<Peaker> so, i found a bug in /dev's permissions in gutsy - but I don't know what package/who is responsible. :P
<ToHellWithGA> browsing the pool to get that source though... oy vey
<theholyduck> like.. it crashed on all my 3 attempts
<theholyduck> :P
<Peaker> ToHellWithGA: apt-get source?
<ToHellWithGA> Peaker: i have to turn on those repos though
<ToHellWithGA> i'm currently running feisty b/c gutsy went more unstable than i could handle for me
<ToHellWithGA> but i'd like to pull a couple of the packages
<theholyduck> i know what.. im gonna upgrade to feisty stable.. then create a chroot with feisty and upgrade that to gibsy
<theholyduck> then try to boot into that
<theholyduck> :P
<theholyduck> i just need to resize my root partition and create a new partition
<coNP> theholyduck: actually you should create a gutsy chroot in a feisty chroot in an edgy chroot on a dapper system :)
<theholyduck> :P
<theholyduck> or.. i could just go and unpack my stationary and install on a free partition on that
<theholyduck> this laptop sucks anyway
<theholyduck> go 1.4ghz celeron and 256 mb ram
<Peaker> I know a guy who replaced his Redhat install with a Debian install by installing Debian in a chroot jail, and then migrating its files to overwrite the root files
<theholyduck> with full gnome.. yay
<theholyduck> i really ought to install debian on this
<coNP> it is not as hard as it seems
<theholyduck> the ubuntu debian. default is tooo bloated
<theholyduck> hm
<theholyduck> wtf
<theholyduck> ubuntu gnome
<theholyduck> :P
<ToHellWithGA> theholyduck: i got that vibe too
<theholyduck> that the default ubuntu gnome is too bloated
<theholyduck> ?
<ToHellWithGA> but it was difficult maintaining a very large list of packages to keep up to date rather than just accepting the small failures of the ubuntu-desktop metapackage
<theholyduck> you know.. if i had alot of time.. id create myself a ubuntu-desktop-nonbloat metapackage
<ToHellWithGA> the default ubuntu gnome has a bunch of stuff i will never use.  gnome-desktop-environment has so little that one must add many little packages
<ToHellWithGA> theholyduck: you could do ubuntu-minimal and gnome-desktop-environment
<gnomefreak> guys can you take this topic to #ubuntu-offtopic please
<ToHellWithGA> iirc that was a fairly small footprint
<ToHellWithGA> gnomefreak: how can i c/o source for a gutsy package while in feisty?
<gnomefreak> c/o?
<Toma-> "ubuntu-basic" would be nice
<ToHellWithGA> check out
<ToHellWithGA> my bad
<ToHellWithGA> i'd like to download the source to the gutsy rtorrent and see if it can be built using the feisty toolchain
<ToHellWithGA> for a backport
<gnomefreak> ToHellWithGA: you can as long as you are not running it ;)
<gnomefreak> ToHellWithGA: should beable to
<gnomefreak> ToHellWithGA: dont run it until build for feisty
<theholyduck> ToHellWithGA, is there really something stoping you from doing a apt-get build-dep rtorrent and dling the official source?
<ToHellWithGA> theholyduck: there is an existing gutsy package
<theholyduck> but not in feisty+
<theholyduck> ?
<ToHellWithGA> why should i build from source and not have the benefits of package management?
<theholyduck> you know.. you can make a debian package very fast with checkinstall
<ToHellWithGA> checkinstall doesn't help anyone else though
<theholyduck> true dat
<gnomefreak> dpkg-buildpackage is easy too :)
<coNP> ToHellWithGA: why don't you compile the gutsy package on feisty? and install the package?
<ToHellWithGA> that's exactly what i'd like to do, but i don't know how to find the gutsy source package while on feisty
<gnomefreak> coNP: thats what he plans on doing
<theholyduck> i got a flash pen with .deb's of all my custom builds that i use for ubuntu
<theholyduck> :P
<ToHellWithGA> should i just run a VM and use that to find the source .deb?
<gnomefreak> ToHellWithGA: packages.ubuntu.com
<gnomefreak> grab the tar.gz the .diff.tar.gz and the .dsc
<coNP> I would append the gutsy source repo and let apt-get  do the dirty part for me :)
<gnomefreak> unpack .dsc look in control to see what dpends need to be met for feisty and install them and build (maybe change the changelog as well
<ToHellWithGA> gnomefreak: thanks man
<gnomefreak> ywe
<gnomefreak> yw
<ToHellWithGA> Build-Depends: debhelper (>= 5), cdbs, libtorrent-dev (>= 0.11.4), libsigc++-2.
<ToHellWithGA> 0-dev, libcurl4-openssl-dev, libncurses5-dev, bc
<ToHellWithGA> so i just need to find feisty analogues of those packages and make an effort to build it
<gnomefreak> the ones without versiopn leave alone
<ToHellWithGA> looks like libtorrent-dev is gonna be the big one
<gnomefreak> install them but no need to change version. debhelper version is good
<gnomefreak> hold on it should be good as well
<ToHellWithGA> 0.10.4 is the feisty version
<gnomefreak> thats bad
<gnomefreak> no its not
<ToHellWithGA> so i guess i'll need to build libtorrent-dev then rtorrent
<gnomefreak> libtorrent-dev: Installed: (none) Candidate: (none) Version table:
<gnomefreak> its not in feisty by the looks of it
<gnomefreak> change it to libtorrent9-dev should work
<ToHellWithGA> there are some changes of note
<ToHellWithGA> inclusion of protocol encryption
<ToHellWithGA> some major things
<gnomefreak> ToHellWithGA: than you will have to build it for feisty along with any depends and rdepends
<gnomefreak> ToHellWithGA: you may be looking at a week of building
<ToHellWithGA> that's cool
<ToHellWithGA> rdepends are depends of depends?
<gnomefreak> patches may fail as well so you might want to merge from debian
<gnomefreak> ToHellWithGA: reverse depends
<gnomefreak> apt-cache rdepends package
<gnomefreak> apt-cache depends package
<gnomefreak> ToHellWithGA: some may not be needed but hard to say without looking too deep into it
<Hobbsee> ToHellWithGA: reverse depends
<ToHellWithGA> you got me all excited about reverse depends
<gnomefreak> ToHellWithGA: you  may want to consult -motu on this
<ToHellWithGA> the only ones listed are libtorrent/rtorrent things
<ToHellWithGA> hi Hobbsee
<Hobbsee> hiya
<Hobbsee> gnomefreak: does ubuntu have a gpg signing thing by default?
<Hobbsee> like, seahorse or something?
<gnomefreak> Hobbsee: gnupg
<gnomefreak> im sure another one or 2
<Hobbsee> that's not an agent
<Hobbsee> gpg-agent?
<gnomefreak> maybe looking through it now
<Hobbsee> thanks
<gnomefreak> i thought it did
<gnomefreak> gnome-keyring-manager closest thing but not sure if that is agent
* gnomefreak has never used an agent before except seahorse a long time ago when i thought you needed it to use gpg :(
<gnomefreak> Hobbsee: apt-cache show ubuntu-desktop (doesnt show one)
<gnomefreak> iirc the docs for gpg tell you to install gpg-agent
<Hobbsee> right
<Hobbsee> gnomefreak: i should have a look at hte gpg-agent preinst, then
<greg_g>  question for ya guys (Gusty Kubuntu related): if I added the kubuntu fiesty kde 3.5.7 repo, but I think that might be causing me problems, how can I down-grade the apps that were upgraded with that repo?
<Hobbsee> greg_g: remove the repo, and update, and dist-upgrade
<Hobbsee> greg_g: should be OK, as hte packages are fairly close
<greg_g> I was having problems with gtk apps not running in kde
<greg_g> including firefox though
<Hobbsee> feisty 3.5.7 repo wont help with that
<Hobbsee> 3.5.7 is in gutsy by default.
<Rprp> hi, im on gutsy now, but how can i get the fonts of feisty?
<clyde> has anyone in this room installed gDesklets on 7.10?
<clyde> :)
<Rprp> hi, im on gutsy now, but how can i get the fonts of feisty?
<coNP> Rprp: what fonts? I guess the same packages are available as for feisty.
<Rprp> coNP: Dunno, but the fonts are changed. :/
<coNP> oh, you mean the fonts that appear in the dialogs?
<hackeron> Hey, it says on ubuntudaily.com that Gusty Gibbon repositories are open? -- But I tried to change feisty to gusty in my sources.list but when I do an apt-get update; apt-get dist-upgrade -- there are no new packages???
<Hobbsee> hackeron: -ECANNOTSPELL
<Rprp> hmm, the fonts are too small, like in Xchat and firefox, how can i get back to the fonts in feisty? :< (Sorry for my bad english anyway)
<hackeron> Hobbsee: sorry?
<Hobbsee> hackeron: gusty doesnt exist.  gutsy does.
<Pici> hackeron: gutsy not gusty
<hackeron> oh, lol, right
<Hobbsee> Rprp: they keep changing them.  you cna probably specifiy them in gconf or something
<Hobbsee> hackeron: *grin*
<Rprp> hmmm
<hackeron> sweet, thanks :)
<hackeron> 30 minutes away from breaking my system, lol
<Rprp> Hobbsee: gconf isnt a command, right? :P
<Rprp> hmm, the fonts are too small, like in Xchat and firefox, how can i get back to the fonts in feisty? :< (Sorry for my bad english anyway)
<hackeron> hmm, when you search for gusty on google, it matches gutsy and doesn't show a spelling mistake or anything -- interesting.
<Starks> can someone help me install gutsy on my spare laptop? it's an inspiron 640m/e1405 that won't let X start when installing ubuntu from scratch?
<Starks> i can't even get X to start for the LiveCD.
<ToHellWithGA> Starks: that's a bummer, man
<ToHellWithGA> if it is any consolation, i couldn't get X to start at all from a working gutsy install
<Starks> ...
<bipolar> Starks: what video card?
<khermans> there is a conflict between ia32-libs and ia32-libs-gtk -- are these issues to be noted to bug reported?
<khermans> this is on amd64
<khermans> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/24774/
#ubuntu+1 2007-06-09
<DanaG> Bug: my iAudio6 in MTP mode still mounts as a UMS device.
<crimsun> great, now where's the lshal debugging info for it in a nicely formatted bug report? ;-)
<vorbote> sudo aptitude update
* vorbote blushes...
* DanaG will file one this weekend.
<DanaG> Oddly, usb-storage still claims the device, and it works properly.
<crimsun> DanaG: that's not surprising.  My iPod 30g Video does, too.
<DanaG> I don't usually use MTP mode, anyway, but I was curious to see how it worked.
<scotth> hey, anyone else have a problem with your gnome session failing to start
<scotth> I think it has something to do with dbus, but I'm not sure
<scotth> I log in and things look normal and the spalsh disappears and it doesn't do anything else
<scotth> any thoughts?
<roostishaw> hello, I read on the doc page for Gusty Gibbon that there will be improved support for laptops. My question: will ubuntu still run at 400 degrees on my macbook?
<derekS> anyone want to play monopoly on Atlantik?
<crimsun> 400 degrees?  Um, right.  I want whatever crack he's smoking.
<DanaG> Odd thing with powertop:
<DanaG> when you plug in AC, it indicates a very high NEGATIVE number of wakeups per second.
<crimsun> mm signedness.
* mode/#ubuntu+1 [+o PriceChild]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu+1 [-b *!*@wikipedia/anon32]  by PriceChild
* mode/#ubuntu+1 [-o PriceChild]  by ChanServ
<DanaG> crimsun: where should I post the lshal info on that usb device?
<DanaG> Argh, I have to restart pulseaudio for it to start using my virtual device that depends on hw:1
<Arwen> quick question - is Tribe 1 actually usable? (no, don't gimme that beta = 3vil crud, I want answers based on experience)
<DanaG> Oh great, amarokapp just started eating my cpu.
<DanaG> I'd say "raping" but that's a bad term no matter where you use it.
<Arwen> ok, guess it's not usable
<DanaG> Oh, and gnome-session sometimes dies for me.
<DanaG> Aaaargh, now whenever I try to move amarok to my upmix51 device, pulseaudio dies.
<DanaG> WTF?  Amarok is slaughtering my CPU.
<DanaG> pulseaudio: modules/module-alsa-sink.c:193: do_write: Assertion `(memchunk->length % u->frame_size) == 0' failed.
<DanaG> ....and AGAIN!
<DanaG> Yay, now my CPU is running hot because Amarok is abusing it.
<DanaG> Odd.... and now this time it worked.
<dfgas> what version of alsa does gusty have?
<DanaG> All I changed was to add a ctl for the virtual device.
<DanaG> Advanced Linux Sound Architecture Driver Version 1.0.14.
<DanaG> Compiled on Jun  3 2007 for kernel 2.6.22-6-generic (SMP).
<Arwen> 2.6.22?
<DanaG> Linux m685 2.6.22-6-generic #1 SMP Fri Jun 1 19:24:12 GMT 2007 i686 GNU/Linux
<DanaG> (m685 is my (boring, need better ideas) hostname.
<DanaG> )
<Arwen> DanaG, try "endsville" - but anyway, huh, I didn't know 2.6.22 was out
<DanaG> It's in rc-something-or-other.
<Arwen> shame, fglrx is only compatible up to 2.6.20 and I don't know about nvidia..
* DanaG is using nvidia 97.55
<crimsun> dfgas: it does not have 1.0.14 final yet.
<crimsun> dfgas: but I don't know whether you're referring to in-kernel or alsa-driver.
<crimsun> DanaG: in a bug report, as I mentioned.
<dfgas> darn
<DanaG> For what package?  mtp-tools, or something kernel-related (like libusual)>
<DanaG> ?
<dfgas> it locked my laptop up cold
<DanaG> (argh, I hate when I hit the wrong punctuation.)
<crimsun> DanaG: what's the actual bug?
<crimsun> dfgas: we won't be merging alsa-driver 1.0.14 until after Sunday anyhow.
<crimsun> s/we/I/
<dfgas> i doubt my sound will still work right
<crimsun> are you looking to fix it?
<crimsun> if so, you have to stop with the omission of necessary debugging details
<dfgas> i have a sigmatel stac 9200    HDA Nvidia
<DanaG> Oh, in my case:
<crimsun> dfgas: nowhere near enough info.  See my Launchpad page for the URL you need to download and execute.
<crimsun> (or point me to an existing bug you've filed)
<DanaG> the bug is that when I have my iAudio6 in MTP mode, usb-storage claims it.  Even if I modprobe -r usb-storage, mtp-detect doesn't detect it.
<DanaG> aah, mtp-hotplug seems to have a FIXED list of device IDs.
<DanaG> I suppose I should post the output in UMS mode, also.
<DanaG> Oh, I can confirm that input DOES now work on the cardbus Audigy (though pulseaudio insists on using microphone),
<DanaG> but the STAC9250 still stalls on input.
<scotth> hello all, anyone else having trouble getting logged into gnome in gutsy?
<DarkMageZ> does the usplash work but then x seems to fail to load?
<scotth> nope
<scotth> I get gdm up
<scotth> I log in, the splash is displayed
<scotth> and then it just goes to the brown background and does nothing
<DarkMageZ> you've gotten further than me then :p
<scotth> if I kill it with c-a-backspace I see my real background for a second before it dies
<scotth> DarkMageZ, it seems like xorg is misconfigured, try to move your xorg.conf out of the way and see if the new automagical configuration works
<scotth> otherwise dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg is your friend
<DarkMageZ> yeah, thats what i first suspected. but no
<scotth> just curious, do you still have dbus-launch on your system?
<DarkMageZ> nuked it
<scotth> nuked your system or doesn't have it?
<DarkMageZ> system
<scotth> ahh
<scotth> anyone have dbus-launch on their gutsy system?
<scotth> I think its disappearance is my problem
<DarkMageZ> dbus-launch is neither a binary or a package installed on my working gutsy system
<scotth> its in dbus-x11
<scotth> which isn't installed
<scotth> lets see if that fixes my problem
<scotth> hmm, not entirely the case
<DanaG> In Gutsy, I have issues with gnome-session often segfaulting.
<DanaG> Try fail-safe.
<scotth> failsafe exhibits the same behavior
<scotth> and I don't think gnome-session is dieing
<scotth> that would be too easy
<scotth> :-D
<scotth> yeah, gnome-session seems healthy as can be
<scotth> it looks ilke a healthy session, the only thing is that nothing is being displayed, only a brown background
<scotth> anyone else using compiz on gutsy?
<Starks> can someone help me install gutsy on my spare laptop? it's an inspiron 640m/e1405 that won't let X start when installing ubuntu from scratch?
<Starks> i can't even get X to start for the LiveCD.
<Starks> reconfiguring the X server does jack.
<scotth> what video chip are you using?
<Starks> GMA950
<Starks> i945
<scotth> I have a 945GM that works
<scotth> what video driver is it trying to use?
<Starks> dunnol
<Starks> i've tried i810, intel, and VESA
<Starks> nothing works
<scotth> does it display an error?
<Starks> X won't start.
<Starks> would you like to diagnose?
<scotth> have a look in /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<scotth> any lines that start with EE or anything interesting?
<scotth> hmm, my problem seemed to be compiz related
<scotth> time to go find me a bug report
<DanaG> Starks: what video DRIVER are you using?
<DanaG> There's a new driver "intel" that supposedly does what 915resolution typically did.
<Hobbsee> oh, the modesetting
<Hobbsee> i was going to try that one out again
<Hobbsee> although...wasnt htat supposed to be the default in 1.3?
* Hobbsee doesnt follow X much
<Starks> dana, nothing works and i can't download the driver i would want from tty1
<scotth> Starks, might I suggest not running gutsy? its still in alpha...
<DanaG> One thing I have to do with my nvidia:
<DanaG> not use vga=anything, and not use splash.
<DanaG> Otherwise all my ttys are blank.
* DanaG now wants to try a WiiMote.
<DanaG> After seeing it with wmgui.
<scotth> DanaG, I agree
<DanaG> Argh, I found a way to slaughter pulseaudio:
<DanaG> Play music through it, and have it set to do beep.
<DanaG> Then hold down tab.
<scotth> I think that might kill most sound servers, though probably still worth a bug
<Hobbsee> nooo...no more bugs.
<Hobbsee> for every bug you file, you must triage 3.
<scotth> Hobbsee, deal
* Hobbsee calculates how many bugs she closed last night
<Hobbsee> oh, and does that count for sync requests and such, i wonder....
<scotth> yaya now I can sit around and just complain about how bad gutsy is!!!
<Hobbsee> hah.  nope.
<Hobbsee> fix it :)
<scotth> :-[
<DanaG> Argh, amarokapp is cpu-eating again.
<Enverex> Has the .22-6 kernel been compiled without paravirtual support?
<DarkMageZ> DanaG, how much cpu is it eating? i'm getting 10% on my amd athlon xp 2100
<rasher> Enverex, the kernel config is in /boot/config-*
<Enverex> rasher, grepping for para or virt doesn't seem to find anything so I'm at a loss
<Enverex> Does module-assistant make a log anywhere?
<crimsun> yes
<crimsun> you might look in the usual place, /var/log/*/*modass*
<Enverex> Already have, no luck
<crimsun> did it fail or succeed?  It definitely preserves logs if it failed.
<Enverex> Failed
<Enverex> No logs with module or modass in their name in /var/log
<Enverex> (or deeper)
<Enverex> Or just mod even
<rasher> Hey, what happened to my ttys? They're black, but I can login. Where do I look to figure this one out?
<coNP> rasher: does "reset" help?
<rasher> it would seem not
<rasher> Nope. Tried it a couple of times to make sure I didn't typo it
<rasher> I'm certain that they're working, because I can see processes running when I check in X. The screen's just completely black.
<coNP> rasher: interesting
<Enverex> No ideas where the file is then?
<rasher> coNP: I'm thinking usplash might be the culprit. I'll try booting without splash
<rasher> coNP, oh nevermind >_< I'm a fool. Set a vga= line in grub that doesn't work
<coNP> :)
<buz> does gutsy already have drivers for ipw 4965?
<HELLium> someone hlp me with gdm, after yestreday's restar, gdm start's for 1 sec, then cloes, and starts again with busy mouse cursor and default X background
<antisystem32> hola
<coNP> hi antisystem32
<antisystem32> tranquilo
<Zorlin> Ooh.
<Zorlin> Is it worth running Gutsy for now?
<Zorlin> on a virtual machine or something? anything new?
<coNP> Zorlin: it might prove interesting if you have some spare time
<Zorlin> I'll take that under advisement
<Zorlin> Where's the URL for the latest builds?
<Zorlin> [iso form, preferably] 
<Hobbsee> Zorlin: cdimage.ubuntu.com
<Megaqwerty> Hi, Just wanted to tell whomever this concerns that the Gutsy Gibbon Tribe 1 CD forgot to change the release name in the Firefox Homepage (This is a clean install). Nothing big, but I thought I would bring it to your attention, as it's a quick fix.
<DanaG> Oh hey, what's with the "Hide fsview from menu" patch?
<cbdaqb> hello does anyone no if ps3 wifi works in gutsy
<cbdaqb> hello does anyone no if ps3 wifi works in gutsy
<Hobbsee> !repeat
<ubotu> Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<Hobbsee> !weekend
<ubotu> It's a weekend.  Often on weekends, the paid developers, and a lot of the community, may not be around to answer your question.  Please be patient, wait longer than you normally would, or try again during the working week.
<Hobbsee> !offtopic
<ubotu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<cbdaqb> hello does anyone no if ps3 wifi works in gutsy
<Hobbsee> why dont you try it?
<cbdaqb> i will im burning the disk right now
<cbdaqb> just wanted ask anybody who tried
<Hobbsee> see the note about the weekend.
<Hobbsee> and the number of people in the channel
<cbdaqb> yea
<DanaG> s/no/know/
<DanaG> Oh, a note for burning CDs: burn at slow speeds for better usability.
<cbdaqb> yes thank you the reason im really trying gutsy is because feisty dosnt have wi-fi support
<cbdaqb> but the with the new bug free install of feisty ill try both
<cbdaqb> danaG wats s/no/know mean?
<Megaqwerty> I'm trying to find where it shows what projects are currently being worked on, the status of the projects being worked on, which are completed, etc. I just can't seem to remember the name. Does anyone know what it's called/it's url by chance?
<wamty> can anyone help me configure my wireless card
<cbdaqb> (megaqwerty)https://wiki.ubuntu.com/GutsyReleaseSchedule
<cbdaqb> its at the top by the way
<cbdaqb> under topic
<Megaqwerty> cbdaqb: thanks, but I meant the specific features, not just deadlines.
<cbdaqb> o ok
<Megaqwerty> i.e. The status of the GTK X.Org configure program
<cbdaqb> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=411868 i dont no check out this page maybe
<DanaG> Oh, s/x/y means search for x and replace with y.
<cbdaqb> ok
<cbdaqb> well the gutsy burn is almost done
<Megaqwerty> cbdaqb: well, I found something closer to what I was looking for: https://blueprints.launchpad.net/ubuntu/gutsy/+roadmap
<cbdaqb> nice
<cbdaqb> ok its done ill go try it now
<ioboss> hi..
<Megaqwerty> hi
<ioboss> hi, i have upgraded to guitsy.. but now i can't switch to other consolle from alt F7 to other alt f1 etc etc
<ioboss> witch packege i have to reinstall?
<poningru> are you doing ctrl+alt+f1?
<ioboss> yes.. if i do
<Megaqwerty> Well, to be honest, it didn't work for me in feisty either, I had to be at the login prompt before it would let me into the console at ctrl+alt+f1
<ioboss> ctrl alt f1 the screen will be not leggible
<ioboss> but don't crash
<ioboss> i dont understande megaqwerty.... what does you have done?
<ioboss> sorry for may bad english..
<Megaqwerty> If I understand your question, I log out, and at the log in screen I do Ctrl+Alt+F1. That drops me at the console.
<Megaqwerty> it bypasses any other keyboard shortcuts that may be active, and blocking that key sequence.
<Megaqwerty> *by blocking that key sequence.
<Megaqwerty> blast, I had it right the first time I said it :)
<ioboss> ok, i've understanded.. my problem is an other.. consolle switched but the screen is not visible.. there more orizzontal stroke..
<ioboss> i don't understande what packege of guisty have changed my consolle.. (i think)
<Megaqwerty> Oh, so you just can't read the screen at tty1?
<ioboss> yes
<ioboss> i'va also changed resolution by /boot/grub/menu.lst
<ioboss> but i can't see any...
<Megaqwerty> Well, Did you install any proprietary graphics drivers?
<ioboss> no..
<ioboss> my driver is ati
<ioboss> i have to install restricted driver? i hope to don't use that..
<buz> ioboss: for what card
<Megaqwerty> Oh, no. I was thinking that the restricted driver would be the problem, not the solution. ;)
<ioboss> ati x 300
<buz> should work with ati driver
<buz> unless its an integrated thingy
<ioboss> the consolle graphics work very well.. i have also compiz running
<buz> if you have compiz running chances are the driver works ;)
<ioboss> it's as the refresh of text consolle works bad
<Megaqwerty> Okay, now I'm confused.
<Megaqwerty> You can see the console at tty1?
<Megaqwerty> it's not a random mess?
<ioboss> i can switch to tty1 but can't read any, but i can switch after to tty7
<ioboss> i can't see if there's any messenge
<ioboss> but pc don't crash
<Megaqwerty> what exactly is it you see when you switch to tty1?
<ioboss> buz: why i have to change driver? i use aixgl
<buz> dont change the driver
<DanaG> For me, the TTYs are entirely BLANK unless I boot without vga=anything.
<buz> not sure whats going on with your console really
<buz> maybe framebuffer console or something like that
<ioboss> i see with orizzontal stroke..
<ioboss> i use vga=795
<ioboss> i probe vga 791 but the problem are still
<DanaG> Try without vga=anything.
<ioboss> ok.. sorry for my english.. stroke = line
<ioboss> i try... see you soon
<Megaqwerty> Good Luck
<cbdaqb> hi again
<Megaqwerty> How did it go?
<cbdaqb> so far not
<cbdaqb> good
<cbdaqb> at all
<cbdaqb> its stuck in the kboot prompt
<cbdaqb> and its been saying booting syste... for like 10 min now
<cbdaqb> im pretty sure its frozen
<ioboss> ok.. you have reason,.. without vga=xxx it wotks fine..
<ioboss> why now i cant set vga=795?
<ioboss> i have no idea
<cbdaqb> i better report my bug to launchpad
<ioboss> i use it from one years but i'm not so expert to understande..
<ioboss> ok.. thanks anywhere..
<ioboss> bye
<khermans> anyone noticing weirdness with Gutsy?
<khermans> like windowing buttons being all over the place?
<khermans> no icons in Gnome menus
<khermans> i did a rm -rf ~/.gnome* ~/.gconf*
<khermans> even adding a new user with new desktop has nasty gnome look and fonts are munged too
<DanaG> Gnome-session sometimes segfaults for me.
<phixxor> hey y'alls
<phixxor> I want to put gutsy on a third partition
<phixxor> but I don't know how to tell it not to mess up grub for the rest of the computer
<DanaG> If you make /boot separate, you can share it.
<phixxor> ok, so 1. Make a boot partition, 2. Figure out how to share it.
<DanaG> That's something you'd also be able to ask about in the #ubuntu (not +1) channel.
<DanaG> er, too late, whatever/
<DanaG> .
<khermans> one useful tip, dont use mirrors when using ubuntu+1
<khermans> they are not likely in sync and package dependency issues are common
<DanaG> Or keep mirrors AND the official source in sources.list.
<DanaG> Put the faster-but-often-obsolete mirrors above the official mirrors, so they'll be preferred.
<Hobbsee> DanaG: that's what i do :)
<DanaG> For example, mirrors.kernel.org
<DanaG> and san1.csc.calpoly.edu/ubuntu
<phixnay> Ok, how do you report a bug if it prevents gusty from being installed
<phixnay> the spash screen of the cd works, but about a minute into "Start or install ubuntu" I get ata errors
<phixnay> (also happened with the feisty boot cd, but not with edgy) I think it has to do to the move to SCSI drivers
<DanaG> Did you burn the disk at a slow speed?
<DanaG> I've always found that to help.
<DanaG> Argh, d*** SSH client.
<DanaG> When the server or connection drops me, the client blocks, rather than timing out.
<DanaG> I have to kill (I don't remember if I need -9) it.
<phixnay> DanaG: 4x
<phixnay> it was an rw
<phixnay> but the disk is read at first, it fails when the linux loads
<Enverex> Hrm HAL doesn't seem to be set up too well. I plugged in my 2GB USB drive, Gnome shows it as an iPod on my desktop and "Music Player" opened :/
<DanaG> When I put my iAudio6 in MTP mode, usb-storage still claims it.
<DanaG> I'll file a bug on it... next weekend.  Busy with homework this weekend.
* FkUifUKikdMe slaps Enverex around a bit with a large trout
#ubuntu+1 2007-06-10
<DanaG> debconf: unable to initialize frontend: Dialog
<DanaG> debconf: (Dialog frontend will not work on a dumb terminal, an emacs shell buffer, or without a controlling terminal.)
<DanaG> debconf: falling back to frontend: Readline
<DanaG> WTF? Amarok just slaughtered my keyboard.
<DanaG> Or rather, grabbed it, locked up, and refused to let go.
<DanaG> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/amarok/+bug/86031
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 86031 in amarok "amarok has large delay on play/pause when using pulseaudio/xine" [Undecided,Unconfirmed] 
<DanaG> aah, I should verify that.
<DanaG> Argh, something is slaughtering my CPU again.
<DanaG> Oh yay, somehow Amarok or Pulseaudio is killing Beryl.
<DanaG> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=371674
<DanaG> time --help
<DanaG> Usage: command-not-found [options]  <command-name>
<DanaG> bash: --help: command not found
<DanaG> Is it normal for gnome-system-monitor to take 10% CPU?
<DanaG> And Beryl, 19% -- that's definitely not normal.
<DanaG> Oh, I see, for some reason, apparently my GPU is in 2D mode.
<DanaG> Now gnome-system-monitor is using 40%!
<DanaG> X: client 2 rejected from local host (uid 1000)
<DanaG> Gtk-WARNING **: gtk_widget_size_allocate(): attempt to allocate widget with width -15 and height 24
<DanaG> But it doesn't say WHAT widget!
<pwnguin> is there a way to get update-manager to upgrade from feisty to gutsy?
<pwnguin> or should i just edit sources.list and give apt-get/aptitude a whirl?
<DanaG> update-manager -c -d
<DanaG> consider dist upgrade, and use development version, respectively/
<pwnguin> seems at the moment it's broken
<pwnguin> or at least, dbus was =/
<DanaG> hmm, http://www.nvidia.com/object/linux_display_ia32_100.14.09.html
<DanaG> I installed the newest NVIDIA driver, but I haven't noticed any great changes.
<DanaG> Hmm, looks like I need to test hotkey switching...
<DanaG> Woaah, it looks like it may work!
<DanaG> Just not with clone, perhaps.
<DanaG> http://www.codecomments.com/archive286-2005-3-412358.html
<DanaG> tcsetpgrp seems to give me nothing but ENOTTY.
<DanaG> Odd, sometimes on Ubuntu, my system wouldn't make things segfault, and then I'd move them to a Solaris box and they _would_ segfault.
<DanaG> Of course, once it segfaulted, I found my errors in my code, but why did it NOT fail on my Linux system?
<crimsun> that's much too vague of a question to even begin to answer.
<DanaG> My question is why faulty code (such as reaching beyond the end of an array) would work on my local system but not on the Solaris system.  The other system is a many-user system with a huge amount of RAM, so that's one factor -- more "detritus" in memory.
<DanaG> Now I just use gnome-vfs to edit locally and compile and run remotely.
<DanaG> ...and live with 'pgup' and 'pgdn' (and arrows) in 'less' and 'man' just beeping ineffectually over SSH.
* DanaG thanks whoever makes gnome-vfs possible.
<DanaG> And the equivalent kioslaves, and whatever the future plans for convergence, if any, are.
<_4strO> yop yop
<coNP> can someone confirm if gnome-art is running on up-to-date gutsy?
<hwilde> anybody else have software crash at 7:35am sunday morning only?
<johnnybuoy> wtf!
<johnnybuoy> every sunday morning @ 7:35?
<johnnybuoy> hwilde?
<borschty> maybe a cronjob running wild
<hwilde> yeah every sunday 7:35
<johnnybuoy> yeah, it would be very strange otherwise
<hwilde> coincides with cron.daily execuation in /var/log/syslog
<hwilde> but why only on sunday if it is daily
<borschty> maybe weekly
<johnnybuoy> some script has something sor sunday
* johnnybuoy suesses
<johnnybuoy> for*
<hwilde> commented out cron.weekly in /etc/crontab so it doesn't run anymore
<hwilde> if this is the entry in /etc/crontab:
<hwilde> 25 6    * * *   root    test -x /usr/sbin/anacron || run-parts --report /etc/cron.daily
<hwilde> why does it launch anacron at 7:30 and cron.daily at 7:35?
<hwilde> Jun 10 07:30:02 localhost anacron[15610] : Will run job `cron.daily' in 5 min.
<hwilde> Jun 10 07:35:01 localhost anacron[15610] : Job `cron.daily' started
<hwilde> shouldn't it run at 6:25 like /etc/crontab specifies?
<borschty> maybe utc?
<hwilde> yeah maybe... but utc says it's like 12:30
<hwilde> but still... let's say it is related to cron.daily execution.  why would it only happen on sundays and not every day
<hwilde> what is different about cron.daily on sunday
<borschty> you could check the scripts if one of them does something specific on sundays
<hwilde> they seem generic to me.  nothing about times or dates.  it looks like thye should do the same thing everyday
<borschty> or maybe some stuff installed as user some time ago you already forgot about?
<johnnybuoy> grep -i sun* /etc/cron.daily doesn't give any relevant results
<johnnybuoy> tho it might be imported from somewhere else..
<hwilde> there is nothing installed by phantom users... same image across multiple machines does the same thing
<hwilde> why does the end of /var/log/syslog.0  say  Jun 10 07:35:11 localhost exiting on signal 15
<hwilde> then the logs are rotated
<johnnybuoy> maybe reboot?
<hwilde> but this happens everyday as far as I can tell
<hwilde> nope the systems stay up and online - software just crashes
<hwilde> uptime 25 days
<johnnybuoy> ah
<borschty> which software crashes?
<hwilde> tclsh
<borschty> just that?
<hwilde> well, multiple tclsh's
<borschty> what are you using them for?
<hwilde> one is playing sounds, one is taking snapshots from a webcam, one is doing file i/o... lots of stuff
<hwilde> some of the machines survive, but ~40% crash
<borschty> maybe some ntp time adjustments that tcl has problems with? (wild guessing)
<hwilde> I uninstalled ntp services :)
<hwilde> that one produces an error message about the wait timeouts that is very understandable
<hwilde> this sunday morning thing creates no log messages - everything just stops
<hwilde> not even a core file and I have ulimit unlimited
<borschty> maybe it is some religious do-not-work-on-sunday-stuff ;)
<hwilde> lol
<hwilde> that is why i dubbed it project church
<hwilde> god is smiting the software - it should repent
<borschty> and error codes represent the number of rosaries ;)
<coNP> can someone confirm if gnome-art (universe) is running properly?
<hwilde> is there some global system logging level that I can turn up to see what is happening
<borschty> maybe you could strace tclsh, but if this going to run for a week you will need a lot of space
<hwilde> borschty, I can replicate on demand by setting system clock to next sunday 7:29am and waiting 5 minutes.
<hwilde> so strace wouldn't grow too big
<hwilde> what is exiting with signal 15 tho in /var/log/syslog.0
<hwilde> Jun 10 07:35:12 localhost exiting on signal 15
<Brakkvatn> Is it worth upgrading to gutsy if I need just one of the libraries in there? guichan v6.0 instead of v4.0
<qid> I just upgraded to 7.10 and I'm getting the error message "/bin/sh: can't access tty; job control turned off"
<qid> I looked into that a bit and every thread on it says to check inittab
<qid> so I booted into a livecd, and inittab is missing
<Brakkvatn> Okay I think I'll pass. Thanks :P
<qid> Is there somewhere I can get a copy of inittab that should work with ubuntu?
<gnomefreak> qid: your not missing init* its there you need to file a bug but first i would check md5sum of the downloaded ISO and burn slowest speed possible
<qid> I didn't download an ISO, I used the updater
<qid> And it's not there. I checked.
<gnomefreak> qid: than you are not missing it
<qid> I booted into a livecd, mounted the root partition, /etc/inittab does not exist
<qid> well, /mnt/etc/inittab from the livecd
<gnomefreak> qid: its part of initscripts
<gnomefreak> if there in feisty its there in gutsy
<qid> look, I'm telling you what happened
<qid> I don't know how it happened, or why; the install seemed to go smoothly
<gnomefreak> qid: and its messed up but it is there. take my word for it or do a search on the main package not a single script
<qid> IT. IS. NOT. THERE.
<gnomefreak> qid: ok sure its not there. run sudo update-initramfs -u once you get to boot in safe mode thean tell me if its not htere
<qid> I can take pictures of the directory listing with a digital camera and show them to you
<gnomefreak> /usr/share/ubuntu-docs/ubuntu/sample/inittab_disablectrlaltdelconsole
<gnomefreak> /usr/lib/upstart/migrate-inittab.pl
<gnomefreak> search those
<gnomefreak> second one most likely
<gnomefreak> qid: since its part of upstart did you look in upstart dir?
<gnomefreak> notice the exact name
<qid> it's booting into recovery mode now, just a second
<gnomefreak> once again its there its just messed up file a bug report
<gnomefreak> qid: not the first time this has happened
<gnomefreak> hint locate inittab
<qid> I couldn't run locate from a livecd
<gnomefreak> qid: you didnt mount properly than or you didnt chroot into your install
<gnomefreak> locate cant run on livecd since nothing goes to hdd
<qid> exactly
<gnomefreak> unless you tell it where to look
<qid> I'm still waiting for it to boot into recovery mode, it's stopped at [    3.928000]  Uniform CD-ROM driver Revision: 3.20
<qid> it seems to have locked up
<gnomefreak> qid: upstart holds inittab and upstart has not been upgraded on gutsy yet so it shouldnt have changed it at all
<qid> ah, it just finished
<qid> hold on a minute
<gnomefreak> filing a bug report is your best way of it getting fixed (more than likely upgrade failed on a package or2 and caused that problem. make sure no errors are in /var/log/dist-upgrade (there are 3 files in there normally and they should hold errors if any) if you used update-manager to do it try with apt-get dist-upgrade)
<qid> http://code.bulix.org/t24x9j-44877
<qid> that's what I see
<qid> I can't cd to /var/log
<qid> or /usr/share
<qid> or /usr/lib/upstart
<gnomefreak> more than likely upgrader didnt run update-initramfs -u properly that would be easiest to fix it could be a bad kernel module or kernel upgrade that can cuase that. file a bug or ping the upstart maintainer i cant think of who it is off hand
<gnomefreak> oh wait this may have already been filed
<gnomefreak> i heard about this the other day someone said UID isnt generating the UUID'd properly
<gnomefreak> look for a bug see the progress on it
<gnomefreak> reading the error tells you what happened ;)
<qid> how do I determine which UUID is my hard drive?
<DanaG> Argh, kernel panic -- can't sync to root (even if I use the /dev/sda6 instead of UUID=)
<qid> oh, they're just symlinks
<qid> why the heck does it use UUID if they're just symlinks to /dev/sd* anyway
<DanaG> ...and I can't find -headers for .22-5-generic.
<DanaG> Oh, and the "Here are the available partitions" thing doesn't work.
<qid> ok... the UUID mentioned in the error message wasn't listed in /dev/disk/by-uuid and also was not mentioned in /etc/fstab
<DanaG> Odd, it's saying "Unable to mount root VFS", or something like that.
<DanaG> It also says /dev/sda6 is "unknown-block(0,0)".
<DanaG> And I can't find headers for 2.6.22-5-generic, so I can't run X (newer nvidia driver) under that kernel.
<qid> Ok, I edited menu.lst and changed all references to UUID=... to just /dev/sda1
<qid> boots normally
<qid> I have no idea who came up with this new UUID system, but I suggest they be flogged
<DanaG> Does anybody know where I can find the old restricted-modules and headers?
<DanaG> .22-6 USED TO work, as of yesterday, but today it won't boot.
<DanaG> I wonder what changed.
<DanaG> I think it's bad that they get rid of headers and restricted-modules for even 1-version-old kernels
<DanaG> .
<DanaG> ....because now I can't use X, and if I didn't have a wired connection, I wouldn't be able to get on the internet.
<DanaG> argh, links2 needs a "go up" shortcut.
<DanaG> I found something with the .desc file for the older version, but I can't go UP a level.
<DanaG> aah, I got it.... go to "related" in Google so you can acutally SEE the url.
<DanaG> The mirror I found: ftp://ftp.cica.es/guadalinex/repositorio/guadalinex-toro/
<DanaG> Aah, cool: links2 supports gpm.
<DanaG> Oh yeah, one of these days, I need to file a bug report about nvclock:
<DanaG> On my laptop video card, hitting "default" does NOT set the default clocks.
<DanaG> Idle is 100/100, middle is 200/300, 3D is 450/500, but nvclock thinks idle is 100/600.
<DanaG> ....and if you hit default, it sets that.
<DanaG> And of course, it doesn't work.  My screen goes all corrupted.
<DanaG> !nvclock -T
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about nvclock -t - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<DanaG> nVidia Geforce Go 7600
<DanaG> => GPU temperature: -92C
<DanaG> Hah, I highly doubt that one.
<DanaG> Well, at least now I can start Xorg.
<DanaG> Bookmark that site!
<DanaG> mirror for old versions: ftp://ftp.cica.es/guadalinex/repositorio/guadalinex-toro/
<rbrunhuber> Where should i report bugs in tribe 1?
<DanaG> Argh, that exit message left droppings (invalid-character boxes) on my screen.
<DanaG> 0x000F
<asubedi> compiz seems to have hosed on me currently in gutsy. is anyone else experiencing the same
<winbond>  i like noodles
<magic_ninja> is there a utility to convert the hex in wine debugging output to readable text
<DanaG> Hmm, new NVIDIA driver does hotkey display switching, for me.
<DanaG> However, it's A or B, not A, A+B, B.
<DanaG> So I have either TV or DFP, but not TV-clones-DFP.
<roger> how do I update my existing Feisty install to Gutsy Tribe 1 once I have downloaded & burnt the ISO?
<roger> anybody?
<coNP> roger: I guess you can just put it to the cd drive
<coNP> however, it is not really recommended
<DanaG> argh, the trackballs game thoroughly eats and heats my CPU.
<DanaG> Oh, and when time's up, the player freezes -- even after a reset.
<DanaG> The timer doesn't reset; it goes negative.
<DanaG> Hmm, perhaps EVERY SDL game does that./
<DanaG> hmm, http://hg-mirror.alsa-project.org seems to be down.
<DanaG> Oh wait, it finally loaded.
<lazka> ati radeon 9600XT/OS-driver... I can't watch videos since about 1 or 2 days (just a blue/black screen) am I the only one??
<sohail> hey guys
<phixnay> hey I have a separate boot partition now, so now can I install gusty on another partition without messing up my current setup?
<Steil> what packages are required for ssl support for pidgin (to use msn)
<homerhomer> how is the virtual support for gusty doing? I noticed that Fedora make VM really easy.
<DanaG> Argh.  My volume keeps resetting to high.
<DanaG> When I restart, I mean.
<DanaG> And yes, I mean, to a high volume, not "too high" (I'm picky about even my own grammar.).
<phixnay> is it safe to dual boot feisty and gutsy
<phixnay> oh, and windows
<crimsun> to triple-boot?  Well, sure.  Not sure I'd recommend gutsy, but that's your call.
<DanaG> crimsun: this morning, somehow the 2.6.22-6-generic kernel won't boot anymore.  It panics -- unable to sync VFS / unable to mount root partition.
<DanaG> The odd thing is that the "Here are the available partitions" thingy lists nothing.
<DanaG> I had to go back to -5, and find a mirror that had old -restricted-modules and -headers.
<crimsun> DanaG: a bit skimpy on details regarding -6.13.
<DanaG> I don't remember which version the last part was.... let me check.
<DanaG> aah, yes, it is -13, but I don't remember if I actually did any updates to kernel recently.
* pwnguin set up a triple boot last nigth
<pwnguin> not sure how to make sure grub is consistant
<DanaG> Set /boot to be separate.
<DanaG> s/set/partition/
<crimsun> DanaG: are you using MD root?
<DanaG> Nope.
<DanaG> It's a simple logical partition (within extended).
<crimsun> DanaG: sounds like some update that invoked update-initramfs resulted in a bad initramfs
<DanaG> I'll check that next time I reboot.
<DanaG> Here's where I found old versions: ftp://ftp.cica.es/guadalinex/repositorio/guadalinex-toro/
<crimsun> launchpad hosts all old versions
<crimsun> back to pre-edgy
* DanaG is about to try e17: http://linuxmint.com/forum/viewtopic.php?p=16090
<cowbud> where can I look at the tasks that are high priority for gutsy?
<phixnay> crimsun: pwnguin: I have /boot on its own partition and I want to install gutsy on it's own partition while keeping the grub I already have. That way if gutsy doesn't work right, I can just remove it and boot right back into feisty. I'm just completely clueless on how to do that.
<crimsun> cowbud: see blueprints.
<cowbud> crimsun: found it thanks..
<crimsun> phixnay: just install gutsy to its own partition, then forego installing grub/lilo.  Switch to another tty, chroot into the feisty install, edit /boot/grub/menu.list, and run update-grub.
<phixnay> crimsun: installing a bootloader is something in the install gui that I can uncheck? if so, I think I see where you're getting at
<cowbud> hrmm I thought pulseaudio was up for gutsy..
<crimsun> "up for gutsy"?
<cowbud> uh yah to be included in it..
<crimsun> it already is included.  Edubuntu shipped with it enabled by default in feisty.
<cowbud> yah well I meant by default in gutsy ubuntu
<crimsun> no, that's upstream.
<crimsun> meaning gnome needs to get their act together.
<cowbud> ahh
<phixnay> crimsun: apart from that, I'm not sure exactly what to add to menu.lst. the title and root parts are easy, but I'm not sure how to find what to put for kernel and initrd
<crimsun> phixnay: /boot/vmlinuz-2.6.22-6-generic for the kernel; /boot/initrd.img-2.6.22-6-generic for the initrd
<phixnay> alright
<phixnay> now all that's left to do is man chroot
#ubuntu+1 2008-06-02
<emet> !info xchat
<DanaG> Here's an exercise in sillyness: playing from host system to PulseAudio server in VirtualBox guest....
<DanaG> and having VirtualBox outputting to PulseAudio... on the host.
<RAOF> DanaG: Not so totally silly; that's how I do my VM sound ;)
<DanaG> What I mean is, I was sending the audio from an app on the host.... to be played in the virtual sound card of the guest.
<DanaG> Oddly enough, PulseAudio lets you move playback streams "device X for hostname" to different devices!
<DanaG> So, I can put "playback on surround51:1 for fedora9" on my front:0.
<RAOF> Yup.
<RAOF> Slightly crazy, yes.
<DanaG> At least the "simultaneous output on $device" thing doesn't let you muck that up anymore.
<DanaG> Odd thing to do: guest app on tunnel to host, move stream of tunnel (on host) into to tunnel to guest-> move stream of that tunnel (on guest) back to the host.
<DanaG> Argh, I can't print anything!
<DanaG> I try to send jobs to the printer, and they claim to complete... but don't actually print.
<DanaG> Ooh: http://lwn.net/Articles/284113/
<Amaranth> DanaG: haha, that's the driver he said he wrote to get one single button on his HP laptop to work :P
<Amaranth> I guess he made it do a bit more
<DanaG> I'd been curious about the brightness sensor....
<DanaG> I wonder if it'd be usable by gnome-power-manager.
<Amaranth> *shrug*
<Amaranth> DanaG: You have an HP laptop with an ambient light sensor?
<DanaG> Not yet, but come July 14th or so, I'm going to be getting a new laptop -- and it'll most likely be an HP Business one.
<Amaranth> I suppose if the driver exposes the information via a standard interface and gnome-power-manager supports doing something with ambient light sensors it would work
 * DanaG goes offline for a while.
<h3sp4wn> The HP keyboards are poor quality
<Skiessi> why has it been so quiet here recently?
<rsk> busy using linux
<Pici> its usually pretty quiet until the first alpha hits
#ubuntu+1 2008-06-03
<jsestri2> how do you get at the bleeding edge packages?
<rsk> change repo's ?
<jsestri2> to which
<rsk> i won't recomend you to upgrade then
<jsestri2> alright i just wanted one package backported really, there's no way to do it manually?
<tinin> Is there no #kubuntu+1 channel?
<rsk> nope
<Gnine> where's that alpha1 dl page
<rsk> not out yet
#ubuntu+1 2008-06-04
<wd4lko> how can i get kernel 2.6.24-18 in intrepid ?
<bobbo> wd4lko: probably better to ask in #ubuntu-kernel
<wd4lko> ok ill try thanks
<abarbaccia> options usbhid quirks=0x046d:0xc71f:0x00080000
<abarbaccia> ﻿I have a module (usbhid) and specified options for it in /etc/modprobe.d/options. When it loads at boot, the options aren't being used, but after reloading the module manually they are. Any comments or explanations? Thanks!!
<nekostar> !ping
<ubottu> ping yourself ;-) really the diodes all down my left side are sore
<hyperair> hello. is boo in intrepid's repo?
 * hyperair wails
<hyperair> wtf is wrong with launchpad today?!
<lamalex> launchpad is messed up pretty much every day recently..
<hyperair> $%^&
<hyperair> oh well
<hyperair> it sent me a late build failure notification
<hyperair> so i thought the new builds failed
<hyperair> eventhough i fixed it
<trontonic> Hi, I'm currently running Hardy. I switched long before it was released and now I'm thinking about doing the same thing: switching to Intrepid. Anybody here running it?
<DanaG> YAY!    - Pass clicks to the media popup window through to the underlying window
<DanaG> Gaack, gnome-settings-daemon just segfaulted.
<fromport> will "dpkg --force-depends -P sysvutils" fix my  E: Internal Error, Could not early remove sysvutils  when doing an apt-get dist-upgrade ?
#ubuntu+1 2008-06-05
<DanaG> What the heck?  My system has laptop-mode turned on when I'm on AC.
<DanaG> That's not right.
<DanaG> laptop-mode config file says it shouldn't be on when on AC!
<DanaG> That's.  Just.  Plain.  Wrong.
<DanaG> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/acpi-support/+bug/89269
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 89269 in acpi-support "power.sh: wrong laptop_mode activation" [High,Fix released]
<DanaG> Fix released?
<DanaG> I don't see a fix in there.
<DanaG> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/acpi-support/+bug/74394
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 74394 in acpi-support "power.sh should allow laptop_mode to do it's thing" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<pwnguin> on a scale from 1 to 10, how likely is an upgrade to intrepid to actually work right now?
<pwnguin> guesses welcome ;)
<RAOF> pwnguin: I think, right now, the answer is 0.
<RAOF> pwnguin: Unless the apt/aptitude/upstart/sysvinit mess has worked its way through.
<DanaG> I just LOVE how acpi-support tramples all over laptop-mode-tools.
<DanaG> (being sarcastic, obviously.)
<pwnguin> does laptopmode actually help things?
<DanaG> Yeah, it lets the drive stay spun down longer when on battery, and it lets me better control power management when on AC.
<RAOF> Wooo!  Nouveau almost gets to WoW's loading screen before crashing :)
<ninja3> isnt next ubuntu is 8.04.1 and was scheduled for june? any info about this supposed release?
<pwnguin> hmm. dist-upgrade wants to remove sysvutils
<Pici> Its a trap
<pwnguin> apt / aptitude don't let me upgrade it
<pwnguin> and im not sure i want to :)
<echoes> is anyone here successfully running kubuntu intrepid with the intrepid kde 4.1b1 packages?
<echoes> no?
<echoes> anyone?
<echoes> i am on kubuntu kde4 x86.  i upgrade my kde packages to the 4.1b1 packages available so far but now instead of the login window i get a blue screen with a little window that says "No greeter widget plugin loaded. Check the configuration".  suggestions?
<pvandewyngaerde> i have the same
<echoes> no idea how to fix it?
<echoes> i think it might be cuz kdm-kde4 hasn't been updated to 4.1b1 yet & is still at 4.0.x.... but i could be wrong as to what is causing the problem.
<JontheEchidna> That would probably do it
<echoes> now if jonathan ridell would just publish the update...
<pvandewyngaerde> i installed this on anothir disk, when it broke i just went back to my other disk
<pvandewyngaerde> now i am running on hardy with the 4.4 packages
<echoes> i don't have that luxury unfortunately. i don't even have another DE to log on to.
<pvandewyngaerde> *4.1
<echoes> i'm running a kubuntu 8.04 kde4 live disc right now.
<pvandewyngaerde> i am running also x64, it only sucks for flash
<echoes> i'm running x86, not x64.
<pvandewyngaerde> oops
<echoes> no harm, no foul.
<echoes> at least we know the problem isn't isolated to the x86 packages.
<echoes> @ pvandewyngaerde. do you get dumped back to command line login too after clicking ok?
<pvandewyngaerde> yes
<echoes> i can type 'startx' & it brings up the kde splash screen & loads the desktop. it loads the desktop but crashes shortly thereafter without any type of error message.
<echoes> i then get dumped back to command line with a x or xserver crashed message.
<echoes> anyone else experiencing this?
<echoes> so you're running 4.1b1 with the hardy packages fine pvandewyngaerde?
<pvandewyngaerde> yes
<pvandewyngaerde> deb http://ppa.launchpad.net/kubuntu-members-kde4/ubuntu hardy main
<echoes> i was just gonna say...
<echoes> that i was gonna add that repo to my sources.list file & update.
<echoes> sucks that i have to resort to that to fix my DE. but hey, its a pre-release, what should we expect?  anything! heh
<pvandewyngaerde> i am always using pre alfa and beta software
<echoes> same here.
<echoes> it was the quickest way to learn a lot about linux in short amount of time. ;)
<echoes> i'm attempting to figure out if this is the bug we're experiencing: http://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=93180
<ubottu> echoes: Error: Could not parse XML returned by KDE: Connection timed out. (http://bugs.kde.org/xml.cgi?id=93180)
<echoes> oh wait, my bad. that is from 2004!
<echoes> so you're experiencing it too ubottu?
<JontheEchidna> ubottu is an irc bot
<ubottu> Factoid is an irc bot not found
 * JontheEchidna slaps ubottu
<JontheEchidna> When you give bug numbers or urls he says what the bug title is
<echoes> my bad
<echoes> lol
<echoes> i'm off to downgrade to the hardy packages to try to fix my DE!
<DanaG> Odd... my extended partition itself has garbage in it: �������?=ex1e;������|ex1e;獃U�ds must be identical.x10;LEAP Credentials#Please enter your LEAP credentials:&Re-enter your password in both fields.\There is an error in the configuration profile. Please verify the configuration and save it.4;LEAP4You entered an empty username, which is
<DanaG> the ;x1e and such are pidgin doubling the literal character before it.
<RAOF> Cool.
<DanaG> New factoid idea: http://www.cgsecurity.org/wiki/TestDisk_Step_By_Step
<DanaG> I think that'd be good as a factoid for the bot.
<DanaG> Hmm, new volume control as a 'capplet' -- I like it, but the big buttons make it a bit ugly.
#ubuntu+1 2008-06-06
<RAOF> !xrandr
<ubottu> XRandR 1.2 is the new method of running dual screens in !X.  Information/HowTo here: http://wiki.debian.org/XStrikeForce/HowToRandR12
<pwnguin> man, not really a good time to upgrade
<RAOF> Heh.  What broke now?
<RAOF> pwnguin: ?
<pwnguin> debconf?
<RAOF> No, you just need to upgrade findutils :)
<RAOF> A second round of full-upgrade should result in magical unicorns.
<pwnguin> ?
<pwnguin> i didnt even have findutils installed
<pwnguin> but it does appear to fix whatever troubles
<RAOF> Yeah.
<RAOF> Do you have a cryptroot setup?  If so, does it work? :)
<pwnguin> i do not
<pwnguin> im sorry, you'll have to ford that river yourself :P
<pwnguin> i like the changelog to findutils
<RAOF> I haven't seen it.  Edited highlights?
<pwnguin> findutils (4.4.0-2ubuntu2) intrepid; urgency=low
<pwnguin>   * No-change rebuild. Last Friday, xargs suddenly broke for no apparent
<pwnguin>     reason, and equally mystically a local build works again.
<DanaG> Oh yeah, new gnome-volume-control looks nice... except for the rather too large buttons on the bottom.
<RAOF> pwnguin: That's *awesome*!
<pwnguin> its exactly what i saw though
<pwnguin> installing debconf choked on xargs assertion errors
<RAOF> Yup.
<DanaG> xaargs, matey.
<DanaG> Sounds like something a pirate would say.
<RAOF> And then mystically works again :)
<pwnguin> well
<pwnguin> at least the net didnt break halfway through upgrade
<RAOF> Always a winner.
<DanaG> Or HAL... while you happen to be on battery.
<pwnguin> well
<pwnguin> upgrade on battery is your own damn fauilt
<DanaG> Easy to avoid: don't upgrade while on battery.
<DanaG> Yup.
<DanaG> It doesn't "break" -- it just stops working until I reboot.
<pwnguin> its like copy to ntfs on battery. dont
<pwnguin> its gonna take longer to upgrade than i have battery anyways
<DanaG> And don't use the same partition in both a VM and native... or at least, don't use others on the same drive.
<DanaG> I somehow royally screwed up my NTFS partition, to where it seemed like all was lost.
<DanaG> I had an old backup, but I had some new media files I didn't want to lose.... and had conveniently just given to a friend.
<DanaG> But anyway, I ran TestDisk on a whim, and found: it can magically recover files from evenly royally screwed up NTFS.
<DanaG> er
<DanaG> even royally
<DanaG> 'p' to list files, and 'c' to copy to current directory -- but you have to 'cd' to the place you want the files to go, first.
<DanaG> That's a factoid idea: !testdisk:  http://www.cgsecurity.org/wiki/TestDisk_Step_By_Step
<pwnguin> maybe if you keep repeating yourself
<pwnguin> someone will care ;)
<DanaG> That utility has saved my data sooooo many times.
<DanaG> And I've also told others about it.
<DanaG> http://lwn.net/Articles/284113/
<DanaG> random.
<pwnguin> well im glad someone's paying him to fix laptops
<DanaG> Who?
<pwnguin> what?
<pwnguin> mjg got hired by redhat
<DanaG> Aah.
<pwnguin> + * Copyright (C) 2008 Red Hat <mjg@redhat.com>
<pwnguin> do we have any idea whether flashplayer 10 will be out of beta by october?
<pwnguin> man. the ubuntu laptop team is on life support
<DanaG> http://linux.derkeiler.com/Mailing-Lists/Kernel/2008-06/msg01927.html
<pwnguin> i have to ask -- is there a theme here?
<DanaG> Stuff for HP business laptops.
<DanaG> Accelerometer and such.
<pwnguin> sure. everything's getting better all the time
<pwnguin> do you own an HP or something?
<DanaG> I hope those things will be in-tree somewhere along the Intrepid development cycle.
<DanaG> I'll be getting a new laptop in the summer, and I've essentially decided on one of them.
<DanaG> ... or the successor, as it may be.
<pwnguin> ok, what's a capplet?
<DanaG> control panel applet?
<DanaG> Maybe.
<pwnguin> well you called it capplet
<pwnguin> its apparently a configuration applet
<RAOF> DanaG: You know, you can set that factoid yourself? !testdisk is <reply>stuff goes here :)
<DanaG> Aah.  I figured there might be permissions I'd need.
<RAOF> Nope.  Say that, then head into #ubuntu-ops to get someone to ack it.
<DanaG> !testdisk is http://www.cgsecurity.org/wiki/TestDisk_Step_By_Step
<DanaG> I'm actually going to go to bed now.
<DanaG> Fri Jun  6 01:46:04 PDT 2008
<pwnguin> if you guys like the compiz stuff
<pwnguin> ive got a neat one for ya
<pwnguin> somoene finally addded the new colorfilters
<DanaG> How about trails and atlantis2?  Are those in -unsupported package?
<pwnguin> well crap
<pwnguin> if you go to colorfilter in CCSM, what controls which filters show up?
<pwnguin> 9
<DanaG> Something odd: the first filter selected is "cumulative" or something like that.
<DanaG> It applies ALL of them, in god-only-knows what order.
<pwnguin> ?
<pwnguin> no
<pwnguin> i meant, theres a directory full of filters
<pwnguin> which ones get displayed, i just discovered, is part of an xml file
<pwnguin> well, thanks for the help RAOF
<pwnguin> time to wreak havoc on others
<RAOF> Heh
<hyperair_> does anybody know where smart-notifier comes from?
<hyperair_> as in official site or anything?
<gnomefreak> hyperair_: please ask that in #ubuntu-offtopic as this channle is for intrepid only and since its barely usable most people shoulnt be using it.
<hyperair_> ah. i see
<hyperair_> okay
<mnemo> how do I upgrade to intrepid?
<BUGabundo_work> mnemo: from a console, run:
<BUGabundo_work> update-manager -d
<BUGabundo_work> but be warned: it is still not even ALPHA
<mnemo> hmm, I tried that before and it said "update-manager not installed" ... so I installed it and then tried and then it just shows "no updates" in the gui
<BUGabundo_work> I'm waiting until the 12th, when the 1st alpha is expected
<mnemo> hmm ok
<elkbuntu> mnemo, read the /topic before you do
<mnemo> i've read it, also my system is already broken it seems
<BUGabundo_work> if you don't have/had update-manager installed, then your system is in no good state.
<mvo> i would not upgrade quite yet, chances are very high that during the upgrade a problem with libc6/findutils will happen and maintianer script crashes, better bootstrap a chroot for now
<mnemo> ok, I'll wait a month or so then :)
<BUGabundo_work> eheh, ok mnemo
<mnemo> is there any command I can use to revert all my packages back to hardy? because i've been beta testing various bug fixes and upstream graphics drivers so I think myself is very dirty right now
<BUGabundo_work> mvo I downloaded 8.04.1 from cdimage last week, but right now I can't find a current iso, that I can rsync and do a chroot!
<BUGabundo_work> how can I do that?
<mvo> install debootstrap from hardy-backports, that can do one. maybe pbuilder if you are interessted in development
<BUGabundo_work> not that much mvo
<BUGabundo_work> just trying out and filling bugs
<shirish> hi all, does anybody know of an user-friendly image cropping tool ?
<linux1> evening ppl
<Luckrider> good afternoon linux1
<DanaG> Heh, I'm running "john the ripper" on my own shadow file, and I'm expecting it won't find it quickly.
<DanaG> It's alphanumeric, but it has some obscure things in it.
<DanaG> And 10 characters.
<askand> Hello, I saw that specifications for intrepid must be finalized at 5 june, where are those?
#ubuntu+1 2008-06-07
<DanaG> Argh, pulseaudio keeps resetting to "combined" sink as default.
<DanaG> I've set it to the onboard device, but it keeps forgetting the setting.
<G_009> where is the alpha1 dl link so i can have the same dish
<DanaG> WTF?  Still ignoring my "default device" selection!
<DanaG> Ugh, can't pause gstreamer apps without pulseaudio going all cpu-rapeagey.
<bri-h> Probably a dumb question.  I'm not a programmer so what's the best way for me to help?
<darthanubis> bri-h, be a user and report bugs
<G_009> !launchpad
<ubottu> Launchpad is a collection of development services for Open Source projects. It's Ubuntu's bug tracker, and much more; see https://launchpad.net/
<bri-h> darthanubis: Thanks.  I'm good at breaking things.  How useful is it if I run in Virtualbox
<darthanubis> not as good as running natively
<darthanubis> but whatever
<darthanubis> if you must
<bri-h> darthanubis:  more than happy to devote a machine to constant reinstalls but I'm wondering if anyone has any ideas where the most work is needed
<darthanubis> in bug reporting
<G_009> or you can do some dev work .. visit #ubuntu-devel
<bri-h> I'd like to get into development but work and family keep me from devoting the time required to be any good at programming I'm afraid.  I have been reporting bugs for the last couple releases of Ubuntu though and for all of you who are working on the development, you're doing an incredible job.
<bri-h> just joined ubuntu-devel though...
<DanaG> Ooh, gnome-system-monitor is segfaulting!
<DanaG> Yay.
<smallfoot-> hi menz
<smallfoot-> what will be new in ibex?
<DanaG> wtf?  I can't rename "Dark Bliss.jpg" to "dark bliss.jpg" in Nautilus!
<DanaG> It says the other name already exists.  Well duh, it's the same file.
<JontheEchidna> !package python-qt4
<ubottu> JontheEchidna: Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<JontheEchidna> !python-qt4
<ubottu> Factoid python-qt4 not found
<JontheEchidna> !version python-qt4
<ubottu> JontheEchidna: Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<JontheEchidna> damn, I need intrepid for PyQt 4.4 :(
<Skiessi> !info python-qt4
<ubottu> python-qt4 (source: python-qt4): Python bindings for Qt4. In component main, is optional. Version 4.4.2-0ubuntu1 (intrepid), package size 4727 kB, installed size 21528 kB
<Skiessi> !info libasound-dbg
<ubottu> Package libasound-dbg does not exist in intrepid
<Skiessi> !info libasound*
<ubottu> Package libasound does not exist in intrepid
<Skiessi> ok w/e
<smallfoot-> what is new in ibex?
#ubuntu+1 2008-06-08
<smallfoot-> HEEEEEEEEELP BRAINSTORM IS BROKEN
<Pici> smallfoot-: log a bug then: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-qa-website
<tretle> whens ubuntu.net going up for testing?
<smallfoot-> tretle, what is ubuntu.net?
<tretle> the online desktop blueprint for intrepid
<mnereson> HI. I have an ubuntu webserver ed with php, mysql, apache, a couple of wordpress blogs. Suddenly tonight, the pc shuts down every 5 minutes. Is there someplace I can look for why?
<crimsun> /var/log/syslog
<mnereson> crimsun thanks. any ideas as to why all of a sudden this could happen. I have not changed any thing on the server in weeks
<crimsun> mnereson: hardware failure, software misconfiguration, ... - there are quite a few possibilities.
<bri-h> dumb question - is there an easy way to go from hardy to intrepid alpha without reinstalling from a cd?
<crimsun> sure
<Luckrider> there is a terminal command, I just don't kno wit
<crimsun> you just need to update your apt cache, update, and {dist,full}-upgrade
<Luckrider> *know it
<crimsun> there are a couple methods of updating your apt cache; the easiest is probably modifying /etc/apt/sources.list directly and changing all "hardy" references to "intrepid"
<DanaG> crimsun: random bug I found in PulseAudio: the app 'extace' (a cool spectrum analyzer thingy that uses the esound compatibility) kills the server when the app exits.
<DanaG> Somehow, it actually makes pulseaudio segfault.
<bri-h> after i do that, do I just apt-get -update
<crimsun> err, that's a bug in extace
<crimsun> granted, PA can be made more robust
<crimsun> that's exactly the same as pavucontrol making pulseaudio sigsegv
<DanaG> Oh yeah, and why does pavumeter not have a "choose a device" dropdown?  That seems a bit silly to me.
<crimsun> the gui tools are being overhauled
<Qster> there a place to see what is going to be added in intrepid?
<DanaG> Oh yeah, I made myself a udev rule to automatically unload snd-emu10k1 when I yank the card.  Now I don't have to worry about OOPSes or Panics.
<crimsun> err, it's still oopsing?
<DanaG> I had this behavior before I made the udev rule:
<DanaG> Insert card: it works.  Remove card: it's fine.  Insert card again: OOPS.  Remove card again: Panic.
<DanaG> Oddly enough, it seems like PulseAudio is only sometimes able to grab the surround51 device.
<crimsun> likely a config issue for the latter one
<DanaG> It'll sometimes say something about the device being busy, or refusing parameters, or something.
<bri-h> well here goes - rebooting with intrepid alpha for the first time - if you hear don't hear from me in a few minutes I guess it didn't work
<crimsun> right, I uncovered a lot of those trying to chase down 192888.
<G_009> !intrepid
<ubottu> Alpha Software: Intrepid Ibex is the code name for Ubuntu 8.10, due October 2008 - For more info, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IntrepidIbex | Warning lots of breaking software and other good stuff  between now and October!
<crimsun> I'll probably just reorder the entire default.pa in my branch.
<DanaG> Aah, the Flash bug.
<crimsun> which is fixed in intrepid.
<crimsun> it's intractable for hardy*, unfortunately.
<DanaG> What's the fix in Intrepid?  There were several proposed solutions.
<DanaG> Aah, Flash 10.
<WorkingOnWise1> is obex push and a2dp bluetooth going to get some serious attention in Intrepid?
<crimsun> we have a fixed Flash 10 beta, and we've gone with libasound2-plugins
<G_009> how about that link to download
<crimsun> I'm pushing to drop libflashsupport entirely
<bri-h> looks like it worked
<crimsun> much of that work is ongoing in my bzr branches of alsa-*, pulseaudio, and flashplugin-nonfree
<G_009> i always start on beta anyways..
 * G_009 chuckles
<bri-h> woohoo - running intrepid alpha and all's well
<bri-h> I expected more excitement
<Qster> !
<crimsun> probably due to $time_of_day
<bri-h> rgr
<bri-h> Good night all --  uname -a
<bri-h> Linux brian-laptop 2.6.24-17-generic #1 SMP Thu May 1 13:57:17 UTC 2008 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<nekostar> would generating an rsa key on a system thats not had the ssh packages updated via this method: http://osmirror.mirrors.phpclasses.org/browse/package/4121.html generate a vulnerable key?
<RAOF> nekostar: I'd guess the answer to be "yes", but since that site wants me to login before I can actually look at anything I can't check.
<RAOF> nekostar: If it uses the openssh libs, yes.  Of course, you could just create a key and see if it's vulnerable.
<nekostar> yeh
<nekostar> are the php libs enough to create the key themselves?
<nekostar> or do they need to use a system lib at some point typically?
<RAOF> nekostar: They'll almost certainly use a system library at some point.  Writing cryptography routines is _hard
<RAOF> So they either use system libs, or you probably should'nt trust them :)
<nekostar> yeah
<nekostar> that was what i'm thinking
<JiaQin> Hi,everyone,can I ask some question about ubuntu 8.04 here?
<JiaQin> I want to use the tool "Password and Encryption Keys" to generate keys, but I can not finish the process. When promote me to input passphrase, it hangs up.
<JiaQin> Who knows why?
<Oslao> Hi
<Marco> Hello.  Just how "pre-alpha" is intrepid?
<Marco> like debian sid, or more unstable?
<danbhfive> I think the first alpha comes out next week
<Marco> danbhfive, would you say it's more or less unstable than debian unstable?
<danbhfive> Marco: er, it means its broken
<gnomefreak> its more unstable than sid
<gnomefreak> more unstable than experimental debian atm
<Marco> gnomefreak, heh
<gnomefreak> please dont go by the release date of alphas to determine if its safe or not
<gnomefreak> seeing as theres alot of broken packages atm it may not release without first fixing them
<mnereson> Hi. my server edition started shutting down at 20 past the hour yesterday. I checked sys log and it looks like there is some hourly cron job running that results in a shutdown
<mnereson> how can I check out the hourly jobs?
<zaggy-nl> crontab
<zaggy-nl> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CronHowto <- mnereson
<amikrop> Are there any similar instructions to these https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsbAdslModem/ueagle-atm but for Intrepid (even for Hardy)?
<amikrop_> Are there any similar instructions to these https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsbAdslModem/ueagle-atm for Intrepid (even for Hardy)?
<amikrop> Are there any similar instructions for Intrepid (or even for Hardy)? https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsbAdslModem/ueagle-atm
<timing> hey wouldn't it be nice to add a shotdown after upgrade function thing to the update manager?
<timing> *shutdown
#ubuntu+1 2009-06-01
<sagaci> was there any interviews taken at the UDS karmic, and if so, will they be uploaded to youtube (like intrepid and jaunty vids)?
<calc> sagaci: i think they skipped the interviews this time, but i might be wrong
<calc> sagaci: some sessions were recorded though
<ghindo> sagaci: I would keep my eye on Planet Ubuntu for UDS videos
<DanaG> you know, I prefer having transcripts over having videos... much easier to read than to listen.
<Finnish> Is live-cd booting on usb stick working?
<Finnish> I downloaded latest build and tried to use it in usb stick. It gave me an error about GDM, and finally gave an error about not finding /bin/bash and halted
<ghindo> Finnish: Do you know if this is a known bug?  Have you checked Launchpad?
<Finnish> haven't checked launchpad, yet
<dupondje> If somebody interested, I just added Audacious 2.0.1 for Karmic to my ppa https://launchpad.net/~dupondje/+archive/ppa
<DanaG> ooh, this would be a cool bootsplash, if you made the logo rotate:
<DanaG> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Artwork/Incoming/Karmic/MeditatingKoala?action=AttachFile&do=get&target=necropotame_koala.svg
<dupondje> lol
<dupondje> :
<tgpraveen> is the new pulse audio mixer and volume control in karmic?
<gnomefreak> do you have a version #
<Finnish> What build is bootable from usb-stick?
<exco> /join #ubuntu
<exco> so much for empathy
<gedO> hey guys, i am having problem whit microfones settings. I can't talk at skype. Can anyone help me?
<Pici> gedO: In Karmic?
<gedO> what?
<gedO> Pici: What?
<Pici> gedO: This is the 9.10 (Karmic Koala) channel, which has not been released yet and is still in Alpha
<Pici> Support for all other versions of Ubuntu should be sought in #ubuntu
<BluesKaj> howdy
<hifi> is there a ppa for radeon kms enabled kernel?
<mib_mx9f91> hi
<mib_mx9f91> currently does karmic have any feature new which is not in jaunty
<mib_mx9f91> ?
<TheInfinity> of course
<mib_mx9f91> TheInfinity: which?
<TheInfinity> look @ karmic docs.
<mib_mx9f91> TheInfinity: links?
<TheInfinity> atm karmic is happy breaking, also a nice feature ;)
<FFForever> how can i upgrade to kk?
<FFForever> i tried do-release-upgrade but it says there are no new releases
<cwillu> FFForever, any particular reason you want to upgrade to a horribly broken distro?
<FFForever> cwillu, i am to lazy to recompile inkscape and the one in jaunty is broken...
<cwillu> FFForever, use a ppa
<FFForever> and i never have problems with +1 :D
<FFForever> ive ran +1 for the last 4 releases :D
<cwillu> FFForever, http://ppa.launchpad.net/inkscape-nightly/
<FFForever> cwillu, i don't want to be bugged daily for upgrades on inkscape...
<cwillu> FFForever, ...and you don't know how to upgrade to a dev release?!
<FFForever> cwillu, normally its update-manager --dist-upgrade
<cwillu> FFForever, no, no it's not :)
<cwillu> you need a -d in there
<FFForever> no upgrades for my system...
<FFForever> =\
<cwillu> FFForever, what's the exact command line you ran?
<FFForever> update-manager -d --dist-upgrade
<cwillu> update-manager -c -d should do it
<cwillu> FFForever, sorry, I should have given you the inkscape.testers ppa, not nightly
<cwillu> https://launchpad.net/~inkscape.testers/+archive/ppa
<cwillu> although that actually looks quite out of date: /
<SiDi> Hi people
<SiDi> Is there a way for me to get the source of gnome-power-manager from karmic ? I can get the orig.gz  / diff.gz and .dsc files from packages.ubuntu.com but i dont know how to assemble them as apt-get source would do, and im on jaunty
<Sarvatt> phew, rebuilt devicekit-power and gnome-power-manager from the latest git and all my battery display problems are fixed.
<Sarvatt> SiDi, theres been some major changes in it, it'd take alot of work to get it going on jaunty since they are changing the backends around to things not in jaunty. you can just dpkg-source -x <file>.dsc to look at it though if you want to look at it though
<SiDi> Sarvatt, i actually just want to patch some stuff in it, so theres not point patching the jaunty one :)
<Sarvatt> it's *really* buggy right now
<SiDi> and i cant afford to put karmic on this machine yet :p
<SiDi> do you mind putting the folder made by apt-get source gnome-power-manager in filebin.ca please ? :D
<Sarvatt> http://blogs.gnome.org/hughsie/2009/05/29/gnome-power-manager-unstableness/
<Sarvatt> i really really really wouldn't recommend upgrading past jaunty's version, i mean really really *really* :D
<Sarvatt> you know you can add the karmic deb-src line and apt-get source it yourself without upgrading to karmic right?
<SiDi> Sarvatt, i didnt think it'd work :D
<Sarvatt> the 2.26.x series gnome-power-manager is horrible for me.. i couldnt get battery readings except on the initial plugin or ac removal, doesn't support multiple batteries, and it would cause the screen to dim from idle even when it wasnt really idle
<Sarvatt> on all 3 laptops I used it on, same problems
<Finnish> Is the latest daily build usb-bootable?
<Machtin> hm.. my sound stops working when i try to youtube.. worked some hours ago o.O
<Machtin> or try to flash anything..
<billybigrigger> is anyone aware of an alsa 1.0.20 ppa for jaunty or karmic?
<hggdh> billybigrigger, you can search the PPAs: https://edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas
<billybigrigger> is anyone aware of an alsa 1.0.20 ppa for jaunty or karmic?
<mrwes> anyone else using VLC rc+1 Goldeneye, and getting sound breakup issues?
<mrwes> with Karmic that is
#ubuntu+1 2009-06-02
<histo> shhhh
<DanaG> http://mpc-hc.sourceforge.net/DXVASupport.html\
<DanaG> http://mpc-hc.sourceforge.net/DXVASupport.html
<DanaG> interesting.
<DanaG> er, wrong channel.
<FFForever> how can i enable tap to click on my touchpad?
<robin0800> FFForever: system preferences mouse
<FFForever> robin0800, enable mouse clicks with touchpad is already enabled =\
<Sarvatt> the latest karmic synaptics driver has it disabled by default now
<FFForever> how do i enable it?
<Sarvatt> try synclient TapButton1=1
<FFForever> nope
<FFForever> there we go i got it :)
<FFForever> thanks, do i have to do that each boot?
<Sarvatt> can install this -- https://edge.launchpad.net/~wgrant/+archive/ppa/+sourcepub/639179/+listing-archive-extra
<Sarvatt> ubuntu patches synaptics to enable it by default but the patch didnt get added when it was synced from debian
<FFForever> ahhh so i do need to run that command each boot?
<Sarvatt> easiest to just install the driver that i linked (even though its for jaunty), its the same thing as the one in the archive except with the ubuntu patches enabled :D
<FFForever> :P
<ghindo> Woah.
<zniavre> hello i want to try karmic but with jaunty and 2.6.30 kernel (from ppa) i can't install 173.14.18 nvidia driver
<zniavre> somebody knows if this "legacy" driver works with karmic koala ?
<SiDi> zniavre, http://packages.ubuntu.com/karmic/misc/nvidia-glx-173
<SiDi> 173.14.16 apparently
<BluesKaj> zniavre, why the legacy driver ... isn't your card listed in the 180 ?
<SiDi> Support for some 7xxx dropped at 173 afaik
<zniavre> BluesKaj,  fx5500 is now legacy
<zniavre> thank sid
<zniavre> oops he's gone
<BluesKaj> nope , I'm here
<Finnish> Is the latest daily build bootable from usb-stick?
<BluesKaj> zniavre, the nvidia-glx-173 won't run on karnmic ?
<zniavre> BluesKaj,  i tried with vbox but the driver made an error  > unalbe to build....
<zniavre> unable*
<zniavre> and with jaunty and 2.6.30 kernel too. I was wondering if the driver is "compatible" with 2.6.30
<BluesKaj> zniavre, if the driver is listed in your package manager , try installing it there ..it's listed in adept and I'm running the 2.6.3 kernel
<BluesKaj> but my card is the geforce 7600 so i have to run the 180 driver
<zniavre> i know 180 for good graphic crad is installing and running well
<zniavre> i was asking specificaly for 173.14.1x
<BluesKaj> why?
<zniavre> cause i got a card supported only by 173.xxxx
<BluesKaj> fx5500 ?
<zniavre> yes
<Paddy_EIRE> Has the new karmic theme been shown yet?
<zniavre> Paddy_EIRE,  not three hours ago   ^^
<Paddy_EIRE> huh?
<BluesKaj> zniavre, I don't understand whynot just install nvidia-glx-173,?  it supports your card
<zniavre> it failed to build
<BluesKaj> don't build it , use adept aptitude or the package manger
<zniavre> even with synpatic of course
<BluesKaj> yup
<zniavre> compiling was a last way but it failed too anyway
<BluesKaj> it'll bring along the required depenendcies
<BluesKaj> oh , bummer , did you try , sudo aptitude install nvidia-glx-173
<zniavre> yes first try of course
<zniavre> usualy im quite easy with this driver but now i feel it's something wrong between driver and kernel
<zniavre> i found nothing in launchpad related to this
<BluesKaj> zniavre, I have to ask the obvious question..have you rebooted since ?
<zniavre> :o)
<zniavre> several time
<BluesKaj> ok
<BluesKaj> well, I haven't run vbox for a long time , I just dual boot cuz VB didn't do what i wanted
<joshjtl> folks, my microsoft natural 6000 mouse has a wheel that moves from side to side, this makes middle clicking a real pain, id like that any click (in any direction) be the same click to make this easier... any  ideas how i might do this?
<Tekno_> yes
<Tekno_> with xev and humm
<joshjtl> humm ?
<Tekno_> let me think
<joshjtl> k thx
<joshjtl> ok xev shows me that the wheel has button6, button7, and button2
<Tekno_> I used xev, xbindkeys and xvkbd to set my scroll buttons to other functions
<joshjtl> Tekno_: will i need to use all of them? I know that I want to turn off button 7 and 6
<Tekno_> maybe you can disable them by configuring xorg.conf
<joshjtl> k
<Tekno_> or bind them to middle click also
<joshjtl> yeah thats what i want
<Tekno_> but I dont know if there is keyboard shortcut to "middle click"
<Tekno_> if there is, its easy
<melik> anyone know when alpha 2 is getting released
<TheInfinity> !release
<ubottu> Ubuntu releases a new version every 6 months. Each version is supported for 18 months to 5 years. More info at http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/releases & http://wiki.ubuntu.com/TimeBasedReleases
<TheInfinity> hmm.
<TheInfinity> !timeline
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about timeline
<TheInfinity> !releaseschedule
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about releaseschedule
<TheInfinity> its in topic :p
<charlie-tca> Alpha 2 is scheduled for June 11
<maxb> Releases are overrated :-)
<hggdh> very...
<luckyone> hello Karmic folks!
<luckyone> does karmic offer any improvement/relief for Intel video drivers?
<mrwes> lots of updates today and a new kernel
#ubuntu+1 2009-06-03
<Twigathy> meep, 86MB updates today!
<Twigathy> new kernel :D
<cwillu> luckyone, yes, but the usual stern warnings about upgrading to pre-releases apply
<cwillu> luckyone, i.e., every update is a new adventure
<genii> They're not bugs! They're "unanticipated features" !
<CPrgmSwR2> Hi
<ArkoldThos> someone thinks that the title is quite paranoic?
<RichardWolfVI> just updated the video-intel driver
<RichardWolfVI> Compiz doesn't work, I can't set it nor from fusion-icon nor Appearance settings
<gee9043> some ppl herer?
<MaWaLe> yup
<MaWaLe> RichardWolfVI, from fusion-icon restart the GDM and it will work
<gee9043> en
<MaWaLe> but you have to do that every time you want to activate the extra graphic effects
<gee9043> i want dl ubuntu...need dl desktop or server editon?
<MaWaLe> it depend from your needs
<MaWaLe> you'll use Ubuntu for a desktop  or a server
<RichardWolfVI> MaWaLe: Do you mean clicking "Reaload Window Manager"?
<gee9043> i will use at hoe
<gee9043> home
<MaWaLe> RichardWolfVI, yes
<gee9043> desktop edition?
<RichardWolfVI> MaWaLe: Screeen goes blank
<MaWaLe> gee9043: so you have to dl the desktop edition
<MaWaLe> RichardWolfVI: and it remains blank?
<RichardWolfVI> I'll try it again
<RichardWolfVI> How much should I wait?
<gee9043> maybe
<gee9043> i want install lazyubuntu at night
<gee9043> can did it?
<MaWaLe> RichardWolfVI: for me, i have an intel chipset. The Intel chipset is blacklisted by Compiz so i install compiz and fusion-icon and i reload the window manager. After some fex seconds i have back my desktop and i can activate all advanced and extra effects
<MaWaLe> gee9043: sure
<RichardWolfVI> cOMPIZ USED TO WORK NORMALLY
<RichardWolfVI> *pardon
<RichardWolfVI> Compiz used to work normally.
<MaWaLe> RichardWolfVI: nevermind. the problem occur after upgrading to Jaunty
<RichardWolfVI> !paste
<ubottu> pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<gee9043> <MaWaLe>..en...are u use ubuntu?
<MaWaLe> gee9043: of course :)
<RichardWolfVI> http://paste.ubuntu.com/187187/
<gee9043> <MaWaLe>..waw...can u teach me how to intall Nvidia driver at ubuntu?
<MaWaLe> RichardWolfVI: what version do you use?
<RichardWolfVI> MaWaLe: Of what?
<RichardWolfVI> I'm on Karmic
<MaWaLe> RichardWolfVI: but karmic is still in an alpha stage :(
<gee9043> <MaWaLe>..waw...can u teach me how to intall Nvidia driver at ubuntu?
<MaWaLe> gee9043: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/Nvidia
<gee9043> :):):)
<gee9043> System->Administration->Restricted Drivers Manager cannot found my driver and hardware
<gee9043> System->Administration->Hardware Drivers......cannot found my driver and hardware
<eagles0513875> hey guys :)
<MaWaLe> gee9043: run this command and past us the result : sudo lspci | grep -i nvidia
<RichardWolfVI> MaWaLe: This is #ubuntu+1, isn't it?
<MaWaLe> RichardWolfVI: yup :p
<RichardWolfVI> "Welcome to the Ubuntu Karmic Koala (9.10) discussion channel" it says
<MaWaLe> RichardWolfVI: but this issue isn"t also solved for the current version :)
<RichardWolfVI> so I guess I¿m the right place
<gee9043> <MaWaLe>i run that than need key in my user password?
<MaWaLe> gee9043: of course type your password to execute this command
<RichardWolfVI> Compiz, worked as of the version just before the latest one, 2.7.99
<MaWaLe> brb
<gee9043> <MaWaLe> my account password is 123
<MaWaLe> gee9043: you'd never give your password on a public channel
<gee9043> ?
<gee9043> how now?
<MaWaLe> gee9043: never give your password
<gee9043> y?
<gee9043> <MaWaLe>y?
<MaWaLe> gee9043: and if someone asks you for it, be aware and never give it to him
<gee9043> <MaWaLe> u means my friend or stranger?
<MaWaLe> nor in public or in private chat
<MaWaLe> gee9043: no-one (friend or stranger) : your password is PERSONAL and PRIVATE
<MaWaLe> gee9043: i'll be back in 15 minutes
<gee9043> <MaWaLe>if stranger know my acc password, he can through network hack my pc?
<Tekno_> if ssh is running, yes
<Tekno_> no even need to hack
<Tekno_> just login
<gee9043> - - through network login my account?
<Tekno_> yes
<gee9043> waw
<gee9043> like this ubuntu not too security o...
<gee9043> not too safe for me
<RichardWolfVI> gee9043: You gave away your user password.
<gee9043> lol....i am new user at ubutu
<gee9043> dun know use inside function
<RichardWolfVI> gee9043: Do you happen to give away your credit card number?
<gee9043> $ missing
<scizzo-> gee9043: its kind of a general rule to not give out sensetive information
<scizzo-> gee9043: its got nothing to do with the system in general.....
<gee9043> already
<gee9043> wish i can pro at linux
<gee9043> <MaWaLe>
<MaWaLe> gee9043: yeah
<gee9043> ya... u are back
<MaWaLe> yup
<TheInfinity> gee9043: do you hang your key of your super secure door right left to it? :p
<MaWaLe> gee9043: as a newbie i think that you are in the wrong channel
<gee9043> y cannot install Ubuntu 8.10?  show out could not access the CD
<MaWaLe> this one is for testing the Karmic version which will be released in 10/2009
<gee9043> do you hang your key of your super secure door right left to it?  wat means ?sorry o. i dun know
<MaWaLe> gee9043: you're from where? there isn't a LoCo near you?
<gee9043> Loco? what that?
<TheInfinity> gee9043: it means that also in reallity your door is just secure if you dont offer everybody the key to your door
<gee9043> <TheInfinity>oic
<MaWaLe> gee9043: Local Community
<gee9043> i from Muar
<gee9043> here ppl less touch IT
<gee9043> <MaWaLe>do u know use redhat?
<MaWaLe> gee9043: i think that you'll be better adviced in #ubunt than here
<TheInfinity> *u -> #ubuntu :)
<MaWaLe> gee9043: yes i used RH but here the channel is EXCLUSIVELY for Ubuntu
<gee9043> waw...are u less student
<gee9043> teacher - -
<gee9043> shifu # #
<TheInfinity> gee9043: it will be the absolute chaos if everybody talks about anything he wants - so we have chat rooms here at freenode
<gee9043> o. ..
<gee9043> sorry ya ..
<gee9043> i am 1st time come here
<TheInfinity> why do you come to an alpha testing channel? ;)
<MaWaLe> TheInfinity: he's his first time :p so i advised him to visit #ubuntu channel :)
<TheInfinity> MaWaLe: i just wonder how he gets this channel name ;)
<gee9043> i dun know how to in d
<gee9043> how to change channel?
<TheInfinity> /join #channelname
<MaWaLe> "/join #ubuntu"
<gee9043> 19 ppl
<gee9043> wat channel here?
<TheInfinity> #channelname would be #ubuntu in your case ;)
<gee9043> #ubuntu
<Pici> gee9043: Please follow the instructions in the channel that you are forwarded to.
<Pici> gee9043: You're actually in #ubuntu....
<Pici> And talking...
<gee9043> ?
<gee9043> i am mess le
<Pici> gee9043: you are in #ubuntu and talking to n2diy, you just answered his question. Why are you in here as well?
<gee9043> i got 3 chat now...myclug , ubuntu , ubuntu+1
 * Blues-Man hi
<maxb> Anyone know why the keyboard applet has apparently disappeared from yesterday's gnome-applets?
<bSON> hi
<bSON> with current karmic and radeon drivers, i now have DRI2 enabled, but all gl apps now suddenly have a transparent background! (the glxgears bg, for instance, is fully transparent instead of black.) while kind of trendy, this is not what i want, do you know how to fix that?
<hifi> you have DRI2?
<bSON> hifi: yes. seems working and enabled in karmic now, with the radeon driver and a r300 card
<hifi> just updated everything and it works?
<hifi> or do you need to configure something
<bSON> yeah just updated, 3d apps now seem to play nicely with compiz now, albeit a great bit slower it seems
<bSON> the performance is still worked on i guess
<cdE|Woozy> interesting, X crashes if I play a video in totem in fullscreen with uxa
<cdE|Woozy> alright, even firefox's fullscreen mode causes X to crash *sigh*
<cbr> updating totem made the totem mozilla plugin not work
<mrwes> Is opera browser in the repos for Karmic?
<hggdh> mrwes, no, and it will not be -- it is closed source. You can get Opera from opera.com, though
<mrwes> hggdh, yah I grabbed it from there, I used the deb for Jaunty, as I didn't see one designated for Karmic yet
<mrwes> thanks
<hggdh> yes, it will work (I also have it)
<mrwes> I'm becoming a fan of Opera
<mrwes> fast
<hggdh> heh. It does work...
<mrwes> nod
<mrwes> sigh...still can't mount DVDs
<benten> hi
<nixternal> anyone have an idea of why my desktop logs out on its own after a few minutes of inactivity? I keep losing work
<albert23> nixternal: does that happen when the screensaver should activate?
<albert23> nixternal: that's when I get back in gdm. Seems to be fixed in git already.
<nixternal> i have no idea, i always get up and when I come back the desktop is back at gdm
#ubuntu+1 2009-06-04
<nixternal> setting the screensaver to 1 minute to see if that is it
<nixternal> yup, that is it
<albert23> and you have an intel card?
<nixternal> what kind of screensaver is that? :p
<nixternal> yup
<nixternal> interesting, even when I click "Preview" it does that
<Sarvatt> https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xorg/+bug/383129
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 383129 in xorg "x server dies with a SIGSEGV when gnome screen saver blanks the display" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<Sarvatt> can disable compiz to fix it until the driver is updated, its already fixed upstream just needs packaging
<DanielRM> Anyone find that their Broadcom wireless suddenly doesn't work?
 * MaWaLe is away: brb
 * MaWaLe is back (gone 00:01:34)
<maxb> The double suspend when suspending via keyboard bug is back in Karmic
<maxb> Also g-p-m is now showing a popup saying "your computer failed to suspend", even though it did
<maxb> with *no* additional info whatsoever :-(
<yofel> *sigh* - It would be nice if Karmic finally got a sane default for switching keyboard layouts. The default is still "both alt keys together", which never works...
<hifi> alt-shift is the industry standard ;)
<Hew> Has anyone heard anything about Firefox 3.5 (as default) in Karmic, from the Mozilla team or otherwise?
 * arand : 101 updates all of a sudden, sheesh.
<scizzo-> Hew: isnt that only beta?
<gumpert345> Hi, Id like to play a little with 9.10 how can I update a Jaunty install? from intrepid to jaunty there was a special apt-get command?
<gumpert345> found
<Hew> scizzo-: yes it's beta, but I think it should be released by Karmic release
<Hew> scizzo-: besides, Hardy shipped with 3.0 b5
<c_korn> what setting do I have to enable in PolicyKit to be able to change the fast-user-switch-applet settings?
<arand> Funny stuff, I'm getting crashes for lsb_release, meaning that if I try to report it, apport invokes lsb_release, which will crash and if I try to report it, apport invokes lsb_release, which crashes, and if I try to report it...
<dholbach> Packaging Training with mvo in #ubuntu-classroom now!
<maxb> Anyone else found xchat crashing a log on Karmic in the last day or two?
<miik> what is 'One Hundred Paper Cuts' ?
<arand> 2009-06-04 16:54:25 status unpacked libsane 1.0.20-4ubuntu1
<arand> Um, in dpkg-log if I get ~ 70 lines of the above kind, is that an indication that something is wrong?
<arand> s/dpkg-log/dpkg.log/
<maxb> miik: https://launchpad.net/hundredpapercuts
<oDesk> Hello, i'm on 9.10 karmic, unloaded Alsa driver and i can't get it to reload the taskbar icon and sound output isn't presented!!!
<shaya> do people have problems w/ flash hanging firefox after one closes a tab?
<shaya> firefox is hanging a lot on me, and main thing I see is it in regards to flash
<shaya> flash also loses its ability to play audio
<pace_t_zulu> anyone else having problems with open-vm-toolbox today?
<pace_t_zulu> since i today's package upgrades open-vm-toolbox doesn't enter fullscreen properly
<oDesk> shaya: all applications was hanging until i removed the graphical effects
<shaya> only firefox hangs for me
<shaya> and needs  to be killed and restarted
<shaya> seems to be flash and audio related
<nixternal> back with yet another issue...seems with the kernel...it will not boot, so I go into recovery mode and it doesn't boot either, it gets stuck at the point where it is detecting the USB mouse. is this common? anyone else experiencing it?
<nixternal> booyah...it unfreezes after a certain amount of time and lets me know that /proc/cmdline is missing modules...go figure, /dev/disk/by-uuid/4830840327jlfjdla8=f-d8as0300432 does not exist :)
<nixternal> that was easy
<oDesk> nixternal: i was having kernel booting problem using "quite splash" mode
<oDesk> then i fixed it by changing that mode to
<oDesk> vga=0x318
<nixternal> well, in recovery mode there shouldn't be "quiet", just 'ro single'
<nixternal> this is dying in recovery mode as well
<oDesk> nixternal: i'm not an expert, but just hint
<oDesk> i still have problems with touchpad clicks
 * nixternal is jealous that vga=0x318 works for you though
<nixternal> I can run that on the same machine with debian, and it works like a champ...run it with Ubuntu and it kills my stuff as well
<oDesk> and sound, which disappeared after unloading alsa and never reloaded again
<oDesk> nixternal: so, it should work if you have graphic card issue
<oDesk> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1168470
<oDesk> nixternal: the url above where i got the boot fixed
<nixternal> what is weird is this laptop, which is running Kubuntu Karmic has 0 issues, but Ubuntu desktop dies
<nixternal> and it is related to drive uuid according to the error message once it pops up after the timeout
<nixternal> for some strange reason, the uuid for my sda5_crypt was wrong in /etc/crypttab
<nixternal> though that doesn't seem to fix it either
<oDesk> anyone have suggestion to fix the touchpad clicks ?
<Twigathy> yetanother kernel update :o
<maxb> nixternal: The drive uuid probing code has changed a lot, you'd probably be best specifying a root device using plain old /dev/foo just to get it to boot
<maxb> Then you can play with blkid, to see what uuids are actually being detected from your disks, and compare with what's configured in fstab and stuff
<FFForever> any idea why i have no sound in flash?
<FFForever> nvm no sound @ all
<mrwes> Just ran update manager and I'm getting a request for a partial update, should I run that?
<mrwes> anyone alive today?
<scizzo-> mrwes: you know what that means right?
<scizzo-> mrwes: the partial update
<mrwes> no...thus why I'm asking
<scizzo-> mrwes: it means either that a package is broken or dependency problems
<scizzo-> mrwes: meaning that not everything will be updated
<scizzo-> mrwes: its better to wait until that has been fixed
<scizzo-> mrwes: otherwise other stuff might get broken
<mrwes> scizzo-, yah that's exactly what it said
<mrwes> scizzo-, so sit on it, and it'll fixor itself?
<scizzo-> mrwes: its a alpha system
<scizzo-> mrwes: this will come more often then you think
<mrwes> again...that I am aware
<mrwes> ok
<scizzo-> mrwes: waiting for it to be fixed is best
<mrwes> so DON"T click on partial upgrade?
<scizzo-> wait have you clicked upgrade the packages or something?
<mrwes> I just ran the update manager
<mrwes> .
<scizzo-> and no you do not want to partial upgrade
<mrwes> danke
<scizzo-> clicking no should give you information about packages that is not going to be install etc
<scizzo-> mrwes: dep problem thingy
<mrwes> got it
<mrwes> thanks for the information
<scizzo-> yw
<joshjtl> hi folks I'm trying to have my touchpad disable when i plug in my usb mouse... synclient Touchpad=1 works, but having this file in /etc/udev/rules.d/01-touchpad.rules with: http://fpaste.org/paste/13919 doesnt work to disable touchpad when i plug in usb mouse...
<arand> hmm, I just use the gconf value: gconftool --set --type bool /desktop/gnome/peripherals/mouse/touchpad_enabled true/false , just mapped to a hotkey currently...
 * arand realises that that might have been just an irrelevant comment
<joshjtl> anyone?
<joshjtl> hi folks I'm trying to have my touchpad disable when i plug in my usb mouse... synclient Touchpad=1 works, but having this file in /etc/udev/rules.d/01-touchpad.rules with: http://fpaste.org/paste/13919 doesnt work to disable touchpad when i plug in usb mouse...
<KDesk> hi
<KDesk> Using Jaunty, what options do I need to set (and which not) in the kernel config to have KMS with intel.
<KDesk> Or does anyone know a compiled kernel with that options?
<KDesk> When will that by enabled in karmic?
<Sarvatt> its enabled in karmic now, with the karmic kernel you just edit /etc/modprobe.d/i915.conf and add options i915 modeset=1 to it
<Sarvatt> theres no KMS on 2.6.28 in jaunty if that's what you're asking
<KDesk> Sarvatt: thanks for the info. I am using in jaunty your xserver mesa drm and intel packages from xorg edgers, and the 2.6.30 rc8 kernel.
<KDesk> Does this kernel have kms?
<Sarvatt> depends where you got the kernel
<Sarvatt> are you using karmics?
<Sarvatt> 2.6.30-8.9
<KDesk> ah, the kernel is from the semi official from ubuntu.
<Sarvatt> the mainline ones?
<KDesk> 2.6.30-020630rc8-generic
<KDesk> yes, I think so
<KDesk> from these kernel config file: # CONFIG_DRM_I915_KMS is not set
<KDesk> It is disabled?
<Sarvatt> that config option just turns it on by default
<Sarvatt> on the mainline kernels its a bit harder to enable it, you're going to need to edit your /etc/initramfs-tools/modules
<Sarvatt> and add these 3 (in the same order)
<Gourlis> anyone knows here if I will can use 9.10 with ATI Radeon X1200 which ATI stopped support ? because 9.04 was flickering on my system so I use 8.10
<Sarvatt> intel_agp
<Sarvatt> drm
<Sarvatt> i915 modeset=1intel_agp
<Sarvatt> drm
<Sarvatt> i915 modeset=1
<Sarvatt> ahh sorry
<Sarvatt> intel_agp on one line, drm on the next, then i915 modeset=1 on the third
<Sarvatt> then do a update-initramfs -k `uname -r` -u to rebuild the initrd
<Sarvatt> KDesk: go figure you left, i have part messages off  :)
<KDesk> My system freeze. Thanks Sarvattfor the info!
<maxb> urgh. I really must remember to deactivate apt-listchanges when doing a do-release-upgrade in the future :-/
<Sarvatt> its because you need to do the initrd change to use the mainline kernel KDesk
<Sarvatt> you cant just edit the modprobe.d option because it loads intel_agp too late, I sent ya a message with what to do
<Sarvatt> it's alot easier to use the karmic kernel where you can do that though :D
<KDesk> Ah, thaknks Sarvatt, I will then download the one from Karmic, when It doesn't work then I will try with the mainline.
#ubuntu+1 2009-06-05
<huayra> hello.. I'm running karmic and my gdm login dissapeared after todays update
<huayra> has that happened to others?
<huayra> I mean the X server works as I can type username/password and login and gnome loads... The only problem being that I cannot see ANY of this
<huayra> I was trying to fill a bug but links is giving me a hard time in launchpad
<huayra> that's why I installed irssi
<huayra> hope you guys can help me to either solve this or at least post a bug
<huayra> I tried using different kernel version at boot (It has actually worked under HArdy in another computer)
<huayra> I have a intel card so no big deal regarding that
<huayra> anyway.. There's something broke with the system... LEt's see if tomorrow update fixes it. If you are able to help me report this or have suggestions: huayra _at_ ubuntu _d0t_ com
<huayra> nite
<ArkoldThos> how do I upgrade my kubuntu to Karmic? i mean, alt+f2 + update-manager etc doesn't wrok
<kklimonda> update-manager -d
<kklimonda> hmm.. it doesn't work either..
<arand> Current dist-upgrade wants to remove mktemp, nice...
<DanaG> grr, damn notify-osd... completely IGNORES my notify-send setting for timeout.
<DanaG> oh, and what's with the "omg I'm at max volume and you pressed volume up!" blinking?
<DanaG> https://bugs.launchpad.net/notify-osd/+bug/337861
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 337861 in notify-osd "brightness and volume notifications updating is slow" [Low,Incomplete]
<DanaG> interesting: https://bugs.launchpad.net/notify-osd/+bug/361958
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 361958 in notify-osd "Brightness/volume bubbles don't show old value before new value" [Wishlist,Triaged]
<DanaG> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/notify-osd/+bug/344772
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 344772 in notify-osd "lag between volume_up key and notification" [Low,Incomplete]
<DanaG> er, /me stops pasting now.  =þ
<r00tw4rrior> Daviey
<r00tw4rrior> hello?
<Pici> Hi
<r00tw4rrior> I have a question
<Pici> Ask away
<r00tw4rrior> I am running Ubuntu 9.04 on a Sony Vaio and my mouse is malfunctioning, my left click doesnt work
<r00tw4rrior> nore does the click on the pad work
<Pici> r00tw4rrior: This channel is only for the development version: 9.10 (Karmic Koala) support and discussion, not 9.04.  Try #ubuntu instead.
<r00tw4rrior> oh, thanks
<cwillu> DanaG, I don't want your app deciding how long notifications stay up on my desktop :p
<DanaG> I do.
<DanaG> It sucks having my "ambient light sensor on" notification stay up for a full second.
<cwillu> I know you do, that's why I'm glad notify-osd doesn't let you :p
<DanaG> Or wait, it's more like 2 seconds.
<DanaG> Way too long.
<DanaG> Oh, and try using service-discovery-applet with notifications for all services.
<DanaG> Behavior upon connecting to new network:  old system: spams a bunch of notifications all at once, that then disappear 1 second later.
<DanaG> New system: queues them, and blocks everything else for, oh, probably like half an hour.
<DanaG> Might be a good idea to add this bit of code: respect timeouts IF the client ALSO sends a new notification.
<cwillu> honestly, that sounds like broken behaviour from the applet more than anything
<DanaG> But that hardcoded delay is bad.
<DanaG> Oh, and the "omg i'm at maximum volume! blink!blink!blink!" behavior sucks.
<cwillu> I'll give you that one :p
<DanaG> Try playing music, holding volume up for a bit, and then try to turn it down.  You can't.
<DanaG> Same with the sluggishness -- the "show old value"
<DanaG> It's because the volume change waits for the notification itself.  That strikes me as odd.
<DanaG> Oh yeah, is a bubble staying up for 1.5 seconds, a bug?
<DanaG> Or, a more sane example: try skipping 3 tracks in quodlibet.  Normally you get the three bubbles popping up in rapid succession, and then soon disappearing.  Now, you get the inability to tell which track you're on, because it lags.  =þ
<DanaG> Test case for volume change: hold the key so it repeats when already at the end; it'll sit there devouring the CPU and blocking all other changes.
<DanaG> Oh hey, perhaps you could make just the "already at max" notification be interruptible.
<cwillu> notify-osd was supposed to have some way of amending notifications, wonder why nobody is using it
<cwillu> that would solve all the issues that you've mentioned as far as I can see
<DanaG> The old way of stacking and then disappearing was tolerable enough, I guess.
<cwillu> aside from the blocking (which is an app problem) and the flashy-flashy (which is a developer-iq problem :p)
<DanaG> try this: 	notify-send -t 750 "Ambient Light Sensor" "ON" -i gnome-brightness-applet
<cwillu> problem exists between compiler and chair
<DanaG> The blocking is "synchronous" notifications -- a "feature"
<DanaG> The service-discovery-applet case is more of a torture test, if anything.  =þ
<DanaG> Kind of like when you detonate 1000 explosive barrels at once in HL2, or something.
<DanaG> Oh, and capping notifications would be good: if something starts spamming, don't give it the full 0.5 seconds -- or perhaps forcibly "append" as well.
<DanaG> What's the default timeout supposed to be?  Frankly, the "don't let users customize things" smells too much like Apple, to me.
<cwillu> I'm not talking about the users not customizing, I'm talking about the app writers not having say over these sorts of general services' settings
<cwillu> not saying it's perfect, by any means though
<DanaG> Good point, there.
<mib_nl84j7> Trying to dist-upgrade, apt warns me that it wants to remove mktemp...Is this a known bug ?
<joetheodd> mib_nl84j7, not sure but i think mktemp is no longer necessary with an upgrade to GNU coreutils, which includes the same functionality.
<mib_nl84j7> So is it safe to dist-upgrade  ?
<joetheodd> I believe so, but it might be wise to wait.
<mib_nl84j7> Okay thanks :)
<joetheodd> mib_nl84j7, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/update-manager/+bug/383768
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 383768 in update-manager "[karmic] The essential package 'mktemp' is marked for removal." [Undecided,New]
<Machtin> hm.. why does dist-upgrade want to remove mktemp?
<cdE|Woozy> apparently mktemp is now provided by coreutils
<LordKow> yes, wait for the update (7.4-2)
<LordKow> heh doh
<LordKow> the same bug we're talking about has brought package building to a stand-still
<LordKow> none of the buildds are working until 7.4-2 gets in
<cdE|Woozy> :)
<Machtin> LordKow: i should wait for some update then?
<Machtin> i btw. love To continue, type the phrase "I am aware that this is a very bad idea":"
<Machtin> +"
<mrwes> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/hal/+bug/381106
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 381106 in hal "Fails to mount DVD " [Undecided,New]
<mrwes> when do bugs get triaged?
<mrwes> sigh....
<maxb> when someone triages them
<korn_> karmic cannot be updated because mktemp would be removed. will this problem be fixed later on. or do I have to reinstall? (is only running in a VM)
<aemyr> force it do update..there is no problem
<korn_> update-manager reported an error. I will try apt-get dist-ugrade
<korn_> *upgrade
<korn_> http://pastebin.com/d2f89a37c
<robin0800> Is it safe to remove mktemp?
<c_korn> there is already a bug report about it: https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/383768
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 383768 in coreutils "[karmic] The essential package 'mktemp' is marked for removal." [Critical,In progress]
<robin0800> c_korn from the bug report it appears the answer is yes as core utilities contain a replacement for it
<mib_cix7727t> any one can help //pls
<macvr> hi all, when is the karmic final release date? is it going to collide with win7?
<Jeruvy> !release
<ubottu> Ubuntu releases a new version every 6 months. Each version is supported for 18 months to 5 years. More info at http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/releases & http://wiki.ubuntu.com/TimeBasedReleases
<macvr> ^well that didnt answer my question! but found out its 29th , is it wise to release i week after win7?
<macvr> 1week^
<scizzo-> macvr: why wouldn't it be?
<Jeruvy> macvr: ubuntu releases are very consistant.  The link from ubottu is quite clear for your question.  If you read the link, it tells you the answer.
<macvr> probably it might take the attention off from the release :(
<macvr> Jeruvy: i was looking for https://wiki.ubuntu.com/KarmicReleaseSchedule , but only found this link after i asked here
<scizzo-> ??? still don't get what would be the problem
<gnomefreak> Ubuntu releases dont care much about win releases. we release every 6 months win releases every 3-5 years
<gnomefreak> so to collide would not be important ;)
<Pici> !schedule
<ubottu> A schedule of Karmic Koala (9.10) release milestones can be found here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/KarmicReleaseSchedule
<macvr> scizzo-: was just wondering if it was a good decision? just that it might take the sheen of the release... just my thoughts!
<gnomefreak> vista was released 2-3 years after it was sceduled to we release 6moths regaurdless
<scizzo-> macvr: listen to gnomefreak and Pici they know...
<macvr> scizzo-: i know the fixed release cycles , but was just wondering ... nevermind...
<ikonia> !uptime
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about uptime
<ikonia> !give ikonia a test
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<maxb> Hrm. It seems gnome-power-manager is no longer aware that I have a battery, and thinks I'm always on AC power
<alteroo> Hello having some issues with Akregator installing
<alteroo>  It's conflicting with kde-icons-oxygen
<alteroo> /var/cache/apt/archives/libkdepim4_4%3a4.2.85-0ubuntu1~jaunty1~ppa5_i386.deb
<alteroo> E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)
<alteroo> trying to overwrite `/usr/share/icons/oxygen/16x16/status/meeting-organizer.png', which is also in package kde-icons-oxygen
<alteroo> Anyone can assist with a conflict?
<alteroo> Anyone can assist with a conflict?
<jussi01> alteroo: Im not sure of the recommended way, but if you read man apt-get itll tell you ;)
<alteroo> :-) I did that ran through the gamut of apt-get -f install, apt-get -f dist-upgrade, dpkg -i --force-overwrite
<alteroo> None of them seem particualrly capable of solving this
<jussi01> usually Ive sorted it with --force-all then apt-get install -f
<jussi01> but that is only me.
<alteroo> Ah let me try that
<alteroo> jussi01: I'm not finding a --force-all option
<jussi01> in dpkg ?
<alteroo> Yah
<alteroo> Unless I'm reading the man wrong
<jussi01> dpkg -i --force-all iirc
<alteroo> \o/
<alteroo> it was saying something about an option conflict before
<alteroo> not sure
<alteroo> jussi01: you deserve muffins
<jussi01> yw
<alteroo> :-D thanks a lot
<alteroo> Hooray Akregator goodness
<maxb> Using --force-all is usually a mistake
<alteroo> maxb: What is the non mistaken way?
<maxb> At a very minimum, figure out exactly what you're forcing and use the more specific option, but better still, fix the underlying problem instead
<alteroo> underlying problem is they both install the same PNG file it looks like
<alteroo> maxb: It's a single file a shared Meeting-online.png
<dtchen> missing conflicts / replaces combination
<dtchen> haven't read scrollback, however
<alteroo> dtchen: Hmm?
<dtchen> alteroo: when multiple packages own the same file, at least one needs some combination of Conflicts/Replaces (though each individually is valid - really depends on the specific instance)
<c_korn> is XServer 1.7 going to be in karmic?
<alteroo> dtchen: Right so just a packaging sanfu
<c_korn> is XServer 1.7 going to be in karmic?
<hggdh> well, xserver.xorg is at 1:7.4~5ubuntu1 right now
<c_korn> the xserver is only on version 1.6: http://packages.ubuntu.com/karmic/xserver-xorg-core
<c_korn> 1.7 is not released, yet
<c_korn> is it going to be in karmic?
#ubuntu+1 2009-06-06
<Sarvatt> thats the plan c_korn, its got awhile before its anywhere close to hitting karmic though :D
<c_korn> Sarvatt: ok
<xnox`> Hello, I'm not running full karmic. I'm running rc8 kernel and xorg-edgers
<xnox`> the todays intel xorg-edgers push was AMAZING everything is extra fast ;-(
<xnox`> ;-)
<xnox`> but my wifi is not working
<xnox`> any idea on how shall I trouble shoot this?
<Sarvatt> :)
<Sarvatt> was a pain in the butt updating it today too
<xnox`> yeah sorry was reading ubuntu planet ;-)
<xnox`> it's like there is no wifi0 device anywhere =)
<DanaG> cd //
<DanaG> reset
<DanaG> reset
<DanaG> argh, sporry, focus was on wrong tab
<DanaG> or rather, on wrong app entirely.
<avgbvge> hi. has anyone else had "mouse clicks with touchpad" stop working after upgrading to karmic? (other touchpad settings, including scroll, continue to work fine)
<Sarvatt> yep its disabled by default
<Sarvatt> install gpointing-device-settings :)
<Machtin> where the heck has ctrl+alt+backspace gone? :/ i miss that since quite some time.
<RAOF> Disabled by default upstream.
<Machtin> :o why?
<RAOF> Because it tended to make people accidentally lose work :)
<RAOF> You can re-enable it by adding a keybinding for Terminate_Server, or somesuch.
<Machtin> oh, okay.. thanks :)
<ghindo> It's been gone since 9.04
<Machtin> yup..
 * Machtin imagines someone accidentally hitting ctrl+alt+backspace.
<RAOF> Moderately easily.  Ctrl-Backspace is used quite a lot :)
<Machtin> uhm.. okay, that's true.
<RAOF> I have, on more than one occasion, accidentally hit ctrl-alt-backspace.  Given that doing so causes dataloss, it's quite annoying!
<Machtin> humm.. can't imagine how, tbh.. but i guess everyone got their way of typing.
<bazhang> !dontzap
<ubottu> To re-enable the Ctrl+Alt+Backspace combination that restarts your X server, you can install the "dontzap" package and use the command « sudo dontzap --disable ». The combination Alt+SysRq+K can also be used to obtain a similar effect.
<RAOF> I think that factoid may be out of date.
<Machtin> sysrq is what?
<RAOF> The sysrq key.  Often on printsrc.
<Machtin> yay :D
<Machtin> that worked :) wonderful.
<kulab> how to blacklist ehci_hcd module ? (to fix high speed usb issue) ehci_hcd now not listed in lsmod command and rmmod dosnt work too
<aboSamoor> what is the IRC client for karmic ? empathy does not have IRC support :(
<hifi> xchat?
<aboSamoor> hifi:  karmic does not have xchat by default
<hifi> does it need to have a IRC client by default?
<hifi> and I suppose pidgin can do IRC
<aboSamoor> hifi: pidgin is not anymore in ubuntu+1 it will be replaced by empathy
<hifi> oh
<alphaaquilae> i have a problem with ubuntu junty, when i minimize a window and maximize it, it takes about 1 secondes before it shows up, what does it due to?
<Twigathy> ooo, DeviceKit... :>
<hexa--> alphaaquilae: compiz?
<alphaaquilae> yes i have compiz, what should i do? remove it?
<hexa--> no, deactivate it for a moment
<hexa--> test if that has to do with it
<hexa--> and if so, maybe your graphics adapter is (too) slow or the drivers suck
<maxb> Anyone else here with ATI graphics hardware? Does the latest xserver-xorg-video-radeon break for you too?
<geser> I've xserver-xorg-video-radeon 1:6.12.2-2ubuntu1 installed and it works (so far)
<geser> what did break for you?
<maxb> It booted up in low graphics mode
<geser> normal resolution here
<maxb> I guess if it's not broken for eveyone I should reinstall it and try to capture some useful debug
<maxb> Rather annoyingly, the X vesa driver seems to partially break my text VTs
<geser> does sound work for somebody? I've to figure out why my sound is gone
<maxb> My sound works fine
<maxb> Thinkpad Z61p, Inten HDA
<maxb> *Intel
<geser> I get "ALSA lib confmisc.c:768:(parse_card) cannot find card '0'" when I try to play a wav file with aplay
<hexa--> geser: so probably your card wasnt detected and therefore no kernel module was loaded
<geser> " 0 [NVidia         ]: HDA-Intel - HDA NVidia" from /proc/asound/cards and snd_hda_intel is also loaded
<hexa--> funny
<geser> are you in the group "audio"?
<geser> looks like my permission to access the audio devices are gone
<V1c> Howdy
<V1c> Someone alive?
<pickpocket> Hi, i develop new image format that have better compression and feature than png
<bazhang> !brainstorm | pickpocket
<ubottu> pickpocket: Post your ideas for ubuntu at http://brainstorm.ubuntu.com and vote for the ones you like!
<pickpocket> Often better than 7zip
<pickpocket> Bazhang: i'll remember that
<hifi> regenerating menu.lst, how?
<hifi> ah, update-grub
#ubuntu+1 2009-06-07
<yoasif> heya guys
<ace> hello peeps, anyone here with Intel Atom N280?
<ikus060> Hi all, How the new version of Ubuntu work out with the radeon card ?
<bullgard4> ikonia: Ubuntu 9.04 works very well with my Radeon graphics chip.
<crdlb> ikus060 is no longer with us :)
<bullgard4> crdlb: imatience is a bad habit.
<bullgard4> s/imatience/impatience/
<crdlb> especially without saying goodbye :(
<tgpraveen2> will we have all the devicekit goodies by alpha 2
<RAOF> For what values of 'goodies'?
<RAOF> We've had various devicekit pieces for ages; devicekit & devicekit power for the gnome-power-manager, and some part of gnome recently grew a dependency on devicekit-disks.
<RAOF> I think the rest of that sort of processing is heading into udev.
<tgpraveen2> RAOF: yeah its that udev part that I was asking abt
<tgpraveen2> I think I read a blog post stating that it was in the process of getting merged
<tgpraveen2> don't know how far it has progressed
<Guest83126> hi
<TheInfinity> hiho
<Guest83126> what is this room ?
<Guest83126> for the next release only ?
<rww> Guest83126: correct. See the channel topic.
<schmidtm> hey guys i have a problem with the latest updates for mercurial. it cannot be installed as it depends on python <2.6.
<kklimonda> report a bug
<kklimonda> already reported bug 383109
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 383109 in mercurial "Mercurial needs to be rebuilt for Python 2.6" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/383109
<geser> and also already a fix uploaded
<BluesKaj> Howdy all
<BluesKaj>  are you guys having any luck with K3B and the K3b MAD Mp3 decoder plugin ? I've installed what seems to be the necessary libs, but I still get the error message "no mp3 decoder plugin" . Is this just a path problem or ?
<wd4lko> anybody have floppy drive light on after upgrade ?
<BluesKaj> wd4lko, insert a floppy then remove it , see what happens
<wd4lko> i tried that before and once it shut it off but now it just stays on
<wd4lko> when booting it checks the floppy about 3 times, then stays on !
<wd4lko> i guess i'm the only one, i don't see anything on the forums
<chrissturm> what indexing will karmic use by default? tracker or beagle?
<BluesKaj> looks optional , chrissturm
<chrissturm> can the karmic installer resize ext4 partitions?
<ikonia> yes
<ikonia> the 9.04 should be able to also
<cemunal> is ext4 default?
<ikonia> no
<ikonia> as you where told
<ikonia> cemunal: if yoiu check the notes in the topic you'll get a link to more information
<cemunal> ikonia: thanks
<Twigathy> weirdness - I'm getting errors to do with fd0, complaints that it can't read sector 0...
<Twigathy> I don't even have a floopy disk drive
<Twigathy> Do I need to disable it in BIOS to stop the kernel going "ARGH! NO FLOPPIES!" or is there a proper fix?
<ikonia> Twigathy: should only do that on boot - sometimes get it with flash card readers
<Twigathy> hm, I do have a flash card reader...
<Twigathy> I'll try booting with it unplugged when I get back home :)
<cemunal> if i install a command line system; does karmic ask me for ext4?
<ikonia> cemunal: a gui does not dictate the file system
<BluesKaj> !MAD Mp3
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about MAD Mp3
<cemunal> how can i install karmic on an ext4 with http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/daily/current/karmic-alternate-i386.iso
<ikonia> cemunal: same way as 9,04
<BluesKaj> cemunal, i tried Karmic on ext4 with little success , lotsa breakage ... missing dependencies ...don't ask me why > Just thought I'd warn you about my experience
<ikonia> it's early development
<cemunal> but it is default on F11; if it is unstable...
<ikonia> 1.) fedora has nothing to do with ubuntu 2.) I didn't say ext4 was unstable - I meant 9.10 is early development 3.) ext4 is in 9.04
<cemunal> :)
<cemunal> ok
<cemunal> 4?
<ikonia> 4 what ?
<cemunal> 1.) ... 2.)... 3.)...
<ikonia> ?
<ikonia> ooh
<ikonia> I see, there is no 4
<cemunal> ikonia: thanks for ur answers
<ikonia> no problme
<CPrgmSwR2> Hi, is the alpha version still pretty unstable?
<BUGabundo> ikonia: ping
<BUGabundo> ikonia: is it fine now ?
<CPrgmSwR2> BUGabundo: Out of couriousity, is what fine?
<BUGabundo> hi everyone
<yoasif> hi
<BUGabundo> hey yoasif
<yoasif> hows it going BUGabundo
<BUGabundo> nice
<BUGabundo> you ?
<BUGabundo> what did I miss this past week?
<yoasif> i havent really been here either heh
<yoasif> i think karmic is showing bugs in the nvidia driver, but i didnt see em in jaunty, so it's lame :(
<BUGabundo> what bugs?
<BUGabundo> wffm
<yoasif> eh visual corruption in eog, xchat-gnome, etc
<BUGabundo> not here
<BUGabundo> have you enabled the workarounds on CSSM ?
<BUGabundo> yoasif: Open ccsm -> Choose category Utility -> Workarounds -> [x] Force synchronisation between X and GLX
<yoasif> BUGabundo: cool, giving it a shot
<yoasif> BUGabundo: if that fixes is, is it a bug in compiz?
<BUGabundo> its a know bug
<BUGabundo> https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/269904
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 269904 in nvidia-graphics-drivers-180 "Screen refresh problems with nvidia on intrepid" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<yoasif> ahh wow... more known bugs
<yoasif> should i report that it is affecting me in karmic?
<kklimonda> BUGabundo: welcome back ;)
<BUGabundo> thanks kklimonda. missed you all
<BUGabundo> https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/359392
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 359392 in compiz "[i965] X freezes starting on April 3rd" [Undecided,In progress]
<BUGabundo> one of the last comments just fixed my flashing prob in fullscreen
<BUGabundo> WOOT
<yoasif> BUGabundo: Force synchronisation between X and GLX.... it takes effect immediately right?
<BUGabundo> think so
<kklimonda> BUGabundo: hmm.. this fix for flashing screen sounds nice
<BUGabundo> yep
<BUGabundo> I use a lot of apps in fullscreen
<BUGabundo> to make me not losse attention
<BUGabundo> and have extra screen
<BUGabundo> since this is a 13" screen
<BUGabundo> brb grabbing something to eat
<yoasif_> yay just disabled compiz, let's see if my laptop stops overheating now!
<BUGabundo> yoasif: humm seems not?
<BUGabundo> you are better of, by cleaning the dust and chaning CPU thermal mass
<yoasif> BUGabundo: pretty new laptop... cleaned dust off... havent changed the thermal paste
<yoasif> but compiz was causing those annoying visual bugs
<yoasif> soo... i'm better off with it off i think
<BUGabundo> I luv compiz
<BUGabundo> don't care what ppl say
<BUGabundo> for me it works
<BUGabundo> its not just eye candy
<yoasif> i could try metacity compositing again
<yoasif> what does it do that's not just eye candy?
 * Twigathy uses XFCE with no compiz stuff, no desktop icons, no task switcher bar and a very small system tray ... >_<
<Twigathy> lightweight, quick and quite pretty
<BUGabundo> Twigathy: ever hear of CLI? its nice too
<Twigathy> x_x
<Twigathy> I do use screen quite a lot
<SwedeMike> mmm, screen.
<BUGabundo> yoasif: humm Cube, fullscreen, zoom, wind thumbnails, fire, rain, etc
<Twigathy> This session is screen with 11 windows in, one of which has another screen inside c_c
 * BUGabundo is ashamed of admitting he never used screen :(
<Twigathy> handy really, email, torrents, irc, shells to $PLACES all in one place :)
<Twigathy> aww
<SwedeMike> I started using screen in 1994, and the amount of seconds since then I have not had a screen running is a very very tiny fraction of that time
<Twigathy> *grin*
<Twigathy> It's *so* useful :O
<SwedeMike> and it has changed very little since then, perfection already back then
<SwedeMike> typical util that did what it needed and hasn't bloated over time
<popey> !logs
<ubottu> Official channel logs can be found at http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ - For LoCo channels, http://logs.ubuntu-eu.org/freenode/
<Eaglesn> is karmic still using usplash?
<poseidon> Is the sun-java6-doc package broken in JJ as well?
<BUGabundo> hi poseidon
<poseidon> hi
<BUGabundo> you are better asking that on #ubuntu
<BUGabundo>  #ubuntu+1 is for Karmic
<poseidon> I'm using karmic
<poseidon> I think the package fails to install correctly on both versions.  I was using JJ not long ago
<BUGabundo> ah ok
<BUGabundo> let me check
<BUGabundo> seems to install fine
<Twigathy> It's installed [and working] here too (
<poseidon> http://pastebin.com/d137c69c4
<poseidon> Do you have to download it before you install it.  This seems a bit redundant
<kklimonda> welcome to the awesome world of paranoid licenses..
<poseidon> Is java-doc licensed so that it can't be in the master repos?
<rww> poseidon: yes, it is
<kklimonda> that's the most likely cause
<hggdh> as far as I can remember, this is the case. We cannot provide the -doc ourselves, the user must get it
<rww> The license itself is at http://java.sun.com/javase/6/docs/legal/license.html, I think. Plenty of non-free there.
#ubuntu+1 2010-06-07
<Philip_> can I install the AMD64 iso to an intel core i3 machine?
<Philip_> my guess is it's fine, but the cdimage page doesn't make it very clear
<duffydack> Philip_, yes
<duffydack> amd64 is just the fact amd was the first to make 64bit...
<ActionParsnip> yo yo yo
<Fudge> hi will there be daily vm snapshots people can grab and test?
<maco2> there havent been in the past, so i doubt it. but there are daily ISOs which you can simply mount in a VM without going through the install process
<Fudge> that sounds great
<Fudge> im downloading alpha1 would i be able to mount tha tin a vm bypassing install or should i get a daily snapshot
<Joshua__> so... what makes 10.10 so great?
<Ian_corne> well, 35 is already there but virtual atm :)
<BUGabundo_remote> Have u seen the Sun?I need my photosynthesis!
<LSD|Ninja> Sun is gone, only Oracle remains
<BUGabundo_remote> :(
<Ian_corne> :p
<aluex> hi , i met a problem upgrading my ubuntu to 10.10
<rsk> specify
<aluex> Could not calculate the upgrade
<gnomefreak> aluex: try using update-manager -d
<aluex> ok
<yofel> hm, at least the kernel meta packages are held back right now
<aluex> it makes no difference
<aluex> here is output: http://pastebin.com/UXgNhrqF
<arand> aluex: Do you have several metapackages installed? (ubuntu-desktop, xubuntu-desktop?)
<arand> aluex: try using "sudo do-release-upgrade" and see if that gives a more verbose explanation?
<aluex> oh
<arand> with -d ..
<aluex> oh
<aluex> almost the same :(
<aluex> http://pastebin.com/bvJymmum
 * gnomefreak needs to find a work around 
<arand> Broken packages? What happens if you run "sudo aptitude -f install" ?
 * gnomefreak gets the feeling it is caused by packages in non-officila repos and not using update-manager
<gnomefreak> but what do i know i cant even get mine to get past grub
<aluex> arand, it asks me whether i want to accept a solution
<gnomefreak> since he is already into upgrade it is going to be hard to fix
<gnomefreak> aluex: yes normally a good idea
<gnomefreak> but would need to see choices
<aluex> .oO( <-what does this sign mean?
<aluex> a thinking buble?
<gnomefreak> i would need to see in what context but im not here arand hes all your ;)
<arand> gnomefreak: No kernel version boots at all for ye?
<Ian_corne> yes aluez
<Ian_corne> aluex
<arand> aluex: What does it suggest?
<arand> (pastebin)
<aluex> ??
<aluex> "aptitude -f install" done
<aluex> Now i have another try
<arand> ok, yea, I was wondering what solution it suggested, it is not always that the first suggestion is the best one, but anyways, If you think it did the right thing, I guess you could try upgrading again...
<arand> You do have everything backed up I hope?
<aluex> No...not
<aluex> But i always keep my file in a pendrive
<arand> Hmm, then I would recommend doing that first ;)
<aluex> :)
<aluex> how to make that ? i mean ,such as "gnomefreak gets the feeling ..."
<arand> Unless you want to risk it... Oh and by the way, you may get some breakage of X coming up: https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-devel-discuss/2010-June/011587.html Just so you are aware...
<gnomefreak> arand: i have only tried fridays ISO and the monitor turns off right after grub
<aluex> still the same error
<arand> gnomefreak: and acpi=off, nomodeset, rdblacklist=nouveau, et. al. doesn't help?
<gnomefreak> after a weekend of work i think i will try to fix it later in the week
<aluex> actually i have kubuntu,ubuntu,ubuntu-remix in my computer
<gnomefreak> arand: not sure i never had to do that before. i dont recall if i got past that point from upgrade or not
<gnomefreak> arand: bug 590571 might give you an idea
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 590571 in xserver-xorg-video-nouveau (Ubuntu) "The monitor turns off after kernel selection in Maverick" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/590571
<gnomefreak> maybe i can spend one more day working on it
<aluex> (>_<)
<arand> aluex: gnomefreak Well, if it is X, then that might just be due to the things detailed in the mailing list post I gave above..
<gnomefreak> thats what i get for trying to break it
<yofel> nouveau worked fine for me a few days ago though... NVS 3100M
<gnomefreak> arand: its not likely at least my issue
<gnomefreak> 6200 and 5200 both fail here
<yofel> well, xserver 1.8 is coming so try it again in a few days
<arand> aluex: Well, it's a known issue, I think, but I'm not sure if there is a good solution though...
<gnomefreak> yofel: yep i thought i would try that.
<aluex> That means i can wait for the offical release on 10.10?
<aluex> i mean oct ,2010
<aluex> how to re-instate ?
<yofel> aluex: just try again in a day or two
<yofel> as I said, the kernel meta packages are held back which probably causes the upgrade to fail
<aluex> http://pastebin.com/AJiTXGkr
<Ian_corne> $ uname -a
<Ian_corne> Linux unicorne 2.6.35-1-generic #1-Ubuntu SMP Sat Jun 5 06:18:25 UTC 2010 i686 GNU/Linux
<aluex> here is the last part of apt.log
<Ian_corne> :)
<yofel> oh?
<yofel> Then my mirror is out of sync :/
<aluex> ?
 * yofel checks main
<yofel> aluex: it fails since linux-image-generic depends on linux-image-2.6.35-1-generic which isn't available yet
<aluex> ?
<yofel> erm... you should at least know that much about the package management if you plan to use maverick...
<yofel> aluex: why not just try it out in a VM with testdrive?
<yofel> yep, german mirror out of sync
<aluex> ...I only have this netbook . :-(
<yofel> aluex: or just try it again in an hour or so, or switch to the main server, it should work then
<aluex> oh,i see
<Ian_corne> yofel: do you know the launchpad url by heart with the status of all mirrors?
<Ian_corne> I always forget to bookmark it :p
<aluex> i do want to learn linux well. :(
<Ian_corne> You never used linux before?
<yofel> nope, and it's not like I checked it, it's just that I was using de.archive... which doesn't have 35, then switched to main which has 35 :P
<aluex> just for normal use.
<gnomefreak> and you are using 10.10? not the besst of ideas
<Ian_corne> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+archivemirrors
<aluex> oh.
<aluex> But i love experience new things
<gnomefreak> aluex: you should have at least waited for a beta
<aluex> gnomefreak, maybe you are right
 * gnomefreak has not doubt in my mind that i am right. been doing this since 2nd release
<yofel> Ian_corne: thx
<aluex> gnomefreak, how do you make that?
<aluex> just as above
<gnomefreak> mhold that thought please im working on a USB stick but yofel arand can confirm what i am saying
<aluex> mhold?
<gnomefreak> s/mhold/hold
<aluex> hold ?
<yofel> acutally...
<aluex> oh, i mean how do you make " * gnomefreak has not doubt in my mind that i am right."
<aluex> your nickname didn't appear on the left side
<aluex> but a '*'
<yofel> aluex: type '/me ...'
<Pici> /me does stuff
 * aluex thinks this is a good idea
<aluex> thanks!
<aluex> byebye then,thank you all for your support. I plan to wait for more time
 * gnomefreak accepting ideas for a few more hours
<zetheroo> is there a channel for Unity?
<BUGabundo_remote> zetheroo: afaik, no
<zetheroo> I see
<BUGabundo_remote> Ian_corne: how do you guys have .35?
<BUGabundo_remote> mine won't even isntall
<BUGabundo_remote> says its missing image
<Ian_corne> Pick an up-to-date mirror
<gnomefreak> BUGabundo_remote: it is held back on purpose
<gnomefreak> AFAIK
<BUGabundo_remote> Ian_corne: erk like MAIN?
<Ian_corne> I posted a link
<Ian_corne> it has all really up-to-date mirrors listed
<jpds> There should be a .36
<Ian_corne> huh?
<IdleOne> BUGabundo_remote: I saw you mention something about no sound at all in maverick a day or two ago
<IdleOne> any idea when sound will be fixed?
<BUGabundo_remote> not me
<BUGabundo_remote> I have been here for the last 2 days
<BUGabundo_remote> sound works for me, just startes mutted
<IdleOne> BUGabundo_remote: I am running an upgrade now and getting Unpacking linux-image-2.6.35-1-generic
<IdleOne> BUGabundo_remote: must of been someone else in that case :)
<BUGabundo_remote> The following NEW packages will be installed:
<BUGabundo_remote>   linux-headers-2.6.35-1{a} linux-headers-2.6.35-1-generic{a} linux-image-2.6.35-1-generic{a}
<BUGabundo_remote> yay
<IdleOne> \o/
<BUGabundo_remote> \w/
<BUGabundo_remote> \o\\o\\o//o//o/
<Ian_corne> \m/
<jpds> ~o~
<rsk> (_)_)============================================================D~~
<BUGabundo_remote>  /0\
<Pici> The following packages failed to install: ... :P
<BUGabundo_remote> ahah Pici
<BUGabundo_remote> Current status: 0 updates [-10].
<BUGabundo_remote> humm does .35 have the less titen security, so I can run desktop couch?
 * BUGabundo_remote should look at the emails
<vish> !schedule
<ubottu> A schedule of Maverick Meerkat (10.10) release milestones can be found here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MaverickReleaseSchedule
<BluesKaj> howdy
<hggdh> anyone experiencing kernel oops on 2.6.35.1?
<hggdh> ?
<BUGabundo_remote> no
<BUGabundo_remote> I couldn't even isntall it, till an hour agor
<BUGabundo_remote> http://pplware.sapo.pt/passatempos/passatempo-%e2%80%93-ubuntu-nas-tentacoes-de-baco/comment-page-1/#comment-313543  LOOLOL
<arand> dartt: ...But do keep in mind that you should expect the worst when running alpha software...
<dartt> ok...actually i hv stopped getting updates from lucid aftr a gpg error....
<dartt> i cant reinstall
<gnomefreak> dartt: see #ubuntu for Lucid support
<dartt> i hv alrdy asked there...but in vain
<gnomefreak> dartt: this channel is not for Lucid support
<dartt> ok...can u tell me how to upgrade to mm alpha 1
<gnomefreak> dartt: join #ubuntu and try to ask again someone will answer when they know
<gnomefreak> dartt: that is not something you want to do
<dartt> its ok...i wil do it
<gnomefreak> upgrading to a pre beta is not going to fix anything
<Pici> It will make things worse.
<Ian_corne> dartt: System->Admin->Software Sources
<gnomefreak> seeing as you had to ask how that makes me wonder if you can handle everything breaking
<gnomefreak> Ian_corne: its update-manager
<Ian_corne> go to the Authentication tab
<Ian_corne> and then click Restore defaults
<dartt> hmm...seems i am stuck....i hv to reinstall
<Ian_corne> dartt: did you do what I said?
<dartt> i alrdy clicked on it...but i m not getting two kernel update which everyone else got
<Ian_corne> do you still get gpg errors?
<dartt> no
<Ian_corne> maybe try to select another mirror
<Pici> !support
<ubottu> #ubuntu+1 handles support for the development version of Ubuntu.  Please join #ubuntu for all other Ubuntu support.  Chat in #ubuntu-offtopic.
<dartt> i tries 3 mirrors...nothing
<dartt> ok
<jpds> dartt: Which ones?
<dartt> i selected choose best server...it gave me 3 diff servers
<dartt> nyway ubottu is telling me this is not the right place to discuss
<BUGabundo_remote> ahahaha
<dartt> xD
<BUGabundo_remote> jpds: maybe you can take it to private?
<BUGabundo_remote> 1'etupgkcn
<Ian_corne> It's finaly come, people listen to bots but not to humans :(
<Ian_corne> BUGabundo_remote: what was that 1'etupkgcn :p
<BUGabundo_remote> I've been hit by ORACLE/SUN change in GPG key
<dartt> bots can ban
<BUGabundo_remote> I had the old one, and adding the new one, would not allow me to install upgrades
<BUGabundo_remote> Ian_corne: garbage, from NX buffer
<Ian_corne> aha :)
<BUGabundo_remote> dartt: no. human OPs can
<gnomefreak> dartt: ubottu: cant ban you but people can
<dartt> hmm...but they are half bots
<BUGabundo_remote> hihihhihihi
<gnomefreak> however please bring non 10.10 support to another channel either #ubuntu or #ubuntu-offtopic please
<BUGabundo_remote> dartt: you just met two of them: Pici and gnomefreak :D
<dartt> oops
 * Pici adds that #ubuntu-offtopic isn't for support
<gnomefreak> Pici: oops i forgot that part
<dartt> ok i gotta go...i m off to #ubuntu
<BUGabundo_remote> wow half bots teaching each other... you were correct Ian_corne! that day did come
<BUGabundo_remote> erk humans :p
 * BUGabundo_remote ducks and goes back to work
<dartt> lol
<patdk-wk> I was pretty sure this channel was the 10.10 support channel
<Ian_corne> it is!
 * patdk-wk spanks gnomefreak
<BUGabundo_remote> o.O
<patdk-wk> oh, non
<dartt> guys tell me how to upgrade to alpha 1 i ma try on vmwARE
<BUGabundo_remote> ahah
<BUGabundo_remote> how to work around it :)
<BUGabundo_remote> ok $ update-manager -d
<BUGabundo_remote> I do see the efford you are appying here
<BUGabundo_remote> lets see how long it lasts you, my young child
<BUGabundo_remote> may the force be with you
<jpds> BUGabundo_remote: No.
<BUGabundo_remote> jpds: no to what?
<coz_> hey guys... who would be responsible for the package secure-delete
<h00k> bah, i can't wait for the next kernel to fix my rt2860 wireless problem
<hifi> coz_: someone from debian
<hifi> it's direcly imported from it
<Ian_corne> h00k: you got .35 yet?
<hifi> you can see the original author here: http://changelogs.ubuntu.com/changelogs/pool/universe/s/secure-delete/secure-delete_3.1-5/changelog
<h00k> Ian_corne: is it in the repos?
<hifi> yes
<h00k> :o since when? I missed that.
<d1b> hi is brtfs available in the 10.10 alpha installer?
<h00k> Also, did it fix the rt problems?
<Ian_corne> today
<Ian_corne> I don't know
<Ian_corne> do'nt have the bandwith to spare to upgrade at home
<h00k> hrm.
<h00k> Ian_corne: if you ask nicely, I can upgrade and check
<Ian_corne> well h00k it's not very useful for me, since it won't help me until I can upgrade and check :p
<h00k> Ian_corne: well, I have a rt here that I can upgrade on
<h00k> Ian_corne: you had the bug reported, right?
<h00k> and if it works here, I bet it'll work there!
<Ian_corne> Uhu
<coz_> hifi,  thanks... need to speak to him :)
<d1b> so no one knows?
<Ian_corne> no1 currently looking at the channel apperntly
<Ian_corne> there's also only an alternative installer
<jpds> d1b: I think it will be available in a later alpha.
<Ian_corne> Probably around the time the installer gets an update
<arand> d1b: There's still fiddling about with grub2 to do in order to make it work.
<arand> I think.
<d1b> :/
<Ian_corne> well arand only for root partition then?
<arand> Yea, but plan was to enable btrfs for root for 1010, I guess btrfs-tools will work, but yea, I don't think the installer supports it yet.. There's nothing in the installer changelogs...
<h00k> which way is generally less hassle, just sed lucid for maverick in my sources?
<h00k> to upgrade?
<arand> h00k: Well do-release-upgrade is the proper way.
<arand> h00k: Which will basically do just that, disable PPAs, and go
<arand> *"sudo do-release-upgrade -d"
<Ian_corne> well you can keep your ppa's at lucid
<h00k> do-release-upgrade -d tells me notta is available
<h00k> so.
<arand> Hmm, maybe you need to set upgrades to non-LTS ?
<h00k> I don't have any ppa's, I just reinstalled yesterday
<h00k> oh, that's righ, I haven't changed that yet
<h00k> Ian_corne: Yes, wireless works here.
<Ian_corne> nice :)
<h00k> Ian_corne: rt2860sta
<yofel> here too
<h00k> excellent.
<h00k> and is Unity only available from the PPA?
<h00k> yep.
<Ian_corne> Well
<Ian_corne> It doesn't seem to do much for me atm
<Ian_corne> If i log into a unity session
<Ian_corne> the left side bar doesn't pop up
<h00k> Yeah, you get that sidebar on the right
<h00k> oh, I did when I tried it before
<Ian_corne> Yeah it did for me too
<Ian_corne> but then i clean installed
<h00k> ah
<Ian_corne> and doesn't do it for me anymore :p
<ActionParsnip> Yo yo yo +1
<h00k> oy oy oy.
<ActionParsnip> Anyone use an intel i3865 wifi chip with the 2.6.35 kernel? It never connects here. Logging a bug later
<ActionParsnip> Also if I restart x using CAB I cannot login as the system cannot connect to some security subsystem or somesuch (again, bug will be logged later). Just curious if anyone had these experiencees?
<om26er> ActionParsnip, not exactly the same but my wifi kept disconnecting with 2.6.35 again and again but worked fine with 34 but then I played with xorg egers stuff and now the system dont start :(
<ActionParsnip> Xorg edgers is sweet :). I've not applied it here though. I'm gonna hang til another kernel arrives :)
<ActionParsnip> Om26er: the edgers ppa also shows how to revert to the old afair
<h00k> is RGBA enabled right now in +1?
<om26er> yes
<om26er> if you use a murrine themes you see transparent windows
<h00k> which doesn't include any of the ones in installed by default
<om26er> indead
<o_portista17> i have a problem, i don't have sound and already tried OSS, Alsa with and without pulseaudio, and it's not working at all...and even with alsa installed i can't run alsamixer, can't open Mixer: file or folder not found. and aplay -l , says that there was no sound-card detected
<sebsebseb> Hi
<Pici> o_portista17: This is on Maverick?
<o_portista17> yes
<o_portista17> but i've lost sound on 10.04, that's the reason for my update to the maverick
<Pici> Okay just checking ;)
<sebsebseb> o_portista17: I just joined, losing sound in the stable, and then upgrading to the first proper development version of the next version,  doesn't sound that good, since it will have bugs here and there, and probably more than the stable.
<o_portista17> i know...but i like the risk of it :p
<o_portista17> i had sound on the maverick with alsa, but now, i don't...
<sebsebseb> o_portista17: try alsamixer in the terminal or something I guess
<Jibadeeha> o_portista17, have you used alsamixer to unmute one of the channels
<sebsebseb> o_portista17: you sure its using alsa though?
<sebsebseb> since Ubuntu does pulseaudio as of 8.04
<o_portista17> alsamixer is not working..is says that the "mixer" can't be found...
<o_portista17> and i have no pulseaudio...and uninstalled oss thru synaptic
<Jibadeeha> install pulseaudio
<Jibadeeha> then use alsamixer
<o_portista17> installing..
<Jibadeeha> ok
<o_portista17> even with pulseaudio running, alsamixer says the same thing
<Jibadeeha> are you sure it is running?
<o_portista17> ps ax |grep pulse
<o_portista17> 26846 ?        S<sl   0:01 /usr/bin/pulseaudio --start --log-target=syslog
<Jibadeeha> what card do you have o_portista17
<Jibadeeha> o_portista17, do this
<Jibadeeha> o_portista17, cd /proc/asound ; cat cards
<o_portista17> e don't have asound dir
<Jibadeeha> do you know if you have an intel sound card
<Jibadeeha> try lsmod | grep snd
<o_portista17> no output
<Jibadeeha> it sounds like your kernel doesn't support your sound card or there are no sound modules loaded
<Jibadeeha> i suspect the latter
<Jibadeeha> try modprobe snd_mixer_oss
<o_portista17> FATAL: Module snd_mixer_oss not found.
<Jibadeeha> do you now what sound card you have?
<Jibadeeha> are you using a laptop?
<o_portista17> yes
<o_portista17> Audio device: ATI Technologies Inc IXP SB4x0 High Definition Audio Controller (rev 01)
<Jibadeeha> are you using the generic kernel?
<o_portista17> yes
<o_portista17> 2.6.34-5
<Jibadeeha> do this just to be sure you have all the modules installed
<Jibadeeha> sudo apt-get update
<Jibadeeha> sudo apt-get upgrade
<Jibadeeha> sudo apt-get install linux-ubuntu-modules-$(uname -r)
<Jibadeeha> then reboot
<o_portista17> it can't find the package: linux-ubuntu-modules-2.6.34-5-generic
<Jibadeeha> oh let me check that
<o_portista17> i think is not out
<Jibadeeha> are you using ubuntu 10.04 or 10.10?
<o_portista17> 10.10
<Jibadeeha> i am using 10.04 at the moment as we speak
<Jibadeeha> it sounds like you don't have the kernal module for your sound card
<Jibadeeha> you would be best installing 10.04
<Jibadeeha> i will check 10.10 though
<Jibadeeha> i can't remember what the name is
<Jibadeeha> ah looks like the modules are now with the kernel itself: linux-image-$(uname-r)
<o_portista17> so...in other words, im screwed?
<Jibadeeha> lol o_portista17
<Jibadeeha> has it worked with previous versions of ubuntu
<o_portista17> my video card is not suported, my audio card, doesn't work anymore...time to change OS ? ;x
<o_portista17> it was working...but since i rebooted and made some upgrades on 10.10, it's not working
<Jibadeeha> what about with 10.04
<h00k> don't forget to file bug reports so it can get fixed!
<o_portista17> it was working, but suddenly it stopped, and then i upgraded to 10.10
<Jibadeeha> o_portista17, these situations can arise with Windows - infact more so with my hardware
<Jibadeeha> i don't think upgrading to 10.10 will help given it is alpha
<Jibadeeha> i would go back to a fresh install of 10.04 if i were you and work out your problems with that as it is well supported and production status
<Jibadeeha> 10.10 is asking for trouble
<o_portista17> i don't want a fresh install ;x
<Jibadeeha> o_portista17, do you keep your home directory on a separate partition?
<o_portista17> no, all in the same disk/partition
<Jibadeeha> would have been easier if you had home mounted on a separate partition as then you could do a fresh install with out touching your home stuff
<BUGabundo> what was that command to see the screen DPI number ?
<Ian_corne> no idea
<Ian_corne> I'm on wireless!
<Ian_corne> Seems to work now
<Ian_corne> altho the signal strength is not displayed correctly I think
<BUGabundo> xdpyinfo
<h00k> Ian_corne: horray!
<DanaG1> BUGabundo: to see screen DPI, it used to be xdpyinfo... but now Xorg lies and says everything is 96.
<DanaG1> So my laptop is apparently 20 inches diagonal.
<DanaG1> Or so it claims.
<InnerFIRE_> can someone help with sound on my thinkpad
<InnerFIRE_> i run a company with over 300 employees and many dont have sound working on their laptops
<holstein> hey InnerFIRE_
<BUGabundo> DanaG mine says 113
<holstein> you want #ubuntu
<holstein> or #ubuntu-beginners
<BUGabundo> InnerFIRE_: and you are running maverick on ALL of them?
<BUGabundo> you should contact a Canonical comercial, for paid support
<holstein> aldo check out http://loco.ubuntu.com/teams/
<InnerFIRE_> im running lucid
<holstein> for a local team
<holstein> this channel is for the next release
<InnerFIRE_> paid support? it should just work
<holstein> maverick
<InnerFIRE_> ok
<holstein> InnerFIRE_: where are you located?
<InnerFIRE_> this is becoming more and more like windows
<InnerFIRE_> seattle,wa
<holstein> i would try #ubuntu-us-wa
<holstein> and try making some friends there
<holstein> i have found LOTS of help at my loco channel
<holstein> #ubuntu-us-nc
<InnerFIRE_> ok.. thank u.. didnt know such channels existed
<kklimonda> ugh, if I had 300 laptops and were running ubuntu on all of them I'd pay Canonical for support just to keep my sanity intact..
<holstein> and those channels are nothing like #windows ;)
<jpds> InnerFIRE_: http://www.ubuntu.com/support/services FWIW.
<Andre_Gondim> where are sun-java6-plugins ?
<jpds> Andre_Gondim: In partner.
<jpds> !partner | Andre_Gondim
<ubottu> Andre_Gondim: Canonical's partner repositories provide packages a location for software vendors to publish applications. The repo itself can be added by running this in a !terminal: « sudo add-apt-repository "deb http://archive.canonical.com/ $(lsb_release -sc) partner" »
<BUGabundo> kklimonda: identica
<kklimonda> BUGabundo: identica what? :)
<BUGabundo> check it
<kklimonda> I do
<kklimonda> I even have you subscribed
<BUGabundo> I bet you are glad I reduced my usaged there, and focused more on android teams on twitter :/
<InnerFIRE_> dont need business "help" sound should just work out of the box with ubuntu. it always has with other os/s
<BUGabundo> InnerFIRE_: looking at the growce of LP bugs, I would say NO
<kklimonda> InnerFIRE_: have you tried using backported modules and the ubuntu audio dev ppa?
<InnerFIRE_> whats lp bugs. and ive used synaptic and downloaded backport modules
<InnerFIRE_> is there something else i should be upgrading to ?
<kklimonda> well, you can always try the ubuntu audio dev ppa as it has the most recent alsa snapshot at this time. but then the problem may not be related to alsa at all and this isn't really a channel to start a long debugging session not related to maverick
<h00k> !bug | InnerFIRE_
<ubottu> InnerFIRE_: If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug using the command « ubuntu-bug <package> » - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs for other ways to report bugs - Bugs in/wishes for the IRC bots (not Ubuntu) can be filed at http://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-bots
<h00k> InnerFIRE_: launchpad bugs ^
<BUGabundo> guys, please redirect this to #ubuntu
<InnerFIRE_> dude this aint just a bug.. its a problem. its all over the internet and nobody can fix it. its been going on for over 3 distros
<BUGabundo> InnerFIRE_: either file a bug (to colect your data) and idle at #ubuntu-audio-help till crisum has some free time, or hire an ALSA dev
#ubuntu+1 2010-06-08
<BUGabundo> you know what? I see my pillow looking to me side ways! I think she misses me :) nite
<coz_> hey guys...just an update .... formated another drive in 2 partiions with ext4... opened that drive on maverick also lucid... highlighted both drive icons on the desktop  again no "unmount"  or safely remove drives" available in menu
<coz_> when right clicking one partition it has an unmount be spits out an errorsynchornize cache failed
<hifi> 2.6.35 arrived it seems
<Sensiva> Will be xchat 2.8.8 included in Maverick?
<crdlb> Sensiva: this early in the cycle, it is very likely
<Sensiva> ty
<Fudge> if anyone has ever heard of vinux im testing the buildvinux script on alpha1 maverick, an error that i get from the log im not sure what means  http://pastebin.com/QcJ3KsnX
<arand> Fudge: I get that message each time i log into a tty, so it's not uncommon, anyways, I've not reported it yet though, which I'll have to do I guess..
<Fudge> ah, I thought it was something the script is calling but i couldnt isolate it
<Fudge> this message is the result of a programming and version change failure
<Fudge> thats what i found but nothing really to focus where prob is
<arand> Yea, I'm guessing it's simply apt not agreeing with the new python, but I actually don't have any idea... I'm wondering what the best package to report the bug against would be...
<Fudge> i dont ahve speech yet at consoles so cant tell you if this is doing the same
<Fudge> :)
<Fudge> for 230nicks in here its awfully quiet, everyone busy coding/sleeping?
 * gnomefreak trying to but its not working with me 
 * gnomefreak be back. updating atm and i need to think
<arand> Fudge: Loads of idlers..
<Fudge> yay for idlers, come idle on blufudge :p
<Fudge> ircnet lol. once alpha1's installed one can continue upgrading through releases right?
<arand> Fudge: Indeed, dev-version of ubuntu is mini-rolling-release, up until it's frozen.
<arand> No extra steps needed to upgrade A1->A2, they're not discrete in that sense
<Fudge> nice
<arand> ..when A2 is declared.
<gnomefreak> just use upgrade as you normally would
<Fudge> ill use remastersys to image this then
<Fudge> that way i can live cd it as well :d
<Fudge> is edubuntu in alpha1 maverick too?
<Fudge> not sure all the flavours that follow
<gnomefreak> Fudge: all offial releases are at same point
<gnomefreak> official
<Fudge> great
<ripps> hmmm.... the video window in gnome-mplayer has become translucent
<Fudge> ok a wow player build that package
<gnomefreak> a wow player?
<ripps> Does anybody know why the video in gnome-mplayer is translucent? I don't have anything in compiz set to do this.
<patdk-wk> did you change your eyes to superstrong recently? :)
<patdk-wk> hmm, how interesting, I put one of them ipv4 vs ipv6 graphs on my website, and so far it's 100% ipv6
<Pici> I remember a similar problem with xaos a long time ago, I forget what was done to fix it though.  It definitely warrants a bug report imho.
<Fudge> is maverick built from lucid?
<gnomefreak> Fudge: yes and debian
<arand> Fudge: Well, initially, all package versions in MM are the same as LL, then they are upgraded/replaced throughout the dev process with newer.
<Fudge> ok just wanted to check as i thought lucid lts was started from 8.10?
<gnomefreak> its always the release before
<arand> Fudge: Hmm, no, 9.10
<patdk-wk> well, technically the build to lucid lts started with 8.10
<patdk-wk> but it's generally not viewed that way :)
<arand> Fudge: But one could also just as well say that it was based off debian testing, in the state it was at that point, since so much was pulled from there
<Fudge> oh, i wondered when i was told that how that would make sense :D
<patdk-wk> it's like saying we got to v2.0 without using v1.1, v1.2, v1.3
<Fudge> hehehe only stupid quesiton is one not asked /me hides
<Fudge> L(
<arand> Yea, they're kind of starting to talk in the terms of "aiming for the next LTS" more and more, but still, when the going-to-be lts is started, it's always completely based off the latest release.
<gnomefreak> arand: based off unstable not testing IIRC
<arand> gnomefreak: All auto-sync in lucid was done from testing, as a special LTS-thing, maverick will be unstable again...
<gnomefreak> yeah LTS is from tetsting sorry i meant normal releases
 * gnomefreak has a medibuntu channel somewhere in this mess of channels :(
<arand> Could anyone login to a TTY and confirm Bug #591236 ?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 591236 in update-manager (Ubuntu) "apt/python errors displayed by update-manager-core on TTY login" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/591236
<BUGabundo_remote> arand: not right now. I'm away form my MM boxc
<funkyHat> gnome-power-manager has decided that I have a battery!
<ripps> yeah, I'm using a desktop. The battery icon is worthless to me, it should be able to detect that I don't have a battery and remove the icon.
<arand> Could anyone login to a TTY and confirm Bug #591236 ?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 591236 in update-manager (Ubuntu) "apt/python errors displayed by update-manager-core on TTY login" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/591236
<popey> arand: what command are you running to trigger that?
<arand> popey: "username" "password" and TTY login, or actually as I noticed, "ubuntu-bug update-manager-core" :/
<popey> sorry, it's not clear to me from the way you explain it
<popey> you get that error when you run ubuntu-bug update-manager-core ?
<arand> Yep, as well
<popey> as well as?
<arand> Hm, it seems I only get it when loggin into TTY the first time, subsequent logins not
<arand> popey: As well as immediately after successul login to a TTY
<popey> ah okay, i see, it's the thing that checks how many updates you have
<popey> it doesn't run every time i think
<popey> which is why you don't always see it
<arand> Hmm, this time I didn't see it after a reboot...
<arand> Don't think I updated anything related recently though...
<popey> maybe a problem server side that update manager can't cope with
<arand> Well, aptitude runs fine updating it seems...
<arand> Wonder if there's a way to trigger it...
<yoasif> anyone have any tips for making gwibber work in maverick? it simply will not start on my machine
<BUGabundo_remote> yoasif: yep
<BUGabundo_remote> use older kernel
<BUGabundo_remote> .34 and .35 are busted
<BUGabundo_remote> I'm using it right now
<BUGabundo_remote> Linux BluBUG 2.6.32-21-generic #32-Ubuntu SMP Fri Apr 16 08:09:38 UTC 2010 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<yoasif> BUGabundo_remote, it's a kernel issue!?
<BUGabundo_remote> yep
<BUGabundo_remote> security issue
<BUGabundo_remote> >.33 are lockdown
<BUGabundo_remote> and desktop couch won't listen
<yoasif> thanks BUGabundo_remote will try to reboot into an older kernel
<yoasif> BUGabundo_remote, thanks a ton, using old kernel, works fine now
<mvo> arand: re the errors/warnings in python-apt - I will work on this
<arand> mvo: ok, cheers, so it's correctly reported on U-M-C at least?
<mvo> arand: yeah
<BUGabundo_remote> please save me from madness
<BUGabundo_remote> in virtualbox, my mouse started to get locked in the guest OS
<BUGabundo_remote> it didn't used to do that, I could easilly move it along host and guest without hitting Ctrl
<BUGabundo_remote> no one?
<BUGabundo_remote> :('tysç
<Fudge> modprobe loads kernel modules doesnt it?
<bjsnider> or unloads them
<bjsnider> with -r
<charlie-tca> BUGabundo_remote: mine started that in lucid
<charlie-tca> Just upgrading from karmic to lucid caused it here for my guest machines
<charlie-tca> and it is sporadic, too. Some versions, the guest works normal and the cursor will move in and out of VB, some guests it locks in
<charlie-tca> I do have 68 VBox machines running in lucid at different times
<BUGabundo_remote> charlie-tca: thanks , my boss found it
<BUGabundo_remote> Menu, Window Integration
<BUGabundo_remote> I'm SAVED
<coz_> hey guys...just an update .... formated another drive in 2 partiions with ext4... opened that drive on maverick also lucid... highlighted both drive icons on the desktop  again no "unmount"  or safely remove drives" available in menu  when right clicking one partition it has an unmount be spits out an errorsynchornize cache failed  << mentioned that like at 1am  so thought I would repeat it  :)
<coz_> but not be
<arand> coz_: I'm not sure I undrstand clearly, but it sound like a metter of a bug report to me?
<coz_> arand,  yeah ... I already reported this on lucid bugs... I suppose I should report it for maverick as well :)
<arand> coz_: Well, that's just a comment really, unless otherwise stated, it implied that it still exists...
<coz_> arand,  the big issue is that it is starting to screw up my backup drive... well  at least I have to go back into windows to get all of the partitions working again   but  I will perserver  and hold on ...hopefully it will be fixed :)
<arand> Just make sure you have other backups (DVD?) and liveCDs available ;)
<coz_> arand,  yeah  ...as it stands on both lucid and maverick...I cannot trust anything written to the external drive at all
<coz_> writen from lucid or maverick I meant
<coz_> arand,  this is what happens    https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/581904
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 581904 in Ubuntu "external drive / multiple partitions no right click unmount" [Undecided,New]
<coz_> right
<coz_> arand,  it is consistent across several systems I have here...al different hardware configurations
<coz_> all
<arand> coz_: Could it be the drive itself?
<coz_> arand,  no...it happens with 6 different externals I have here
<arand> coz_: Ah, hmms
<coz_> arand,  on different systems  the results are identical
<coz_> arand,  it spits out that error each time for each drive on three different systems
<coz_> so I went back to karmic on this system for safetly reasons :)
<arand> Drives are all the same filesystem?
<coz_> arand,  no    ext4     ntfs   and  fat 32
<coz_> and several with both fate 32 and ntfs  on the partitions
<coz_> fat32 rather
<arand> I've been using at least a usb HD with no issues seen on lucid...
<arand> But it's a thouroughly confusing Issue indeed..
<coz_> arand,  well I am going to keep testing this  to see if it might possibly be something on this end...but so far no clues leading to that conclusion
<coz_> arand,  I clean installed  lucid several times in a week  also with same results
<arand> coz_: Could maybe try mainline kernel builds, especially if you test the temporarily on karmic, and if the issue is seen then, you can at least pinpoint it to the kernel, I guess
<coz_> arand,  so far on karmic with default install   ...clean installs... this does not occur
<coz_> arand,  I think it is going to be a little more difficult to pinpoint this but I will give it a go :)
<coz_> be back in a bit    must get to the store  :)
<nperry> How long does it take for a package to be updated...
<nperry> In the repos?
<arand> nperry: updated, in what context? New upstream, new debian, new in ubuntu?
<nperry> In the aptitude changle it shows one version, however when i apt-cache policy it shows an older one available. Is it becuase the package hasn't been built yet?
<nperry> I'm waiting for xserver-xorg-video-nouveau to update to confirm its fixed a bug :)
<arand> nperry: Which one? It might not be built for your architecture?
<nperry> amd64.. Might be why :)
<arand> https://edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xserver-xorg-video-nouveau says they're built, but in "deendency wait"
<arand> Pro tip: Always check on launchpad ;)
<nperry> Where did you see the dependancy wait?
<arand> Click the little arrow to expand the info about the MM version, and hoover over the puzzle-piece icon.
<arand> nperry: If you click on the specific arch: "Missing build dependencies: xserver-xorg-dev (>= 2:1.7.6.901)"
<nperry> Ah right I see
<arand> So I guess it means the source and thus changelog is available but, it will wait to build the actual binaries, until it's got the stuff it needs
<nperry> At a guess its waiting for the new x to be uploaded to be built against that.
<charlie-tca> well, another tip learned today! thanks, arand
<arand> Hmm but as per https://edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xorg-server there is actually no 1.7 , since 1.8 has been uploaded to MM already...
<nperry> So the dependancie for nouveau need to be updated!
<arand> Likely so...
<arand> Unless there's going to be a 1.7 somewhere still, but anyways, it would need another name, and -nouveau would still need to be fixed to use that, I think...
<nperry> Might go nudge somone in motu
<BUGabundo> updating my rsync script for MM, in case anyone is interested
<BUGabundo> jpds: if you have any tips for maximum optimization let me know them now :)
<arand> BUGabundo: rsync? not zsync?
<BUGabundo> zsync
<BUGabundo> sorry
<BUGabundo> typo
<arand> ah, well I don't tend to boot isos that often, testing more in-install...
<BUGabundo> I put them on grub
<BUGabundo> so I can kickly boot from a daily to test something
<BUGabundo> but I forgot to leave 4GBs to put grub and a dvd there
<BUGabundo> so now I can't remount my other partitions for fsck
<BUGabundo> I hate to find errors, and be forced to usb boot, so I can check the FS
<BUGabundo> cause mount -o remount,ro / does nothing :(
<arand> Hmm, that sounds nice, I end up just using DVD-RW in those cases..
<BUGabundo> my dvd drive is a bit broken
<BUGabundo> since the time I let my laptop fall into the ground and kicked it away
<arand> But I'm kinda slacking when it comes to testing, just vm:s mainly..
<BUGabundo> LOL
<BUGabundo> there are dailie live for ALL versions
<BUGabundo> except ubuntu desktop
<BUGabundo> even http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/kubuntu-netbook/daily-live/current is there :)
<BUGabundo> still needs some love, but here is draft 1 $ pastebinit zsyncu  http://paste.ubuntu.com/446783/
<BUGabundo> YAY
<BUGabundo> 800 min till its over
<BUGabundo> don't you love 1st syncs?
<BUGabundo> The following packages are BROKEN:
<BUGabundo>   xserver-xorg-core
<BUGabundo> oh great
<BUGabundo> thanks Sarvatt
<Pici> Yay
<BUGabundo> ;P
<C-S-B> when to join the fun, that is the question. :)
<Sarvatt> you didn't see the emails to ubuntu-x and ubuntu-devel and it being on phoronix and me mentioning it to you  in irc last week?
<Sarvatt> it'll probably take a few days to fully go away, the new server breaks anything that provides xserver-xorg-input-7 and xserver-xorg-video-6 (you can see what provides those in a custom search in synaptic)
<Sarvatt> or just use xorg-edgers where i did the transition on all packages already for a few days and ppa-purge after :)
<GatoLoko> is it me or totem refuses to play xvid/divx on maverick?
<Sarvatt> BUGabundo: https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-x/2010-June/000897.html
<BUGabundo> Sarvatt: I did not read the emails... I should but I lack time and motivation!
<Sarvatt> most everything is just in depwait waiting to be built against the new server that just went through NEW
<BUGabundo> I did read what you said... just not hoped it hit this late
<BUGabundo> Sarvatt: I could just DON'T do this upgrades, right?
<BUGabundo> until all packages transition
<BUGabundo> as long as I don't get major breakage while on Vacations, next week
<BUGabundo> I'm fine.... bw access will be limited
<Sarvatt> dont upgrade, yeah
<Sarvatt> it'll remove other things if you try and break your metapackages
<BUGabundo> np
<BUGabundo> I'm fine for now
<BUGabundo> just blocked from some other upgrades
<Sarvatt> install those manually?
<BUGabundo> yep
<BUGabundo> will have too
<BUGabundo> aptitude is smart but not that smart
<BUGabundo> unless I pin the packages, and it ignores them
<justin_> question : if i upgrade through the update installer to 10.04 LTS from 9.1 will it wipe my hard drive?
<arand> justin_: #ubuntu for lucid support
<sebsebseb> Hi
<jpds> BUGaTakeAwayfewd: Maximum what?
<jpds> Oh, zync.
<coz_> hey guys where is the rgba conf file to exclude certain applications from the rgba list?
<coz_> I dont see a  /etc/profile.d/gtkrgba.sh.
<BUGaTakeAwayfewd> GatoLoko: all codecs broken for 3 weeks now
<BUGabundo> hey sebsebseb
<sebsebseb> BUGabundo: hi
<coz_> I noticed with global rgba on maverick ...of course some applications do not have rgba support and I need to exclude them but I dont see an /etc/profile.d/gtkrgba.sh
<coz_> any idea which file can be edited to exclude some applications?
<bsmith093> can i run the iso from within lucid and install to a blank partition?
<bsmith093> or is that just insanely lazy?
<Jordan_U> bsmith093: You can use grub2's looback feature to boot from the maverick iso without burining it to a CD, but I'm not sure if it will complain about installing to the same drive that it's reading it's iso from
<coz_> bsmith093,  never tried that so I cant confirm it is insanely lazy :)
<bsmith093> is there a guide or preferably a gui for that
<Jordan_U> bsmith093: The closest thing to a GUI for that is super grub2 disk, but then you'd have to burn a CD anyway :) http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1288604 explains how to create a menu entry for an Ubuntu iso, then just put that entry in /etc/grub.d/40_custom and "sudo update-grub"
<Jordan_U> bsmith093: I'm hoping that before 10.10 is released it will include a script to set up this type of thing automagically, integrated with testdrive (which has a GUI)
<methril_work> someone taking care of linux-rt kernel?
<methril_work> i see no upgrades in the kernel fro some time
<Ian_corne> Anyone else got no sound?
<Ian_corne> It's weird because on my laptop it does work
<BUGabundo> Ian_corne: wfm
<BUGabundo> muted ?
<Ian_corne> nowhere
<BUGabundo> fresh boot?
<BUGabundo> paman? pavucontrol?
<BUGabundo> aplay?
<BUGabundo> nothing?
<Ian_corne> very frash boot
<Ian_corne> fresh
<Ian_corne> it's back BUGabundo !
<BUGabundo> LOL
<Ian_corne> pavucontrol did the trick :p
<BUGabundo> I lost sudo mojo power
<BUGabundo> s$ sudo rm -rf /media/fat_/.Trash-1000/
<BUGabundo> rm: cannot remove directory `/media/fat_/.Trash-1000': Directory not empty
<Sensiva> BUGabundo that's not a sudo issue, try -R
#ubuntu+1 2010-06-09
<Ian_corne> aah, I'm glad wifi works again :)
<BUGabundo> now fix video codecs too
<Ian_corne> What's broken?
<Ian_corne> I'm watching avi's atm
<BUGabundo> humm
<BUGabundo> I couldn'ti can retest
<BUGabundo> No suitable decoder module:
<BUGabundo> VLC does not support the audio or video format "avc1". Unfortunately there is no way for you to fix this.
<Ian_corne> Vlc.
<BUGabundo> totem is busy playing music
<BUGabundo> cause pygtk is broken for exaile
<Ian_corne> BUGabundo: doesn't vlc have it's own codecs?
<BUGabundo> no
<Ian_corne> oh
<bjsnider> vlc uses ffmpeg for codecs. so whatever ffmpeg has, vlc can play
<BUGabundo> but since maverick has all codecs broken
<BUGabundo> I can't play nothing with any player
<bjsnider> libavcodec can play vc1 files
<BUGabundo> well them some update is not fixing it for me
<BUGabundo> the bug we filed for the codecs is closed
<BUGabundo> and me and some others users, can't play squat
<bjsnider> videolan will pass along a bit more info if you open it in a console
<BUGabundo> $ videolan
<BUGabundo> videolan: command not found
<BUGabundo> [0x211ecb8] main decoder warning: cannot load module `/usr/lib/vlc/codec/libavcodec_plugin.so' (libavutil.so.49: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory)
<bjsnider> ah, there you go
<bjsnider> install libavutil
<bjsnider> libavutil-49
<bjsnider> wait, it's called libavutil49 i think
<BUGabundo> bjsnider: wants to remove libavutil49-extra
<bjsnider> ok, so it's already installed, but this is an old version
<BUGabundo> yes
<BUGabundo> we are on 50
<bjsnider> why do you have the old version?
<BUGabundo> but -50 wants to remove half my OS
<BUGabundo> I do have libavutil-extra-50
<bjsnider> have you got any ppas or other outside maverick sources?
<BUGabundo> $ dpkg -l | grep libavutil | pastebinit  http://paste.ubuntu.com/446902/
<BUGabundo> several
<bjsnider> what about vlc? where did it come from?
<BUGabundo> $ apt-cache policy vlc | pastebinit  http://paste.ubuntu.com/446904/
<BUGabundo> archive
<bjsnider> i wonder if it was built before or after ffmpeg. it needs to be rebuilt after a new ffmpeg version like that
<bjsnider> you have 2 ffmpeg versions in there conflicting with each other and you need to resolve that
<bjsnider> actually you have 3 ffmpeg versions
<BUGabundo> at least now I have video
<BUGabundo> cool
<BUGabundo> guess I can sleep now
<BUGabundo> thanks bjsnider
<BUGabundo> :)
<sebsebseb> Anyone active here?
<coz_> sebsebseb,  I believe so unless they are all in europe which means they are asleep :)
<sebsebseb> coz_: no not everyone in Europe is asleep
<sebsebseb> anyway look at this
<sebsebseb> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubuntu-meta/1.199
<sebsebseb> bye bye aptitude and tasksel it seems
<coz_> mmm
<sebsebseb> tasksel is used by Debian, and not Ubuntu as far as I know
<coz_> I wonderif this is already in repositories
<coz_> let me check
<sebsebseb> ,but removing aptitude is bound to annoy  quite a few more experienced users
<coz_> sebsebseb,  yeah I never use aptitude myself...only apt  but for sure it will irritate if that is the case
<sebsebseb> coz_: yeah
<coz_> sebsebseb,  I dont see this in the current updates  so far
<bruce89> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubuntu-meta/1.199
<coz_> bruce89,  yea :)  that is what we have been talking about
<bruce89> I found out on identica today
<coz_> well from that link tasksel if only removed from minimal
<coz_> aptitude  from standard
<bruce89> I have a theory about the hidious gnome-terminal background
<coz_> what;s the theory? :)
<bruce89> they're driving people from the CLI you see
<sebsebseb> coz_: http://identi.ca/conversation/35175401
<coz_> sebsebseb,  oo  already  upset :)
<bruce89> I'll declare that I'm a Fedora person now
<sebsebseb> coz_: uh?
<coz_> sebsebseb,  according to that link people are upset already :)
<sebsebseb> coz_: well this distro is really for the newbies and those that want to help them, starting with 9.04
<coz_> sebsebseb,  fedora / debian are to  "anal" about gpl for my tastes
<sebsebseb> coz_: Ubuntu I mean
<coz_> sebsebseb,  right understood
<sebsebseb> its not so much for expereinced users anymore really
<sebsebseb> so yeah bye bye aptitude and tasksel I guess
<bruce89> coz_: because they actually care about freedom
<coz_> sebsebseb,  well... the way I look at it is... ubuntu is what you make of it
<bruce89> instead of market share like sebsebseb here
<coz_> maybe  but I have been with ubuntu since day one... so  ... I even have the install disks
<sebsebseb> I don't want loads of people to use Windows :)  or Mac OS X, but mainly Windows
<sebsebseb> coz_: second release in 2005 for me
<sebsebseb> not my first distro though
<coz_> sebsebseb,  not mine either ...actually I was using BeOs at the time
<bruce89> coz_: i kind of was
<sebsebseb> !freedom
<ubottu> freedom is important. Ubuntu is as free as we can make it, which means mostly free software. See http://www.gnu.org/philosophy/free-sw.html and http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/licensing
<coz_> sebsebseb,  i switch as many of my clients over to ubuntu as possible and not a single one has had complaints   but loads of compliments
<sebsebseb> coz_: oh?
<sebsebseb> loads of them have complained about Ubuntu, thats what your saying?
<bruce89> compliments != complaints
<bruce89> != == not equal
<bruce89> quiet ubottu
<coz_> bruce89,   no no...many have onlly given praise to ubuntu
<bruce89> I know, I was explaining the differences in the words to seb
<coz_> oh sorry :)
<bruce89> no problem
<sebsebseb> bruce89: you know I don't understand that == stuff and what not, useaully
<sebsebseb> if ever
<bruce89> no matter how many times we explain it
<bruce89> not equal is equal to not equal it meant
<bruce89> http://identi.ca/conversation/35246956
<coz_> bruce89,  oooo  synaptic  at some point?   I will complain then :)
<sebsebseb> coz_: Synaptic is going to be replaced by Software Centre in 10.10
<sebsebseb> as far as I know
<sebsebseb> in the default install
<bruce89> yes
<coz_> sebsebseb,  oo  mmm... what about  "history"  freezing an application though... with this be available via software centre
<sebsebseb> coz_: whats that?
<bruce89> pinning
<coz_> sorry about that
<bruce89> pinning a specific version of a package
<coz_> sebsebseb,  in synaptic you can vie
<coz_> view histroy
<coz_> sebsebseb,  or freeze an application version
<coz_> sebsebseb,  would be nice if available in software centre as well
<sebsebseb> Synaptic is great,  software centre realy isn't so far, except for the  looks
<coz_> agreed
<bruce89> they should have got rid of synaptic and software-center
<bruce89> and rely on the aptitude GUI
<bruce89> or heaven forbid, packagekit-gnome
<coz_> bruce89,  well so far.... my clients all love synaptic... I think it is a cool front end and easily understood
<sebsebseb> bruce89: maybe, but they can't sell commercial apps with those?
<bruce89> coz_: indeed, the UI is a bit yucky
<sebsebseb> bruce89: which ui is a bit yucky?
<bruce89> synaptic's
<bruce89> last I used it that is
<coz_> bruce89,  well it is simple looking  but that is one of it's "ease of use"  factors I believe
<bruce89> sorry I keep banging on about PackageKit, but it really is a lovely system
<sebsebseb> Synaptic is great
<bruce89> cov_: it wasn't that, it was the icons and the treeview size being all wide
<sebsebseb> it may be a bit old looking though, but even so
<sebsebseb> Synaptic is great
<coz_> sebsebseb,  I agree :)
<sebsebseb> well  Gnome 2 is also a bit old looking, but it is great, without those not that good Canonical changes of course bruce89
<bruce89> I always used aptitude anyway, I like not having old packages lying around
<sebsebseb> however since Gnome Shell doesn't seem popular with a lot of Ubuntu users who have tried it so far
<bruce89> because the version in ubuntu is bloody old
<sebsebseb> these Canonical edits, may turn into something good
<sebsebseb> bruce89: even those that done the ppa
<coz_> sebsebseb,  gome shell would be great if they actually incorporated that mock up of "Clever windows"
<sebsebseb> seems quite a lot of them don't like it
<sebsebseb> coz_: link>?
<sebsebseb> link?
<coz_> sebsebseb, sure hold on
<bruce89> coz_: the task pooper?
<coz_> sebsebseb,  bruce89    http://www.stefanoforenza.com/clever-windows-management-for-gnome/
<bruce89> the magic of gnome-shell is that things like that can be done relatively easily
<coz_> bruce89,  that would be cool ... sort of compiz replace ment  although I would stick with ocmpiz
<coz_> compiz
<bruce89> DISCLAIMER: I'm a GNOME contributor
<coz_> :)
<sebsebseb> yeah he translates Gnome into real English
<sebsebseb> yes I mean British English :D
<bruce89> I haven't had any bugs filed yet, I don't think people know the difference
<sebsebseb> coz_: yeah that looks ok that video
<sebsebseb> I guess they used compiz to make it though?
<coz_> sebsebseb,  i think it was done in blender actually :)
<sebsebseb> coz_: compiz uhmm never really got far with it effect wide,  can do the cube and wobberly windows and thatsa bout it
<sebsebseb> and compiz gets boring
<sebsebseb> and if I want eye candy more of it, well KDE
<bruce89> gnome-shell never will!
<sebsebseb> and I like keep it simple stupid,  hence why I like Gnome 2
<coz_> sebsebseb,  I disagree... in fact  a fellow working in the city of Largo florida had  switched the entire city governemnt computers over to linux   suse I believe along with compiz
<coz_> sebsebseb,  they love it
<coz_> let me get his blog link
<bruce89> sebsebseb: why not LXDE
<sebsebseb> bruce89: LXDE is also nice
<sebsebseb> ,but
<sebsebseb> I have used Gnome since 2004 :)
<sebsebseb> so rather used to Gnome 2 by now
<bruce89> good thing that 3.0 is really 2.32
<coz_> sebsebseb,   http://davelargo.blogspot.com/    we talk with him on occasion in #compiz-dev  and #compiz when he is trying out new stuff
<sebsebseb> bruce89: why?
<bruce89> because that's what it is called
<sebsebseb> also what about virtual machines,  apparnatly can't do compiz in them? or Gnome Shell at the moment?
<sebsebseb> well thats not very good then
<coz_> sebsebseb,  I think that is waht the  Nomad  project is partily about
<coz_> partly
<bruce89> that's what gnome-panel3 is for
<sebsebseb> coz_: Nomad?  the Gnome legacy one or?
<coz_> sebsebseb,  no the Novel project I believe that is its name let me check
<sebsebseb> coz_: you make Compiz?
<bruce89> sebsebseb: Unity will save you
<sebsebseb> bruce89: no it won't
<sebsebseb> thats only for netbook version
<coz_> sebsebseb,  no I am part of the support team and graphics for compiz
<bruce89> UNOME will then
<coz_> sebsebseb,    http://en.opensuse.org/Nomad
<sebsebseb> bruce89 loves Compiz! :D
<bruce89> sebsebseb loves being annoying
<coz_> :)
<sebsebseb> yeah he doesn't seem to like it much
<coz_> Nomad is david raveman's baby I believe...same guy that created
<coz_> compiz initially
<bruce89> sebsebseb: I'll thank you to not air my opinions, I'll do that
<sebsebseb> right bruce89 lets try and find out here since your wondering
<sebsebseb> Can Ubuntu play WebM?
<bruce89> maverick no doubt can
<coz_> oh let me ask this again now that a few people are here... I notice in maverick global rgba  however some applicatoins are not wroking properly with that ...ie  some game  but  where would the conf file be to  disable those applications for rgba?  I cannot find  /etc/probile.d/gtkrgba.sh
<sebsebseb> coz_: yeah this  rgba stuff transparant look,  thats something I am interested in, but other distros can already do it
<coz_> sebsebseb,  its already on my maverick system but  some apps are not rgba ready or some I just want to exclude from it
<coz_> cant't find the conf file for it though
<coz_> ah well another day  maybe :)
<coz_> right now I have to break .. be back later
<coz_> thanks guys for the completely offtopic conversation :)
<bruce89> coz_: that was only added to GTK+ 3 hours ago
<bruce89> http://git.gnome.org/browse/gtk+/commit/?h=client-side-decorations&id=68a12cf28c12778942690d58d7d83b86286ece52
<coz_> bruce89, oh?
<coz_> ah
<coz_> bruce89,  well its on my system :)
<sebsebseb> coz_: I thought bruce89 would know something, so told him to look here again
<bruce89> due to Ubuntu patching an experimental branch of GTK+ in to their packages
<coz_> bruce89,  oh isee.   mm ok I need to learn how to disable some apps with this
<coz_> it was easy when I installed global rgba on karmic since the /etc/profile.d/gtkrgba.sh file was there
<coz_> anyway I really do need to break here  be back hopefully later :)
<jcastro> if someone see's coz when he comes back you can do "export XLIB_SKIP_ARGB_VISUALS=1"
<jcastro> that should allow the app to work
<avi_> anyone know if Maverick will support the absolutely needed function to wake from suspend/sleep?
<BUGabundo_remote> yes mummy,I won't dance in the rain!
<ripps> I have a question, how come If I do `sudo nano code.c` there's no color highlight, but if I do it normally with `nano` or I enter a root environmet with `sudo -i` color works.
<Ian_corne> Because you don't have the config files in /root/ but do have them in your homedir
<Ian_corne> and sudo -i uses your homedir's config files
<ripps> Ian_corne: ah, that might explain it. what files do add to /root/ to get that working?
<Ian_corne> never having used nano for real, but I think .nanorc or something?
<nessita> good morning +1 crowd! I upgraded my desktop computer to maverick yesterday, and the eth0 interface is gone. Can I have some help please? :-)
<Ian_corne> morning
<nessita> hi Ian_corne
<Ian_corne> nessita: check if network isn't disabled in the network manager
<nessita> Ian_corne: I have not NM installed, I specifically uninstalled it in Lucid to be able to have a fixed IP
<Ian_corne> nessita: you can still have a fixed IP(on boot) if you input the details in /etc/network/interfaces
<Ian_corne> but that's beside the point
<Ian_corne> ifconfig eth0 up do anything?
<nessita> Ian_corne: eth0: ERROR while getting interface flags: No such Device
<Ian_corne> if you run ifconfig -a
<Ian_corne> does it show then?
<Ian_corne> oh
<Ian_corne> maybe it's been renamed to eth1
<nessita> same error
<Ian_corne> try ifconfig -a to list all your thingies
<Ian_corne> hmm
<nessita> it just lists lo and vboxnet0
<Ian_corne> is it in a virtualbox?
<nessita> nopes
<nessita> it has viertualbox installed
<nessita> I can uninstall it with no problem, if it will help
<Ian_corne> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1503296&page=2 I think this guy has the same problem
<nessita> (can't think how will it help, but hey)
<Ian_corne> Don't see any answer yet tho
<Ian_corne> file a bug report?
<nessita> Ian_corne: sure
<Ian_corne> is it a clean install
<Ian_corne> or upgrade?
<Ian_corne> oh upgrade
<yofel> checked dmesg? it should list the network card there when it initializes it
<Ian_corne> you could try deleting /etc/udev/rules.d/70-persistent-net.rules
<Ian_corne> and rebooting
<Ian_corne> that also
<nessita> Ian_corne: replaced by hand lucid by maverick in sources.list and then aptitude update plus aptitude dist-upgrade
<nessita> Ian_corne: what project should I file the bug into?
<Ian_corne> well, do what yofel said first :)
<Ian_corne> I'm actually not sure which package to file this bug under
<nessita> yofel: there is no eth0, not "interface" word in dmesg
<nessita> I do see the Ethernet card in lspci
<yofel> nessita: search for 'Network' maybe?
<nessita> yofel: got this match:
<nessita> e1000e: Intel(R) PRO/1000 Network Driver - 1.0.2-k4
<nessita> copyright bla bla
<nessita> alloc irq_desc for 10 on node -1
<nessita> and it follows, want me to copy more?
<yofel> hm, any error? as it works fine here
<yofel> [    1.762019] e1000e 0000:00:19.0: eth0: Intel(R) PRO/1000 Network Connection
<yofel> 2.6.35-1
<nessita> yofel: same kernel version for me
<yofel> ok, network card: 00:19.0 Ethernet controller: Intel Corporation 82577LM Gigabit Network Connection (rev 06)
<nessita> yofel: I don't have a line like that
<yofel> nessita: can you pastebin the whole dmesg output maybe? 'dmesg | pastebinit -b http://paste.ubuntu.com'
<yofel> nessita: that was from lspci
<yofel> the previous one was from dmesg though
<nessita> yofel: how can I paste it? hmmm I guess I can copy the output to a USB stick
<nessita> and then read it from the laptop
<nessita> and theeeen pastebin it :-)
<yofel> ah yeah ^^
 * nessita does
<nessita> yofel: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/591702
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 591702 in Ubuntu "After upgrade lucid -> maverick eth0 interface is gone" [Undecided,New]
<nessita> yofel: I attached the outputs there (dmesg, lspci, and the interfaces file)
<nessita> yofel: I'm not sure if it's related but I uninstalled network manager while being on Lucid, and now the static definition for eth0 is commented out in the interfaces file (it wasn't before)
<yofel> from dmesg:
<yofel> [    2.982706] e1000e 0000:00:19.0: PCI INT A disabled
<yofel> [    2.982814] e1000e: probe of 0000:00:19.0 failed with error -3
<nessita> yofel: ouch
<nessita> what does that mean? :-0
<yofel> no idea
<yofel> I'll assign it to the kernel
<nessita> yofel: is there anyone I can talk to about this? I kind of need that computer to work :-/
<yofel> I hate to say this, but you do have backups?
<yofel> and let me ping someone
<yofel> nessita: can you add the output of 'uname -a' to the bug please?
<nessita> yofel: no I don't, I was convinced the upgrade would be smooth -- I was expecting issues with the video but not network, je
<nessita> yofel: sure I can, anything else?
<nessita> like the output of ifconfig eth0 up?
<yofel> actually...
<Ian_corne> yofel: not like anything's lost
<yofel> nessita: can you run 'sudo apport-cli linux' on that pc? Save the report, copy it to your other pc and file the bug from there, we'll get a lot more info with that
<nessita> yofel: sure
<yofel> (file a new bug, and mark the old one a dup of the new one)
<nessita> Ian_corne: shall I still try the removal of the file you mentioned in udev?
<Ian_corne> check that file out first
<Ian_corne> if you see anything wrong, remove it, it'll get generated next time
<Ian_corne> but if there's anything wrong, it should just name your device eth1
<nessita> Ian_corne: I see nothing weird, though I'm not sure what weird is in this context :-)
<yofel> nessita: oh, and can you try one of the kernels from http://kernel.ubuntu.com/~kernel-ppa/mainline/ ? especially 2.6.35-rc2
<nessita> yofel: how can I try one of those?
<yofel> meh, rc2 failed to build
<yofel> maybe try http://kernel.ubuntu.com/~kernel-ppa/mainline/v2.6.34-lucid/ and see if it works with 34
<yofel> nessita: just download the deb files (the _all ones and the ones for your architecture) and install them
<BUGabundo_remote> nessita: two things:
<yofel> like with 'sudo dpkg -i linux*.deb'
<BUGabundo_remote> the proper method to upgrade is update-manager -d
<yofel> nessita: after you copied them to the other pc
<BUGabundo_remote> 2nd: maverick is alpha software
<BUGabundo_remote> it can and *will* cause brakage
<BUGabundo_remote> if you need stable production OS , please refer to lucid or other stable releases
<yofel> nessita: download the headers and the image, you don't need the source
<BUGabundo_remote> no support is garanteed in Maverick
<nessita> BUGabundo_remote: I know, I work for Canonical and I'm helping testing the aplha release of Maverick :-)
<BUGabundo_remote> ahahah
<nessita> BUGabundo_remote: and update-manager -d didn't offer the possibility to update to maverick
<BUGabundo_remote> complain to your boss then :)
<BUGabundo_remote> yes it does
<BUGabundo_remote> since alpha1 is out
<BUGabundo_remote> several of the users in here did it
<patdk-wk> unless you have it set to only show lts releases
<yofel> you need to set update-manager to accest non-lts releases first
<BUGabundo_remote> correct
<yofel> s/accest/accept/
 * BUGabundo_remote keeps forgetting LL is lTS
<nessita> BUGabundo_remote: my boss couldn't did it either, he did the dist-upgrade as well.
<nessita> BUGabundo_remote: ah, I probably dn't have the non LTS option enabled
<nessita> anyways, I don't like graphical tools, I strongly prefer command line
<nessita> yofel: new bug report is https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/591707 and I maked the fomer one as dup of this one
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 591707 in linux (Ubuntu) "After upgrade lucid -> maverick eth0 interface is gone" [Undecided,New]
<nessita> yofel: so, next step, to try kernel 2.6.34. I'll download those and install
<patdk-wk> hmm, I can't get my e1000's to messup :(
<nessita> patdk-wk: I had a static config in /etc/network/interfaces
<nessita> patdk-wk: no idea if it's related, but maybe?
<patdk-wk> nope, that happens much much later after your issue :)
<nessita> yofel: when installing the -34 kernel I see several "dkms_autoinstaller: Build failed. Installation skipped."
<nessita> for nvidia module at least
<nessita> yofel: shall I reboot the same?
<nessita> yofel: confirmed no eth0 on 2.6.34-020634
<gnomefreak> 2.6.34?
<nessita> gnomefreak: yeap, I was testing 2.6.34 because I have no eth0 on 2.6.35 either
<gnomefreak> ah
<nessita> yofel: eth0 on kernel 2.6.32-22 does work, though video is awful
<patdk-wk> strange
<nessita> patdk-wk: any other idea? :-)
<patdk-wk> nope
<patdk-wk> only thing I can think of is maybe a change in your southbridge or something in the kernel source
<patdk-wk> why it would affect you but not me
<patdk-wk> not really sure
<nessita> patdk-wk: but why will -32 kernel work and not 34/35?
<patdk-wk> oviously something changed :)
<patdk-wk> if e1000 works for me but not you,  Idoubt it was the e1000 driver that changed
 * nessita is sad
<nessita> patdk-wk: how did you upgrade?
<dupondje> the xorg updates are almost thare
<dupondje> damn :)
<yofel> patdk-wk: are you using e1000 or e1000e? they're not the same
<yofel> e1000e works fine here though
<yofel> didn't try my other notebook yet
<patdk-wk> hmm, dunno, lets see
<patdk-wk> normal e1000
 * gnomefreak hates bugs
<patdk-wk> hmm, e1000e doesn't work on that system
<patdk-wk> I have two other systems I could try it on, but neither have maverick on them
<patdk-wk> and these two systems are using e1000e :)
<nessita> patdk-wk: e1000e worked perfectly for me till yesterday, and I was running lucid with latest updates
<patdk-wk> well, both of my e1000e systems are lucid
<patdk-wk> but yes, it's the >2.6.33 kernel issue probably
<patdk-wk> well, >=
<patdk-wk> guess I will have to setup maverick on one of these to test :)
<nessita> patdk-wk: I can help in any way you need, I need to have this cmputer usable
<patdk-wk> nessita, install a realtek card :)
<nessita> patdk-wk: buuuuuuuu!
<pmatulis> installer seems borked when using LVM
<patdk-wk> nessita, I carry around a usb network adaptor, just incase I need it, normally use it when I need to network connections on my laptop though
<nessita> patdk-wk: I do have one!!!
<nessita> whay I didn't try before?
<patdk-wk> cause it's non-optimal :)
<nessita> patdk-wk: I have an Encore ENUWI-G2
 * nessita wonders if will it work while she plugs it in
<nessita> patdk-wk: seems like there is an issue with this driver, as per http://kerneltrap.org/mailarchive/linux-netdev/2010/5/11/6276964
<patdk-wk> hmm
<nessita> patdk-wk: my manager and I asked in ubuntu-desktop, and they added the patch to rc2
<patdk-wk> I just have a linksys one
<nessita> which I'm now dowloading
<nessita> and about to install
<nessita> patdk-wk: new kernel didn't solve the issue, and tgardner is working on it (juts FYI)
<patdk-wk> heh
<patdk-wk> so 0 for 2 network cards :(
<DanaG> Argh, how am I supposed to WakeOnLAN if it takes the interface down before suspend?
<DanaG> The hub is still powered, but the usb-ethernet link goes down.
<patdk-wk> wake on lan has nothing to do with the interface being down, it's suppost to be :)
<patdk-wk> and how the hell can you wakeonlan over usb-ethernet, it's impossible :)
<dupondje> bleh
<dupondje> firefox is crashing @ random
<dupondje> jl        2653  6.2 11.4 1060072 234988 ?      D    15:37  19:53 /usr/lib/firefox-3.6.3/firefox-bin
<dupondje> and now its locked :s
<kklimonda> hmm.. were aubergine icons reverted back to the orange ones in maverick?
<Volkodav> does the installer offer the brtfs ?
<dupondje> blehhh
<dupondje> iwl3945 brooooken :(
<Volkodav> dupondje: do you remember if the installer offer the brtfs ?
<dupondje> no idea
<DanaG> patdk-wk: actually, that asix will WOL in Windows.
<DanaG> If WOL is enabled, it stays up when the box goes into sleep.
<BUGabundo> guud evening dear friends and weird ones :)
<dupondje> lol
<dupondje> you the weird one ;)
<BUGabundo> I am
<gnomefreak> he is
<gnomefreak> shhhhh dont tell him
<gnomefreak> ok be bakc sooner or later :(
<dupondje> BUGabundo: xorg updates also waiting @ yours ?
<gnomefreak> dupondje: they are not ready yet
<dupondje> how you mean ?
<gnomefreak> i was talking with the X devs well 2 of them this monring
<dupondje> its weird
<gnomefreak> dupondje: there are a bunch of them but dont do them yet
<BUGabundo> dupondje: +1
<dupondje> like on https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xserver-xorg-input-mouse
<dupondje> it shows newer version is published
<dupondje> but can't find it in repo's
<BUGabundo> don't force upgrade them
<BUGabundo> or move to xedgers ppa
<BUGabundo> they are ready there
<gnomefreak> published does not mean in the rpeos
<dupondje> gnomefreak: where are they then ? :)
<gnomefreak> it has to pass by an archive admin and there are only 1 or 2 at any given time
<gnomefreak> dupondje: expeck it in the next few days. that is not the only package holding X up
<gnomefreak> expect
<dupondje> alot got into archive today
<BUGabundo> dupondje: the packages are in the NEW queue
<BUGabundo> waiting to dep build
<h00k> Unity is also snowing the netbook-launcher in the background :)
<dupondje> kernel upgrade came out :)
<dupondje> sweet :D
<gnomefreak> dupondje: X is going to have alot of problems this cycle so just sit back relax and wait for breakage
<dupondje> héhé :p
<BUGabundo> dupondje: does it fix the gwibber bug?
<dupondje> kernel bug that fixes gwibber isue ?!
<BUGabundo> super duper security
<BUGabundo> broke desktop couch db
<dupondje> don't use Gwibber ... :)
<dupondje> so
<gnomefreak> desktopcouch will never get fixed to where it works all the time :(
 * gnomefreak smoke and break stuff
<dupondje> hmmm
<dupondje> somebody updated to newer kernel?
<dupondje> upgrade seems broken
<h00k> 2.6.35-2-generic ?
<dupondje> yea
<h00k> I'm on it alright
<h00k> on this netbook
<dupondje> upgrade worked for you ?
<h00k> Upgrade to the new kernel? yeah
<dupondje> root      7688  0.0  0.0  10488  1120 pts/3    S+   23:23   0:00 awk /^insmod/ { print $2 }
<dupondje> this is what it executes
<dupondje> keeps stalled ofc :P
<BUGabundo> h00k: can I test gwibber please
<h00k> BUGabundo: can you test it? You're asking me permission?
<h00k> BUGabundo: or you want me to test it
<BUGabundo> lol
<BUGabundo> s/I/you
 * gnomefreak updating atm
<gnomefreak> BUGabundo: install it and use it ;)
<BUGabundo> I have it
<BUGabundo> I need it
<BUGabundo> so I'm back on kernel .32
<BUGabundo> :(
<h00k> Oh, oh.
<h00k> okay
<BUGabundo> which is LAME , slow, and my GPU drags a lot
<BUGabundo> hence I need to know if .35-2 fixes it
<h00k> It let me add my Twitter account
<h00k> and it's loading...
<dupondje> gnomefreak: here it stalled @ creating initramfs
<gnomefreak> dupondje: kernel?
<dupondje> y
<dupondje> update-initramfs: Generating /boot/initrd.img-2.6.35-2-generic
 * gnomefreak think i saw a bug but that is almost impossible
<dupondje> then it locks :)
<BUGabundo> wow nice.. new power management icon... you know what? doesn't work... battery is at 35 min left, and icon shows 100%
<BUGabundo> h00k: thanks
<BUGabundo> will try to upgrade the kernel , and boot from it on next reboot
<gnomefreak> dupondje: i will test soon and see what it is if it happens to me
<gnomefreak> but also not uncommon
 * gnomefreak not likely to have X after reboot again
<h00k> BUGabundo: no problem, lemme make sure it loaded
<h00k> BUGabundo: I don't see my messages loading however :/
<h00k> BUGabundo: it does launch, I added Twitter and Identi.ca, but it isn't loading/aggregating my messages for either
<h00k> BUGabundo: if that helps
<h00k> heh, safe-upgrade reports 18 xserver-* packages held back :)
<gnomefreak> ok be back testing kernel
<BUGabundo> h00k: that's more then fine
<BUGabundo> means it connected to DB
<h00k> BUGabundo: alrighty.
<h00k> It just won't load the messages
<BUGabundo> that's another prob
<BUGabundo> end it
<BUGabundo> make sure you  don't have gwibber or gwibber-services running
<BUGabundo> $ ps auxw | grep gwibb
<BUGabundo> then launch in console in debug
<BUGabundo> $ gwibber-service -d -o
<BUGabundo> and after that stops, on another console:
<BUGabundo> $ gwibber -d
<BUGabundo> you should *see* easilly what's missing
<h00k> I do have have gwibber service running yet
<h00k> not anymore.
<h00k> BUGabundo: would you like me to report this to you? or pastebinit?
<BUGabundo> no need
<BUGabundo> I won't debug it anyway
<h00k> I don't have a ton of time, I have to get running from work soon
<BUGabundo> I'm just an user with enough experience to do inicial debug
<BUGabundo> on most common probs with it
<h00k> :)
<BUGabundo> since I've been running it for so long from trunk and branches
<h00k> I'd assume they're aware it's broken, anyway.
<BUGabundo> don't worry
<h00k> but you know what happens when you assume...etc
<BUGabundo> if it is serious it will pop up again
<BUGabundo> NEVER assume that
<BUGabundo> that the worse thing ANYONE can ever do
<BUGabundo> assume devs know its broken
<h00k> BUGabundo: I jest, I know.
<gnomefreak> other than having to rebuild kernel mods it works fine here
<gnomefreak> it == kernel kernel mod. == upstream nvidia drivers
<gnomefreak> ok paste bug filed now i can work for ~3 more minutes than tv time :)
<gnomefreak> ok seems there was a blog about the X hold backs
<gnomefreak> well it seems i cant paste it but look at ubuntu archive status on indent.ca and is it most recent post
<gnomefreak> more on the X hold backs http://identi.ca/ubuntustatus
 * gnomefreak running script and off for tv and dinner
<Ian_corne> brr
<h00k> Also, ubuntu-devel-discuss is a good place to keep watch on
<Ian_corne> is that a list or an irc channel?
<BUGabundo> list
<Ian_corne> I can't afford to read even more mail :p
<BUGabundo> I know
<BUGabundo> I stop reading MLs
<BUGabundo> I still get most of them though
<BUGabundo> I remember when I got out of ubuntu-users back in 2007
<BUGabundo> I had 40k unread emails from 2y
<antonio2> hi there, I have a question: let's suppose that I have a package that is present in Debian and it's present in ubuntu (distro: lucid lynx),is there any reason why the same package is *not* present in the latest ubuntu distro? (maverick)
<gnomefreak> antonio2: yeah but the package could be handy. either we removed it, it hasnt been merged yet or a number of other reasons. but im not here and wont be for at the very least 4 hours
<antonio2> ok I'm wondering if anyone knows any URL where I can check the reason for some package not being there =)
<arand> antonio2: launchpad.net, more specifics might yeild a more specific answer ;)
<antonio2> cfengine2 and cfengine3 are two specific examples :D
<BUGabundo> !info cfengine2
<ubottu> cfengine2 (source: cfengine2): Tool for configuring and maintaining network machines. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.2.10-2 (maverick), package size 2601 kB, installed size 6444 kB
<BUGabundo> antonio2: the bot says its in here
<antonio2> humm
<antonio2> !info cfengine3
<ubottu> cfengine3 (source: cfengine3): tool for configuring and maintaining network machines. In component universe, is optional. Version 3.0.4+dfsg-1 (maverick), package size 2045 kB, installed size 5252 kB
<BUGabundo> $ apt-cache policy cfengine2
<BUGabundo> cfengine2:  Installed: (none)  Candidate: 2.2.10-2
<BUGabundo> and so does apt
<arand> antonio2: Are you after a specific version?
<antonio2> argh, ok, maybe I checked the wrong page :(
<antonio2> I was checking packages.ubuntu.com, the other day
<arand> antonio2: Oh, that one hasn't been properly updated for mm I think..
<antonio2> ok, good to know =)
<antonio2> thanks
<arand> Yea, still just errors on the MM link (I wonder whom to contact about it...)
<arand> I wonder if one would dare email the contact listed there, I reckon he must've his mailbox full by now :>
<Ian_corne> do it
<Ian_corne> :)
<arand> "Content Copyright © 1997 - 2009 Canonical Ltd" Hmm
<DrHalan> my virtualbox crashes when trying out alpha 1. any hint for me?
<arand> DrHalan: Try a daily?
<DrHalan> arand: live cd works. its just after the rebooting past the install taht virtualbox creates some error
<DrHalan> tahts kind of confusing me
<DrHalan> where do i find daily images?
<arand> !daily
<ubottu> Daily builds of the CD images of the current development version of Ubuntu are available at http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/daily/current/ and http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/daily-live/current/
 * arand just deleted the last .vdi file, god riddance, -> kvm
<BUGabundo> I know , right?
<arand> Although vnc = :(  and hardy mouse-tracking = :(
<DrHalan> so how is the new x doing?
<arand> BUGabundo: If you haven't sorted it otherwise, I can strongly recommend setting up serial consoles for terminal access ;)
<BUGabundo> hahaha
<arand> BUGabundo: virtual ones that is (although, I would the other if only I could...)
<arand> BUGabundo: So you can connect straight through virsh to the machines, not having to use vnc at all ;)
<arand> Kept back, that's what's the state of the new X
#ubuntu+1 2010-06-10
<BUGabundo> WTH
<BUGabundo> opening FF 3.6 restarted metacity/compiz??
<h00k> So, using Unity, I had to manually turn netbook-launcher off on my session, but it's pretty slick.
<h00k> it's pretty responsive, anyway.
<arand> BUGabundo: Heh, is that the old a buried mm bug cropping up again?
<BUGabundo> never saw it
<duffydack> does the netbook iso install with unity or the old menu
<BUGabundo> old
<BUGabundo> you need the PPA for it
<BUGabundo> and I need to restest it too
<duffydack> i thought if it was default in 10.10 (?) it would be in already..
<arand> BUGabundo: Bug #584287 was the one back then...
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 584287 in metacity "Unexpected X error (BadDrawable) causing metacity to abort in maverick" [Unknown,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/584287
<arand> BUGabundo: [Fix Released,High]
<BUGabundo> but I'm in compiz :S
<arand> Wouldn't surprise me if it's CSD again :/
<BUGabundo> :(
<BUGabundo> I'm tired of all this mambo jambo
<BUGabundo> but I can't run stable either :(
<arand> No?
<BUGabundo> I hate stable, no fun, no cutting edge stuff
<arand> Heh, true, but I'm waiting for btrfs until I do my metal-install of MM...
<Volkodav> Is it available in the installer though ?
<arand> Dunno, planned to test that, brb...
<arand> Nope, no btrfs in the current alternate installer at least, which i assume means it by no way has made it into ubiquity /me is a sad panda
<DrHalan> okay seems like kernel and x packages are broken atm?
<h00k> DrHalan: X is in a state of \o/ kinda/sorta
<arand> DrHalan: Held back, it's the great coming of the 1.8 afaik
<DrHalan> yeah guessed so
<rww> h00k: mhm, I had fun with that yesterday
<rww> dependency hell \o/
<h00k> DrHalan: https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-devel-discuss/2010-June/011587.html
<h00k> rww: yay!
<h00k> I have 18 xserver packages being held atm
<DrHalan> does teh new kernel package work for you guys? i get some errors on configureing
<rww> h00k: I have three or four (plus a bunch of unrelated KDE stuff), 'cause I remove the input and video ones I don't need
<h00k> rww: I didn't :) I'm just going to let it do it's thing
<DrHalan> hook, thanks. Target X for maveric is 1.9 right? so there will be another upgrade
<h00k> DrHalan: I think so, yes
<h00k> DrHalan: You can join ubuntu-devel-discuss to get warnings and stuff, too
<h00k> and it's free!
<DrHalan> lol
<DrHalan> maybe i should. you can never have enough mailinglists
<IdleOne> h00k: 31 xserver packages being held back. I win :P
<h00k> IdleOne: :( pffffffffffff
<BUGabundo> no
<BUGabundo> i win
<BUGabundo> my X just froze
<BUGabundo> took it 30 sec to respond to REISUB
<BUGabundo> and from recovery, I fsck, updated files, and rebooted to new kernel
<BUGabundo> h00k: I confirm gwibber works :)
<h00k> BUGabundo: cool
<BUGabundo> nite
<cozziemoto> what is the best way to update from lucid to maverick?
<arand> cozziemoto: Take relevant backups, make sure you have non-LTS upgrdes enabled, "do-release-upgrade -d", EXPECT it to break. With all the xorg flux atm it might be worthwhile waiting until it's settled..
<jetienne> !info nodejs
<ubottu> nodejs (source: nodejs): Node.js event-based server-side javascript engine. In component universe, is extra. Version 0.1.97-1 (maverick), package size 345 kB, installed size 952 kB
<jetienne> excelent
<jetienne> !info gcc
<ubottu> gcc (source: gcc-defaults (1.93ubuntu2)): The GNU C compiler. In component main, is optional. Version 4:4.4.4-1ubuntu2 (maverick), package size 4 kB, installed size 64 kB
<lazaro> when I click on about gnome it says I have lucid  whe n I really have maverick installed
<lazaro> sorry, I ment to say , when I click on about ubuntu
<vega> and..?
<vega> it's not even alpha, don't expect every little detail to be up to date
<lazaro> I'm just reporting
<nperry> is xserver stil held back
<histo> Anyone here play desktop defender on facebook?  Its not loading for me for somereason right now.  Stops after loading creeps
<histo> Just wondering if someone can confirm
<LIONLIX> hi guys
<LIONLIX> once i upgrade to alpha1 the ati driver gone and cant install any xserver-xorg packages ???!!!
<vega> !!!
<Ian_corne> Score is -3737
<Ian_corne> meh :p
<Ian_corne> noty
<jpds> Nice.
<Ian_corne> partly kde's fault
<Ian_corne> and I only use kile :(
<Ian_corne> used*
<dholbach> Packaging Training Session in 15m in #ubuntu-classroom: Operation Cleansweep and the Patch Reviewers Team!
<vish> !ping
<ubottu> pong
<dupondje> bleh :) still waiting for xorg updates
<arand> aptitude removed from -standard? Excuse me while I rage for an hour or two :/
<epaulin> aptitude removed from standard due to the disk space? what's the replacer?
<MaximLevitsky> was 2.6.35 uploaded to maveric yet?
<epaulin> even this is not affecting me, it made me sad.
<ZykoticK9> MaximLevitsky, i'm currently using 2.6.35-2-generic from default Ubuntu repo
<MaximLevitsky> ZykoticK9: thanks!
<coz_> anyone have a decent sources.list for maverick?
<arand> coz_: Yea, hang on.
<coz_> arand,  cool
<arand> coz_: http://pastebin.com/e7ywe2mt using UK local mirrors, but it should be easily changeable in software sources once you've put it in sources.list (But do make a backup of your current one first of course before you replace with mine).
<coz_> arand,  thanks   will play with this one  :)
<arand> coz_: You are going to use it on mverick I hope?
<coz_> arand,  yeah  unless I want to be real stupid  :)
<arand> Just making sure you're aware ;)
<coz_> arand,  i could try it on warty warthog to see what happens lol
<arand> I'd like to see that :)
<coz_> arand,  I still have all the install disks  here from day one... I should install them and relish in the  progress :)
 * nperry would very much like to play with xserver 1.8
<coz_> i dont think I could handle going back to warty though :)
<arand> hrm, I get a headache just by hardy..
<coz_> :)
<knittl> there are a lot of xserver-xorg-* packages kept back
<knittl> safe to full-upgrade?
<knittl> hm no, want's to remove nvidia … :D
<knittl> * wants
<nperry> Hmmm mine only wants to remove xserver-xorg-video-all :/
<coz_> nperry,  I did  sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade with no issues here
<coz_> nperry,  of course that doesnt mean much :)
<ZykoticK9> Is anyone experiencing problems connecting to Facebook-chat with Empathy?  It is working on my Lucid box(s) but Maverick shows "Network error" in red on GUI.  Running "empathy" from CLI doesn't provide any output.
<BUGabundo> evening
<dupondje> hellow :
<dupondje> :)
<nperry> Evening  :)
<BUGabundo> hey nperry
<sebsebseb> Hi
<BUGabundo> wow
<BUGabundo> that's a FAIL
<BUGabundo> laptop complains of low power
<BUGabundo> I plug it in
<BUGabundo> complains of critical
<BUGabundo> I noticed its not pluged to the socket
<BUGabundo> plug it in, and it still goes to standby after I press cancel in the popup
<gnomefreak> BUGabundo: can you pastebin your zsync script please
<gnomefreak> i lost it when my flash drive broke so i picked up another one and want to back that up
<BUGabundo> gnomefreak: $ pastebinit zsyncu http://paste.ubuntu.com/447909/
<BUGabundo> I need to merge it with the old script
<gnomefreak> BUGabundo: thanks
<BUGabundo> to make it bash complaint
<Ian_corne> BUGabundo: I think that's because you maybe waited to long to click cancel?
<Ian_corne> just save your system
<BUGabundo> right now is just a copy paste helper
<gnomefreak> its not in bash?
<BUGabundo> nope
<BUGabundo> not that version
<gnomefreak> ah
<BUGabundo> Ian_corne: it was already charning, according to the power led
<BUGabundo> should NEVER have gone into stanby
<gnomefreak> BUGabundo: you dont have one for the alternate installer?
<BUGabundo> gnomefreak: shouldn't be to hard for a guy like you :)
<BUGabundo> gnomefreak: usually no. just livecd and dvd (which has both)
<BUGabundo> but just sed one of them
<gnomefreak> its not i hope should be cpy+pst change daily-live to alt.
<gnomefreak> not like it matters there is no daily image
<gnomefreak> alternate again
<BUGabundo> gnomefreak: yes there is. for all of them, right now
<gnomefreak> BUGabundo: the alternate daily page has none, its been on and off since A1
<BUGabundo> really?
 * BUGabundo checks
<BUGabundo> empty http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/daily/current/
<timboy> with maverick can I have two mouse cursors yet?
<BUGabundo> at least http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/daily-live/current/ its there
<BUGabundo> timboy: good question
<BUGabundo> let me know if you find out
<BUGabundo> try asking #ubuntu-x
<BUGabundo> or ping bjsnider or Sarvatt
<gnomefreak> BUGabundo: live has been there it never had this issue (during maverick) but alts seem problematic
<BUGabundo> live wasn't there the day I made the script :)
<gnomefreak> BUGabundo: out of the pat 2 week alt has been up maybe 3-4 days and 2 of tose was a 704mb build
 * gnomefreak brb smoke
<dupondje> somebody knows a script to built daily kernel ?
<BUGabundo> do you guys know http://code.google.com/p/mail-trends/ ?
<fqh> Hi all, I found that command "hdparm -B 128 /dev/sda"  depend on gnome-power-manager. If gnome-power-manager is not running, "hdparm -B 128 /dev/sda" will not take effect. So if I close X and live only in pure-tty, I can't set 128 for /dev/sda. Is it a bug?
<fqh> I think hdparm should get rid of gnome-power-manager, why hdparm can't work without gnome-power-manager ? It's strange and not convenient.
<BUGabundo> can anyone test mocp for me?
<BUGabundo> seems its broken
<BUGabundo> :(
<gnomefreak> fqh: for that i would file a bug, but i get the feeling it _has_ to depend on it.
<psusi> hdparm has nothing to do with g-p-m... it talks directly to the drive
<fqh> Yes, I think so too. But running "sudo hdparm -B 128 /dev/sda" under icewm or pure-tty , it can't take effect.  "sudo hdparm -B  /dev/sda" shows that the setting will return to 254 soon.
<psusi> fhq: you mean hdparm -B /dev/sda shows 128, then if you repeat it a few times, it goes back to 254?
<psusi> fhq: you must have something else running that is calling hdparm then, like laptp-mode-tools?
<fqh> psusi: yes,
<gnomefreak> not should what i was thinking about. libc6 is only dep of hdparm
<fqh> psusi: How to find if I running laptp-mode-tools?
<psusi> fqh: see if you installed the package?
<fqh> psusi: No, laptop-mode-tools is not installed, but pm-utils-powersave-policy is installed.
<dupondje> compiling own kernel atm
<dupondje> damn the current one has a dirty bug :(
<BUGabundo> bahhhh
<BUGabundo> bitten again by exaile :(
<psusi> fqh: that could be it
<fqh> psusi: Does pm-utils-powersave-policy push setting back to 254? Can we let it not do such thing?
<psusi> fqh: not sure, but quite likely
<dupondje> BUGabundo: there is gwibber update out :p
<BUGabundo> there is?
<BUGabundo>   Installed: 2.31.1~bzr743-0ubuntu1~daily1
<BUGabundo> looks the same to me
<dupondje> Haal:1 http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ maverick/main gwibber 2.30.0.1-0ubuntu4 [320kB]
<dupondje> ah your using the real edge :P
<BUGabundo> yep
<BUGabundo> always
<dupondje> lets hope we can upgrade xorg soon :)
<BUGabundo> WOOT
<BUGabundo> kmail works fine again
<dupondje> root      4811  3.2  0.0      0     0 ?        S    23:12   0:17 [flush-9:0]
<dupondje> what kind of process is this ?
<BUGabundo> kernel
<BUGabundo> writing to disk
<dupondje> hm k :)
<DrHalan> is gnome-power-manager broken?
<dupondje> there they are
<dupondje> the xorg packages :P
<DrHalan> really?
<dupondje> y
<DrHalan> does teh new xorg finaly not create a dependency hell?
<BUGabundo> yes
<BUGabundo> don't force upgrades of X for a few days
<dupondje> didn't force
<dupondje> dependencies are ok now
<BUGabundo> then wait
<BUGabundo> nvidia is broken for now
<dupondje> Ok upgraded xorg packages
<dupondje> working smooth :)
<gnomefreak> they showed up in changes list but it still wants to remove 2 needed packages
<dupondje> gnomefreak: aptitude update
<dupondje> didn't need to remove anything here
<gnomefreak> BUGabundo: nvidia has been broken at least for me. im on upstream drivers
<BUGabundo> wfm
<gnomefreak> once i get this garbage cleaned up i will test it
<gnomefreak> BUGabundo: misee bug 591001 about flash upgrade
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 591001 in adobe-flashplugin (Ubuntu) "CVE-2010-1297: Security Advisory for Flash Player, Adobe Reader and Acrobat " [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/591001
<gnomefreak> its been pushed it seems
<BUGabundo> I _think_ I'm using upstream .so
<BUGabundo> I have a feed monitoring for page changes
<gnomefreak> ok sasved you headaches
<gnomefreak> 3.1RC2 has been released
<gnomefreak> oops
<dupondje> bleh, want to play a wmv, and it fails :s
<gnomefreak> dupondje: aptitude isnt updateing it
<dupondje> gnomefreak: updating xorg ?
<gnomefreak> dupondje: its not
<gnomefreak> but i think i know what will :)
<gnomefreak> 0 packages upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 39 not upgraded.  using safe-upgrade
<dupondje> weird
<dupondje> it updated here :s
<BUGabundo> dupondje: yeah I had that, but bjsnider helped me work around it
<BUGabundo> you need to install one package
<BUGabundo> lib something 49
<gnomefreak> even smart wants to remove 2 nvidia and the 2 X packages
<BUGabundo> libavutil49
<gnomefreak> BUGabundo: for X?
<BUGabundo> for codecs
<gnomefreak> that is a player lib?
<gnomefreak> yeah
<gnomefreak> they updatedf that a while ago
<BUGabundo> its a mess in there
<gnomefreak> there is also a 51 IIRC
<BUGabundo> seems many players weren't rebuilt to use the new dep
<gnomefreak> or 52
<BUGabundo> not here
<BUGabundo> !info libavutil51
<ubottu> Package libavutil51 does not exist in maverick
<gnomefreak> libavutil50  was replacve with
<gnomefreak> libavutil50 - ffmpeg utility library
<gnomefreak> sorry replaced something
 * BUGabundo starts totem in debug to see why music stops
 * dupondje is going to bed
<dupondje> nite :)
<BUGabundo> nite
<Daekdroom> What? Aptitude no longer ships with standard?
<BUGabundo> WHAT?
<BUGabundo> really?
<Daekdroom> BUGabundo, https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/maverick-changes/2010-June/001202.html
<BUGabundo> $ apt-cache rdepends aptitude
<BUGabundo> its not in desktop ?!
<yofel_> it was in standard
<yofel_> they removed aptitude and tasksel from there though for some reason
<yofel> linux for human beings doesn't think of sysadmins as human beings I guess
<Daekdroom> yofel, I read from a blog it was so they could free 13-14MB from the CD.
<jcastro> I guess that depends on the kind of sysadmins you hang out with
<yofel> jcastro: true
<yofel> Daekdroom: ah, might make sense, I'm still going to miss it though
<patdk-wk> sysadmins aren't human
<Daekdroom> Why not fully replace apt-get with aptitude? o.o
<IdleOne> h00k: Now at 36 xserver packages held back :)
<IdleOne> further along we get the more packages are held back
<BUGabundo> Daekdroom: most docs use apt-get and not aptitude
<Daekdroom> well, indeed..
#ubuntu+1 2010-06-11
<foxmulder881> I also agree with Daekdroom, why not just use apt-get for everything in place of Aptitude?
<Daekdroom> foxmulder881, I actually believe it should be the other way around.
<yofel> foxmulder881: err, we meant use aptitude and get rid of apt-get
<foxmulder881> Daekdroom; sorry. Misunderstood. I guess we disagree then! lol
<patdk-wk> heh, I hate aptitude's menu crap
<patdk-wk> and always use apt-get
<foxmulder881> Daekdroom; what's so special about Aptitude?
<yofel> foxmulder881: why do you think we should use apt-get? because it has less features?
<Daekdroom> foxmulder881, it's "smarter"
<yofel> patdk-wk: you don't have to use the curses interface...
<Daekdroom> patdk-wk, I hate its interface, but the command line is awesome
<foxmulder881> yofel; it does everything required and is simple to use and understand. I personally can't stand Aptitude.
 * yofel actually likes the interface...
<BUGabundo> errk..
<yofel> foxmulder881: err... how are the command line options of aptitude more complicated than the apt-get ones?
<BUGabundo> patdk-wk: you ever used aptitude via cli, no ncrusers?
<BUGabundo> its more powerful then apt-get
<patdk-wk> never knew you could :)
<patdk-wk> and haven't seen anything that told me you could
<Daekdroom> I actually found out recently aptitude had a ncurses interface.
<Daekdroom> Tripped over it by accident a few days ago :P
<patdk-wk> everything is aptitude menu stuff, or apt-get
<BUGabundo> patdk-wk: aptitude install BLA
<BUGabundo> or my fab
<BUGabundo> alias aptitudeupgrade='sudo aptitude update ; sudo aptitude safe-upgrade ; sudo aptitude full-upgrade'
<bukayoo> patdk-wk: aptitude --help
<foxmulder881> So what can Aptitude do that apt-get can't?
<foxmulder881> Genuine question.
<BUGabundo> aptitude moo
<BUGabundo> foxmulder881: resolve some dep messes , for starter?
<arand> intelligent dependency solution suggestions
<jcastro> citations needed!
<BUGabundo> yeah that too
<BUGabundo> not that I ever use it
<BUGabundo> jcastro: ?
<jcastro> "resolve some dep messes , for starter? "
<BUGabundo> jcastro: I felt in love with aptitude when we did the kde 3.5->4.x migration
<arand> The gain is more like 2MB by the way (tasksel+aptitude), and ONLY if the install is done via ubiquity, d-i will still use it.
<BUGabundo> nothing does package dep resolving better then aptitude
<foxmulder881> By dep messes I'm assuming you mean general dep error for which apt-get can also fix? Or different.
<BUGabundo> apt-get can fix dep fails?
<BUGabundo> never did for me
<BUGabundo> specially when you have to downgrade a package
<arand> So if you use alternate install, you'll always get aptitude, if I've understood things correctly
<yofel> -f install can I think, but it never did what I wanted
<BUGabundo> lol
<BUGabundo> I stop using -f IONs ago
<foxmulder881> Yes, -f is what I'm referring to.
<jcastro> I don't know what you mean by "dep fail"
<BUGabundo> never actually fixes anythig
<foxmulder881> Works for me!
<yofel> and I'm not sure if apt-get will show you more than one resolution
<patdk-wk> I thought -f only fixed the apt-get database of installed crap
<patdk-wk> but not fix anything
<BUGabundo> jcastro: do you run devel cicle before beta? :p
<arand> Hmm, it has fixed countless things for me, but anyways...
<jcastro> BUGabundo: yes, for the past 5 years!
<BUGabundo> then you should know what I me
<BUGabundo> take the X migration going right now
<BUGabundo> aptitude won't install anything critical of it
<jcastro> apt's been holding it back for me
<BUGabundo> apt-get full-upgrade would, no questions asked
<jcastro> you mean dist-upgrade?
<foxmulder881> What the hell is full-upgrade?
<BUGabundo> yes sorry
<BUGabundo> the habit of aptitude
<foxmulder881> lol
<jcastro> i've been running apt-get upgrade every day and it's holding back the packages like it's supposed to
<foxmulder881> Apt-get and Aptitude breed different types of lingo!
<arand> Well, same questions as aptitude full-upgrade, really, but aptitude tries to keep it sane, and tells you things, apt-get just says here's what I'll do, dowant?
<BUGabundo> they do
<jcastro> dist-upgrade is for upgrading from one distro release to another
<BUGabundo> one of the most confusing one
<BUGabundo> is aptitude install also does upgrades
<foxmulder881> arand; that's crap.
<yofel> just tried to compare safe-upgrade with apt-get upgrade and they already disagree, aptitude will install the new kernel images, apt-get won't
<BUGabundo> \o/
 * BUGabundo serves a slice of bread with peanut butter to yofel
<foxmulder881> yofel; so find out why.
<yofel> thanks
<Daekdroom> BUGabundo, aptitude install also removes "useless" packages, instead of only suggesting it like apt-get does
<yofel> foxmulder881: no reason, apt-get holds the linux meta packages back, while aptitude simply installs the new files they now depend on and upgrades them
<foxmulder881> There's always a reason behind it if apt-get fails for some reason. I like to manually get behind the source of problems like that. I don't like applications to do everything for me and not let me know why it went pear-shaped in the first place.
<BUGabundo> I would love to see apt be more verbose some times
<BUGabundo> then again, we have dselect
<jcastro> apt installed the new kernel for me yesterday
<arand> jcastro: Hmm, well, it is for operations other than upgrading packages, e.g. removals and new-installs
<BUGabundo> Daekdroom: that's debian/ubuntu policy
<BUGabundo> has been for one or two cycles
<Daekdroom> BUGabundo, but apt-get doesn't do that at all.
<Daekdroom> It's aptitude specific
<arand> Which I guess once released, is rather irrelevant
<BUGabundo> did last time I tried on debian
<arand> Daekdroom: apt-get autoremove does.
<Daekdroom> arand, yeah, but aptitude does it with only an aptitude install. No specific command for that.
<arand> You always have to be more specific with apt-* no holding hands like with aptitude..
<BUGabundo> if that was true, based on what synaptic shows as obsolete
<BUGabundo> I would have 500 MBs extra free space :)
<foxmulder881> arand; that's what I'm trying to say. That's the way I prefer things.
<Daekdroom> So we need a package manager that's verbose-esque like aptitude and specific like apt-get?
<foxmulder881> I guess so!
<arand> Yes, so do I, but I've come to understand that ubuntu will kill my babies, and such is life.
<BUGabundo> Daekdroom: dselect
<BUGabundo> or go all hardcore, and dpgk
<BUGabundo> *dpkg
<jcastro> don't use dselect, it will just make you want to kill yourself
<foxmulder881> I also like dpkg. But only for purging stuff and if no other deps required. But it is rock soild every time.
 * patdk-wk uses dpkg* alot
<BUGabundo> jcastro: I was jk, ofc
<jcastro> heh
 * yofel only uses dpkg if there are .debs to install or --force-* is needed
 * Daekdroom doesn't like --force at all
<yofel> it's there for a reason, and no, you shouldn't use it without knowing what you're doing
<arand> Hmm, building your own packages means a lot of dpkg, and dpkg -L/-S is just crazy useful
<yofel> +1
<yofel> (forgot about that ^^)
<jcastro> BUGabundo: what are you doing tomorrow? Want to help with unity/global menu?
<foxmulder881> I'm off for now. Cheers folks. Off to reinstall lucid actually!
<arand> That tasksel is going though... not awfully sad about that, it's a beast of messing up a system..
<BUGabundo> jcastro: last day of work, before one week vacations mostly offline
<BUGabundo> if weather permits
<BUGabundo> arand: tasksel is nice
<BUGabundo> jcastro: I really should re-test unity
<BUGabundo> haven't boot into it since it was out
<arand> BUGabundo: IT IS NOT: Bug #574287
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 574287 in tasksel (Ubuntu) "tasksel uninstalled my system!" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/574287
<jcastro> holla at me when you want to try, I need help testing the global menu!
<BUGabundo> arand: LOOOL
<BUGabundo> jcastro: okay
<BUGabundo> I'll probably _cry_ about the here and StatusNet/twitter
<BUGabundo> I even created the SN group for it )
<BUGabundo> :)
<BUGabundo> identi.ca/group/unity
<arand> I still need to test it out on debian, since presumably it's not an ubuntu change inducing that, seems like tasksel and ubuntu-desktop = unfriends...
<BUGabundo> ahaha
<BUGabundo> only if you clear -desktop task
<BUGabundo> duh
<arand> BUGabundo: Nope: 1 install openssh, 2 uninstall openssh = removal of half of gnome :/
<Daekdroom> What does tasksel do?
<BUGabundo> what?!?!
<BUGabundo> no can do!
<arand> Daekdroom: Install a group of packages meant for a specific task.
<BUGabundo> Daekdroom: think like this
<BUGabundo> you want to install a LAMP
<BUGabundo> it does it all for you
<BUGabundo> no need to fetch, apache, mysql, php, etc by hand
<BUGabundo> its like a special meta-package
<BUGabundo> sooooooo
<BUGabundo> anyone can confirm mocp is DOA?
<arand> ..google says museum of contemporary photography, hmm..
<arand> BUGabundo: mocp who?
<Sarvatt> well that stinks, no more 64 bit flash
<Sensiva> Sarvatt elaborate please?
<Sarvatt> they closed down the beta since it was based on 10 instead of 10.1
<Sarvatt> can't download it from their website anymore
<cwillu> pokity poke
<koshie> Hi
<lucitu> Flash crashing in chrome?
<arand> lucitu: Has been for ages, I think..
<lucitu> arand: only recently
<arand> Hmm, well I'm not a chromium user, but I rember it doing that a week or so ago...
<lucitu> arand: about 2wks ago when libgtk2.0 was upgraded..had to downgrade to lucid version to work
<lucitu> arand: looks like libgtk2.0 will stay that way..
<arand> Sarvatt: Hmm, I've got the .so if you want it?
<Sarvatt> arand: nah I've got it, thank you though. just a shame they stopped it
<arand> lucitu: Hmm, yea, I'm sorry i don't think I can be much help there, but search LP, as is my general-handwavey-response to most things..
<arand> I'm off to bed..
<cwillu> who can I poke about alsa development?  Rumour has it that the latest alsa has support for some speciality recording hardware that I have, but I haven't had any luck compiling it for 2.6.>28, and it appears that lucid's alsa doesn't have it, even though as far as I can tell it _should_ have it
<cwillu> m-audio fast track ultra, 8x8 channel usb
<Volkodav> cwillu just compile the latest and see if it works
<Volkodav> that's all
<cwillu> thanks for reading what I wrote :p
<Volkodav> I mean on the later kernels
<cwillu> 2.6.>28 == anything newer than 2.6.28
<Volkodav> did you try 34 35 ?
<cwillu> yes
<cwillu> missing symbols
<Volkodav> while compiling ?
<cwillu> but I can rebuild the kernel itself fine
<cwillu> yes
<Volkodav> on all kernels or some specifics ?
<cwillu> not dead sure I've tried against 2.6.35 yet, hang on (that machine is in the other room, and I haven't installed ssh on it yet)
<cwillu> 2.6.34 is the latest I've tried
<Volkodav> did you try to compile om maverick or lynx ?
<Volkodav> well 35 is in the mainstream ppa rc 2 I believe
<cwillu> rc2 isn't, no;  last I checked it only has a source deb
 * Volkodav was about to install it too
<Volkodav> http://kernel.ubuntu.com/~kernel-ppa/mainline/
<cwillu> planning on moving to it on a couple servers as soon as rc3 is available (.35 has a bunch of btrfs fixes that I want, and rc2 has a known btrfs corruption issue)
<Volkodav> all 3 debs are there for maverick only on 35 rc2
<cwillu> oh, wait, I was looking at the lucid source, yep
<Volkodav> Did you read about the regression on 35 ?
<cwillu> there's so many, did you mean a particular one?
<Volkodav> overall performance speed etc
<cwillu> udev and btrfs are what I'm aware of
<cwillu> ya, that's a udev issue
<cwillu> that phoeronix junk
<Volkodav> I would like to tinker btrfs on my SSD
<cwillu> afaik, that's already been sorted out
<cwillu> you can set up btrfs via dkms easily enough, just haven't bothered yet
<cwillu> _requires_ 2.6.35 currently though
<Volkodav> is it in the installer option on maverick yet ?
<cwillu> no idea;
<Volkodav> set up you mean convert ?
<cwillu> I've been using it for about a year though
 * psusi is quite pleased with ext4 on his ssd... and on the new 1.5 tb wd drive
<psusi> anyone wanna test e2defrag? ;)
<cwillu> no, I meant to install btrfs modules from git via dkms instead of what's in mainline (given that rc2 has some issues there)
<Volkodav> cwillu did you try the snapshot yet on it ?
<cwillu> long ago mate :)
<Volkodav> oh ok
<cwillu> I've been deploying embedded stuff on it for about 8 months
 * psusi hopes to get his patch for e2fsck into maverick and lazy_itable_init on by default so it only takes 30 seconds instead of 15 minutes to format a 1.5 tb ext4 partition
<cwillu> checksumming is so very handy when you only have crappy sd cards as root drives
<Volkodav> how is it different from ZFS dtrace ?
<cwillu> haven't used zfs
<cwillu> although my impression is that btrfs is on much more solid theoretical footing than zfs
<cwillu> we're probably going to have lzo compression in a day or two, raid5 is coming along nicely, etc
<Volkodav> well then you have an option of playing with rc2 ot compile your own I guess
<cwillu> anyways, back to alsa :p
<cwillu> unless you wanna keep talking btrfs :p
<Volkodav> how does raid5 plays with ssd s though ?
<cwillu> how do you mean?
<Volkodav> I heard they had issues on early stages
<Volkodav> they simly did not work
<cwillu> which raid5?  It's not done yet
<psusi> don't work is not an error description...
<Volkodav> any raid for that matter with ssd
<cwillu> lots of things don't simply don't work, because they haven't been implemented
<cwillu> no, that's not true
<psusi> drives don't know or care if they are in a raid
<psusi> you're not going to be able to TRIM them currently though...
<Volkodav> but internally every ssd is already a raid
<cwillu> layering btrfs on top of lvm has been troublesome, mainly because lvm didn't pass through barriers properly to the hardware
<cwillu> Volkodav, so are most harddrives
<psusi> no, an ssd is an ssd
<psusi> raid stands for redundant array of inexpensive disks... definitionally impossible for a single disk to be one
<Volkodav> every ssd has internal raid controller with bunch of memory in it
<cwillu> Volkodav, it's more complicated than that in fact
<psusi> no, it has a flash memory controller
<cwillu> the controller does much more than most raid controllers do
<psusi> that emulates a sata disk
<Volkodav> does trimming etc
<psusi> no, trimming is something the os does
<psusi> or is working towards doing...
<cwillu> wear levelling, compaction, etc
<Volkodav> os kernel and FS
<Volkodav> takes 3 just to trim
<cwillu> the performance differences between ssd drives largely comes down to the algorithms in use
<psusi> os driver = part of kernel
<psusi> err, fs driver rather
<Volkodav> cwillu but the bottom line that they are all internally in raid
<cwillu> the companies with experience with incremental garbage collection were the first to get decent lasting performance
<cwillu> Volkodav, no, the bottom line is that they're apples and oranges
<cwillu> you might as well say a system with multiple mounts is a raid
<Volkodav> apples ssd who is oranges ?
<cwillu> raid
<psusi> or a disk with multiple heads... multiple heads do not a raid make... a floppy disk is not a raid...
<Volkodav> so there is no difference in setting up ssd or regular harddrive say in raid
<cwillu> no, there's big differences
<Volkodav> that's all I was saying
 * psusi needs to do a thorough check to make sure everything is in order and release a new rev of e2defrag and get someone to sponsor uploading it to maverick universe
<cwillu> ... and we keep telling you you're wrong :p
<Volkodav> people could not even boot them first
<cwillu> Volkodav, ssd drives?  yes, yes they could
<cwillu> Before they had ata interfaces in front of them, they weren't at all like block devices at all
<cwillu> while raid is a way of taking a bunch of block devices, and ganging them into a single device
<Volkodav> they just needed  boot parameter dmraid=true
<Volkodav> well back to alsa
<cwillu> :p
<psusi> dmraid has nothing to do with ssd.. dmraid is bios fake hardware raid support
<Volkodav> what are you trying to get to work ?
<psusi> really only exists for compatibility with winders
<cwillu> piece of hardware called "m-audio fast track ultra"
<cwillu> I can get usb id's and such
<cwillu> currently only the midi interfaces comes up properly
<psusi> hrm.. that reminds me... I need to poke someone about getting the dmraid regression in lucid SRU'd in time for the 10.04.1 respin...
<Volkodav> so it is a newer sound card I guess ?
<cwillu> Somebody posted usb traces of all the mixer functionality under windows, I was planning on hacking that in, but I need to start with the basic support
<cwillu> it's a year or so old, but the others in its family also weren't supported
<cwillu> there's been patches floating around, but they're in the changelog for the latest alsa stable
<cwillu> and in the source
<Volkodav> hmm
<Volkodav> may as well patch
 * Volkodav just patched exaile 
<Volkodav> mini mode is not working
<Volkodav> was not*
<cwillu> Volkodav, I finding it hard to not say this in a rude fashion
<cwillu> Volkodav, but your reading comprehension leaves a little bit to be desired :p
<Volkodav> oh all that was for windoze ?
 * Volkodav getting focus together
<cwillu> case in point :p
<cwillu> let's start over
<Volkodav> hmm
<cwillu> (a) alsa mainline doesn't compile against recent kernels without patches that I can't find
<Fudge> does luke chat in here?
<cwillu> (b) ubuntu's alsa doesn't seem to be recent enough to include the new drivers
<Volkodav> do they exist those patches yet ?
<cwillu> (c) I need to be able to compile from some source, so that I can generate patches to send upstream
<Volkodav> I would check gentoo forums
<Volkodav> ooouf
<cwillu> and I will not under any circumstances be installing gentoo on my machines :p
<Volkodav> you may find the patches on their forums
<Volkodav> I did twice
<cwillu> I was hoping to find an alsa maintainer or someone with similar experience, to basically copy their approach to this
<cwillu> Volkodav, the problem isn't so much finding a way to make it build, and more finding the _right_ way to make it build
<cwillu> if I include patches to build it under 2.6.35, and those don't match what we in debian/ubuntu use, then it makes it harder for me to get support with testing and development, let alone upstreaming
<Volkodav> oh we talking  not just the dirty hack to make it work - you want elegant ?
<cwillu> The point of the endeavour is to not have magic packages on my system :)
<Volkodav> or the alsa type approach
<cwillu> the sooner I can upstream it, the sooner I can work on _other_ things which need fixing :)
<Volkodav> there must some channel for alsa I think
<cwillu> an ubuntu/debian alsa channel?
<Volkodav> debian probably be a better shoice
<Volkodav> or deb-dev
<Volkodav> they have a few dev channels for debian
<cwillu> you know, I really wish I would remember sooner alternate nicks that particular people have :p
<cwillu> crimsun_, can I poke you for a couple minutes?
<psusi> if anyone cares to test the defrag package, a new build is now in my ppa
<bukayoo> psusi: wud love to..where is the ppa? am assuming the dev has to be unmounted?
<psusi> bukayoo, on launchpad... ppa:psusi/ppa... yes, has to be unmounted, and of course, have a current backup, or otherwise don't care if the data on it is lost... works well for me, but still has a serious possibility of totally destroying all your data ;)
<Nitsuga> hello!
<Nitsuga> Am I the only one with rhytmbox plugins problems?
<bukayoo> psusi: aside from destroyed data, how can I tell if success?  does the % non-contiguous from fsck enough?
<psusi> bukayoo, that's one indicator... it has an ncurses interface that shows the disk map too, and has a frag program to check fragmentation of specific files... also you can run the e2freegrag from e2fsprogs to check free space fragmentation
<bukayoo> psusi: guessing it shud be zero after?
<psusi> also run an e2fsck -f after defrag
<psusi> yep
<bukayoo> psusi: ok..will try
<psusi> it's a little slow creating the relocation map now... changed it to use a double binary tree indexed extent list instead of a double array of block pointers so it can now handle very large disks without many, many gigs of ram, at the expense of some cpu
<psusi> will need to do some optimizations to regain startup speed but I can now defrag a 1.5 tb disk with only 2 gigs of ram
<psusi> ohh, you should also do a read only pass first with -r to make sure it works
<psusi> and depending ont he size of the disk and ram size you might want to add -p and specify a larger buffer pool size than the default 32768 to speed things up
<bukayoo> psusi: can I try on a vbox disk?
<psusi> sure
<bukayoo> psusi: great..i have some junk I can try.
<psusi> for my testing I usually just make a test lvm volume and either restore a dump to it or dd a snapshot of my root volume
<psusi> and in case the name led you to think otherwise, it does work on ext4
<psusi> now
<Sensiva> psusi launchpad link please?
<psusi> Sensiva, launchpad.net/e2defrag is the project... for the ppa just apt-add-repository ppa:psusi/ppa
<bukayoo> psusi: could not determine the filesystem type. pls run the appropriate defragmenter
<psusi> bukayoo, ohh... I forgot it even had a generic auto defragger... just run e2defrag instead... I'll have to take a look at the wrapper now
<bukayoo> psusi: ok..now working
<psusi> it used to support ext, xia, and minix too
<psusi> oh weird... looks like the wrapper is just a script that calls file on the dev node and parses its output to decide what the fs is... that doesn't work on actual devices... anymore...
<bukayoo> psusi: it's working now..just like pacman..will try later on a real hd bec the virtual disk is clean
<psusi> hehe
<psusi> good old ascii graphics ;)
<psusi> takes you back doesn't it?  I remember using this thing when I first tried slackware back in '95
<bukayoo> psusi: yes it does..I see some 'B'ad blocks.  what is that?
<psusi> probably the journal
<psusi> B is just generic for anything that can't be moved
<bukayoo> psusi: ok
<psusi> no, wait... I made the journal movable....
<psusi> hrm....
<psusi> how big of a volume is this?  is it freshly formatted?  ext4?  it might be the resize inode...
<psusi> but usually that's so small it doesn't show up
<bukayoo> psusi: it's an ext4
<bukayoo> psusi: where is the image paste bin?
<psusi> photobucket?
 * psusi wishes Ted, Alex, and Linus hand't given up on this thing
<psusi> err, Remmy not Alex
<bukayoo> psusi: here is a snapshot  http://imagebin.ca/view/0ABy22N6.html
<psusi> ahh, yea, that's the resize inode
<psusi> reserves a little space after each block group descriptor table for expansion
<bukayoo> psusi: what are the little white dots?  looks like it didn't put them all together?
<psusi> free space, see the key? ;)
<bukayoo> bundled closer to the front?
<psusi> or legend
<bukayoo> psusi: ohh..my bad
<psusi> by default it tries to locate data in the block group of the owning inode
<psusi> if you use the inode priority file option though to assign a high priority to an inode, it will force it to the start of the disk rather than in its native block group
<psusi> this is handy for packing all the boot files ureadahead reads at the start of the disk, even if their inodes are scattered around
<bukayoo> psusi: if I remember it correctly the windowz defragmenter kind of move them up front..was it windows or norton?
<bukayoo> psusi: will try now on a real hd..
<bukayoo> psusi: but I think mine boots so fast some stuff aren't ready in time.. always get a fatal: module.dep load failure 3x before it loads properly
<psusi> afaik, microsoft licensed diskkeeper, and that just kind of randomly moves fragmented files around until they are not fragmented anymore
<psusi> this acts like it started with a completely empty disk, allocating blocks one after the other from left to right until every file on the disk has had blocks allocated... then moves everything from its current position to the new position
<psusi> but like I said, it tries to allocate blocks in the same block group as the inode that wants them so they are located near the owning inode
<bukayoo> psusi: just for my enlightenment.. I was thinking b4 can I achieve the same if I copy the whole disk out, reformat old disk and then copy back?
<psusi> bukayoo, doing that with ext4 will generally result in low fragmentation, but does not do the same thing since the kernel uses different allocation algorithms
<bukayoo> psusi: e2freefrag count error after -  http://imagebin.ca/view/kOdpoy.html
<psusi> run e2fsck -f first after defrag
<psusi> right now defrag does not update the free blocks count in the superblock if it ends up allocating/freeing blocks for the extent tree so it can end up wrong... fsck will fix that easily.. that's on my todo list
<bukayoo> psusi: here is the e2freefrag after http://imagebin.ca/view/xdeqNNm6.html
<psusi> yep, that looks about what I've come to expect
<bukayoo> psusi: here is the before - http://imagebin.ca/view/KgLIOZ.html
<psusi> you can get larger than 2gb free space chunks if you up the flex_bg factor when you mkfs too with mke2fs -G x... the default is 32 which gives the 2gb maxium contiguous free space
<bukayoo> psusi: ok..but remember this is a vbox virtual disk
<bukayoo> created by vbox
<bukayoo> psusi: anyway thnks for the nice tool..will try on real hd. will let you know
<psusi> make sure you backup first ;)
<ZykoticK9> have the xserver-xorg-video-* files been kept back for a while now?  I've just installed so am curious if it's been like this for a while already?  (I'm happily using "sudo aptitude safe-upgrade")
<psusi> and it was originally written by Theodore Tso, Remmy Card, and Linus Torvalds... they just abandoned it ages ago and I'm bringing it back to life ;)
<psusi> of course it will probably be rendered obsolete in a year or two by e4defrag, but hey... was interesting to work on and gives us something to use in the mean time
<psusi> and hell, I might even port it to work on ntfs
<psusi> and fat32
<bukayoo> psusi: definitely..what is e4defrag?  the newer version from these trio?
<psusi> defragger supposedly being written from scratch to do online defrag of ext4
<psusi> using ioctls built into the kernel rather than directly mucking with the disk
<psusi> it has the advantage of being able to work on a mounted fs, and be safe by going through the journal... but since it has to allocate a new file, then atomically swap blocks, I doubt it will ever be as fast or be able to pack files as well as e2defrag
<psusi> or optimize free space
<psusi> if you loose power in the middle of an e2defrag, your screwed ;)
<bukayoo> psusi: i wud think so.unless you stop all procs writing to it
<bukayoo> psusi: i used to work with tandem and had to stop procs so to increase max extents of file near max
<psusi> the really nifty thing about e2defrag is that you can build a priority list from the ureadahead pack file and pass it to e2defrag so it packs all those files sequentially at the start of the disk to speed up boot time... I don't see e4defrag ever being able to do that
<psusi> ext4's delayed allocation, extents, and multiblock allocator really does a fantastic job of minimizing fragmentation
<psusi> even for bit torrenting, which usually results in horrible fragmentation... ext4 keeps it contiguous as long as the torrent app uses fallocate() to tell it how big the file is going to be up front...
<psusi> and even if it does't, ext4 still seems to do a pretty good job
<cwillu> psusi, there's no reason an online defragmenter couldn't do all the same things though
<cwillu> with the possible exception of dealing with a near full filesystem,
<psusi> cwillu, I'm not sure how it could... the way it is designed now, it has to create a new file, force it to allocate blocks, then swap those blocks with the file it is trying to defragment... doesn't really have a way to analyze all files on the fs at once, including the free space
<psusi> e4defrag that is
<bukayoo> plus with all processes doing IO to the disk
<bukayoo> it's like cleaning a kitchen with the cooks still at it
<psusi> of course, e2defrag doesn't care if the fs is 99.9% full, it will defrag it just fine ;)
<cwillu> psusi, the ioctl's don't give any control over location?
<bukayoo> I always tell windowz user to stop screen savers, anti-virus, as much processes before doing defrag
<psusi> cwillu, as I understand it, the new ioctls just allow e4defrag to request that the kernel atomically swap the blocks between two files.. so it creates a dummy donor file first, hopes that it is allocated some contiguous blocks, then swaps with the file it is trying to defrag, then deletes the donor
<ZykoticK9> psusi, sorry side question - do you happen to know if Transmission observes fallocate() as you noted above?  i have run into issue with fragmentation on drives with ext3/4 when used with torrents.  I was under the impression the only way to "defrag" was to copy everything to another media, delete the origional, then copy everything back.
<cwillu> so all you'd need is a call to attempt to make a file of a given size at a given location, and you're laughing :)
<psusi> ZykoticK9, I believe it does... from what I have seen transmission results in little to no fragmentation on ext4... ext3 is a different story
<ZykoticK9> psusi, thanks
 * cwillu looks forward to more fancy user-space tools for btrfs
<psusi> be nice when btrfs is actually stable and well supported
<psusi> in the mean time I'm waiting for the new lvm tools to get merged into maverick so we can use lvm to take snapshots, test upgrading, and be able to revert if things to wrong
<bukayoo> psusi: is the 4096 block size now the std? with smaller files this may be too big?
<psusi> bukayoo, 4k block size has been pretty standard for many years now...
<psusi> I actually wish ext supported > 4k blocks... seems there are some bugs in the kernel that prevent it from working
<psusi> my 1.5 tb disk wastes far too much space on unused inodes, and allocation bitmaps that would be reduced with a larger block size
<bukayoo> psusi: I guess if you use it for big files like multimedia, a much bigger blk size wud help
<bukayoo> less 'swiss cheese'
<psusi> the main problem with ext4 is that you end up having a good deal of space used by the block allocation bitmaps, and the maxium size of a block group is 128mb... and the default is to allocate 8192 inodes per block group, which leas to far more than anyone could ever need on tb+ size disks
<psusi> you can reduce the allocated inodes at mkfs time with -E largefile or largefile4
<psusi> but then you are still wasting space on the allocation bitmaps
<psusi> I need to check on how the 64 bit feature is coming along... that will allow much larger block groups..
<bukayoo> agreed
<bukayoo> got to go.nice talking to you psusi
<psusi> but now the wife says it's bed time... night
<BUGabundo_remote> raises the sales,row to south!
<arand> Now the floodgates of xserver seems to have opened ./
<BUGabundo_remote> they are?
<foxmulder881> Can someone here help me with something quickly?
<BUGabundo_remote> shoot
<foxmulder881> Not related to Maverick, but Lucid, sorry. But guys in #ubuntu are a bit ditsy at the moment. I upgraded Lucid today in tty1 via apt-get and noticed a few message stating "unattended upgrades...". Any idea what that is all about or is it just normal messages from something?
<foxmulder881> No ideas!!! :-(
<foxmulder881> Perhaps I'll reinstall again tomorrow morning and try upgrade via aptitude and see how it goes.
<cwillu> foxbuntu, from a terminal, use "do-release-upgrade"
<cwillu> too late now of course, but ya
<cwillu> or did you mean it was already lucid, and you just applied new updates?
<cwillu> er, nvm
<cwillu> that'll teach me to not show parts
<BUGabundo_remote> cwillu hum no, foxbuntu is still here
<cwillu> BUGabundo_remote, has foxbuntu said anything recently?
<cwillu> as opposed to a certain other fox
<cwillu> tab complete fail :p
<cwillu> because the target is no longer in the room
<BUGabundo_remote> ahh
<zniavre> hello
<zniavre> im trying rgba option with 10.10 it works quite well
<zniavre> some of you experienced some bug with panels and rgba activated ?
<DrHalan> trying the new x
<DrHalan> seems to work :)
<DrHalan> but gnome-power-manager stilll doesnt -.-
<ripps> Does anybody know how to remove the battery indicator? I'm on a desktop, so a battery inidcator is pointless
<DrHalan> ripps: annoys me too.
<DrHalan> normally you can set taht in the energy properties
<DrHalan> but i guess its a bug
<ripps> I also can't remove the bluetooth applet.
<ripps> That one doesn't annoy me as much, as I do have a bluetooth.
<gnomefreak76> remove the applet-indicator should do it, but shhhh im not here
<DrHalan> am i the olny one not getting past gdm?
<gnomefreak76> useing nvidia?
<DrHalan> im suing virtualbox
<DrHalan> when gdm comes up it says gnome-power-manager couldnt be started or something like that
<gnomefreak76> most likely not but i dont have it loading on start up
 * gnomefreak76 not very good with this away thing
<DrHalan> hows that gnomefreak?
<DrHalan> can i just remove it?
<gnomefreak76> DrHalan: i shouldnt be here
<gnomefreak76> DrHalan: i wouldnt remove it
<BUGabundo_remote> DrHalan: there's and vb pacakage on hold due to X migration
<BUGabundo_remote> if you forced it to install, maybe that's why you got a broken GDM
<DrHalan> well gdm works i can seee login but there an indicator on the top right that says that gnome-power-manager couldnt be started
<DrHalan> and when i try to login x crashes
<shadeslayer> hey all :D
<shadeslayer> anyone using kubuntu?
<BUGabundo_remote> nope
<shadeslayer> i cant seem to find the show desktop plasmoid
<shadeslayer> any ideas?
<mfraz74> quickaccess plasmoid has been updated
<shadeslayer> mfraz74: yes :)
<shadeslayer> mfraz74: does it work now?
<mfraz74> no
<mfraz74> unless i need to logout and log back in
<shadeslayer> mfraz74: hmm..
<DrHalan> thre were some packages missing its working now :9
<shadeslayer> mfraz74: plasma crashes ?
<DrHalan> there iwll be another upgrade to 1.9 right?
<mfraz74> shadeslayer: yes, background goes black and the refreshes
<mfraz74> how do i find out if the new version is the one i'm using?
<h00k> IdleOne: :)
<Ian_corne> gwibber update BUGabundo_remote
<h00k> IdleOne: I had a bunch of xserver updates actually install with a safe-upgrade yesterday
<cwillu> !info binutils
<ubottu> binutils (source: binutils): The GNU assembler, linker and binary utilities. In component main, is optional. Version 2.20.51.20100608-0ubuntu1 (maverick), package size 2139 kB, installed size 11676 kB
<Ian_corne> Something is still conflicting with nvidia-current
<Pici> The bot is only updated once or twice a day, so you may not see your updated pacakges in there.
<cwillu> who, me?
<BUGabundo_remote> Ian_corne: fyi I run daily ppa
<Pici> cwillu: you're not a bot, are you?
<cwillu> Pici, I just poked a bot
<BUGabundo_remote> yes Pici, cwillu is a domestic bot
<BUGabundo_remote> I tried to make him do the place of roomba
<BUGabundo_remote> but he just scarted garbish
 * cwillu starts breaking a stick into toothpicks, scattering them as he goes
<cwillu> sanity check:  a kernel built with binutils 2.20 won't have modules loadable on a system with binutils 2.19?
<cwillu> or something like that?
<cwillu> trying to figure out why somebody's kernel builds stopped being usable, my current theory is that he started building for maverick, and that broke his lucid builds
<Ian_corne> BUGabundo_remote: ok
<Ian_corne> Anyone know of a ppa for freeciv?
<psusi> Ian_corne: it's in the main repo
<bukayoo> hello psusi
<psusi> o/
<bukayoo> psusi: just did a defrag on a data drive and the results are great
<patdk-wk> psusi, making progress on that still?
<psusi> patdk-wk: yea... just made a new release last night with a build in my ppa
<bukayoo> psusi: yes here is the results http://imagebin.ca/view/F-2z5lZv.html
<patdk-wk> where's it at? :)
<psusi> and just fired off an email to the motu mailing list asking for review and sponsorship
<psusi> launchpad.net/e2defrag, ppa:psusi/ppa
 * patdk-wk has been hiding in +1 cause this channel is too noisy :)
<bukayoo> psusi: from 35% non-contiguous to zero
<BUGabundo_remote> wow
<BUGabundo_remote> that's impressive t
<Ian_corne> psusi: yes but not good enough :p
<patdk-wk> oh, and I thought I was reading #ubuntu :)
<Ian_corne> well not far enough
 * BUGabundo_remote slaps patdk-wk
<patdk-wk> I noticed when BUG said something :)
<psusi> bukayoo: wow, you had 35% to start?
<psusi> Ian_corne: what do you mean?
<bukayoo> psusi: yes and that's an ext4 fs..expected bec I do a lot of rw to it..multimedia files and lots of vbox vdi files
<psusi> bukayoo: is this an old ext3 fs?
<bukayoo> psusi: nope it's a new ext4 from the start
<Ian_corne> psusi: that 2.2.1 is released
<psusi> hrm... I wouldn't expect to see that much fragmentation on ext4... especially with plenty of free space
<psusi> Ian_corne: ohh, you mean freeciv just made a brand new release?  yea, it will take a while for someone to package and upload
<Ian_corne> Well could be they maintained one
<Ian_corne> themselves
<Ian_corne> some developers do :)
<psusi> bukayoo: how long did that take by the way?  if you have the memory you can speed it up by giving it more buffer pool to play with.. it defaults to only using 32mb... giving it 256 or 512 megs can help a good bit
<bukayoo> psusi: I think about 30-40 mins?
<psusi> outch
<bukayoo> psusi: I have 6gig RAM
<bukayoo> will do next time..however the other data drive about the same size has only .6% non-contiguous..can't explain why.. do the same amt of rw
<wizard__> I'm using indicator-applet-appmenu but it only works for VLC, and nothing else.  Is anyone else experienceing this, or is it just me?  No other apps, no matter which ones I try (Ive tried dozens) it only works for VLC.
<cwillu> !info ardour
<ubottu> ardour (source: ardour): digital audio workstation (graphical gtk2 interface). In component universe, is optional. Version 1:2.8.9-1 (maverick), package size 5184 kB, installed size 14992 kB
<gnomefreak> this is just great. no graphics and TTY is very very small
<gnomefreak> even upstream drivers work
<yofel> hm?
<patdk-wk> /dev/sde: 943/715520 files (39.8% non-contiguous), 131174728/183143646 blocks
<patdk-wk> that is just normal ext3, it's still karmic
<gnomefreak> i can barely see the text in all the TTYs. it is due to nvidia not building against updated X
<gnomefreak> agians kernel sorry
<patdk-wk> hmm, strange, that disk only contains movies, that where copied there, an rsync from another drive
<patdk-wk> wonder why it's so fragmented
<patdk-wk> as no files where deleted or modified
<yofel> gnomefreak: tried nvidia 256?
<yofel> works fine here
<yofel> I'm trying to rebuild the package for new X though
<gnomefreak> .me tries PPA
<yofel> I have it from x-updates
<yofel> won't install with X1.8
<gnomefreak> earlier it said it was removing nvidia-173 and -common but trying to install them says it is newest. but im trying PPa right now
<gnomefreak> ?
<gnomefreak> 256?
<yofel> nvidia-current:
<yofel>   Installed: 256.29-0ubuntu1~xup
<yofel>   Candidate: 256.29-0ubuntu1~xup
<Sarvatt> thanks for reminding me i need to rebuild that
<gnomefreak> yofel: from our archives?
<yofel> gnomefreak: no, x-updates ppa
<yofel> Sarvatt: np ;)
<Sarvatt> uploading now
<yofel> thanks
<gnomefreak> yofel: im still doiong them. but looking at policy it show install and canadte being 0.2.23 but i guess because it is still downloading
<Sarvatt> nvidia-graphics-drivers shouldn't be providing an ABI in the first place, its compatible with multiple ones
<gnomefreak> Sarvatt: rebuild what? im scared :/
<gnomefreak> ah
<patdk-wk> psusi, Failed to fetch http://ppa.launchpad.net/e2defrag/ppa/ubuntu/dists/maverick/main/binary-amd64/Packages.gz  404  Not Found
<psusi> patdk-wk: don't think it build for maverick... just lucid
<patdk-wk> oh heh
<patdk-wk> on the launchpad page it said only maverick :)
<patdk-wk> so that is where I attempted to try it :)
<gnomefreak> now i just hope nvidia-current 256.29 works with my card
<Sarvatt> what card?
<gnomefreak> nvidia 6200
<Sarvatt> nope :(
<Sarvatt> and nvidia-173 doesn't work with 1.8 yet last I checked
<bjsnider> support starts at the 6k series
<gnomefreak> any other bad news i should know :(
<gnomefreak> maybe i can go back to upstream drivers since the X updates
<gnomefreak> updatees from PPA
<Sarvatt> oh sorry, it might
<Sarvatt> could you use nvidia-current before?
<gnomefreak> Sarvatt: what about the 185?
<Sarvatt> could you ever use it?
<gnomefreak> Sarvatt: no drivers worked. i filed a bug on it
<Sarvatt> if so you can, they didn't drop any older cards since 173
<gnomefreak> not in last month
<BUGabundo_remote> nvidia-current:  Installed: 195.36.24-0ubuntu1
<knittl> hi guys
<Sarvatt> BUGabundo_remote: you rebuild that? the one in the archive wont let you upgrade X stuff
<gnomefreak> BUGabundo_remote: you rnot using PPA and that package didnt work for me either but i have nothing to lose but to try it
<knittl> anyobdy interested in helping me fix my recurring sound problems with flash?
<BUGabundo_remote> Sarvatt: gnomefreak: that's plain maverick archive for me
<BUGabundo_remote> its on hold due to X upgrades
<BUGabundo_remote> works nicely for me
<knittl> in soundsettings i can see which streams are playing, and firefox [alsa-plugin] flickers there
<Sarvatt> BUGabundo_remote: if you purge nvidia-current you can upgrade everything :)
<BUGabundo_remote> I'm even scared for once the builds are all done... seem ill be without X for a while, again, this cycle
<BUGabundo_remote> guess ill be testing nouveua again :)
<gnomefreak> do X updates like i did and nvidia gets removed but i figured since ive been on upstream drivers it would hurt me. damn was i ever wrong
<BUGabundo_remote> Sarvatt: will I still have an working blob for 3D?
<gnomefreak> nouveua didnt work for me either
<Sarvatt> just use x-updates for a few hours and ppa-purge -p x-updates ubuntu-x-swat after if you dont like the 256 drivers, i'm trying to get nvidia uploaded to the archive now
<Sarvatt> well nvidia-current that works with maverick is still waiting to build in there
<BUGabundo_remote> Sarvatt: I'm in no hurry :)
<BUGabundo_remote> once its ready, ill update
<gnomefreak> Sarvatt: will the nvidia-glx-180 work?
<BUGabundo_remote> or better, my system will
<Sarvatt> nvidia-glx-180 hasn't been a package in years
<gnomefreak> its in maverick as a dummy package for the 195 drivers ir the 185 driver
<Sarvatt> just empty transitional packages
<patdk-wk> heh, working systems are so overrated :)
<Sarvatt> yeah
<BUGabundo_remote> yep
<BUGabundo_remote> tell me about it
<gnomefreak> my upstream drivers are 195* but wont build against kernel or X i dont recall
<Sarvatt> only using blobs on development releases is nuts :)
<BUGabundo_remote> I spent , last cycle, more time in #-x then in here
<Sarvatt> could be worse, you could be using fglrx :)
<BUGabundo_remote> ahahahahaha
<BUGabundo_remote> don't remind me
<BUGabundo_remote> I have my bros laptop in karmic still
<BUGabundo_remote> want to upgrade it, but after the horror stories I hear, its better like it is now
<gnomefreak> its not building against the kernel mods. im wondering if i can use a lower kernal
<yofel> BUGabundo_remote: dd the HDD, upgrade and dd the image back when it fails?
<Sarvatt> BUGabundo_remote: 195 builds against the maverick kernel for you?
<BUGabundo_remote> Sarvatt: yep
<BUGabundo_remote> all but 2.6.23
<Sarvatt> ok tseliot is uploading nvidia-* soon :)
<BUGabundo_remote> which I was using cause of desktop couch bug
 * BUGabundo_remote is afraid
<gnomefreak> good maybe we will have it in next day or 2.
<yofel> 23? you mean 33
<BUGabundo_remote> doh
<BUGabundo_remote> follow mouse, not eyes
<Sarvatt> BUGabundo_remote: oh, wonder why it doesn't work for gnomefreak
<gnomefreak> Sarvatt: any idea what is wrong with the ISOs?
<Sarvatt> what's wrong with them?
<gnomefreak> upstream drivers wont build
<gnomefreak> Sarvatt: the current alternate they are only there for a day and take 2 days off. when they are there they are oversized
<Sarvatt> no space?
<gnomefreak> 704mb  but tis known they are oversized
<Sarvatt> they've been screwed up for the past few days while X was getting sorted
<gnomefreak> Sarvatt: ah ok that is a good reason
<BUGabundo_remote> nvidia 5400mG
<Sarvatt> before that there was another problem but i forgot what it was
<BUGabundo_remote> I thk
<Sarvatt> there should be one from today though?
<gnomefreak> Sarvatt: past week they have not even been there most days
<patdk-wk> hmm, ok installed ppa, installed e2defrag
<gnomefreak> Sarvatt: todays is oversized when i looked ~3 hours ago
<patdk-wk> have readme files, and stuff, and e2freefrag
<Sarvatt> yeah todays should be the first since monday
<patdk-wk> but there is no *defrag* program on my machine :(
<BUGabundo_remote> 01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: nVidia Corporation G86 [GeForce 8400M G] (rev a1)
<BUGabundo_remote> silly me
<BUGabundo_remote> don't even recall my own hw
<BUGabundo_remote> too many machines to know :S
<gnomefreak> the 173 wont build against kernel
<gnomefreak> patdk-wk: there should be one in the archives
<Sarvatt> things got held up because none of us working on the X packages this time could upload to main and its over 50 packages :(
 * gnomefreak may drop to another kernel or use my Lucid install for a while since i have to check email
<gnomefreak> eh ISOs are not really important atm
<Sarvatt> nouveau doesn't work for ya?
<gnomefreak> Sarvatt: no they didnt
<gnomefreak> iw ill try again in a few
<Sarvatt> gnomefreak: you removed the nvidia drivers first?
<gnomefreak> s/iw ill/1 will
<gnomefreak> Sarvatt: apt did that for me :)
<gnomefreak> Sarvatt: i am running a few things atm but i will try soon
<Sarvatt> ah, if it doesn't work a bug would be appreciated if possible, need to get that fixed
<gnomefreak> be back in a few, Sarvatt i dont recall bug # but i did file one. my Lp page should have it in reported bugs section
<Sarvatt> ah alrighty will check
<Sarvatt> ~gnomefreak?
<gnomefreak> that should give you everything if not i will add to it when i can just comment on bug so if i switch to Lucid i will know
<gnomefreak> Sarvatt: yes
<gnomefreak> .:11:00:05:. <      gnomefreak > Sarvatt: the current alternate they are only there for a day and take 2 days off. when they are there they are oversized
<gnomefreak> damn that is odd
<gnomefreak> i was playing with mouse pleae ignore that
<patdk-wk> in the *archives*?
<patdk-wk> I did a, find / -name '*defrag*'
<patdk-wk> and it couldn't find one
<patdk-wk> oh, it didn't install fro mthe ppa :(
<gnomefreak> patdk-wk: try apt-cache search defrag it should bring up some
<patdk-wk> e2defrag - ext[234] filesystem defragmenter
<patdk-wk> that is what I installed
<patdk-wk> thought it was from the ppa
<patdk-wk> cause it installed the ppa
 * patdk-wk is really confused now
<gnomefreak> running the search c0ommand searches PPA and normal archives
<patdk-wk> deb http://ppa.launchpad.net/e2defrag/ppa/ubuntu lucid main
<gnomefreak> libnids1.21
<patdk-wk> Maintainer: Phillip Susi <psusi@cfl.rr.com>
<patdk-wk> Architecture: amd64
<patdk-wk> Version: 0.75
<patdk-wk> Depends: file
<patdk-wk> Filename: pool/main/d/defrag/e2defrag_0.75_amd64.deb
<patdk-wk> libnids?
<gnomefreak> patdk-wk: Lucid is not in this challen
<patdk-wk> I know
<patdk-wk> why I was confused we where talking about it, but it wouldn't install on maverick
<patdk-wk> and I was talking to psusi :)
<gnomefreak> he wasnt talking to you ;)
<Sensiva> psusi Do you know any resources that talks about fragmentation in ext* filesystems?
<patdk-wk> it's irc
<patdk-wk> people are always afk :)
<patdk-wk> but if you don't explain, well, it's pointless to just wait :)
 * gnomefreak tries to be. ill be back ina few going to try something
<psusi> Sensiva: google?  there's one article that I've seen tossed about on the ubuntu forums that is not too horrible ;)
<BUGabundo_remote> patdk-wk: apt-cache policy e2defrag
<BUGabundo_remote> will tell you the source of the install
<BUGabundo_remote> archive or ppa
<Sensiva> ty
<psusi> patdk-wk: it won't install on maverick eh?  hrm...
<patdk-wk> maverick was the 404 not found error
<patdk-wk> on lucid it installs
<patdk-wk> but there is no e2defrag program
<patdk-wk> just /usr/share/doc/e2defag files
<psusi> dpkg -L defrag... should be there
<patdk-wk> using amd64 version
<patdk-wk> nope
<psusi> think it's in sbin
<patdk-wk> add-apt-repository ppa:e2defrag/ppa
<patdk-wk> apt-get update, apt-get install e2defrag
<psusi> patdk-wk: it's in /usr/sbin...
<patdk-wk> root@oplex960-1:/usr/sbin# ls *defrag*
<patdk-wk> ls: cannot access *defrag*: No such file or directory
<patdk-wk> now e2freefrag is in there
<psusi> then the package isn't installed?
<psusi> that's part of e2fsprogs
<patdk-wk> e2defrag is installed
<yofel> patdk-wk: 'dpkg -L e2defrag | pastebinit'
<patdk-wk> http://e2defrag.pastebin.com/rHsqva0B
<patdk-wk> I was just doing that
<yofel> odd
<psusi> what's apt-get policy say?  you got version 0.77 right?
<patdk-wk> invalid operation
<psusi> err, apt-cache policy
<patdk-wk> 0.75 :(
<patdk-wk> slow mirrors?
<yofel> ppas aren't mirrored
<psusi> ppas aren't mirroed afaik
<patdk-wk> I didn't think so
<BUGabundo_remote> patdk-wk: apt-cache policy e2defrag | pastebinit
<patdk-wk> http://pastebin.com/9YZmhLQf
<yofel> not yet published maybe?
<psusi> it's published according to the ppa page, and someone else managed to install it just fine
<BUGabundo_remote> maybe
<yofel> hm
<patdk-wk> I'm on amd64 though
<patdk-wk> where they?
<psusi> dunno, but I am as well
<psusi> and I just downloaded the binary package and checked, and the files are in there... https://launchpad.net/~psusi/+archive/ppa/+packages
<psusi> ohh, you aren't using my ppa
<psusi> you're using the e2defrag group ppa...
<patdk-wk> oh?
<psusi> I guess I should have uploaded it there but I just used my personal one
<psusi> yea, it says launchpad.net/e2defrag/ppa/ubuntu... should be /psusi
<psusi> apt-add-repository ppa:psusi/ppa
<patdk-wk> ok, it's loaded
<psusi> and the package is just defrag again, not e2defrag
<patdk-wk> and working now :)
<patdk-wk> too many different ppa's :)
<patdk-wk> defently needs more colors :)
<psusi> hehe
<patdk-wk>  it's so much slower without -r
 * patdk-wk files a bug report
<psusi> lol
<patdk-wk> it's also on an encrypted block device
<psusi> I hope you aren't running it on data you don't want to loose ;)
<patdk-wk> it's a nightly backups of my colo server
<patdk-wk> I have it backed up on other machines also
<psusi> throwing more buffer space at it can speed things up too
<patdk-wk> didn't see an option for that
<psusi> -p
<patdk-wk> ok, it wasn't an option in -h :)
<psusi> ohh, yea, that's probably out of date... read the man page ;)
<patdk-wk> when it gets done :)
<patdk-wk> control-c, q, esc, doesn't work to stop it :)
<psusi> yea, stopping it would be bad ;)
<patdk-wk> so it's not a safe defrag?
<psusi> if it gets interrupted, kiss your fs goodby
<psusi> nope
<patdk-wk> I would defently make it safe, duplicate the blocks
<patdk-wk> update inode info to new blocks
<patdk-wk> then if power goes out in the middle your good
<patdk-wk> does slow it down some, but not much
<psusi> it was made to be fast rather than safe... it updates all of the inodes first, then starts relocating the blocks in the largest contiguous chunks it can to minimize seeking
 * patdk-wk marks it down as evil defrag :)
<psusi> actually it would slow it down a good deal...
<patdk-wk> must take ones own protective measures before hand :)
<psusi> hence the make a full backup first warning ;)
 * patdk-wk wonders if he should try it on a 500gig drive with >60M inodes used
<psusi> the default 32 meg buffer pool doesn't lend itself to minimizing seeks very well on modern disks... does quite a bit better with a larger pool
<psusi> I actually just wrote a patch to reduce memory usage with lots of free inodes... right now it allocates an array of ints for the inode order map... one for each inode, which is a few hundred mb on a 1.5 tb disk... also iirc an int ends up being 8 bytes on amd64 when inode numbers are only 32 bit anyhow
<psusi> so I just changed it to use a __u32 and only allocate as many as there are USED inodes
<ActionParsnip> hey guys
<ActionParsnip> is there an equiv to ALT+F2 in UNE maverick ?
<ActionParsnip> doesn't seem to fly
<patdk-wk> hmm, up to 10gigs moved now
<psusi> it also tries very hard to only move a given block once.. which means it writes a block to its new location, first reading the old data to rescue it from being overwritten if needed.. so if you crash at that point, the rescued data is only in ram and so is lost
<patdk-wk> 4.6M inodes, using 90megs of ram
<psusi> a larger pool would definately have helped ;)
<ActionParsnip> does anyone use the netbook edition? Seems a bit weird
<patdk-wk> I only have 12gigs of ram, 10gigs free :)
<BUGabundo_remote> *only*
<psusi> mmmm..... 6 gig buffer pool...... it could do sequential reads for minutes at a time before seeking to write
<patdk-wk> I build vm's on this machine
<patdk-wk> so I need lots of memory, then I don't :)
<ActionParsnip> where is alt+f2 :(
<patdk-wk> hmm, it on the last part
<patdk-wk> all seq
<psusi> it's kinda funny watching iotop when you give it a large buffer pool.... you see max read io for a while.... then max write io for a while...
<patdk-wk> I'm doing about 32MB/s read and write on iotop
<psusi> I should have it check how much free ram you have and up the default buffer pool size automatically if you don't specify it
<patdk-wk> half of free ram?
<psusi> sounds good
 * patdk-wk wonders if free ram should include buffers + cache
<psusi> problem is if it tries to use too much, it could end up being killed in the middle by the OOM killer
<patdk-wk> I guess it should
<psusi> yes, it should
<patdk-wk> they haven't put in the kernel patch so programs can protect themselfs from OOM?
<patdk-wk> I thought I saw that years ago?
<patdk-wk> I know it was floating around in v2.0
<psusi> I think there's some way to change the oom priority yea, so it will try to kill other things instead
<patdk-wk> but I haven't payed much attention to the kernel since 2.2
<psusi> but you still don't want to run out of memory
<patdk-wk> alloc, lock, stop-oom
<patdk-wk> should be good enough
<psusi> yea, I suppose I could lock the pages....
<patdk-wk> lock from swapping :)
<patdk-wk> and if <512megs ram free, keep buffer small?
<patdk-wk> ok, it's done
<psusi> now e2fsck -f
<patdk-wk> it left 4 things not sorted
<psusi> what do you mean?
<patdk-wk> all the *data* blocks are in a line
<patdk-wk> except 4 of them
<patdk-wk> well, 4 clusters
<psusi> it tries to locate blocks in the block group of the owning inode, so it can leave some gaps
<psusi> if some block groups don't have many or large inodes
<patdk-wk> http://www.maneshi.com/gallery/v/Users/sysadm/Screenshot-root_oplex960-1_+-etc-apt-sources_list_d.png.html
<patdk-wk> fsck -f was clean before
<patdk-wk> Inode 140789 has out of order extents
<patdk-wk> 	(invalid logical block 28672, physical block 8323072, len 32768)
<psusi> ruh-roh
<patdk-wk> clear?
<Ian_corne> :p
<patdk-wk> I guess so, since I don't care :)
<psusi> no, stop it and umm.... let me ssh in ;)
<patdk-wk> too late
<psusi> or e2image
<patdk-wk> Pass 1: Checking inodes, blocks, and sizes
<patdk-wk> Inode 140789 has out of order extents
<patdk-wk> 	(invalid logical block 28672, physical block 8323072, len 32768)
<patdk-wk> Clear<y>? yes
<patdk-wk> Inode 140789 has out of order extents
<patdk-wk> 	(invalid logical block 61440, physical block 8355840, len 26624)
<psusi> damn... need to analyze it with debugfs
<patdk-wk> Clear<y>? yes
<patdk-wk> Inode 140789, i_blocks is 955296, should be 255648.  Fix<y>? yes
<patdk-wk> ^C/dev/mapper/udisks-luks-uuid-5c1a5a03-8ab0-4c2c-9ce3-e0bf9f901e3d-uid1000: e2fsck canceled.
<patdk-wk> I'm sure there are more wrong
<patdk-wk> it wsa just getting started :)
<patdk-wk> or maybe not
<patdk-wk> running fsck -f again
<patdk-wk> Block bitmap differences:  -(1522279--1527172) -(1540096--1560756) -(1581088--1597410) -(1606657--1630207) -(1638607--1660633)
<patdk-wk> Fix<y>?
<patdk-wk> still want in?
<psusi> yea, may as well fix that
<psusi> the bitmap is now wrong because it freed those blocks in the first step
<patdk-wk> ok
<psusi> the question is, how/why did defrag screw up the extent tree...
<patdk-wk> I'll not do that again
<patdk-wk> this is ext3 though, I didn't tink it's converted to ext4
<patdk-wk> so there shoulnd be any?
<psusi> hrm.... fsck seems to think there's extents there....
<patdk-wk> Filesystem features:      has_journal ext_attr resize_inode dir_index filetype extent flex_bg sparse_super large_file huge_file uninit_bg dir_nlink extra_isize
<patdk-wk> it does
<patdk-wk> so guess it got converted (cause I didn't do it)
<psusi> hrm... is that inode a 3 gig file?
<patdk-wk> how would I check?
<patdk-wk> but I doubt it, it's a backup of a mailspool
<psusi> debugfs /dev/foo and ncheck 140789
<psusi> to get the name of the file
<patdk-wk> 467meg access.log
<psusi> I did test it with a 4 gig dvd image file on the fs once and ran into problems with unallocated extents... but thought I fixed it
<psusi> it is 467 meg now, or was before? :)
<patdk-wk> will sync it from the colo and find out :)
<psusi> you did say yes to e2fsck to fix the block count right?
<patdk-wk> yep :(
<patdk-wk> 489m on the colo
<patdk-wk> actually 466megs on the colo
<psusi> hrm... wonder if it was horribly fragmented before and somehow screwed up shrinking the size of the extent tree after defragging...
 * patdk-wk notes it grew?
<patdk-wk> hmm, it sounds like a believe able size
<patdk-wk> freebsd vs linux is rounding megs dfferently
<psusi> I'll have to look up that error message in the e2fsck sources and figure out exactly what it decided was wrong... but that's for later.. it's lunch time!
<patdk-wk> overrated :)
<BUGabundo_remote>  aptitude -v moo
<BUGabundo_remote> There really are no Easter Eggs in this program.
<ActionParsnip> BUGabundo_remote: sl is kinda like an easter egg
<yofel> meh, kde sure is broken, desktop settings don't survive a logout :/
<h00k> silly x, why did you die
<BUGabundo_remote> yofel: don't turn it of then
<yofel> BUGabundo_remote: settings, not effects
<yofel> it resets the  background to default and doesn't display any widgets after login
<geser> BUGabundo_remote: try adding more 'v' to that aptitude call :)
<BUGabundo_remote> I know geser
<BUGabundo_remote> -vvvv
 * BUGabundo_remote is getting kicked
<BUGabundo_remote> $ aptitude -vvvvv moo
<BUGabundo_remote> All right, you win.
<BUGabundo_remote>                                /----\
<BUGabundo_remote>                        -------/      \
<BUGabundo_remote>                       /               \
<BUGabundo_remote>                      /                |
<BUGabundo_remote>    -----------------/                  --------\
<BUGabundo_remote>    ----------------------------------------------
 * BUGabundo_remote hides
<yofel> What is it?  It's an elephant being eaten by a snake, of course.
<yofel> :P
<yofel> haven't tried that in a while :D
<ActionParsnip> i hope you guys have sl installed CHOO-WOO
<yofel> heh
<crimsun_> cwillu: what do you need?
<knittl> what abotu all this xserver-xorg-video-* stuff?
<knittl> remove -all an -tseng?
<crimsun_> what about it?
<knittl> can i remove those two packages or do i have to wait until it resolves itself?
<knittl> hm oh, dist-upgrade will keep everything else back and remove them. that's stupid
<knittl> so … back to waiting?
<crimsun_> -all is a meta; it's fairly unimportant
<crimsun_> you're quite unlikely to be using -tseng
<knittl> i guess there's some dependency missing
<crimsun_> if you don't mind reinstalling -all afterward (i.e., being proactive in tracking dependencies as they're updated), there's no reason to hold back the needed driver
<crimsun_> if you're at all unsure, you'll want to hold off updating
<knittl> dist-upgrade will not upgrade any packages, it will only remove two, so it doesn't make sense
<knittl> seems like nvidia-current is the culprit
<psusi> alright, yuo win?  lol...
<BUGa_vacations> and so it beggins :|
<h00k> hrm?
<patdk-wk> hell :)
<psusi> patdk-wk: if you can reproduce that problem and get me an e2image file before and after, I should be able to debug it
<patdk-wk> before and after the defrag?
<psusi> yea
<patdk-wk> ok, but I am leaving on work trip tonight, and won't be back for a week
<patdk-wk> so it will be alittle bit :)
<psusi> or hell, just before should be enough... I should be able to run defrag on it myself and get the same result ;)
<patdk-wk> e2image makes a copy of the fs?
<patdk-wk> oh, just the fun stuff
<psusi> sort of... it just includes the inodes... no normal data
<patdk-wk> just non-block data
<psusi> yea
<psusi> I don't care what is in the blocks, just where they were
<patdk-wk> fun
<patdk-wk> 1.1G in normal
<patdk-wk> and 69G in raw mode
<psusi> pipe it to bzip2 like the man page suggests... it's mostly zeroes so will compress down quite well
<patdk-wk> well, there is no point to doing a raw dump over a normal
<patdk-wk> I am comparing how both methods compress though
<patdk-wk> well, -r is horrible :(
<patdk-wk> the none -r one compressed to 9.3megs
<patdk-wk> the -r compressed one is at 73megs is still growing
<patdk-wk> ya, it is taking gzip forever and it's still not done and it's so much bigger :(
<psusi> damn... you have many used inodes I guess...
<patdk-wk> only 5M
<psusi> each one needs about a kb in the image file so... ;)
<patdk-wk> but it's the -r that is the issue
<patdk-wk> probably cause it's dumping empty ones too
<patdk-wk> just dumping a normal one, then compress, makes it nice and small :)
<psusi> without -r it just doesn't bother including the directories and extent trees
<patdk-wk> ah :(
<patdk-wk> oh well, will just have to let it go
 * psusi tries creating a 3 tb zero volume and then a 5 gig snapshot of it with lvm to end up with a thin provisioned gigantic virtual disk
<jcastro> I am looking for volunteers who have a lucid machine and are testing the unity ppa, if you want to help please join me in #ayatana!
<BUGa_vacations> I would .... but I'm depressed
<patdk-wk> ya, vacations suck
<uga> Anyone found that after upgrading to maverick, the intel gfx card does only 50fps?
<uga> I've digged google ,bug reports, etc, but nothing found
<uga> (glxgears test)
<Ian_corne> uga: where do you see this 50 fps
<Ian_corne> aha
<Ian_corne> i'll check
<uga> it says around 200 frames in 5s
<uga> and glxinfo seems to say everything is correct
<Daekdroom> uga, what does glxinfo | grep OpenGL say?
<Ian_corne> grep -i
<uga> OpenGL vendor string: Tungsten Graphics, Inc
<uga> OpenGL renderer string: Mesa DRI Intel(R) 965Q GEM 20100328 2010Q1
<uga> OpenGL version string: 2.1 Mesa 7.8.1
<Ian_corne> installing mesa-utils :)
<Ian_corne> 261 frames in  5 seconds
<Ian_corne> 144
<uga> yes, sounds as bad as mine
<uga> iirc, this card used to be better at it?
<psusi> oh wow, that freed up a ton of ram...
<crdlb> uga: have you tried a real 3d app?
<uga> such as=?
<Daekdroom> What bugs me is the OpenGL vendor string: Tungsten Graphics, Inc
<crdlb> uga: an OpenGL game?
<patdk-wk> what?
<uga> crdlb: no, this is not a gaming machine. I'm mostly concerned about effects rendering etc
<Ian_corne> $ glxinfo | grep OpenGL | pastebinit
<Ian_corne> http://pastebin.com/wfbavGUQ
<psusi> patdk-wk: you talking to me?
<patdk-wk> ya
<uga> crdlb: not a single game installed (work box ;))
<Ian_corne> compiz is disabled
<Ian_corne> openarena is a good test
<Ian_corne> but my eee won't run that :p
<Ian_corne> uga: if you just upgraded, chances are you have the new xserver
<Daekdroom> It seems it's using the gallium driver over classic mesa.
<Ian_corne> at least, I do
<uga> ah
<psusi> patdk-wk: it was computing the average location of each inode's data blocks to assist in sorting the inode optimization order... so that a higher numbered inode that happens to have most of its data blocks earlier on the disk than a lower number inode, it would optimize the higher number inode first to keep its data blocks before the other one rather than swap them
<crdlb> uga: you're using maverick on your work box? ;)
<uga> crdlb: after I did heavy testing at home, yes
<psusi> patdk-wk: this used 4 bytes of ram to hold the average position of every possible inode on disk... which adds up when you have 60 million possible inodes on a 1 tb disk ;)
<uga> this is a good time for an upgrade....
<uga> crdlb: unfortunately my home box runs on nvidia
<psusi> I don't think that feature is actually very useful so I tore it out...
<Daekdroom> Good lord, uga, I'm a fan on bleeding edge and I'm afraid to use Maverick
<crdlb> uga: I hope you realize it will probably break several times before now an release, right? :)
<Daekdroom> I'm waiting for the API freeze + 2 days or so.. Less likely to break after then
<kroson> hi everyone what is the default nvidia driver that maverick is using?
<Daekdroom> kroson, nouveau
<kroson> tks
<psusi> patdk-wk: went from using ~400 megs of ram to defrag a 1tb fs to 175
<patdk-wk> psusi it would probably be much more useful to do that by directory
<patdk-wk> then per inode
<kroson> Daekdroom: what version? 3d-enabled? mesa classic or gallium?
<kroson> tks
<uga> crdlb: I know, I know... I can work on vi and gcc though. I just need a working xorg and a virtualbox mostly ;)
<patdk-wk> and group all inodes per directory together
<crdlb> it's barely even an alpha
<Daekdroom> kroson, well, about that I don't know..
<uga> it was the best time for an upgrade, and I always test changes at home before doing anything at workplace
<Daekdroom> kroson, but I believe 2-D only, classic Mesa.
<patdk-wk> well, I'm outtahere
<kroson> ok tks
<kroson> xD
<uga> I had a few probs with booting, but nothing unsolvable
<crdlb> uga: I hope your hardware at home is identical ...
<uga> hehe
<Daekdroom> You should also test any updates at home before updating over work..
<Daekdroom> O.o
<uga> yups, that's my initial plan
<uga> if I didn't upgrade today, I'd not upgrade till next year
<uga> as I said, I can survive with no desktop, as far as I have vi and a simple Xorg window ;P
<uga> (and if everything fails, restore / in about 30 mins)
<kroson> will 10.10 include the new gnome 3.0?
<Daekdroom> kroson, yes, just not Gnome Shell
<kroson> ok fine
<kroson> if i test maverick i will get the latest version of gnome right?
 * uga reads on about gallium...
 * psusi wonders just how large of a thin provisioned disk he can make with lvm.... an exebyte?  hrm...
<nperry> Wow, that was a smooth X transation!
<nperry> All went fine
<nperry> Hmmmmm, Moc doesn't seem to be working :/
<siimo> the maverick meercat boot cd kernels panics with sync hd(0,0) or something.. basically it cant recognize my hdd/partitions...
<ActionParsnip> yo yo yo
<siimo> =/
<psusi> siimo: sounds like your grub config is messed up and not loading the initrd
<ActionParsnip> is the app bar on the left the new gnome desktop design in maverick?
<siimo> psusi: this is off the boot cd though
<siimo> http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/maverick/main/installer-i386/current/images/netboot/mini.iso
<siimo> ^
<uga> Ian_corne: strangely, openarena tests dont' seem too bad
<uga> although I can run it only under 640x480
<uga> is it that the mesa api got deprecated or something? =)
<Ian_corne> I have no idea
<Ian_corne> altho since 2.6.28 intel graphics have been bad
<ActionParsnip> Ian_corne: works fine here
<Ian_corne> what works fine?
<ActionParsnip> Mobile 945GM
<ActionParsnip> intel vga
<Ian_corne> It works
<Ian_corne> but doesn't perform as well as it should
<ActionParsnip> Ian_corne: not had an issue here personally. I read that some intel chips can get a boost with som package or somesuch
<ActionParsnip> was on omg ubuntu of all places
<yofel> IMHO the intel performance got worse again with xserver 1.8, at least it does feel so on my 945GME
<yofel> and since updating X I can't enable a bunch of kwin effects anymore
<h00k> I hope that Unity gets some sort of better application launcher than just opening the folder :|
<crimsun_> h00k: heh, I just background the executable invocation in a terminal emulator ;)
<vish> h00k: expecting ponies , i see
<uga> ActionParsnip: Ian_corne: I tested a mcahine I have here, same gfx card, but still not upgraded... it does >500fps easily
<uga> on glxgears
<uga> tahts' around 10 times as much
<crdlb> yes, but glxgears only tells you how fast it runs glxgears
<h00k> !pony
<h00k> d'aw.
<uga> crdlb: is a 17fps score in openarena good?
<h00k> vish: not ponies, just something decent :(
<h00k> crimsun_: Yes, that does work, it's kind of a pain
<uga> crdlb: glxgears is a pretty basic test
<crdlb> uga: certainly not, but I have no idea what the drivers on lucid could do with that gpu
<crimsun_> h00k: absolutely. OTOH, I'm a terminal emulator person mainly, so it's no sweat.
<uga> crdlb: that's what I just told you. around 2100 frames in 5s in lucid
<uga> vs 200frames in 5s for maverick
<crdlb> uga: I don't care about glxgears on lucid, only openarena on lucid
<uga> ah well
<uga> I can't go and install openarena everywhere on my work machines  I'm afraid
<uga> and I don't think the main issue about a desktop is openarena anyway
<h00k> crimsun_: and it's nice if you know the name of what you want to run
<uga> but wehen dektop effects get disabled bececause checks say it's slow, that's trouble
<crdlb> although 50fps is below vsync even, so my guess is that there really is a performance regression
<ActionParsnip> so is the left hand bar thing the default in gnome desktop or is it a remnant of the netbook
<uga> doing more tests...
<h00k> crimsun_: for instance, I don't know what executable to call for 'Appearance' or 'network connections'
<h00k> etc,
<Ian_corne> gnome-appearence-properties
<Ian_corne> :p
<duffydack> Ive added the unity ppa in maverick, all updated and installed unity, yet its not showing up in the login menu.  Its ok on my lucid netbook
<ActionParsnip> duffydack: does the ppa have a maverick entry?
<h00k> duffydack: unity is in the normal repository
<h00k> duffydack: in maverick, you don't have to install the ppa
<duffydack> Ah...
<h00k> duffydack: and for me, unity launched along with netbook-launcher on the Netbook Edition session, I just disabled netbook-launcher
<h00k> duffydack: YRMV
<Ian_corne> YMMV?
<Ian_corne> or what does YRMV mean?
<duffydack> also.. im using the touch the light theme (see omgubuntu) and its got the buttons on the right, and I have used the gconftool-2 --set "/apps/metacity/general/button_layout" --type string "close,minimize,maximize" command to set to the left which it has, but the "menu" is still on the right, how do I get rid.
<Ian_corne> your result may vary?
<h00k> Your results may vary
<duffydack> nevermind... ok I still cant see unity.. i have removed the ppa and removed the package...and reinstalled
<delac> can anyone tell if Meerkat will reintroduce settings for Indicator  Applet Session? (I'm mostly concerned about the "don't ask password" setting)
<z0rt|work> the new netbook remix gui is interesting
<BUGa_depressed> unity?
<BUGa_depressed> yes it is
<BUGa_depressed> very very fast too
<ripps> Something's up with the latest updates. After about an hour, everything starts to segfault and my desktop slow crashes
<z0rt|work> i like the root terminal application
<BUGa_depressed> ripps: let me check, also go look in syslog and kernel log please
<h00k> I've had x die completely twice today
<BUGa_depressed> metacity?
<BUGa_depressed> yeah, there's something frisky there
<h00k> no, x. I get bumped out to a GDM
<BUGa_depressed> also exaile will render X deade
<h00k> It's happened opening new dialogs, it seemed
<ripps> BUGa_depressed: http://pastebin.com/MyiwPvbr
<ripps> I can't even a browser now.
<BUGa_depressed> ripps: nothing in the upgrade queue that would cause that
<BUGa_depressed> did you force X upgrades?
<BUGa_depressed> they are on hold until everything is build
<BUGa_depressed> [ 2992.238827] gnome-about[10950]: segfault at 695cb ip 00fadaac sp bfa81464 error 4 in ld-2.12.so[fa4000+1c000]
<BUGa_depressed> WOW
<h00k> mine ended up upgrading on the netbook which is probably why I keep dying.
<BUGa_depressed> gnome-about segphauting?
<ripps> BUGa_depressed: I downgraded from xorg-edger
<ripps> but I'm completely maverick now
<BUGa_depressed> ripps: you can use ppa-purge or what ever its name
<BUGa_depressed> does a lot good work to downgrade packages
<ripps> BUGa_depressed: that's how I did it :P
<BUGa_depressed> cool
<BUGa_depressed> can you try to reinstall gnome-about?
<BUGa_depressed> or isntall dbg packages for it
<BUGa_depressed> and start it in gdb
<BUGa_depressed> to trace the cause
<ripps> BUGa_depressed: yeah, but even notify-send isn't working. That has nothing to do with gnome
<BUGa_depressed> humm
<BUGa_depressed> what is under it?
<BUGa_depressed> libc?
<BUGa_depressed> lol
<BUGa_depressed> again?!
<ripps> BUGa_depressed: I have a nautilus backtrace hold on a sec
<ripps> BUGabundo: http://pastebin.com/yTXjyh9u
 * BUGabundo prepares to install a bunch of gdbsym packages
<BUGabundo> #8  0x00110857 in _start () from /lib/ld-linux.so.2
<BUGabundo> humm
<BUGabundo> IO ?
<Ian_corne> lol @ __PRETTY_FUNCTION__
<BUGabundo> ripps: boot from livecd and fsck
<BUGabundo> something is messing your file discretpor queues
<ripps> BUGabundo: okay, see ya in a little while
<BUGabundo> either disc or faulty mem
<Ian_corne> you can fsck on a live system too
<BUGabundo> do a memcheck while you are on it
<Ian_corne> just not fixing stuff
<Ian_corne> to check
<BUGabundo> Ian_corne: yah
<BUGabundo> but live would be sanner
<BUGabundo> last time I had a online check
<BUGabundo> fsck decided to rearrenge some indexs
<BUGabundo> leaving me with a dead system
<Ian_corne> lo
<BUGabundo> and 200GB of data to recover
<BUGabundo> and it didn't even changed the FS
<BUGabundo> it was just the file index table
<Daekdroom> fsck can't save.
<Daekdroom> Real life experience.
<BUGabundo> seems both of them got corrupt
<BUGabundo> dropping the laptop 1,5mts from the air and kick it, tend to do that to discs
<Daekdroom> SSD or HDD?
 * BUGabundo goes back to watching Ip Man 2 movie
<BUGabundo> eheh hdd... I wish for ssd
<BUGabundo> been waiting for it for a few months
<ripps> BUGabundo: I'm back, and there's nothing wrong with my filesystem
<ripps> fsck said it was clean
<BUGabundo> nor memory ?
<BUGabundo> did you force the fsck ?
<BUGabundo> $ sudo fsck.ext4 -fDv /dev/sda1
<BUGabundo> :p
<BUGabundo> well then... it beats me! fire apport and file a bug :)
<ripps> no... I didn't know I needed to. Besides, everything is working now.
<BUGabundo> ahh so you hadn't rebooted yet?
<ripps> BUGabundo: no, I've been to livecd, and now I'm back in normal boot
<ripps> I tried a fsck from livecd and it said all my linux filesystems were clean
<guntbert> ripps: did you force the check with -f ?
<BUGabundo> lololol
 * BUGabundo hears an echo
<ripps> no... should I go do that? I didn't know it was necessary.
<BUGabundo> ripps: the FS may be corrupt and fsck table test still thinks its clean
<BUGabundo> since you did a clean shutdown
<BUGabundo> no flags were set
<ripps> *sigh* be back in a sec
<BUGabundo> the -f will actually check the entire FS
<BUGabundo> its just precasionary messure
<BUGabundo> and he is gone
<BUGabundo> I bet he will take longer then a sec
<BUGabundo> even longer then 600 secs
<BUGabundo> :D
<guntbert> BUGabundo: amen
<BUGabundo> wb ripps
<BUGabundo> that was fast
<ripps> BUGabundo: yep, only problem was superblock mount time
<BUGabundo> not bad
<BUGabundo> well, if it happens again, let us know
<ripps> I did optimize the disk with -D though, so hopefully things will work better
<BUGabundo> heeh
<BUGabundo> you can use tune2fs too
<BUGabundo> even on a mounted system
<BUGabundo> there's a nifty options that do improve the OS
<BUGabundo> response
#ubuntu+1 2010-06-12
<arand> y
<BUGabundo> h
<arand> Hm, wonder if a reboot will make ubuntu-one happier...
<ZykoticK9> Running into some difficulty with Ubuntu One on Maverick, the Devices tab in "Ubuntu One Preferences" has a greyed out Connect button (U1 folder is empty and sync does NOT appear to be taking place).  Working with Lucid on same system.
<td123> is anyone's aptitude segfaulting?
<td123> seems like apt-get is fine though
<td123> *thank* goodness
<theadmin> So what's new in Maverick so far? The Alpha 1 page states near to nothing
<td123> theadmin: probably just more up to date packages, that's about it
<td123> i.e. kernel .35
<theadmin> td123: I see... Nothing worth checking out so far :D
<td123> theadmin: just a bunch of segfaults and rough edges, nothing pretty :P
<theadmin> td123: Hey wait, did you say .35? It's not considered stable yet, will they have it ready til the release time?
<td123> theadmin: ya
<theadmin> Wonder if Mozilla will have FF3.7 ready for us then :D
<td123> theadmin: it doesn't really matter, ubuntu recently decided to stop backporting firefox fixes and just use the latest version of firefox for every distro
<theadmin> td123: Oh? That is, if ff3.7 will be ready I can use it for Lucid, as well, without any additional weird packages?
<kook78> anyone here?
<cwillu> no
<ritalin> is anyone using all those elementary things (nautilus, theme, etc) and globalmenu with maverick ?
<Fudge> how can you make a folder readable by anyone, its a samba share
<DrHalan> hows the nvidia dirver doing with the new x?
<nperry> dupondje: r
<nperry> Woops :/
<dupondje> hi nperry  :p
<funkyHat> uagh. fglrx fail.
<funkyHat> My PC gets stuck at the end of the plymouth thingy. Looks like dkms isn't managing to compile fglrx for 2.6.35
<hart> hi
<hart> how is maveerick nowdays?
<hart> ppl?
<funkyHat> hart: has been wonderful for me up until yesterday, I'm now having problems with fglrx
<hart> funkyHat: fglrx?
<funkyHat> hart: ati graphics card driver
<hart> funkyHat: ah, btw i got iso file can i copy stuff on my stick and go to bios and boot from stick ?
<arand> I think a general laggyness, which even shoved up in a serial console to my vm just got fixed, so I'm happy ..
<hart> funkyHat: do you know anything about alsa+pulseaudio ?
<funkyHat> hart: yes. you're running ubuntu already I assume, in which case you can go to system > administration > startup disk creator and use that to put the contents of the ISO on a USB stick
<funkyHat> hart: yes
<hart> funkyHat: i haveing trouble usingpulseaudio equalizer
<funkyHat> hart: are you running maverick at the moment?
<hart> funkyHat: i nope
<hart> lucind
<funkyHat> hart: then #ubuntu would be the correct channel to get help
<penguin42> oh that's annoying, closed the 64bit flash beta
<Volkodav> penguin42: where did you get it ?
<penguin42> I got it ages ago, but I'd like the update: but just read this: http://www.theregister.co.uk/2010/06/11/64_bit_flash_for_linux_dead/
<dupondje> rofl
<dupondje> they suck
<Volkodav> saw that on their site
<dupondje> lets hope html5 is a bit great
<dupondje> and we can all drop flash
<penguin42> dupondje: Except html5's video has other patent issues I think, hopefully google's video codec will help
<dupondje> html-open :p
<DGMurdockIII> dose ubuntu have support for the gateway Tablet PC M1200? specs here http://support.gateway.com/s/Mobile/TabletPC/3501440/3501440sp7.shtml
<penguin42> DGMurdockIII: Normally the only way to answer that is to find someone who has it working
<erik__> hello
<erik__> I just updated to the 10.10 meerkat
<erik__> I'm having trouble doing any updates
<ripps> What is this kslowd000 that's been showing up in my process list, I don't remember every seeing it before
<penguin42> ripps: I think it's job is to do things in the kernel that take a bit of town
<penguin42> town? time!
<ripps> penguin42: when did they first introduce it? I've never noticed it before, or it's never used enough cpu to be on my radar, at least.
<penguin42> ripps: .34 maybe?
<ripps> ah, so it is recent. okay
<penguin42>  'Worker thread pool for slow items, such as filesystem lookups or mkdirs'
<penguin42> http://www.mjmwired.net/kernel/Documentation/slow-work.txt
<DrHalan> again x-troubles?
<DrHalan> or is it still? using nvidia now
#ubuntu+1 2010-06-13
<sylon> i installed the meer cat just to try it out.. although xfce is pretty much unuseable due to https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xfce4-panel/+bug/586012  but yeah expected of such a pre alpha quality
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 586012 in xfce4-panel (Ubuntu) "[Maverick] XFCE system tray became unusable after libgtk upgrade" [High,Triaged]
<sylon> maybe i will try out lucid in the mean time
<DrHalan> sylon maybe try out gnome or kde? works fine for me
<sylon> DrHalan: yea thats an option but not enough resources, maybe will try lxde
<DrHalan> just saying. think those "small" DEs aren't maintained as good as Gnome for example
<sylon> fair point but i have used kde and gnome in the past and my test pc doesnt have resources to run them, but yeah even on my main machine i use xfce
<sylon> DrHalan: is it in a usable state mostly? like common apps, firefox/pidgin etc
<DrHalan> yeah everything works fine
<sylon> btw what are these pae kernels if i run 32bits
<DrHalan> if you need more than 4GB of RAM you have to use those
<DrHalan> because 32bit normally doesnt support more ram
<sylon> what? so 32bit linux can support > 4GB with these kernels?
<penguin42> yep
<penguin42> assuming that your hardware can
<DrHalan> and normally if your hardware can you can also run 64bit ^^
<sylon> i got a amd 64bit cpu but prefer using 32bit os
<sylon> and i guess ill continue to use 32bit till i get more ram and mainstream drops 32bit
<penguin42> DrHalan: Although the reverse isn't true; e.g. this machine can only take 3GB RAM but can do 64bit
<DrHalan> penguin42: yeah sure.
<sylon> yea my laptop is limited to 4GB
<DrHalan> sylon: what are you waitng for? the whole repository is compiled in 64-bit
<sylon> DrHalan: well mainstream, yes i know theres 64bit repo but i use apps outside of the repo like flash plugin which is 32bit only and a few other things,  i dont wanna use nspluginwrapper or whatever
<DrHalan> there acutally is a 64bit flashplugin from adobe
<Volkodav> use 64 bit flash
<sylon> DrHalan: read news, they dropped it
<DrHalan> i read it was discontiuned though...
<Volkodav> still works
<sylon> they had beta version, dropped for RTM
<DrHalan> yeah well sucks...
<sylon> i also like to use offfical firefox builds and not ubuntu ones, which only recently started to be 64bit nightlies for v4.0 in the future
<DrHalan> mh i use chromium :P
<Volkodav> sylon: what stops you
<sylon> well i dont want to use it
<sylon> unless i have to
<Volkodav> from using offfical firefox builds and not ubuntu ones &
<Volkodav> ?
<sylon> oh that, i like to use the built in automatic updates, they are faster than ubuntu and in browser
<Volkodav> we all use what we want - that's the freedom we have
<sylon> yea i tried chromium, will come back to it when it was real ad blocking
<DrHalan> "apt-get dist-upgrade" wants to remove xserver-xorg-video-all?
<sylon> does ubuntu kernel now use tux-on-ice patches?
<DrHalan> sylon: there is an improved hibernate?
<DrHalan> looking up tuxonice right now
<sylon> i been useing tux on ice for years, it used to be called suspend2
<DrHalan> oh and where exactly is the difference?
<sylon> i dont know, the built in one has never worked as well as this for me
<sylon> my current laptop has uptime of 100 days - cause i only ever hibernate it, never had this kind of stability with built in suspend
<DrHalan> for me neither hibernate nor suspend does work
<DrHalan> suspend kinda does but after i resume my wlan is really slow
<DrHalan> hope the new kernel improves that
<sylon> my wlan automatically connects on resume and everything works
<DrHalan> seems like tux on ice is also supports graphical hibernate?
<DrHalan> yeah here too but the connectivity is really low afterwards.. kinda strange
<enav> hello i need some orientations.....  this friday i was designed to migrate an entire office from Windows to Ubuntu... that is cool... but they want the office working like windows authentication model... i mean active directory to save users and apply administrative templates.... and so forth....   give me some links or ideas to implement ubuntu in my office
<Volkodav> is there an option in installer for brtfs ?
<Volkodav> btrfs*
<alex_mayorga> how borked is alpha 1?
<edgy> Hi, I want to connect to another server using xdmcp, i tried tsclient and the option is disabled, looked for gdm and cannot find the option, how can I do that please?
<om26er> there are a few bugs which are milstoned to a EOL versions resetting the target milestone is fine?
<vish> om26er: unless we are the team's admin or members it is better not to change milestones.  you could ping the concerned team about the problem
<vish> om26er: and probably it was a question for -bugs  ;)
<om26er_> oh ok, and I asked in the wrong channel :)
<BUGabundo> morning
<fosco_> hi
<yofel> great... there I'm searching for why plasma forgets my widgets after logout in kde 4.5
<yofel> turns out it doesn't
<yofel> it just creates a new activity on every login and switches to that...
<DrHalan> is there anohter upgrade to xorg 1.8 now?
<DrHalan> aah wait lucid had 1.7 not 1.6
<DrHalan> willl maveric update to x.org 1.9 at some point then?`
<nperry> Yes
 * BUGa_vacantions unsubs from https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/indicator-application/+bug/527458
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 527458 in indicator-application (Ubuntu) "please include status messages/tooltips" [Wishlist,Won't fix]
<cwillu> BUGa_vacantions, you don't give up on bugs
<BUGa_vacantions> I sure do
<BUGa_vacantions> I MUST clean my bug mail from worthless stuff
<arand> DrHalan: It will indeed, as per the announcement on the mailing list.
<DrHalan> thanks arand
<DrHalan> 1.8 still not working for me
<DrHalan> also grub boots kernel 2.6.32
<Ian_corne> 1.8 ruby you mean?
<DrHalan> x.org 1.8
<Ian_corne> oh
<Ian_corne> it works for me
<BUGa_vacantions> omg http://labs.adobe.com/downloads/flashplayer10_64bit.html
<BUGa_vacantions> no more 64bits flash
<Ian_corne> for now
<Daekdroom> not-so-new news
<Ian_corne> not even for windows 7
<Ian_corne> so i dunno
<Ian_corne> or is it?
<Daekdroom> No 64bits at all for any OS for now
<Ian_corne> I'm not too worried
<Daijoubu> Hello, i just tried the Alpha 1 on a live USB stick, but there was no /dev/dvb/ folder.Is the support for mantis drivers removed from the kernel?
<yofel> this plasma memory leak is getting annoying
<yofel> 27063 yofel     20   0 2430m 1.5g  10m D    7 40.8  31:43.17 plasma-desktop
 * yofel wonders what actually leaks memory there
<BUGa_vacantions> !valgrind
<BUGa_vacantions> bad bot
<yofel> I know
<yofel> but I'll first have to remove the widgets one by one to find the one that's broken, or if it's plasma itself
<BUGa_vacantions> bbl
<Daijoubu> Is the support for mantis driver devices removed from the kernel in Maverick?
<yofel> Daijoubu: which driver exactly? the 'mantis' driver is there in 2.6.35. Not sure about the alpha1 disk as that has 2.6.34
<Ian_corne> my laptop battery icond doesn't change the "fullness" anymmore
<Ian_corne> it just shows full
<Ian_corne> and i have to click to see how many minutes left
<funkyHat> anyone have a workaround for fglrx and linux 2.6.35?
<knittl> my xorg uses a lot of cpu after some time. am i the only one?
<knittl> everything gets really sluggish too
<ripps> My computer has been completely freezing recently, but I haven't found anything on past dmesg logs about it. Is there someway to capture some information before one of them happens?
<Ian_corne> ripps: ati?
<ripps> Ian_corne: yes
<Ian_corne> lucid?
<ripps> radeon 9600 pro, maverick
<Ian_corne> I've changed my lucid box to the OS driver because it kept locking up
<Ian_corne> it works really good
<ripps> Ian_corne: I'm not using fglrx, it doesn't support my card
<Ian_corne> oh
<Ian_corne> well, sorry no experience with locking up on maverick with ati
<Ian_corne> only got my nvidia and intel box to maverick so far
<ripps> it's not really locking up. It's like a complete system failure. my monitor turns off my keyboard's numlock light freezes and the harddrive light on desktop stops blinking
<ripps> I've heard that there might be some agp issues with the recent radeon drm and drivers.
<Ian_corne> ouch
<Ian_corne> What i've had was just a freeze
<knittl> Xorg 42 % cpu
<knittl> wtf?
<knittl> i'm using nvidia-current as driver, could that be the cause?
<Ian_corne> Did you do some upgrade?
<Ian_corne> s
<Ian_corne> to 1.8
<knittl> there's a lot of xserver-xorg packages kept back from updating
<Ian_corne> The following packages have unmet dependencies: xserver-xorg-core: Breaks: xserver-xorg-video-6 which is a virtual package.
<Ian_corne> The following actions will resolve these dependencies:
<Ian_corne> Remove the following packages:
<Ian_corne> nvidia-current
<Ian_corne> So i guess it could dirtify things
<knittl> sucks
<knittl> i could test nouveau though
<knittl> could it be that firefox hogs up xorg somehow?
<matrixa1> first thing I did when I installed lucid was completely blacklisting nouveau, then getting latest beta from nvidia
<matrixa1> worked like a charm
<knittl> why is everybody talking about lucid? meerkat is the next version
<matrixa1> because meerkat also has nouveau as default
<yofel> erm, nvidia-current will blacklist nouveau when you install it
<yofel> and it works perfectly fine here (256)
<penguin42> what is 'broadcast preferences' supposed to be? (It doesn't start for me)
<matrixa1> yofel, 256.29?
<yofel> matrixa1: yes
<yofel> the x-updates ppa has it
<matrixa1> looks like from now on my life will become a tad bit easier
<Sarvatt> the nvidia-current in x-updates has a little problem though, the modaliases aren't getting extracted right because the format changed so it wont show up in jockey for most people
<Sarvatt> but if its installed already it upgrades fine and you can still install with a package manager if you just make sure you have an /etc/X11/xorg.conf afterwards, sudo nvidia-xconfig if not
<BUGabundo> you mean X builds are done?
<BUGabundo> I can upgrade at will Sarvatt?
<Sarvatt> i dont think tseliot ever uploaded it to maverick :(
<BUGabundo> The following packages have been kept back:
<BUGabundo>   xserver-xorg{a} xserver-xorg-core{a} xserver-xorg-input-evdev{a} xserver-xorg-input-synaptics{a} xserver-xorg-input-wacom xserver-xorg-video-apm{a}   xserver-xorg-video-ark{a} xserver-xorg-video-chips{a} xserver-xorg-video-cirrus{a} xserver-xorg-video-fbdev{a} xserver-xorg-video-i128{a}   xserver-xorg-video-intel{a} xserver-xorg-video-mach64{a} xserver-xorg-video-mga{a} xserver-xorg-video-neomagic{a} xserver-xorg-video-nv{a}   xserver-xorg
<BUGabundo> {a} xserver-xorg-video-tseng{a} xserver-xorg-video-v4l{a} xserver-xorg-video-vesa   xserver-xorg-video-vmware{a} xserver-xorg-video-voodoo{a}
<BUGabundo> :(
<Sarvatt> all it needs is a no change rebuild, you can apt-get source nvidia-current, cd to the directory, dch -i to bump the version, and debuild -uc -us -b to make the debs
<Sarvatt> then install the debs and you can upgrade fine
<BUGabundo> ehehe
<BUGabundo> ill wait till aptitude says its ok
<BUGabundo> you guys are going to make it direct upload right?
<Sarvatt> actually no you can't do what I just said, you need to build against the newer xserver :)
<Sarvatt> i can't upload stuff
<Sarvatt> or i would have done it a week ago
<BUGabundo> why can't you do it ?
<BUGabundo> lost privs to archive?
<Sarvatt> never had it :)
<BUGabundo> ahh
<BUGabundo> start working for it :)
<BUGabundo> with package only permitions you should be fine
<ripps> *sigh* I want to try out Unity, but it hoplessly crashes in Ubuntu. There seems to be a problem deep in glib or gtk.
<gord> ripps, whats the error you are getting that makes you believe that the problem is in glib/gtk?
<ripps> gord: backtrace led to glib. Check out #592920
<ripps> https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/unity/+bug/592920
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 592920 in unity (Ubuntu) "Unity crashes during startup" [Undecided,New]
<Daekdroom> !info unity
<ubottu> unity (source: unity): Unity Interface for Ubuntu Netbook Edition. In component main, is optional. Version 0.2.8-0ubuntu1 (maverick), package size 79 kB, installed size 776 kB
<gord> actually no its a bad x window error. all the gtk warnings are indicators loading. could you attach the output of glxinfo to the bug as well?
<ripps> gord: http://launchpadlibrarian.net/50279359/glxinfo
<gord> ripps, looks like you don't have the GL_ARB_texture_non_power_of_two extension which iirc we require to run
<ripps> ...okay... what can I do about it?
<gord> if your hardware supports the extension (if its old, it won't) then you could try installing the ati binary drivers
<gord> sorry amd drivers, its amd now not ati
<ripps> gord: sorry, too old. radeon 9600 pro (rv350)
<gord> ripps, yeah sorry, thats fairly old. doubt it supports non power of two textures at all :(
<ripps> that seems kinda dumb, unity should be capable on running older hardware. alot of people use r300-r500 ati cards
<Volkodav> is there an option in installer to choose btrfs ?
<gord> ripps, unity is designed to run on netbooks not desktops. ala: we target the features that are offered to us by gpu's used in netbooks. we are not targeting older hardware sorry
 * ripps goes to the corner an pouts
<ripps> is it possible that a fork could be made that works with older hardware? There alot of cool features with it that I think would be great on desktops, not just netbooks
<knittl> nouveau is crap, it does not support my 1920x1200
<om26er> better than -nv atleast
<knittl> it worked with nv, but now i only have 1600x1200
<knittl> and second screen is blank (worked with nvidia-current)
<penguin42> curious, just noticed when I click on the button at the top-right to shutdown my maverick guest it draws a little red highlight around my terminal launcher on my panel - I'm sure there is a reason - it looks more deliberate than bug
<knittl> penguin42: my pidgin launcher is highlighted too
<penguin42> curious isn't it
<knittl> the monitor tool doesn't like my nouveau
 * penguin42 disappears
<knittl> how can i find out my current graphics driver?
<ripps> hmm... it seems that it might be possible to work around the GL_ARB_texture_non_power_of_two in Gallium, by having it run through a softpipe.
<yofel> knittl: check which one is used in Xorg.0.log
<knittl> yofel: must be nouveau, because glxgears shows something :>
<knittl> hrm, what do i need to install to have full nouveau?
<knittl> right now i only get 1600x1200
<ripps> actually, yes. I see from someone testing r300g, That their mesa supports non_power_of_two.
<knittl> and the right side of the screen is left!
<yofel> dunno, IIRC you only need xserver-xorg-video-nouveau and libdrm-nouvau1
<knittl> hm, it still tries to load nvidia :-/
<yofel> knittl: deleted your xorg.conf?
<knittl> yofel: yes
<yofel> nouveau doesn't need one
<knittl> moved it to xorg.conf.xinerama
<yofel> then I don't get why it would use nvidia o.O
<bjsnider> knittl, if you put the horizsync/vertrefresh values in the xorg.conf you will get your native resolution
<yofel> knittl: and you *removed* nvidia?
<knittl> xorg log says »can't load module nvidia«
<knittl> yofel: yes, i deleted it to be able to update all packages
<yofel> odd then
<knittl> i'll reinstall nouveau then try to kill x and restart it
<knittl> hm no, still weird
<knittl> bjsnider: ehm ok, how can i get a xorg.conf back without using the .xinerama version for nvidia?
<knittl> and how do i know the values for hsync and vrefresh
<knittl> i mean, i could just install nvidia-current again and remove all xserver-xorg-video-* packages :D
<yofel> no need to remove them, just install nvidia-current and reboot
<knittl> yofel: installing nvidia-current removes them
<knittl> dependency issues ^^
<knittl> and do i have to reboot? isn't it enough to restart X?
<knittl> maybe that's the only problem
<BUGabundo> PLEASE use jockey to do that
<BUGabundo> don't use apt
<BUGabundo> you need to downgrade
<BUGabundo> the current package needs a nochange rebuild
<BUGabundo> at least from what I recall of what Sarvatt sair
<BUGabundo> *said
<Daijoubu> Is support for mantis driver devices removed from the kernel of Maverick ?
<knittl> BUGabundo: jockey never worked reliably for me
<BUGabundo> it should
<BUGabundo> did you file bugs for it ?
<knittl> BUGabundo: so how long will it take for the packages to be updated
<knittl> i'll try a system reboot
<knittl> not an x restart
<BUGabundo> ask him
<BUGabundo> or better
<BUGabundo> tseliot
<knittl> apt worked reasonably well for me in the past
<knittl> at least to install nvidia-current
<knittl> and jockey was broken a lot when the -modaliases packages were out of date
 * knittl rebooting
<Daijoubu> No one knows?
<yofel> knittl: the new nvidia-current package in the x-updates ppa (256.29) won't remove them
<yofel> Daijoubu: that's a bit hard to say, the driver is there, maybe some fw issue? got the kernel log?
<yofel> Daijoubu: and did you try a daily build now or still just alpha1?
<Daijoubu> yofel no i used Live USb stick.If the driver is active there is a /dev/dvb/ folder, but there isn't such.If mantis is not removed it should work
<Daijoubu> yofel only Alpha1, i think that after updating on live usb, after reboot it erases any changes
<yofel> if it's a persistent usb image it won't forget all updates, but I don't think you can upgrade the kernel
<yofel> !daily
<ubottu> Daily builds of the CD images of the current development version of Ubuntu are available at http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/daily/current/ and http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/daily-live/current/
<Daijoubu> thank si will try that
<bjsnider> knittl, used to be sudo dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg would get you a plain xorg.conf. may be it still does
<Daijoubu> yofel is there any contious effort for detecting/installing the dvb devices with the mantis driver in the kernel, or additional steps are required to make things work?
<yofel> no idea
<Daijoubu> yofel which link should i use?!
<yofel> the second one, daily-live
<Ian_corne> anyone else have flash problems in google-chrome-unstable ?
<Ian_corne> it's annoying, flash doesn't work in google-chrome-unstable, does work in firefox
<Ian_corne> and it does work in google-chrome-unstable on my other box
<Ian_corne> purge and reinstall didn't fix it
<knittl> ok, looks way better now
<knittl> fsck took a while to run
<knittl> now let's try the second screen
<knittl> OH MY
<knittl> woooot
<knittl> i plugged it in and it came to life
<knittl> in full resolution
<knittl> wtf, now this is great
<BUGabundo> knittl: calm down :)
<knittl> no, this is incredible
<BUGabundo> Ian_corne: chromium from daily ppa works fine with latest flash
<BUGabundo> it does die a lot
<Ian_corne> I'm gonna check that now
<bjsnider> what version of flash?
<Ian_corne> and google-chrome-unstable also has the latest flash
<knittl> i can even rotate the screen. woohooo
<Ian_corne> but it just shows a grey box
<BUGabundo> bjsnider: the new one
<BUGabundo> 10.1
<BUGabundo> knittl: rotaion on nvidia?
<BUGabundo> that's a first
<knittl> BUGabundo: no, nouveau
<BUGabundo> ahh
<BUGabundo> yeah that works
<BUGabundo> just don't try any fancy 3Ds
<knittl> that driver now works better than nvidia-current
<knittl> 1300 frames in 5 seconds seem ok
<BUGabundo> what?!!!
<bjsnider> ah, no it does not
<BUGabundo> no it doesn't
<BUGabundo> don't make me like wanna try it
<Ian_corne> you won't get descent stuff in google earth either :p
<knittl> BUGabundo: that's only glxgears
<BUGabundo> $ glxgears -fullscreen
<BUGabundo> 1084 frames in 5.0 seconds
<knittl> even ttys are in a beautiful small resolution now
<BUGabundo> 90fps in compiz benchmark
<BUGabundo> yeah, ttys look nicer
<BUGabundo> and boot is faster
<knittl> 28 frames in 5.2 seconds :D
<knittl> but fullscreen here is 3840x1200
<BUGabundo> eheheheeheheheh
<knittl> maximized window on 1920x1200 is 55 frames
<BUGabundo> HOLLYYYY MACARONI
<Ian_corne> $ glxgears -fullscreen
<Ian_corne> 269 frames in 5.0 seconds
<Ian_corne> OHYEAH
<BUGabundo> Ian_corne: ppooooorrrr you
<knittl> not too fast, but i okey :D
<Ian_corne> Intel baby!
<BUGabundo> hahahahaha
<BUGabundo> yofel: how about you on kde?
<BUGabundo> I remember someone in here having a SLI
<BUGabundo> who was it ?
<knittl> hm, blender on both screens lags a bit, but it's still usable for me
<knittl> haha, this is bigtime fun
<arand> Haven't got any updates for a day or so, is there some arbitrary freeze going on or if my apt misbehaving?
<Ian_corne> there's updates
<Ian_corne> in the x thingy
<Ian_corne> but it's breaking :p
<knittl> the only stupid thing with 1920x1200 + 1920x1080 is, that i can move my mouse outside the monitor on the smaller one
<Ian_corne> yeah
<BUGabundo> yep
<Ian_corne> yar
<BUGabundo> but you can also place them exactly as IRL
<BUGabundo> not just virtually side by side
<BUGabundo> overlaping is a dope
<knittl> yes, but that doesn't change stuff ^^
<knittl> i could still move outside
<knittl> and they are virtually placed the exact same way
<knittl> bottom edge aligned, top edge not
<arand> I think I pulled in most of x a day ago, since then, nuffink.
<knittl> muahhaa, i never thought nouveau will work so well
<Ian_corne> it works well for 2d
<knittl> it even works well enough for 3d
<Ian_corne> I don' tknow how it peforms for full hd vids for example
<knittl> oh, i could test
<knittl> need to know it anyway
<knittl> where's the sintel trailer?
<arand> knittl: Wha? Even compositing?
<knittl> arand: i use plain metacity
<arand> ah
<Ian_corne> compositing works with noveau
<knittl> sintel trailer in 1080p plays without problems
<arand> Ian_corne: Reasonable as well?
<knittl> cpu usage between 30 and 60 %
<Ian_corne> arand: I'm sorry i can't really give a clear answer
<Ian_corne> my box is so old
<Ian_corne> i'm happy if it runs anything :D
<arand> :)
<BUGabundo> knittl: big buck bunny ?
<knittl> that's on my external drive
<knittl> sintel trailer is in my downloads folder
<BUGabundo> heh
<BUGabundo> I always have BBB on hand :)
<knittl> hehe
<Ian_corne> BBB?
<knittl> big buck bunny
<knittl> new sintel renders are just awesome
<knittl> stunning
<Daijoubu> yofel, well no dev/dvb/ folder again, what long file should i look at or pastebin? o-o
<Daijoubu> *log
<Ian_corne> BUGabundo: chromium does work
<Ian_corne> it annoys me :(
<yofel> Daijoubu: does dmesg mention the driver?
<BUGabundo> Ian_corne: use it instead
<BUGabundo> blobs suck anyway
<Ian_corne> what does google-chrome have as advantage?
<yofel> knittl: about compositing, it does work here, but about half of my kwin effects don't work
<BUGabundo> Ian_corne: nothing ?
<Ian_corne> ok :p
<yofel> but better than nothing at least
<knittl> yofel: i only used kwin once, when metacity was broken
<knittl> i hated it :D
<Ian_corne> BUGabundo: the icon is yellow/red :p
<yofel> well, kwin is KDE, either you love or you hate it :P
<Ian_corne> instead of blue white
<BUGabundo> Ian_corne: otoh chromium builds from fta are done to match each release of ubuntu, you do have some limited support
<BUGabundo> works nicer with flash, codecs, etc
<knittl> yofel: i'm on the hate side ;)
<BUGabundo> AND no phone home :)
<yofel> heh
<knittl> although some apps are too simple in gnome
<BUGabundo> I like blue :D
<yofel> well, I think compiz won't work perfectly too with nouveau, but most things should work
<Ian_corne> BUGabundo: I don't mind phone home
<Ian_corne> unlike others, I like targeted adds
<BUGabundo> its not that
<Ian_corne> if I'm to view ads anyways
<BUGabundo> you still get those
<BUGabundo> wait... what ads?
<Ian_corne> I don't run adblock unless it blocks the site from viewing correctly
<Ian_corne> boo, chromium can only import from ff
<Ian_corne> not from google-chrome
 * BUGabundo likes https://chrome.google.com/extensions/detail/aeoigbhkilbllfomkmmilbfochhlgdmh
<BUGabundo> Ian_corne: erk risc a copy profile?
<Ian_corne> I won't
<Ian_corne> don't want to break flash again :p
<BUGabundo> lol
<BUGabundo> if it does just make a new profile
<Ian_corne> I'm scared!
 * BUGabundo feeds Ian_corne with some placebo pills
<Daijoubu> yofel, i can't find anything that makes sense for the device, with lspci -vvn  the device is listed as "04:05.0 0480: 1822:4e35 (rev 01), Subsystem: 153b:1179,Control: I/O- Mem+ BusMaster+ SpecCycle- MemWINV- VGASnoop- ParErr- Stepping- SERR- FastB2B- DisINTx-,
<Daijoubu> gosh when will linux have something as simple as hardware manager in windows -_-''
<DanaG> try "update-pciids"
<yofel> err... then I'm out of ideas, I'm not a kernel expert, you should file a bug with 'ubuntu-bug linux' and select 'regression-potential' when asked about regressions.
<Daijoubu> yofel, why there's not strategy for dvb devices in ubuntu? I think in OpenSuse or Mandriva forgot which one, you can chose to install your card with GUI, and even though my device was not installed by default i was able to make it work with the gui with 3 clicks
<Daijoubu> DanaG, i did this, emm what's this supposed to do?
<yofel> err.. please don't ask ME, I don't know much about dvb cards, the only one I have works perfectly fine in lucid, and I didn't try maverick there yet
<Daijoubu> yofel, yours works out of the box?
<yofel> yes, I only have to set up the channel list in kaffeine
<Daijoubu> :/
<Daijoubu> ok then can someone take a look at this page please http://www.linuxtv.org/wiki/index.php/TerraTec_Cinergy_S2_PCI_HD_CI
<Daijoubu> it says that "Mantis driver is included in kernel version => 2.6.33-rc6."
<yofel> well, there is a 'mantis' module, but modinfo only says "description:    MANTIS driver"
<yofel> tried loading the module by hand?
<BUGabundo> Ian_corne: https://chrome.google.com/extensions/detail/mabenbhpjlchigbbpafligkdnlhjbmel?hl=en LOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOLLLL
<Ian_corne> :p
<yofel> see, nothing is more than nothing :D
<Daijoubu> yofel, huh that seamed to work i think o-o can't install Me Tv from software center though, no install button
<DanaG> Daijoubu: what that's supposed to do is to give you names for things.
<Daijoubu> never mind i will try Kaffeine
<yofel> *sigh*, when will the text colors be finally fixed in webkit, with my dark theme SC is almost unusable as some text has the same color as the background...
<Ian_corne> same with eclipse
<yofel> actually any webkit stuff is broken like that, like rekonq
<Ian_corne> Aren't there some global values that apps can use, based on the theme?
<Ian_corne> It's weird that this is still an issue
<yofel> well, it works mostly, only the text color seems to be hardcoded in webkit
<gnomefreak> it worked ;)
<gnomefreak> well not really
<BUGabundo> lol
<gnomefreak> instead of saving 100+ backgrounds it only saved the one that i had in use in .gconf
<BUGabundo>  1400      0      0       1748K   2.5G   1.8G     0K     0K  45% nautilus
<BUGabundo> did nautilus start leaking!?!?!
<BUGabundo> sure tis a 4k images dir
<BUGabundo> but still
<Ian_corne> BUGabundo: it's all the tumbs probably
<Ian_corne> go to another dir and check if it goes down
<BUGabundo> now I'm the one afraid
<BUGabundo> need it to finish
<gnomefreak> ok my day is done ;)
<gnomefreak> almost
<gnomefreak> BUGabundo: the daily DVD images are they alternate or live or does it matter? none tell me what installer it is
<gnomefreak> example http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/cdimage/dvd/current/
<BUGabundo> both
<gnomefreak> 1 dvd contains both?
 * gnomefreak likeing this
<BUGabundo> yes
<BUGabundo> that's why I usually sync the DVDs and cdlive
<gnomefreak> BUGabundo: makes sence
<gnomefreak> sense
 * psusi loves being able to pick up his running root volume and move it to another disk on the fly
<gnomefreak> ok now i think that covers today, smoke and see if i forgot anything that cant wait until tomorrow
<ajmitch> sigh at NZ mirrors being ~2 weeks out of date
<BUGabundo> ahahah ajmitch
<BUGabundo> yeah that always happens
<ajmitch> well, one of them is out of date
<ajmitch> nz2.a.u.c seems ok
<BUGabundo> that part of the world seems to lack some serious bw
<Ian_corne> ttp://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Omh8Ito-05M
<Ian_corne> lol
<Ian_corne> oops
<BUGabundo> Ian_corne: aaaaaah
<BUGabundo> ahaha I'm still lauthing
<gnomefreak> it seems the alt. isos are back up but they are still oversized. i suspect mon. or tues. they will be puylled off page again
 * gnomefreak sees pattern :)
<gnomefreak> damn
#ubuntu+1 2011-06-06
 * genii-around kicks the crap out of his network manager
<SudoKing> is gnome3 supposed to look like this? no color, just monochrome..
<KM0201> i think it does have a monochrom'ish look to it.
<KM0201> i'm running lubuntu 11.04 though.. so i'm not sure
<SudoKing> well that's natty :P
<SudoKing> i'm on oneiric
<KM0201> sorry, meant 11.10
<Viper550> SudoKing, are you in Unity?
<SudoKing> nah, classic gnome
<Viper550> yes it is.
<Viper550> btw you can edit the panels
<SudoKing> doesn't seem to be any right click functionality
<Viper550> hold down alt
<head_victim> Hah my oneiric just got a background apparently. Nice and bright I must say.
<smallfoot-> why oneiric release schedule on wiki has no link to alpha1 info?
<smallfoot-> i must know what is new in alpha1, i must know what is known broken
<smallfoot-> this was for all earlier ubuntu, but not for oneiric!! grr
<yofel> smallfoot-: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/OneiricOcelot/TechnicalOverview/Alpha1
<smallfoot-> thanks, whats exactly what i was looking for
<smallfoot-> why isnt it linked from https://wiki.ubuntu.com/OneiricReleaseSchedule like it used to be?
<yofel> nobody rememberd to update the page probably
<smallfoot-> oh
<smallfoot-> can you update the page?
<smallfoot-> why oneiric has to use this dumb unity2d, nobody likes unity
<smallfoot-> everybody hates unity, because it sucks
<smallfoot-> but canonical still has to force unity on everybody though nobody likes it
<Volkodav> +1
<Volkodav> gnome 3 is hardly usable too
<Trewas> I don't know if staying with gnome (gnome3 that is) would have been any better than creating unity
<Volkodav> would be easier on time and developers resources
<smallfoot-> ya, gnome3 seems sucks too, but gtk3 seems good
<smallfoot-> they should migrate gnome2 to gtk3
<hrw> hi
<hrw> does anyone know how to set READING font in evolution3? I can't stand variable-width fonts for mails ;(
<hrw> anyway: bug 793580
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 793580 in evolution (Ubuntu) "no way to set fixed-width font for reading emails" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/793580
<genii-around> Bleh. Installing lprng for some reason wants to remove: bluez-cups cups cups-bsd cups-client cups-driver-gutenprint foo2zjs hplip hplip-cups hplip-gui kubuntu-desktop pxljr splix xubuntu-desktop     ...and i hit Y too quickly
<magn3ts> Ubuntu 11.10 : featuring Marlin as a replacement for the disaster known as nautilus and compiz managing different wallpapers on different spaces.
<Ian_Corne> magn3ts: ?
<Ian_Corne> I'm still running nautilus
<magn3ts> Ian_Corne, it's my biggest wish ever.
<magn3ts> sadly marlin will surely be too unstable for such consideration.
<magn3ts> It's like a GTK3 Dolphin.
<Ian_Corne> it's not even in the repos?
<elros> after the rapid development cycle in mozilla, my guess is that oneiric will feature firefox 7 (release possibly on 13th Sep)
<micahg> elros: most likely
<BUGabundo> evening
<charlie-tca> Good evening, BUGabundo
<charlie-tca> Installed from scratch this weekend, now running xubuntu Oneiric Ocelot
<BUGabundo> nice
<BUGabundo> that's the 1st time I see anyone write the release name
<BUGabundo> I sure can't
<charlie-tca> I had to learn it, I have to use it often
<charlie-tca> Easier to learn if I type it enough
<Volkodav> I still can't figure how to do a simple thing as adjust fonts ?
<Volkodav> this unity sucks - can't find anything
<arand> Volkodav: Top-right, system setting, appearance, fonts
<arand> I do hope they make the system setting a tad more obvious in the next iteration though...
<Volkodav> thanks but I booted out of it
<nit-wit> arand, my appearance is missing thre.
<nit-wit> *there
<arand> Ah, might be some bork in the last updates, my system's been static for a while..
#ubuntu+1 2011-06-07
<TheBuntu> does ppa have kde sc 4.7 yet
<TheBuntu> where can i find kde 4.7 ppa repo ?
<genii-around> TheBuntu: It doesn't exist yet
<TheBuntu> ok
<TheBuntu> genii-around: what dont exist yet... ppa having it
<genii-around> TheBuntu: Yes.
<TheBuntu> ok..was just woundering sence kde ...Wednesday, May 25, 2011: KDE 4.7 Beta 1 Release
<n4cht> ahoihoi.  is alpha1 stable-ish?   i'm considering doing an upgrade to it to check it out, but i'm going to wait for beta if it's so broken that it's hardly usable.  (i know alpha releases are typically a use-at-your-own-risk, could all fall apart, minefield of nasty sometimes, but other alpha releases in the past have been pretty usable for day-to-day usage.)
<arand> Not stable no, you'd wait for final release for that.
<arand> ubuntu dev versions tend to fall in the former class..
<elros> "it works for me"
<n4cht> i don't mean stable as in 'final release' stable.  i mean stable as in 'installer will actually *install* it, then it boots into a usable DE, and works for the most part without random crashes, etc'.
<n4cht> or, as elros said "works for me".
<arand> *with random crashes and breakage.
<n4cht> arand: that's what i was afraid of.   i think i'll just wait for either beta or final release.
<Ian_Corne> am i correct when I say that NM breaks ubuntu one atm?
<Ian_Corne> n4cht: it's the most alpha feeling alpha i've ever worked with
<Ian_Corne> if that helps you :)
<Ian_Corne> stuff is just missing
<n4cht> Ian_Corne: that was actually very helpful.   in that case, to get my gnome-shell fix without giving up ubuntu, i'll just compile from git in my home dir so it doesn't break unity.
<Ian_Corne> I've not even tried gnome-shell
<Ian_Corne> But from what i read here, gnome3 stuff isn't that stable either
<n4cht> oh.  you know what?  i just remembered seeing a virtual machine specifically for testing new ubuntu releases when i was doing a search for vbox with apt.   maybe i'll use that and test oneiric that way?
 * n4cht is installing testdrive.
<charlie-tca> How to add users in Oneiric? Users and Groups seems to be broken?
<Ian_Corne> charlie-tca: adduser from commandline?
<charlie-tca> Ian_Corne: thanks, it does seem to be the only way
<Volkodav> the worst alpha ever
<Pici> Not enough things breaking?
<Volkodav> unity+gnome3 = crazy non working WM
<charlie-tca> and mine was actually working, just installed this weekend. but... it is Xubuntu Oneiric
<elros> can't go wrong with lubuntu
<Volkodav> I'll reinstall xubuntu
<charlie-tca> minor quirks, of course, like email and news start offline now
<cwillu> !info inkscape #lucid
<ubottu> '#lucid' is not a valid distribution: hardy, hardy-backports, hardy-proposed, kubuntu-backports, kubuntu-experimental, kubuntu-updates, lucid, lucid-backports, lucid-proposed, maverick, maverick-backports, maverick-proposed, medibuntu, natty, natty-backports, natty-proposed, oneiric, oneiric-backports, oneiric-proposed, partner, stable, testing, unstable
<cwillu> !info inkscape lucid
<ubottu> inkscape (source: inkscape): vector-based drawing program. In component main, is optional. Version 0.47.0-2ubuntu2 (lucid), package size 19566 kB, installed size 86024 kB
<cwillu> !info inkscape hardy
<ubottu> inkscape (source: inkscape): vector-based drawing program. In component main, is optional. Version 0.46-0ubuntu2 (hardy), package size 14070 kB, installed size 60876 kB
<Pici> cwillu: rmadison is handy for doing those sort of comparisons.
 * cwillu googles
<cwillu> something I have to _install_ first?
 * cwillu scoffs
<Pici> cwillu: Its in the devscripts package.
<cwillu> somebody was just looking for a livecd with inkscape .45, which I wasn't sure existed
<Pici> cwillu: rmadison is just a cli interface to http://people.canonical.com/~ubuntu-archive/madison.cgi anyway, so you could use that
<BUGabundo> good evening folks
<Ian_Corne> hei
<Ian_Corne> i had to reinstall natty today BUGabundo  :p
<BUGabundo> ahahahah
<BUGabundo> natty??
<BUGabundo> that's old
<Ian_Corne> had no GUI anymore in 11.10
<BUGabundo> gnome is a mess in 11.10
<Ian_Corne> and i needed my laptop :D
<BUGabundo> sure it does
<BUGabundo> just a very BAD one
<Ian_Corne> nono, it didn't work anymore
<Ian_Corne> not at all :D
<BUGabundo> sure does
<BUGabundo> gnome-do is rocking here
<charlie-tca> oops
<BUGabundo> but no updates coming
<BUGabundo> very strange
<BUGabundo> NM is broken
<charlie-tca> I even managed to get VBox working again, and it only took three days!
<Ian_Corne> :D
<BUGabundo> need to file that , once I figure what's causing it not to work
<BUGabundo> charlie-tca: I had to reinstall do to gnome3 and NM
<charlie-tca> My updates on xubuntu today pulled nautilus in
<BUGabundo> :(
<BUGabundo> charlie-tca: ahahahahaaha
<Ian_Corne> Maybe it's more productive going to the nm channel?
<BUGabundo> autch
<charlie-tca> BUGabundo: you did a reinstall?
<BUGabundo> my bright is going it self to MAX
<charlie-tca> I didn't know that was even possible ;-)
<BUGabundo> going blind here
<BUGabundo> wow I lower it and it increases it again
<BUGabundo> :/
<charlie-tca> uh-oh
<BUGabundo> charlie-tca: yah, so I got ext4 again
<BUGabundo> woot
<charlie-tca> sounds like power manager did something wrong?
<BUGabundo> well, clean install
<BUGabundo> PM has been wanking for weeks
<Ian_Corne> is there still a power manager in 11.10?
<charlie-tca> w00t! clean install at that?
<charlie-tca> Ian_Corne: what about doing a dual boot with 11.04/11.10?
<BUGabundo> apt-cache policy gnome-power-manager
<BUGabundo> gnome-power-manager:
<BUGabundo>   Installed: 3.0.2-0ubuntu1
<charlie-tca> Oh, yeah, I do that, but managed to screw my 11.04 install up bad today
<Ian_Corne> charlie-tca: unity already doesn't work anymore in 11.04 because of the setting i have in my homedir
<Ian_Corne> from 11.10
<Ian_Corne> so no real use I guess
<BUGabundo> meh
<charlie-tca> yeah, I believe that. Got to separate everything these days
<BUGabundo> glad i have my tablet now
<Ian_Corne> running ubuntu classic atm
<BUGabundo> it saved my weekend
<BUGabundo> I need to start kmail
<Ian_Corne> a tablet wouldn't be able to run eclipse, which i need :D
<BUGabundo> but I'm afraid it will eat all my email
<BUGabundo> Ian_Corne: if you *need* something, then you shouldn't be running +1 :)
<BUGabundo> 'cause the only thing I *need* on this laptop
<BUGabundo> is ff, chromium and pidgin
<Ian_Corne> BUGabundo: i know
<BUGabundo> and one of those is having problems with NM
<Ian_Corne> except i've been doing it for a long time :D
<BUGabundo> Ian_Corne: I know you know :D
<Ian_Corne> but I can always reinstall in 30 mins
<Ian_Corne> like I did just now
 * charlie-tca thinks we all know, and advise others not to do what we do.
<BUGabundo> and then not be able to use your /home
<BUGabundo> charlie-tca: still we keep doing it and blaming something
<charlie-tca> seems so
<charlie-tca> BUGabundo: isn't that why we do testing?
<BUGabundo> we are just masoquist
<BUGabundo> no
<BUGabundo> we should test stuff ready to work
<BUGabundo> we are 4 months away that being useful
<BUGabundo> LOL
<charlie-tca> but that is not near as much fun
<BUGabundo> yeah
<BUGabundo> after alpha4 its lame
<maco> please don't say that
<BUGabundo> but before alpha 3 its really not usefull
<maco> there are enough people refusing to test before beta
<BUGabundo> maco: we are joking :)
<BUGabundo> light up
<charlie-tca> If you start testing accessibility after alpha3, it stays fun!
<maco> by the time beta comes around, there's no time to fix!
<Ian_Corne> BUGabundo: I always have all my stuff saved somewhere :)
<BUGabundo> I ALWAYS ask ppl to test a daily iso every so often
<BUGabundo> to make sure their apps/hw works for them
<BUGabundo> Ian_Corne: _cloud_
<maco> ok...just afraid someone's gonna see and go "see? even THEY say we shouldnt test!"
<BUGabundo> ahaha
<BUGabundo> maco: this ISN'T testing
<BUGabundo> this is masoquism right now
<BUGabundo> no one minimaly sane would run what we have
<charlie-tca> lol
<BUGabundo> and I run this in bare metal with no replace hw
<BUGabundo> glad I got the tablet
<charlie-tca> oh, now that is just plain trouble
<BUGabundo> *if* I would file bugs for ALL that is currently broken
<BUGabundo> LP would crawl down
<charlie-tca> At least I got spares here. video cards, HD, cables, etc. Everything but the motherboard ;-)
<BUGabundo> but half is not yet ported
<BUGabundo> half is not yet merged
<BUGabundo> and some weird half was forgotten somewhere
<BUGabundo> but sometimes, I get really really tired of the breakage
<charlie-tca> +1
<BUGabundo> DAMN YOU POWER MANAGER
<BUGabundo> fuuuuuuuuuuuuuuu
<charlie-tca> hmmm
<BUGabundo> can I send my optoptrician bill to canonical?
<BUGabundo> anyone else having failed to use first key presses?
#ubuntu+1 2011-06-08
<alex_mayorga> Can someone tell me if https://bugs.freedesktop.org/show_bug.cgi?id=26980 is fixed in Ocelot?
<ubottu> Freedesktop bug 26980 in Driver/nouveau "NVA3 / NVA5 / NVA8 / NVAF (GT2xx/GT3xx) with nouveau: random GPU lockups" [Major,New]
<maurer_> Has anyone had any luck getting fglrx to work?
<maurer_> (as radeon doesn't seem to want to provide glx)
<erle-> will 11.10 have gnome 3.2?
<zniavre> hello im trying oneiric with gnome3 classic session the application menu is not filed (empty menu) how to repopulate it please
<zniavre> ?
<head_victim> Anyone else unable to select a different english language other than US ?
<BUGabundo> my tablet PSU died
<BUGabundo> and its all yofel fault!!!!!
<BUGabundo> :P
<susundberg> :)
<BUGabundo> yo charl....
<BUGabundo> he went away
<Ian_Corne> :o
<IdleOne> Do I want to use gdm or lightdm at this point?
<ior3k> w00t! Emacs 23.3 has landed!
<elros> lightdm was a bit ugly, but it worked
<zniavre> how do you use it ? it removed gdm ?
<darren_> I've been having trouble with wireless networking since upgrading to 11.10 alpha. It looks like my wireless card isn't being configured, its state is down.  dmesg shows iwlagn reports for Intel(R) WiFi Link 5100 AGN, REV=0x54, but when I scan for networks none are identified. Is there any information available on the web, do I need to install a different driver or change some configuration to enable wireless?
<darren_> also, the icon for plasma-widget-networkmanagement is a red box with a white x in it
<yofel> BUGabundo: but I'm not giving you the code that I used to fry your PSU from here.
<yofel> (so... what happened really? ^^)
<BUGabundo> don't know
<BUGabundo> apperently some units have faulty PSUs
<charlie-tca> I done good! I had xubuntu switch to lightDM and broke both live cd's
<BUGabundo> if you leave it charging too long (a night) it dies
<yofel> o.O
<yofel> charlie-tca: congrats :P
<charlie-tca> thanks, I think :-)
<BUGabundo> charlie-tca: that means progress
<BUGabundo> yofel: so now I don't have an altertive machine
<charlie-tca> that's what I was hi
<charlie-tca> that's what I was hoping for, anyway
<yofel> :S
<BUGabundo> boot the good guys at #asus-transformer thikn its software
<BUGabundo> so doing a few tests
<BUGabundo> but already got my RMA ready
<BluesKaj> howdy yofel, BUGabundo , charlie-tca ...taking the plunge as we speak , anything i should look out for before rebooting ?
<BluesKaj> net upgrade
<Ian_Corne> have a cable ready
<BUGabundo> BluesKaj: sure
<BUGabundo> DON'T DO IT
<BUGabundo> :)
<BluesKaj> ttooolllaate
<BUGabundo> welcome to +1
<BluesKaj> :) thanks
<yofel> BluesKaj: KDE network-manager applet is broken
<BUGabundo> gtk broken
<BUGabundo> nm broken
<BUGabundo> gdm,,, erk
<BUGabundo> sound works :D
<yofel> well, anything NM related except NM itself is broken ^^
<BluesKaj> yofel, I don't use network manager , but thanks
<BUGabundo> ahah
<yofel> ah, then you  should be ~fine
<BluesKaj>  /etc/network/interfaces ..ethernet here , no wifi
<yofel> that'll work fine
<BluesKaj> kde here as well
<BluesKaj> any probs with nvidia drivers?
<charlie-tca> oops, too late for saying "good luck"?
<charlie-tca> I am using the gallium driver in Xubuntu (experimental driver). I don t know if it is the reason, but no games except solitare are working now
<BUGabundo> nauveua or what ever we have now, is working for me
<BluesKaj> what about nvidia-current?
<BluesKaj> well anyway , I'll find out ...almost done
<charlie-tca> Haven't tried nvidia current.
<genii-around> Is anyone else having Nautilus opening automatically every boot with Kubuntu, even though it's not in autostart?
<BUGabundo> genii-around: a while back
<BUGabundo> then it fixed it
<BUGabundo> and we still don't have startup manager
<charlie-tca> genii-around: yes, it pulls in with a gdm update a couple of days ago. Xubuntu has the same issue
<charlie-tca> I just removed nautilus, then had to remove it from autostart also
<genii-around> Yes, for the time being I just uninstalled it. Had another issue with CUPS making system unbootable yesterday, even in single-user or to previous kernels. Had to boot to usb, and mv /etc/init/cups.conf in that case, since removing it also wanted to take out kubuntu-desktop and xubuntu-desktop
<BluesKaj> done , all seems ok som far
<BluesKaj> so
 * BluesKaj dumps pulseaudio...again
<Ian_Corne> gah
<SudoKing> this alpha seems to be rather stable for me :P
<Chipaca> hi all. My oneiric laptop is broken, in that unity doesn't start, gdm isn't drawing itself right half of the time, plugging in a second monitor or projector crashes the box, etc
<Chipaca> this all started yesterday afternoon
<Chipaca> help?
<BluesKaj> SudoKing, yeah same here , so far , but I'm on kde so no issues with desktops etc
<CarlFK> what file do I put something like AutomaticLoginEnable=true
<CarlFK> in natty it was /etc/gdm/custom.conf .. same does not work for ornery
<zniavre> i always thought that automatic login is not a good idea in dev stage
<cwillu_at_work> depends on what you need
<cwillu_at_work> CarlFK, try timedlogin?
<CarlFK> cwillu_at_work: timedlogin - same file?
<CarlFK> I was thinking it got moved to gconf
<cwillu_at_work> TimedLoginEnable=true\nTimedLogin=cwillu\nTimedLoginDelay=3
<cwillu_at_work> but yeah, it could be gconf'd
<CarlFK> What do I put in /etc/sudoers to disable the need to enter a password?
<CarlFK> or I could just enabel the root account and autologin root.  which would make someone cry.
<cwillu_at_work> CarlFK, well, there's little difference in many cases :p
<cwillu_at_work> man sudoers
<CarlFK>        Any user may mount or unmount a CD-ROM on the machines in the CDROM       Host_Alias (orion, perseus, hercules) without entering a password.
<CarlFK> yay.  thanks
<CarlFK> oh hell  >>> /etc/sudoers: syntax error near line 23 <<<
<CarlFK> I am failing to add nopasswd
<cwillu_at_work> CarlFK, pastebin?
<CarlFK> cat: /etc/sudoers: Permission denied
<cwillu_at_work> CarlFK, lol, the default file includes the right command :p
<cwillu_at_work> sudo cat /etc/sudors
<cwillu_at_work> it's not globally readable
<CarlFK> and my sudo is broken
<cwillu_at_work> you, sir, are in a pickle
<CarlFK> I'll reboot into rescue
<cwillu_at_work> reboot in...yeah./
<genii-around> Time to boot to single user, edit file, etc etc
<cwillu_at_work> any time you're editing sudors, you want to keep an extra root shell handy
<cwillu_at_work> sudoers, rather
<CarlFK> good idea
<cwillu_at_work> anytime you're doing <something that could break foo>, you want to keep an extra <service that only foo can provide> running
<cwillu_at_work> remote upgrade?  start a second sshd
<cwillu_at_work> ect
<cwillu_at_work> etc
<CarlFK> oh, is that what this does: %sudo   ALL=(ALL:ALL) ALL
<cwillu_at_work> ?
<CarlFK> so I just add the user to sudo ?
<cwillu_at_work> # %sudo ALL=NOPASSWD: ALL
<CarlFK> "the default file includes the right command"
<CarlFK> that isn't in my file...
<cwillu_at_work> you have a silly file
<cwillu_at_work> it's also in the man page
<cwillu_at_work> also, a live cd should have a valid example
<genii-around> Or also see /usr/share/doc/sudo/sample.sudoers
<PoPpiLLs> .
<CarlFK> best error today: I type $ sudo chmod 440 group_sudo
<CarlFK> and see...
<CarlFK> sudo: /etc/sudoers.d/group_sudo is mode 0644, should be 0440
<CarlFK> makes my head hurt.
<BluesKaj> CarlFK, to edit sudoers , use 'sudo visudo' in the  terminal
<CarlFK> the vi is a lie.
<BluesKaj> I hate to say it , but it works for me
<CarlFK> for me it uses ... um.. nano I think
<Pici> it respects $EDITOR
<SK{Laptop}> i jinxed myself, i'm no longer able to log in w/o it crashing :P
<nit-wit> So what is the access to the appearance==theme control?
<trism> nit-wit: need to edit gsettings/gconf by hand for now (there is also gnome-tweak-tool, however it doesn't really seem much better than just using dconf-editor). I especially like the TODO line in gnome-control-center: "Appearance and Themes: - blah"
<nit-wit> trism, thanks I will look around.;)
<CarlFK> who thought it would be funny to bind up arrow to screen shot?
<Pici> Thats happened in the past... I forget what caused it then.
<CarlFK> whats the ^x to go up a line in bash?
<CarlFK> ohh, I think !! will do most of what I want
<BUGabundo> hi
#ubuntu+1 2011-06-09
<mrdeb> what is new in 1110
<BUGabundo> lol
<BUGabundo> nite
<alex_mayorga> !icedtea
<alex_mayorga> Who do I talk to get the new version of Icedtea packaged?
<alkisg> Is there any way to do the equivalent of `aptitude why package` with the packages available by default on oneiric? (e.g. apt-get)
<IdleOne> alkisg: install apt-rdepends. I'm not sure that is exactly what you want but I think it is.
<alkisg> IdleOne: so it cannot be done with the packages available by default on oneiric? OK, thanks, I can just install aptitude again then :)
<IdleOne> I'm not sure
<IdleOne> should be
<IdleOne> alkisg: the output of apt-rdepends is much more detailed than aptitude why
<alkisg> IdleOne: AFAIK apt-rdepends lists the dependencies, but not why a package was installed
<alkisg> So it won't tell you if you manually installed a package, or if it was installed because of the dependency list
<IdleOne> true
<alkisg> I'm looking for the second case :)
<IdleOne> but aren't depends installed automatically
<alkisg> apt-get purge --auto-remove package-a
<alkisg> If package-a depends on package-b, and nothing else depends on package-b, then package-b will be removed,
<alkisg> *unless* you manually installed package-b
<alkisg> There are cases where that last part is significant...
<alkisg> E.g. I may want to know why dnsmasq is still on my system after removing ltsp-server. aptitude why wlil tell me that I installed it myself.
<IdleOne> makes sense
<photon> God, what have you guys done to ubuntu with unity?
<photon> Is there any way I can install Ubuntu with Gnome?
<cwillu> photon, you know that gnome is also breaking gnome these days, right?
<cwillu> (i.e., "classic gnome" is going away upstream, apparently)
<cwillu> this is probably as good a time as any to migrate to xfce or kde :p
<elros> photon, you can take the plunge, upgrade to oneiric, install gnome-shell and then remove ubuntu-desktop and unity
<elros> or you can install lxde and wait a few months for gnome to get fixed, fall in love with lxde and forget about gnome altogether
<photon> why does gnome need fixing? and how well will Ubuntu work with a non-default wm?
<elros> ubuntu works well with all kinds of window managers, and very well supported ones get official status, like kubuntu and xubuntu now have
<elros> lubuntu (based on lxde) is likely to get official status in this cycle, you can join #lubuntu if you have questions about it
<photon> thank you, elros
<eagles0513875> hi guys :D
<eagles0513875> apw: spoke too soon i dont have wifi now :(
<eagles0513875> apw: network widget on kde is broken again lol then again nothing new lol
<BluesKaj> Hiyas
<yofel> eagles0513875: that *is* on the known issues list :P
<eagles0513875> yofel: when is that widget not on the known issues list
<yofel> you have a point there...
<charlie-tca> Lost all sound, sound card, locale, and path in Oneiric?
<charlie-tca> seems that path in /etc/environment, /etc/bash.bashrc, /etc/login.def, and ~/.bashrc are now ignored
<CarlFK> I am getting a kernel crash on shutdown.  where can I hook a script to start netconsole early in the shutdown process?
<Ian_Corne> anyone know where unity goes to look for the icon it displays in an application?
<coz_> Ian_Corne,   probably in /usr/share/icons
<coz_> Ian_Corne,  somtimes   /usr/share/pixmaps
<coz_> Ian_Corne,  if the application is not in the default list of icons  it will be in /usr/share/pixmaps,, in other words,, if the onboard icons dont have an icon for that particular application,, it "generally" will be in /usr/share/pixmaps
<Ian_Corne> I'm trying to give eclipse the eclipse icon :)
<Ian_Corne> it should look in the executable's dir  for an icon if it doesn't find it tbh
<coz_> Ian_Corne,  oh hmm.. which icon is it using?  a default one?
<Ian_Corne> it was using a square with a question mark in
<Ian_Corne> "sudo ln -s /opt/eclipse/icon.xpm /usr/share/pixmaps/eclipse.xpm" fixed it
 * cwillu_at_work makes /opt a fuse mount that tracks down and stabs the creator of any packages that end up there
<Ian_Corne> package?
<Ian_Corne> hah, i put it there myself :p
<Ian_Corne> what's wrong with it?
<ScislaC> Is gnome-settings-daemon known to have issues for others currently?
<ScislaC> (I'm assuming it's the issue as everything is unthemed)
<trism> ScislaC: try installing gnome-themes-standard, there aren't many gtk 3 themes in the repo yet
<ScislaC> trism: ahhhh, will do
<SudoKing> i get 404 errors when I dist-upgrade
<Andre_Gondim> SudoKing, try change your mirror
#ubuntu+1 2011-06-10
<SK{Laptop}> so are the repos broken?
<SK{Laptop}> i get 404s when i dist-upgrade
<darren_> is there any news on what is causing wireless networking problems?
<pfifo> when I try to shut down my system in vbox, it hangs and refuses to power down if i click X, and reset does nothing.
<IdleOne> My computer shutdown for no apparent reason and when I turned it back on all I get is a black screen after grub screen. What can I do?
<KNUBBIG> who got the idea to make the image larger than 700mb :(
<BajK> will kpackagekit be available for oneiric in the repositories as well?
<BajK> or is there Muon only?
<Ian_Corne> is it safe to update atm? :)
<BajK> ah ok the great KPackagekit is available for Oneiric :) *removing muon*
<yofel> BajK: what's so bad about muon?
<BajK> its user interface is annoying and constantly changes
<BajK> and since policykit is broken it gets even more annoying
<yofel> talk to JontheEchidna
<BajK> since it asks for password EVERY SINGLE package you install
<BajK> and if you installed a package, it reverts back to the overview menu
<BajK> and you have to type in your searach again
<BajK> so I know what I will do when Oneiric is out :) Uninstall Muon and install KPackagekit (which is also available froms ystemsettings)
<geser> Ian_Corne: as safe as it could be between two alphas
<Ian_Corne> hehe
<Ian_Corne> just wondering if anyone else upgrade today :)
<Ian_Corne> I know I shoudln't
<Ian_Corne> but i wanna keep with it :(
<zniavre> http://i.imgur.com/JKyaH.png yeah i updated it today (minimal gnome installation )
<zniavre> ooops link is too many
<BluesKaj> Howdy
<charlie-tca> Good morning, BluesKaj
 * BluesKaj wonders why oneric istill on kde 4.6.3 , my other pc just upgraded to 4.6.4 on natty .. I have the kubuntu backports in the /etc/apt/sources.list.d/
<BluesKaj> hi charlie-tca , and a good morning to you too :)
<charlie-tca> heh
<charlie-tca> maybe backports is not yet enabled for oneiric?
 * charlie-tca thinks backports doesn't work until there is a release version to backport to
<BluesKaj> they're 404ing alright ...I thought I'd complain sincw oneric is supposed to be running kde 4.7
<BluesKaj> yeah, probly not til the RC is released , next week I believe
<charlie-tca> They just finalized the specs for Kubuntu, maybe today or tomorrow it will change
<yofel> charlie-tca, BluesKaj: we're not bothering with 4.6.4 on O, we'll rather start with 4.7
<yofel> wich is delayed since KDE made a mess out of the beta1 release...
<BluesKaj> yofel, right , any idea when ?
<yofel> well, I'll start with kdelibs today, but the KDE release team hasn't given a new date for beta2 yet
<yofel> you could try neon if you can't wait
<BluesKaj> no wonder nobody has been able to find the beta2 , that was scheduled to release on Wed.
<BluesKaj> no thanks , I had a look at neon , I'll wait for the backports
<BluesKaj> thanks for the info yofel :)
<yofel> np :)
<HydroAssassin> Hello Everyone I recently updated pango from source and now my X fails to load due to a libpango1.0-cario error before it finally fully crashed X all my fonts were  [][][][]. Anyone have any idea? Tried a bunch of things ppl had put on ubuntu and backtracks forums to no sucess. http://www.pastebin.com/d0Jwpj0e#
<ikonia> HydroAssassin: what version of ubuntu are you using ?
<HydroAssassin> 10.04.2 - lucid
<ikonia> HydroAssassin: really ?
<HydroAssassin> yes
<ikonia> HydroAssassin: this channel is for ubuntu 11.11 discussion not ubuntu 10.04 and in #backtrack-linux you said you where running backtrack not ubuntu,
<ikonia> either way, this isn't the correct channel
<HydroAssassin> yes ive tried the ubuntu and backtrack ir channels to no help.. same as fourms thats wh i figured id try here.
<ikonia> HydroAssassin: ok but keep in mind this channel is for ubuntu 11.11 only, and not backtrack or other ubuntu's
<rww> 11.10
<ikonia> sorry 11.10
<ikonia> thank you rww
<HydroAssassin> My bad, do you know of any other irc channels by hand that could possibly help?
<rww> Backtrack support goes in #backtrack-linux. Everyone who wants to support Backtrack Linux sits in here. That's how IRC works :|
<rww> there **
<HydroAssassin> thats what i figured... always have trouble with other distros... =\ prob going back to gentoo so much easier lol well thanks for your help.
<rww> Maybe you should switch to a distro with a support channel that actually works.
<rww> Dunno about Gentoo, but random Ubuntu derivatives do not tend to have that, which is one benefit of Ubuntu.
<rww> or, you know, Debian, but I'm a heretic like that.
<Ian_Corne> << back on 11.10
<Ian_Corne> I'm ashamed
<BluesKaj> Ian_Corne, why ashamed?
<Ian_Corne> because I shouldn't
<Ian_Corne> this is my laptop I'm writing my thesis on :p
<IdleOne> I suggest you back up that work like NOW
<charlie-tca> hehe
 * genii-around sips and thinks about some saying involving alpha software and production machines
<rww> indeed
 * charlie-tca thought about that too, before installing oneiric on his machine he needs to use
<charlie-tca> and then I did it anyway. What a fun machine it is now :-)
<BluesKaj> Ian_Corne, yes back up asap . my son almost lost his on windows , he was using encryption app thast became corrupted and he couldn't rescue the data with in windows but he rescued by copying it using the ubuntu livecd
<BluesKaj> he's publishing this fall
<Ian_Corne> hehe, i'm using version control so all is fine :)
<Ian_Corne> And for that reason I'm not using encryption on my entire home
<Ian_Corne> I'll make a encfs if i need something encryted
<IdleOne> is it normal that I get NO login screen, have to kill X and then run startx and it boots directly to what appears to be Gnome UI?
<IdleOne> I am guessing this has to do with lightDM
<Ian_Corne> is it normal alot of icons are missing?
<Ian_Corne> I'm using unity 2D
<Ian_Corne> als the normal one just doesn't do anything for me atm
 * BluesKaj feels for those running gnome or unity
<rww> I should probably upgrade Kubuntu to 11.10 and see how it's doing
<trism> IdleOne: possibly, after you kill X, instead of startx, try: sudo service lightdm start; and check out /var/log/lightdm/lightdm.log for errors if it fails to start
<rww> IdleOne: startx doesn't invoke a login screen ever, btw
<rww> perhaps s/ever/normally/. I'm sure someone will think of a counter-example otherwise ;)
<BluesKaj> sudo service gdm start ?
<BluesKaj> or kdm
<BluesKaj> kde seems very stable on "O" so far
<genii-around> BluesKaj: I had some issues with dist-upgrade today between 4.6.3 version and 4.6.4 , but eventually resolved it.
<BluesKaj> genii-around, did you manage to upgrade to 4.6.4 ?
<IdleOne> trism: I will give it a shot next reboot. rww: hmm did not know that.
<genii-around> BluesKaj: Eventually :) It complained at first about kdelibs mismatch, used --force-depends, then a few other libs, etc. Had to manually install them from /var/cache/apt/archives
<Ampelbein> hmm, is anyone else experiencing problems with network connectivity on oneiric? In random intervals my wired connection gets unresponsive and I have to restart networking to get it going again.
<genii-around> BluesKaj: There's still not yet an Oneiric section in the kubuntu ppa, so I'm still using the Natty one
<BluesKaj> genii-around, ok thanks...think I'll wait for the 4.7 ppa ...going to 4.6.4 seems too complicated :)
<dsdale> is there any news concerning wireless network management?
<Ian_Corne> is unity 2d supposed to be running metacity
 * charlie-tca is a state of constant confusion about 2d & 3d and window managers now
 * Ian_Corne same
 * guntbert is *in* such a state :)
<charlie-tca> Ooops
#ubuntu+1 2011-06-11
<xavier_31> Hello. First connexion on the IRC. Just a question about Oneiric (Kubuntu 11.10 alpha 1). Is there a medibuntu repository for Oneric soon or is there a change for medibuntu packages? Thanks for your answers. Xavier
<coz_> xavier_31,  probably not unitl or close to release
<BluesKaj> !ffmpeg
<BluesKaj> !info ffmpeg
<ubottu> ffmpeg (source: libav): Multimedia player, server, encoder and transcoder. In component main, is optional. Version 4:0.7~beta2-2ubuntu1 (oneiric), package size 393 kB, installed size 1324 kB
<trijntje_oneiric> Hi all, gconf-editor is very empty (after I've installed it). Has its functionality been moved somewhere else?
<bazhang> !find gconf-editor
<ubottu> Found: gconf-editor
<trijntje_oneiric> I have to go now, maybe it will get some more options with updates
<IdleOne> interesting. I now have Unity launcher/top panel but I also have a bottom panel
<elros> is network-manager still having problems?
<BluesKaj> Hiyas
<Ian_Corne> elros: yes
<wilfredor> Hi
<wilfredor> I am over Oneiric
<wilfredor> and I have severals bugs
<wilfredor> basicly I cant to see the menu applitations
<wilfredor> The Ubuntu button in top left screen not work
<wilfredor> my right mouse button not work
<wilfredor> My pc is a HP pavillion dv7
<wilfredor> thanks for nothing
<CarlFK> system settings, user accounts, Automatic Login: yes
<CarlFK> but I didn't get logged in.
<zicada> file a bugreport
<CarlFK> zicada: k - any idea what package?
<yofel> whatever is the login manager right now, gdm or lightdm, not sure
<yofel> or maybe the settings set it for gdm and lightdm ignores that
<CarlFK> so ideally I want to set it via a script.  any idea where the gui stores it, and where the managers are looking?
<CarlFK> that would make the bug report way more clear too
<BUGabundo> evening
<BluesKaj> afternoon
<cpatrick08> afternoon
<BUGabundo> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=539365
<BUGabundo> have you guys tried that?
<BUGabundo> seems to lower my cpu fan
<BUGabundo> but still very hot
<charlie-tca> gdm uses /etc/gdm/custom.conf to store the settings, but lightdm seems to use /etc/lightdm.conf to set things.
<charlie-tca> but I am not sure if lightdm will use /etc/lightdm.conf as user settings only.
<CarlFK> charlie-tca: thanks, gives me something to dig into
<charlie-tca> CarlFK: if you decide to play with lightdm settings, make sure you can get to grub menu, sometimes you need to use recovery mode to get to root to change it back
<CarlFK> swell :)
<CarlFK>  http://dpaste.de/r8G6/  /etc/lightdm.conf   default-user=juser; default-user-timeout=0;    still no auto-login
<CarlFK> "good" [+0.00s] DEBUG: Loaded configuration from /etc/lightdm.conf
<CarlFK>  
<charlie-tca> It could be part of the app that is still being worked
<CarlFK> service lightdm restart - stopped it, then launched X, but all I have is the little x cursor.
<BUGabundo> ehhe
<BUGabundo> I had no X for 2 days
<BUGabundo> how awesome is that?
<charlie-tca> hd
<charlie-tca> heh
<charlie-tca> it is a very good alpha, isn't it. Got enough bugs already to make a good release when it happens.
<BUGabundo> LOL
<BUGabundo> I must file the one with NM
<BUGabundo> :\
<elros> just enough bugs to keep you excited at every boot
<BUGabundo> been buglazt
<charlie-tca> lol
<charlie-tca> gonna be a really good time this cycle
<BUGabundo> I feel like this http://acidcow.com/pics/20110526/acid_picdump_40.jpg
<BUGabundo> charlie-tca: TOOO MUCH to finish
<BUGabundo> we all know 04 was a intermediate step
<BUGabundo> and .10 will only be at 85%, 90% at best
<charlie-tca> yes, and now adding lightdm just made things jump a bit
<BUGabundo> and then 12.x will restart all over
<yofel> oh, linux-image-3.0.0-generic is up :)
<charlie-tca> BUGabundo: I agree
<yofel> er, 3.0-0
<BUGabundo> yofel: you taunt us
<yofel> :P
<charlie-tca> I just got this working again. Now 3.0 comes along?
<trism> CarlFK: service restart won't work for lightdm at the moment, that x session with the X cursor is from the previous session, a side-effect of fixing the crashing that started when glib was updated
<CarlFK> trism: k.  is reboot the sane way to get back to the login?
<BUGabundo> aah
<BUGabundo> ahah
<trism> CarlFK: if you kill that X session, you can start lightdm again (so no reboot needed)
<elros> I got really tired of the random bugs, losing sound was the last straw, now back with natty
<BUGabundo> sound is fine here
<elros> gj team for that release
<charlie-tca> I lost sound for a couple of days, but that came back
<elros> oh, damn
<charlie-tca> now to get the path working again
<elros> should have waited out :/
<BUGabundo> ahh path is broken
<BUGabundo> that one had me scratting my head
<charlie-tca> yeah, only some apps will start now? It seems like I can start mine in terminal, though.
<BUGabundo> I do need startup
<BUGabundo> want to put guake in there
<BUGabundo> and really really need my gnome bars to work again
<charlie-tca> at least, I can start some of them in terminal
<BUGabundo> can't add or move applets
<BUGabundo> "nautilus ." aint working
<BUGabundo> anyone else having first typed key presses failing ?
<rww> So why is it that I generally find Kubuntu alphas less buggy than Ubuntu alphas ;P?
<yofel> rww: we didn't have time to break oneiric yet :P
<charlie-tca> but it is coming, right?
<yofel> well yeah, if we ever get 4.7 packaged...
<elros> you can't make a release without breaking some packages
<Ian_Corne> lol anuone saw that wilfredor guy? :p
<Ian_Corne> yofel: where did you get it?
<Ian_Corne> I didn't get it in my updates yet :(
<Ian_Corne> unless you are running the proposed updates..
<yofel> 3.0? The meta packages aren't updated yet, but it's in the archive
<Ian_Corne> ah :)
<Ian_Corne> I see
<BUGabundo> FYI http://pedrocr.net/text/how-much-gnu-in-gnu-linux
<BUGabundo> anyone tracking this? http://insight.pinkonbrown.org/syspeek-a-simple-indicator-monitor
<BUGabundo> bjsnider: new stable release of lessfs
<BUGabundo> time to upgrade your ppa :)
<BUGabundo> I have to throw it on a VM
<bjsnider> yeah, that's going to happen
<BUGabundo> :)
<BUGabundo> ROFL
<BUGabundo> then at least remove them
<BUGabundo> they are indexed by google
<BUGabundo> like 3rd link
<BUGabundo> I just did a ctrl+shift+T on gedit :S
<Ian_Corne> :D
<Ian_Corne> why would you not updat bjsnider ?
<BUGabundo> CBA
<Ian_Corne> :D
<bjsnider> BUGabundo, is there a debian package yet or do i have to phony one up from nowhere?
<Ian_Corne> phony? :D
<BUGabundo> source all the way
<BUGabundo> let me check
<BUGabundo> they branched last week lessfs2
<BUGabundo> ahah
<BUGabundo> http://sourceforge.net/projects/lessfs/files/lessfs/Lessfs-1.4.8/
<BUGabundo> just gz in there
<bjsnider> there was a package in july so i can use that
<BUGabundo> I can't believe fedore will default to BTRFS
<BUGabundo> those guys are a tinny bit crazy
<BUGabundo> I just got rid of it on my system :\
<bjsnider> they can't do that without a working btrfsck
<BUGabundo> oh but they will
<BUGabundo> announced yesterday
<bjsnider> i asked in that channel this week and they said it wasn't close to being done
<BUGabundo> http://www.h-online.com/open/news/item/Fedora-16-with-Btrfs-as-standard-file-system-1257844.html
<BUGabundo> https://fedoraproject.org/wiki/Features/F16BtrfsDefaultFs
<BUGabundo> Targeted release: Fedora 16
<elros> Choosing Gnome 3.0 was a bit of a gamble
<elros> maybe they like being a little crazy, livin on the edge
<Ian_Corne> maybe
<BUGabundo> and me thinking we were the crazy ones
<elros> are there other released distros with gnome 3.0 as default?
<elros> F15 is the only one that comes to mind
<Ian_Corne> is it in arch yet?
<Ian_Corne> I suppose it should?
<elros> if you're committed to apt, you can install debian sid and stay near the edge constantly
<rww> yes, it's in Arch.
<elros> Fedora has managed to bet well, Gnome 3.0 is decent
<elros> I still prefer older ui, but gnome 3 is workable
<CarlFK> sound was working. i rebooted.  now I have no sound.
<CarlFK> root@kasp:~# /usr/bin/sox -n -d synth .1 sin 500;  ALSA lib confmisc.c:768:(parse_card) cannot find card '0'
<BUGabundo> what podcast player do you guys use?
<trism> I use gpodder, although it only downloads them
<BUGabundo> works with me
<BUGabundo> if it parses flash
<trism> have an example feed? I can test it
<BUGabundo> sec
<BUGabundo> http://www.rtp.pt/multimediahtml/video/ultimo-a-sair/2011-05-08
<trism> I don't see a feed there, the videocast feeds in the podcast/downloads link at the top work though (sort of)
<trism> they download, but I can't play them with vlc from inside gpodder, I don't think it likes the path, they play from the command line though
<BUGabundo> oh cool
<trism> oh, it works if you rename the feed, it must not have liked some characters in the url it used by default
<BUGabundo> oh!
<BUGabundo> trism: trying it now
<BUGabundo> http://www.rtp.pt/multimediahtml/video/ultimo-a-sair/: unknown feed type :(
#ubuntu+1 2011-06-12
<trism> yeah, that isn't a podcast feed though
<BUGabundo> did you find the proper one ?
<trism> there are several on the site, such as http://www.rtp.pt/multimedia/videocast/gera_podcast_tv.php?prog=1103 but I don't see any for that program unfortunately (I can't read the site though so I may have missed it)
<BUGabundo> np trism
<BUGabundo> thanks a lot
<MarloweGirl> Hi, I wanted to try Oneiric & created a USB, but mouse & keyboard aren't working at the login screen. Anyone have any suggestions?
<CarlFK> 2011-06-08 installed nightly.  it loads yenta_socket module, which my firewire EC card needs.  current nightly does not load it by default.  If I modprobe it, firewire card works.
<CarlFK> any idea why it isn't loaded by default?
 * CarlFK checks config...
<CarlFK> both are same kernel, so this shows the same: grep -i yenta /boot/config-2.6.39-3-generic; CONFIG_YENTA=m
<CarlFK> snd-hda-intel is no longer loaded either.  that seems to be something that just happened today.
<head_victim> Is there any point enabling -proposed in a +1 release?
<rww> head_victim: no
<head_victim> rww: just checking, didn't think it would matter but you can never be too sure
<rww> head_victim: as far as I know, the only repository that actually has stuff in it for +1 is the regular one (e.g. oneiric, rather than oneiric-backports,proposed,security,updates...)
<rww> and then once it's released, the others start being used
<head_victim> Makes sense but I figured no harm in just double checking
<micahg> right, backports will probably start being used after feature freeze, but that's not guaranteed yet
<Ian_Corne> MarloweGirl: is it each time you boot it?
<MarloweGirl> Ian-Corne, yeah I made a live USB and when I boot from it, I can't login. I can't do anything really. It shows "Live User" as user name and asks for pw (which is different from usual Live images, which boot straight to desktop) but mouse and keyboard are completely unresponsive.
<Ian_Corne> Is this from alpha1 or a nightly build?
<Ian_Corne> I've not seen that problem passing by here yet, but I think most people here atm just upgrade
<Ian_Corne> d
<MarloweGirl> It was from 10th June Nightly. (I had tried the alpha 1 a few days earlier but couldn't get it to boot at all)
<MarloweGirl> I might try again, but once I'm at the login screen, I'll try unplugging the keyboard, then replugging it in and see if that makes it work
<MarloweGirl> I just wondered if this was a known problem and had a solution that didn't involve crawling under desks & fighting dust bunnies :)
<Ian_Corne> Didn't see the problem yet
<Ian_Corne> but the keyboard didn't respond at al?
<MarloweGirl> No, couldn't type anything, couldn't move the mouse
<Ian_Corne> I've had that before (in 8.04 or 8.10) and requried me to restart dbus via ssh
<MarloweGirl> My keyboard & mouse are both USB, don't know if that's the issue
<Ian_Corne> but the live cds don't have ssh
<MarloweGirl> I'll try again using a different USB drive and see if I can do anything to make it work. Just wondered if there was anything obvious to try.
<MarloweGirl> I'll let you know how I get on :)
<Ian_Corne> ok :)
<dsdale> I'm having a some trouble with wireless networking since upgrading to the oneiric alpha, and haven't been able to find any info on the web. Kubuntu's network manager plasmoid is just a red box with a white x in it, and when I attempt to scan for networks, it comes up with an empty list. Can anyone here comment?
<BluesKaj> Hiyas
<Ian_Corne> it's a know issue dsdale
<dsdale> thanks Ian_Corne, is it possible to find more information somewhere?
<Ian_Corne> hmm
<Ian_Corne> well, i don't know if it's fixable
<dsdale> I mean more along the lines of status, or bug reports
<Ian_Corne> I don't have a specific bugreport no sorry
<dsdale> ok. it is helpful to know that I didn't somehow screw up come configuration during the upgrade. thanks
<dsdale> Does anyone have information concerning kde updates in oneiric, how 4.7 is coming along?
<MarloweGirl> Back from trying to login again! Still not working. The mouse pointer is frozen in the middle of the screen and the keyboard is dead. There are no lights on it at all, not even NumLock or CapsLock. Unplugging/replugging didn't work.
<MarloweGirl> I've been googling the Ubuntu forums a little and I think I'm not the only one. A couple of folks have reported this problem. I think it's a problem with the daily builds from the last couple of days.
<MarloweGirl> I think I'll just wait a couple of days and hope the problem is fixed and try again.
<Ian_Corne> you can also install natty and upgrade
<MarloweGirl> Doh! That hadn't occurred to me! I'll try that. Thanks! :)
<Ian_Corne> np!
<BluesKaj> dsdale, Wednesday, June 22, 2011: KDE 4.7 Release Candidate 1 Release
<BluesKaj> http://techbase.kde.org/Schedules/KDE4/4.7_Release_Schedule#Wednesday.2C_June_22.2C_2011:_KDE_4.7_Release_Candidate_1_Release
<Ian_Corne> the kubuntu ppa is updated
<dsdale> BluesKaj, I thought I heard that it would take some time to provide ubuntu packages
<Ian_Corne> ah no
<BluesKaj> dsdale, you may be right , I haven't heard much about any ppas or backports
<Ian_Corne> i read 4.6.4 ppa :(
<dsdale> if you go to http://ppa.launchpad.net/kubuntu-ppa/ppa/ubuntu/dists/ , oneiric is not listed
<BluesKaj> Ian_Corne, not for "O"..I had an update on my other box running 11.04
<BluesKaj> to 4.6.4
<dsdale> will oneiric skip 4.6.4 and go straight to 4.7?
<BluesKaj> dsdale, yeah, that appears to be the case, I read 4.7 was goinf tyo be default for O
<BluesKaj> going to be
<jtaylor> 4.7 won't be out until april next year?
<jtaylor> or ahve they changed their release policy?
<jtaylor> ah kde not gcc :/
 * jtaylor should read properly ^^
<BluesKaj> jtaylor, http://techbase.kde.org/Schedules/KDE4/4.7_Release_Schedule#Wednesday.2C_July_27.2C_2011:_KDE_4.7_Release
<Ian_Corne> :D
<yofel> well, until we know more you can pretty much throw that schedule out of the window. I mean... we don't even have beta2 yet
<dsdale> did I read correctly that 4.6.4 includes the long-awaited transition to akonadi? Kind of surprising for a micro release
<yofel> and getting kdepim 4.6 out has a higher priority currently than 4.7
<yofel> dsdale: well, from a KDE point yes, but we don't ship them together (we're not even done yet)
<yofel> we won't put them into the same PPA either (kdepim will be in backports probably)
<dsdale> ok, that actually seems sensible
<BluesKaj> I hope the dependencies aren't so large that if one wants to delete akonadi , it doesn't take all of kde with it like nepomuk does
<dsdale> Will anyone from this community/Canonical be going to the Qt Contributors' Summit?
<yofel> well, it will take pretty much the whole of kdepim with it I think
<BluesKaj> yofel, then I hope there's an option to disable it
<yofel> for kdepim not, 4.6 is tightly integrated with akonadi. kmail for example is pretty much useless without akonadi running
<yofel> akonadi isn't as bad as it once was though
<BluesKaj> yofel, well I gave up on kmail when kde 4 was intro'd ..it became much to clunky for my taste and needs
<BluesKaj> too clunky
<yofel> well, I tried kmail2, it's nice but I'm too used to thunderbird by now
<BluesKaj> not in a work environment here , just an ordinary home setup
<dsdale> as soon as kontact has support for talking to Exchange servers, I can't wait to go back. I like the Kontact suite so much better than Outlook and Apple's Mail and Calendar
<BluesKaj> gmail does the job and if it monitors keywords in our emails for advertizing purposes , so be it
<Ian_Corne> You're gonna get ads thrown at you anyway, i'd rather have relevant ads then viagra spam
<BluesKaj> yeah , no kidding
<dsdale> I don't like gmail's conversation view. I wish it worked more like their Reader program, where an entry isn't marked as read until it actually receives focus.
<BluesKaj> it would be much different for us in a work/business setup that's for sure , then kmail might be relavent
<BluesKaj> interesting tho, XBMC runs smoother in Oneiric than natty and it's more resposive
<BluesKaj> err responsive
<nanomad> hi
<Ian_Corne> I found my flash movies (southpark) to run smoother too, and i was able to view fullscreen without hampering
<nanomad> does gnome3 work well under oneiric?
<elros> if you want a lean e-mail client, try sylpheed
<nanomad> did lightdm replace gdm in ubuntu+1?
<wzssyqa> nanomad: y, it did
<nanomad> wzssyqa: thanks..no i only need to find out why gnome3 is logging myself out
<nanomad> any clues?
<yofel> enable apport in /etc/default/apport and check in /var/crash what crashes
<Ian_Corne> shoudln't apport be enabled automaticly?
<Ian_Corne> also .xsession-errors could give you more information
<yofel> IIRC apport isn't enabled automatically til alpha3
<yofel> too crashy till then
<Ian_Corne> aah
<Ian_Corne> ok :)
<yofel> (as in: you'll flood LP with bug reports nobody cares about)
<BUGabundo> G'aft
<bjsnider> BUGabundo, lessfs ppa updated with fresh packages
<BUGabundo> ahah
<BUGabundo> you didn't !!!
<Ian_Corne> :D
 * BUGabundo fires a VM
<bjsnider> somebody tried to get it into debian about a year ago and had decent packaging scripts available, so the app itself should actually work
<bjsnider> i built it for oneiric, natty, and lucid
<Ian_Corne> poor maverick :D
<BUGabundo> hey
<BUGabundo> I still have a machine on it
<Ian_Corne> hey
<BUGabundo> really need to format it, and get it on natty
<BUGabundo> (and get rid of BTRFS)
<charlie-tca> Good afternoon, BUGabundo
<BUGabundo> oh ahy charlie-tca
<charlie-tca> Fedora 16 is going to have BTRFS
<BUGabundo> we know
<BUGabundo> we discussed that yesterday
<Ian_Corne> and BUGabundo marks them crazy
<charlie-tca> oh
<BUGabundo> get the chat log
<charlie-tca> behind again, huh?
<BUGabundo> some funny bits in there
<BUGabundo> :)
<Ian_Corne> is there a dev channel for empathy?
<Ian_Corne> doesn't seem like #empathy is it
<BUGabundo> meh
<BUGabundo> new VM is stuck at installing, cause its trying to download packages
<BUGabundo> after I said I didn't want any packages to be downloaded
<BUGabundo> fail natty
<charlie-tca> The packages downloading you check is for any updates. The installer still needs to download the packages it installs, unless you disconnect from the internet
<BUGabundo> yeah, I should have put the vm offline
<CarlFK> june 8 2.6.39-3 loaded yenta_cardbus and snd-hda-intel.  now with 2.6.39-3 they are not loaded, so a firewire EC card does not work and I have no sound.
<BUGabundo> $ sudo mklessfs dddisk.img
<BUGabundo> humm but doesn't show anything in the partition table
<BUGabundo> :\\
<BUGabundo> bjsnider: ^^^^^^
<CarlFK> should I just report these as bugs, or is there something I should be looking for to see what's going on?
<CarlFK> BUGabundo: what's mklessfs ?
<Ian_Corne> CarlFK: 2.6.39-3 is only a temporary kernel so i'm not sure..
<Ian_Corne> 3.0 is already in the repos
<BUGabundo> CarlFK: trying a new FS
<BUGabundo> LessFS
<BUGabundo> online deduping
<CarlFK> Ian_Corne: sounds like I should test 3 - is it just an apt-get?
<Ian_Corne> yes
 * CarlFK yells "to the apt-cave!"
<CarlFK> Ian_Corne:  linux-image-3.0-0-generic right?
<penguin42> good to get it in this early; it'll be interesting to see how many packages fail because of bogus version compares
<Ian_Corne> yes
<CarlFK> thanks
<bjsnider> BUGabundo, you'd have to talk to the developers about it
<BUGabundo> :\
<BUGabundo> #lessfs ?
<bjsnider> i'm not sure how much documentation there is and whatnot
<bjsnider> yes lessfs
<BUGabundo> empty
<BUGabundo> #openfiler 
<BUGabundo> heck no
<BUGabundo> let me grab some food
 * BUGabundo googles lessfs for dummies
<BUGabundo>  sudo cp /usr/share/doc/lessfs/examples/lessfs.cfg .
<BUGabundo> was the missing step
<BUGabundo> now to configure it
<Ian_Corne> you guys know if it's possible to change my launchpad ID?
<Ian_Corne> nvm i just did :D
 * rww notes #launchpad for the future ;)
<SudoKing> i'm afraid to restart my computer this time, last time it was saying my hard drive wasn't a system bootable disk ;)
<penguin42> rww: Be patient when using it - it normally takes quite a whole for a response, even in the week
<BluesKaj> SudoKing, did you run fsck , take a look here, http://linux.die.net/man/8/fsck
<rww> yofel: Where should I be hanging out if I want to keep an eye on Kubuntu stuff for +1?
<yofel> rww: #kubuntu-devel, we don't bite ;)
<rww> alrighty, thanks :)
 * rww wants /some/ notice if his KDE is going to break :)
<yofel> rww: see the 4.6.80 link in the topic, until everything there is in the PPA at least you don't have to worry...
 * Ian_Corne wonders what goes on in ubuntu+2
<rww> Ian_Corne: #ubuntu+2 is +if, presumably to here.
<Ian_Corne> +if ?
<Ian_Corne> it's invite only
<rww> +i is invite-only, +f means it forwards somewhere. If you're already in the channel it forwards to, you get a message about it being invite-only.
<Ian_Corne> aah k
<Ian_Corne> I find it funny that they managed to break the notification for sound increase or decrease :p
#ubuntu+1 2012-06-04
<sevenhill> could someone try this patch : https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/103929
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 103929 in bash (Ubuntu) "Bash prompt string looks for xterm-color, gnome terminal identifies as xterm" [Wishlist,Confirmed]
<crizis> k
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
#ubuntu+1 2012-06-05
<WilsonBradley> what happend?
<WilsonBradley> After a recent update , I am getting Segfault with many things.. apt-update , synaptics, Update Manager, etc      I have same problem when loggin in with different account, so I figured my past backups of my whole Home directory restore wouldn't help..  was right. :'(
<OffGridOps> 12.04:  I have an .iso from the original W*ndows XP for my laptop and would like to install it in a Vbox fashion.  Can someone guide me to a link to do this.  Thanx
<andrewaclt> OffGridOps, It's pretty simple. You just add the iso as a virtual drive in virtual box
<andrewaclt> From memory, you right click on the new image, settings, and there is a green plus somewhere click it and you can navigate to the image
<andrewaclt> Also, try #ubuntu instead of +1 :)
<OffGridOps> so like install oracle vbox or something dump the iso on the desktop unopened?  sorry about the IRC I thought 12.x was +!
<OffGridOps> +1
<andrewaclt> Is the iso on the filesystem?
<OffGridOps> i do appreciate your time.  background is that i do financial work and have to have IE for ActiveX.  No its on a Cd
<andrewaclt> Is it an actual .iso or is the cd the image?
<andrewaclt> like on the filesystem if you navigate to the CD do you see .iso or do you see the windows files
<OffGridOps> iso on w*ndows7 desktop on another computer, just burnewd it to cd
<OffGridOps> can copy either way
<andrewaclt> ah, well no need to copy
<andrewaclt> as long as you can see it in the filesystem, you can just pop the dvd in and navigate to it on the virtual drive page
<OffGridOps> ok thanx much for your time!
<WilsonBradley> What would happen if I downloaded Quantel 12.10 live iso , and reinstalled it?
<BluesKaj> WilsonBradley, it would probly work ok , I"m currently on 12.10 using KDE desktop with very few glitches
<WilsonBradley> what about my old configuration? Meaning reinstall Quantel over 12.04
<WilsonBradley> What will I lose?
<BluesKaj> ok WilsonBradley , you could wait til tomorrow and do a net upgrade from 12.04 to 12.10, then you won't lose anything
<WilsonBradley> a net upgrade?
<WilsonBradley> apt-get update , upgrade doesn't work
<BluesKaj> err sorry WilsonBradley , june 7th , not tomorrow
<WilsonBradley> is 12.10 released on the 7th?
<WilsonBradley> w/ support?
<BluesKaj> no WilsonBradley , that only updates your present OS packages
<WilsonBradley> how do I do a net upgrade? Is that different than downloading live 12.10 and reinstalling?
<BluesKaj> to do a network upgrade it's , do-release-upgrade -d  , the -d is for development OS , WilsonBradley
<BluesKaj> use sudo of course
<WilsonBradley> ok, I will try it now just to see if it will work.
<BluesKaj> it won't , the release isn't in the repos til the 7th
<WilsonBradley> ok, looks like its working
<BluesKaj> really ?
<WilsonBradley> Looks like it was downloading then... Leyindo cach��
<WilsonBradley> === Command detached from window (Mon Jun  4 22:36:27 2012) ===
<WilsonBradley> === Command terminated with signal 11 (core file generated) (Mon Jun  4 22:36:27 2012) ===
<WilsonBradley> Fetched 1,495 kB in 6s (81.7 kB/s)
<WilsonBradley> authenticate 'quantal.tar.gz' against 'quantal.tar.gz.gpg'
<WilsonBradley> extracting 'quantal.tar.gz'
<WilsonBradley> [screen is terminating]
<BluesKaj> WilsonBradley, have you updated/upgraded your present version ?
<WilsonBradley> I run a System Update everyday
<BluesKaj> run one right now
<WilsonBradley> you mean via apt-get update ?
<BluesKaj> and upgrade and dist-upgrade
<BluesKaj> yes
<WilsonBradley> Thats the problem;
<WilsonBradley> # apt-get update
<WilsonBradley> Segmentation fault (core dumped)
<BluesKaj> hi all
#ubuntu+1 2012-06-06
<eagles0513875> hey guys what package do i need to reinstall to get the kde netbook desktop back
<BluesKaj> eagles0513875, kubuntu-desktop
<ikonia> eagles0513875: is this on 12.10 ?
<eagles0513875> correct ikonia
<ikonia> cool
<eagles0513875> ikonia: what im finding odd is how i even have a desktop if i dont have kubuntu-desktop installed
<ikonia> it's a meta package
<eagles0513875> ikonia: understood but if i purged it it should purge all the packages associated with the meta package
<ikonia> no
<ikonia> it will just remove the meta package
<eagles0513875> ok
<eagles0513875> now to get the netbook desktop back what should i do
<ikonia> can you not re-apply the netbook meta package ?
<ikonia> or can you configure the desktop into "netbook mode" from the kde tools (I don't know, asking not telling)
<eagles0513875> to answer your question you can from system settings
<ikonia> eagles0513875: ok, so is that the best/acceptable way to do it ?
<eagles0513875> now why even use the netbook meta package to begin with
<eagles0513875> im guessing so
<ikonia> I'd assume the netbook package was to set the netbook settings post install
<ikonia> as they both use "kde" the kubuntu-desktop installs the kde+kubuntu components, then the netbook package tweaks them to netbook layout (I'd assume)
<eagles0513875> cant that be done from the same package and eliminate the need for the netbook transitional package all together
<ikonia> eagles0513875: the netbook package is being phased out as I understand from riddels commands
<ikonia> but I don't see a problem with having it
<eagles0513875> ikonia: if i can get away with kubuntu-desktop meta only?
<ikonia> why does it matter ?
<ikonia> (apologies if I'm missing the point of the question)
<ikonia> you shouldn't need the netbook package to configure the desktop, as you've just said you can do it manually,
<ikonia> the packages are linked to kubuntu-desktop
<eagles0513875> i am and the menu is still broken sadly
<ikonia> so you should be "fine"
<ikonia> if it's still broke, grab the details, update the bug as best as you can
<ikonia> (assuming it's the same issue)
<eagles0513875> ikonia: i did yesterday with back trace something is causing a sig abort
<ikonia> then why are you testing this ?
<ikonia> if you've updated the bug already
<eagles0513875> does the desktop version use the same menubar as the netbook version
<ikonia> no idea.
<eagles0513875> brb im going to reboot
<ikonia> why ?
<ikonia> what's happened that needs a reboot ?
<ikonia> (or is it an unrelated reboot)
<eagles0513875> ikonia: .kde contains my configuration files correct?
<ikonia> eagles0513875: sure
<BluesKaj>  R.I.P. Ray Bradbury , Martian Chronicles , Farenheit 451
<Pici> :(
#ubuntu+1 2012-06-07
<zniavre>  #931630
<eagles0513875> zniavre: bug 931630
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 931630 in shotwell (Ubuntu) "don't set GtkDrawingArea to have transparent background" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/931630
<ikonia> eagles0513875: did you progress your issue ok ?
<eagles0513875> ikonia: seems like i kinda made a mess of things reinstalling the netbook package and then switching to the netbook layout
<eagles0513875> i have the normal desktop menu bar on the bottom with the k menu and all as well as the netbook menubar which crashes on login
<ikonia> eagles0513875: ok, so despite that it seems like you have made progress to narrow it down
<eagles0513875> correct that the issue is the the netbook transition package i haven't tried anything else today sadly
<ikonia> I don't think the issue is the transistion package
<ikonia> that's not going to cause an applet to crash
<ikonia> (applet - bad wording)
<ikonia> the netbook package is just a meta package, that won't cause applications to crash
<eagles0513875> ok thing is on instant crash there is no back trace or anything
<ikonia> you don't have to get a back trace
<ikonia> eagles0513875: lets get a plan together here,
<eagles0513875> ok
<ikonia> eagles0513875: 1.) do you know if anyone else has confirmed the issue with the netbook layout
<eagles0513875> sadly not i can't find anyone else with a netbook :(
<ikonia> ok, that would be really helpful, to get another netbook user to confirm the issue and anything similar/different
<ikonia> have you hit a few people up on the mailing list/irc
<ikonia> does the issue occur if you use a laptop/desktop and install the netbook layout ?
<eagles0513875> actually forgot about the mailing list
<ikonia> not a crime
<ikonia> what about the other stuff, does it work on a laptop if you use the netbook layout ?
<eagles0513875> but I'm having issues with that no mode set which i have to figure out how I'm going to tackle but thats not related to the current discussion
<ikonia> I told you how to fix the nomodeset issue
<ikonia> you must have another machine to try a kubuntu netbook layout install on ?
<ikonia> hell, would you like me to try it on a vm I have running on my laptop now ?
<eagles0513875> ikonia: the problem with vms at least from what i have seen bugs that surface on physical hardware don't surface at all on virtual machines and vice versa
<eagles0513875> but ill go ahead and setup a vm :)
<ikonia> eagles0513875: do you think this is a hardware problem ? as 2 minutes ago you thought it was a problem with a meta package?
<eagles0513875> i don't think so
<ikonia> hand on heart, where do you think the issue lies from what you have seen far
<eagles0513875> this netbook is fairly new and in great condition
<eagles0513875> its a package just not sure what exactly the package is :(
<ikonia> hardware problem does mean "broken hardware" it could be an incompatability
<ikonia> ok - let me get a vm image running and you can walk me through it,
<ikonia> give me a few minutes
<ikonia> are you running 32 or 64bit ?
<eagles0513875> ikonia: 11.10 worked fine on the netbook desktop
<eagles0513875> 32bit
<ikonia> right and you're using 12.10 ?
<eagles0513875> correct
<eagles0513875> i noticed the menubar issue in 12.04
<ikonia> ok, lets stick with what you're currently running
<eagles0513875> ok
<ikonia> exactly which install image are you using so I grab the same one
<eagles0513875> i did the net install
<ikonia> ughhh
<ikonia> despite me telling you multiple times not to
<ikonia> I'll just use the standard 12.10 current image
<ikonia> there is no 12.10 kubuntu-netbook image I can find, give me a minute or two
<ikonia> fine, I'll use the net installer
<ikonia> eagles0513875: which/where did you get the netinstaller image you are using
<eagles0513875> oops meant the alternate cd
<eagles0513875> which is technically the net install
<ikonia> the altnernave cd is NOT the net instrall
<ikonia> there is nothing "net install" abou it
<eagles0513875> ok
<ikonia> please be %100 clear - what are you using
<eagles0513875> i forgot that they took the net install down
<ikonia> so which cd image are you using, link me to it
<eagles0513875> http://www.kubuntu.org/getkubuntu/download
<eagles0513875> then the 32bit alternate cd option
<ikonia> ok
<ikonia> eagles0513875: that is NOT 12.10 !!!!!P
<eagles0513875> then i did a manual upgrade from 12.04 to 12.10 by changing the sources list
<ikonia> I am getting REALLY annoyed with this now
<ikonia> eagles0513875: why did you upgrade to 12.10 ?
<eagles0513875> was hoping to contribute this cycle to the project
<ikonia> contribute to the cycle ???
<ikonia> sorry, I'm backing out of this you need to grow up
<eagles0513875> ok. ill do further testing on a vm myself
<ikonia> I'll test the 12.04 issue with you
<ikonia> you're just making an invalid test case
<eagles0513875> ?
<ikonia> is the issue on 12.04 currently ?
<eagles0513875> initially my netbook was on 12.04 and it was there
<eagles0513875> yes
<ikonia> right, so focus on that
<eagles0513875> ok well i don't want to waste your time ill setup a vm after lunch and test it out on there
<ikonia> that is the active distro, that is LTS
<ikonia> if there is a fix it will get fed into the other releases, focus on what's real
<eagles0513875> ok
<ikonia> eagles0513875: it's not so much my time I'm bothered about (although I don't enjoy having it wasted) it's others like the development time you're wasting
<ikonia> eagles0513875: you need to get solid and valid test results
<ikonia> eagles0513875: the more you just amble on giving random bits of info the more invalid/lucid it becomes
<eagles0513875> ok
<ikonia> work with me here on the 12.04 issue, we can move to 12.10 if needed to confirm the issue
<ikonia> can you get a clean 12.04 image on your netbook, is that possible ?
<eagles0513875> i can reinstall just have to backup a few things
<ikonia> is that possible now (while I'm downloading the CD ?)
<eagles0513875> i need to download the cd and was going to leave that downloading while i go have lunch
<ikonia> ok, I'm downloading the CD now
<ikonia> can you please ping me when you return so you can walk me through the issue please.
<eagles0513875> sure thing
<ikonia> thank you
<edgy> Hi, I have precise dual boot with windows and now wants to install quantal alongside. I will create an lv_root, lv_home and then boot from the liveCD and choose the / and /home to point to the previouse volumes, is that OK?
<tbf> is there a reason for making libboost-1.46-dev and libboost-1.48-dev conflict with each other? how about making them parallel installable?
<BluesKaj> hey all
<eagles0513875> ikonia: ping
<eagles0513875> ikonia: about to make my bootable usb
<ikonia> eagles0513875: ahhh great, I'm installing at the moment
<eagles0513875> turns out the download didn't complete, only partially :( redownloading the iso now. :(
<eagles0513875> ikonia: do you mind if i ask you what might sound like a stupid question
<ikonia> always
<ikonia> (as in never a problem)
<eagles0513875> whats the point of having a netbook desktop when the standard kde layout work just fine and i feel at times out performs the netbook one
<ikonia> it works fine for you
<ikonia> others like different things
<ikonia> your view/experience does not represent everyones elses, others may find it performs worse, or like a different layout better
<ikonia> personally I don't like netbook layouts, but then again, that's just me
<eagles0513875> ikonia: i actually agree with you
<eagles0513875> one thing i have noticed which is odd as of 12.04 in system settings there is no way to disable the track pad
<eagles0513875> on ones laptop/netbook
<ikonia> I'm not really a kde user, so I don't know about things like that
<eagles0513875> not a problem
<eagles0513875> another question. i had tried unity
<eagles0513875> nm scratch that question
<ikonia> ok
<eagles0513875> 5 min to go for the redownload of the iso to complete
<ikonia> I'm still installing as I was tight with the ammount of ram and cpu I have the machine
<eagles0513875> all my netbook is is a hyper threaded atom with 2gb of ram
<ikonia> eagles0513875: lets move this to #kubuntu as we are not discussing 12.10 at this time
<eagles0513875> ikonia: read my mind :D
<iceroot> hi
<iceroot> is it a bug or a feature that the auto-mounter is using /run/media/username instead of /media/ for removable devices?
<DrHalan> hey guys. i was wondering if there is already a version of UbuntuTV to try out
<edgy> Hi, I tried to import a file to muon that contaim package names and now I got "'The package system could not be initialized, your configuration may be broken.". I guess the file is not in the proper format but how can I get muon back? I closed and restart but getting the same error.
<alex_mayorga> How broken is Quetzal?
<FernandoMiguel> not much
<FernandoMiguel> one of my machines is having probs with cups
<FernandoMiguel> other then that, it's fine
<FernandoMiguel> sound is very low.....
<alex_mayorga> FernandoMiguel: Is it alpha 1 yet?
<alex_mayorga> I usually jump in right after the 1st alpha
<FernandoMiguel> long ago
<alex_mayorga> Not that long ago according to http://www.ubuntu.com/testing
#ubuntu+1 2012-06-08
* IdleOne changed the topic of #ubuntu+1 to: Welcome to #ubuntu+1, the channel for discussion of pre-release versions of Ubuntu. The next version of Ubuntu will be 12.10 with development codename Quantal Quetzal. | Alpha 1 released http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/releases/quantal/alpha-1/
<DoYouKnow> well, downloading the alpha 1. One of my questions is whether qemu in 12.10 supports the pseries architecture
<DoYouKnow> does it?
<DoYouKnow> I was trying to figure it out, but as I understand it the pseries code was merged in 1.0.1 and the ubuntu 12.04 release of qemu has 1.0.0
<DoYouKnow> pseries guest
<Ormie> when will 12.10 release?
<Myrtti> in October, as the version number says
<Myrtti> why?
<Ormie> so this is totally depends on the version number, yes?
<Myrtti> depends
<Ormie> !12.10
<ubottu> Ubuntu 12.10 (Quantal Quetzal) will be the 17th release of Ubuntu, Discussion and support until final release in #ubuntu+1
<Ormie> ok
<Ormie> Myrtti, I want to see the screenshot of 12.10
<Ormie> is it avaliable?
<Myrtti> I believe alpha was just released so some screenshots might exist, don't know if there is any difference to precise, tho
<Ormie> it would be best without unity :D
<Ormie> Please don't put unity in
<wilee-nilee> unity is the default
<cortexA9> hi
<cortexA9> anyone tried quantal alpha 1 ?
<cortexA9> krunner crash in 64 bit
<cortexA9> kubuntu
<DoYouKnow> cortexA9, I have, in a VM
<cortexA9> DoYouKnow, yes me too
<DoYouKnow> it's ok... I was hoping the version of qemu included in there by default would support pseries partitions. I had to compile from scratch
<DoYouKnow> (qemu)
<DoYouKnow> cortexA9, wanted this as a supported machine in qemu: pseries              pSeries Logical Partition (PAPR compliant)
<BluesKaj> Hi all
<genii-around> I guess the broken battery applet with KDE 4.8.80 is known already?
<smallfoot-> why +1 has php 5.3 not 5.4?
<bazhang> !find php
<ubottu> Found: cakephp, cakephp-instaweb, cakephp-scripts, dh-make-php, gosa-plugin-phpgw, gosa-plugin-phpgw-schema, gosa-plugin-phpscheduleit, gosa-plugin-phpscheduleit-schema, gphpedit, htcheck-php (and 220 others) http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=php&searchon=names&suite=precise&section=all
<bazhang> smallfoot-, why does that matter?
<smallfoot-> 5.4 has new features, i want to use
<bazhang> smallfoot-, such as what
<trism> smallfoot-: bug 948156 it will get here eventually
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 948156 in php5 (Ubuntu) "Please merge PHP 5.4 from Debian" [Wishlist,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/948156
<smallfoot-> thanks
<adrenalink> hello! It is possible to compile and install a vanilla kernel on Ubuntu?
<bazhang> adrenalink, are you using 12.10?
<adrenalink> it is not important
<bazhang> sure it is
<bazhang> #ubuntu for 12.04 support. here for 12.10
<adrenalink> i'm using the last ubuntu release
<bazhang> which is 12.04
<bazhang>  /join #ubuntu
<adrenalink> i would know that because of this (look at one of the last post) http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1387046
<adrenalink> It says that it is illegal!
<adrenalink> and i'm shocked about it...
<bazhang> adrenalink, this is for 12.10 stop asking here
<adrenalink> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/ChannelList
<adrenalink> nowhere it is written this is for 12.10...  and if I go to #ubuntu i'm not sure somebody can help me on this, because it is a general channel about ubuntu.
<adrenalink> but if you are not so helpful I'll do
<bazhang> adrenalink, sure it is. check the /topic
<adrenalink> You're reason. I only see the website link.
<adrenalink> sorry
<adrenalink> have a nice day
<drc_> using today's xubuntu 12.10 daily build...booted from usb just fine but it will not recognize any usb sticks (FAT or NTFS). Just me or...?
<Ravior> Is a common bug that after upgrading to 12.10 Unity 3D is not working anymore? (both Unity/Unity 2D options link me to Unity 2D)
<njin> Ravior, if your pc don't pass unity test pprobably yes
<Ravior> It passed
<Ravior> It's the same version as it was before the update
<Ravior> worked fantastic before
<njin> which is the wm
<Ravior> happened only after the upgrade
<njin> in terminal typing top, can you  see metacity  or compiz ?
<Ravior> a sec
<Ravior> no
<Ravior> metacity yes
<Ravior> but no compiz
<njin> yes only one at time
<njin> and at login you have choosed the ubuntu option and not the 2D ?
<Ravior> no matter what option I chose (Unity or Unity 2D) both redirect me to Unity 2D
<njin> ok, open a bug report typing in terminal  ubuntu-bug unity-greeter
<Ravior> not to sure if it's a greeter bug
<Ravior> you know anyother way to test if Unity 3d works?
<njin> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Unity/FilingBugs
<Ravior> I'll read it
<njin> try an unity --reset, just to see
<Ravior> tried it
<Ravior> didn't worked
<Ravior> it reseted Unity 2D
<njin> try to run compiz --replace
<Ravior> haven't tried that one yet
<Ravior> please wait a bit
<Ravior> strange effects
<njin> like ?
<Ravior> ravior@onclouds:~$ compiz --replace
<Ravior> Checking if settings need to be migrated ...no
<Ravior> Checking if internal files need to be migrated ...no
<Ravior> Backend     : gconf
<Ravior> Integration : true
<Ravior> Profile     : default
<Ravior> Adding plugins
<Ravior> Initializing core options...done
<Ravior> compiz (core) - Warn: failed to receive ConfigureNotify event on 0x2200004
<Ravior> Initializing composite options...done
<Ravior> Segmentation fault (core dumped)
<valdur55> !pastebin | Raivor
<ubottu> Raivor: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<Ravior> my unity is crashed right now, so I'll need to reset
<Ravior> sry
<Ravior> can't open a browser or anything
<Ravior> only this window is still open
<Ravior> and the terminal
<valdur55> !pastebinit | Raivor
<ubottu> Raivor: pastebinit is the command-line equivalent of !pastebin - Command output, or other text can be redirected to pastebinit, which then reports an URL containing the output - To use pastebinit, install the « pastebinit » package from a package manager - Simple usage: command | pastebinit -b http://paste.ubuntu.com
<njin> Ravior, go to /var/log/syslog and whatch what is segfaulting
<mandara> i am having problems with humble bundle games. OpenPGP key isn't added. How to add it manually?
<clanlaw> How should I report a bug on a package in Quantal?  If I use ubuntu-bug <package> it will not be flagged as specifically a Quantal issue.
<genii-around> clanlaw: I prepended my last bug report with: Quantal, <actual issue here>
<clanlaw> genii-around:  OK, I will just put it in the title then.  Thanks
<trism> clanlaw: you don't really have to do that, ubuntu-bug will put the version, and the default target is the current dev release
<clanlaw> trism: OK, thanks. When I look at bugs such as https://bugs.launchpad.net/wubi/+bug/1009564 I see they are marked as affecting Quantal. Should I leave that for others to decide?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1009564 in Wubi "Quantal Ubuntu Wubi failed to install" [Critical,Confirmed]
<trism> clanlaw: yes, don't worry about the tasks if you are just reporting a bug
<clanlaw> trism: OK
<cjohnston> I just installed Quantal, I'm getting a 404 on extras.ubuntu.com... any ideas why its 404ing?
<trism> cjohnston: quantal isn't there yet, won't be until closer to release
<cjohnston> Is that the reason that I'm missing a whole bunch of drivers that I have never had an issue with in the past or would that be something different?
<trism> cjohnston: not the reason, it just has some additional apps added after the release
#ubuntu+1 2012-06-09
<ohno-lolz> hello tux :D
<ohno-lolz> Can I add a wishlist for quantal here and now?
<cjohnston> I upgraded to quantal, and seem to be having issues.. One is that I'm missing a bunch of drivers, and when I try to install I get an error that says to look in /var/log/jockey.log (http://paste.ubuntu.com/1031845/) and my theme seems to be messed up.. most windows don't look
<cjohnston> 'polished'
<cjohnston> any ideas what is causing my issues?
<WarOfTheNerd> Guys, I heard something in a presentation from SABDFL about +1s now being always usable throughout the development process as a goal
<WarOfTheNerd> is this true?  I'm a power user looking to use Lubuntu 12.10 A1
<jtaylor> there are a couple changes that make it better, but you still need experience in solving or working around issues
<WarOfTheNerd> jtaylor, apart from the one time that a beta foobared glibc I have always been able to fix issues >_>
<WarOfTheNerd> (and I mean real foobar, as in an instant segfault on every binary)
<jtaylor> glibc failures are fun :)
 * penguin42 thinks about upgrading his main machine  to qq-alpha - but I see reference to a krunner crash; is that still a problem?
<cjohnston> penguin42: the issues I'm having are related to drivers and the theme.. I'm actually wondering, the more that I look if my issues are because of the new kernel
<penguin42> cjohnston: It's unusual for a kernel to do something to a theme - what are you seeing?
<cjohnston> penguin42: additional drivers is showing 5 drivers not installed, (in precise I only ever showed one driver in the list period), when I try to install I get an error message.. the theme looks like http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/703/sessionshutter002.png/
<cjohnston> sorry for the dela
<cjohnston> y
<penguin42> looks like a vanilla gnome/ubuntu theme
<penguin42> what are the 5 drivers not installed?
<cjohnston> PC Speaker Beeper, Intel TCO WatchDog Timer, Broadcom B43, I801 SMBus, Sonics Silicon Backplane
<cjohnston> penguin42: according to All Settings > Appearance, the theme is Ambiance
<penguin42> that's a *weird* set of additional drivers!
<cjohnston> penguin42: agreed.. ive never seen it before
<cjohnston> the only thing I have EVER had in the list before is Broadcom
<penguin42> I think all of those are just standard kernel driver ones (except possibly the B43 and Sonics Silicon Backplane that I'm not sure about)
<cjohnston> penguin42: when I tried activating the speaker beep, I got an error which jockey.log shows: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1031845/
<penguin42> that just looks like all of it's debug in figuring out what you have
<cjohnston> why would it report it as an error
<penguin42> probably just a bug or given how early stuff is a load of debug left on
<cjohnston> i see
<cjohnston> any idea what the issue with the theme is? since it sounds like that may be the only actual problem I guess?
<penguin42> nope; welcome to the world of alphas :-)
<cjohnston> hehe
<cjohnston> very true
<cjohnston> I just want to make sure that its worth staying vs abandoning for a few days
<cjohnston> all the driver stuff made me a little nervous since I had never seen any of those before
<penguin42> cjohnston: alpha-1 is very early - expect stuff to be broken and keep changing
<cjohnston> penguin42: yup.. the joy.. last cycle I updated the day A1 came out and ran all the way with no major issues
<penguin42> cjohnston: That's probably a mix of it being for LTS and to fool you so that you're more gullible for qq :-)
<cjohnston> lol
<cjohnston> I need to learn to do testing and such.. atleast help out more since I'm willing to play
<zniavre> cjohnston,  launching the widget factory (twf) in terminal will gives you theme error i think
<penguin42> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/QuantalQuetzal/TechnicalOverview/Alpha1   would be a better link for the title wouldn't it?
<cjohnston> penguin42: I tried rebooting (since additional drivers said to) and the drivers that I tried to install still aren't installed.. :-/
<FernandoMiguel> ewwwww
<FernandoMiguel> what happened to my X11??
<FernandoMiguel> and why is the boot different?
<FernandoMiguel> I know better than doing upgrades on a Friday
<glosoli> where can I check the highlights future plans for 12.10
<glosoli>  ?
<penguin42> https://blueprints.launchpad.net/ubuntu/quantal/+specs
<IdleOne> there ya go
<glosoli> thanks
<phoenix_firebrd> kde 4.9 beta1?
<penguin42> don't think so yet
<penguin42> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/QuantalQuetzal/TechnicalOverview/Alpha1  could do with telling people to enable updates to non-LTS
<penguin42> do-release-upgrade -d  or update-manager -d doesn't do anything without that
<iceroot> is it a bug or a feature that the auto-mounter is using /run/media/username instead of /media/ for removable devices?
<iceroot> is that a new standard? or is it just done by ubuntu?
<iceroot> and if i am correct 12.04 did not have /run  just /var/run
<jtaylor> 12.04 has /run
<penguin42> hmm my 12.04 box mounts stuff under /media - although it is an upgrade
<iceroot> penguin42: yes 12.04 is using /media, 12.10 is using /var/run/username/
<penguin42> the vm I just upgraded to qq is still using /media
<iceroot> penguin42: unity?
<penguin42> yep
<Trewas> udisks2 apparently moved automagic mounts from /media to /run/media/username
<jtaylor> makes sense to me
<iceroot> so you think its a feature not a bug
<penguin42> yeh I can't quite remember the reason for /run but it sounded sane at the time I heard it
<jtaylor> hm that it mounts in run is a bit strange
<Trewas> it makes sense for systems with multiple users that the removable media is not mounted to the same directory for everyone, why it is under /run is another question
<iceroot> so /media/username/foobar would be better?
<iceroot> i thought i am stupid when using cd /media/ TAB TAB TAB... and nothing came up
<iceroot> only df was showing me that i am searching in the wrong dir
<penguin42> iceroot: Was this a fresh install?
<iceroot> penguin42: no
<penguin42> hmm interesting that it seems not to have happened for me
<iceroot> penguin42: it was an upgrade from 12.04 lubuntu to 12.10 lubuntu
<penguin42> iceroot: I'm using an Ubuntu vm here
<iceroot> strange
<penguin42> oh
<penguin42> actually it has!
<penguin42> iceroot: the vm has a /media/floppy but when I double clicked a cd it mounted as /run/media/dg/mount
<penguin42> iceroot: So it has done it as a user specific dir in /run
<iceroot> penguin42: like my system
<penguin42> iceroot: Yeh
<penguin42> iceroot: Some of the idea of /run in general is explained here http://wiki.debian.org/ReleaseGoals/RunDirectory#Overview
<penguin42> iceroot: The idea of being able to work with a ro / is nice
<iceroot>  /run replaces several existing locations described in the Filesystem Hierarchy Standard
<iceroot>  like /dev/.*
<iceroot> writable files under /etc → /run/*
<penguin42> yes please don't copy and paste it
<iceroot> just showing the "highlights"
<iceroot> seems to be a bigger change with /run
<iceroot> you have an idea what "writeable files under /etc" means?
<penguin42> iceroot: I'm assuming things like resolv.conf
<iceroot> hm is that a good idea to put that on a tmpfs?
<iceroot> specially that file
<penguin42> iceroot: Well that was just a guess! But it would seem to be for just temporary dhcp recovered stuff
#ubuntu+1 2012-06-10
<Ormie> Can I suggest something for the next version?
<Ormie> Please! I have idea.
<Ormie> ...
<Ormie> hello?
<Ormie> Can I suggest something for the next version?
<Ormie> :(
<Ormie> I want NO Unity on ubuntu 12.10!
<Ormie> I don't like unity!
<Ormie> And others don't like it
<micahg> Ormie: you're free to use another DE
<Ormie> it's not stable
<micahg> it's quite stable
<micahg> if you have bugs, please file them
<Ormie> Oh and more to think about
<Ormie> Windows users would prefer the original gnome 3 interface.
<Ormie> why?
<Ormie> Because GNOME 3 interface is similar to Windows
<Ormie> And you know wut?
<Ormie> Windows users who have never used linux before (there are many of them), They will see ubuntu as linux, because ubuntu is popular.
<Ormie> So it means, they misunderstood
<Ormie> and they will never use linux again. and back to microsuck windblows
<Ormie> For Mac users is fine, though
<Ormie> Think about it.
<Ormie> AND!
<Ormie> Windows users always use GUI interface.
<IdleOne> This channel is not for blogging about your personal opinions on Unity
<Ormie> ?
 * Ormie is scared of IdleOne
<IdleOne> Don't know why you would be
<Ormie> gah! what a nightmare
 * micahg hugs IdleOne
<IdleOne> :)
<EagleScreen> hi
<EagleScreen> I have heared that Ubuntu will drop jockey and replace it with some other tool, do you know somehting about this?
<penguin42> I saw a mention of something similar in one of the blueprints yesterday
<penguin42> ah, here https://blueprints.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+spec/desktop-q-third-party-driver-installation
<BluesKaj> Hiyas folks
<penguin42> hey
<penguin42> so, are there any interesting changes in Quantal so far - I can't see any obvious ones in my VM
<Daekdroom> !daily
<ubottu> Daily builds of the CD images of the current development version of Ubuntu are available at http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/daily/current/ and http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/daily-live/current/
<scotty^> Hi all.
<scotty^> Will the xserver-xorg-video-ati package in Quantal be updated soon to one based on at least 6.14.4, and preferably 6.14.5?
<scotty^> This will allow for testing of AMD "Trinity" APU's.
<penguin42> scotty^: You might be better asking on #ubuntu-x
<penguin42> scotty^: It's also worth trying the xorg-edgers package if you want bleeding edge
<scotty^> I was hoping to avoid xorg-edgers :)
<scotty^> Although I have used it before.
<Daekdroom> Oh wow. I'm installing Quantal in a VM. My first time using alternative and it's surprisingly friendly.
<FernandoMiguel> # dpkg-reconfigure -a
<FernandoMiguel> *** glibc detected *** /usr/bin/perl: double free or corruption (!prev): 0x00000000027b6680 ***
<FernandoMiguel> ======= Backtrace: =========
<FernandoMiguel> /lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/libc.so.6(+0x7e626)[0x7f2aaaefc626]
<FernandoMiguel> erkkk
<penguin42> oops, breaking perl is never nice
<FernandoMiguel> $ google-chrome
<FernandoMiguel> /usr/bin/google-chrome: error while loading shared libraries: libcups.so.2: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<FernandoMiguel> uhh
<FernandoMiguel> I'm out of ideas :\
<penguin42> odd
<FernandoMiguel> tell me about it
<FernandoMiguel> I've been fighting CUPS probs for a month
<FernandoMiguel> I've purged it, reinstalled, made sure metapackages where there...
<FernandoMiguel> and now chrome complains
<penguin42> for me that's in /usr/lib/i386-linux-gnu/
<FernandoMiguel> :/usr/lib/i386-linux-gnu$  ll | grep cups
<FernandoMiguel> -rw-r--r--   1 root root 326K Mai 23 14:19 libcups.so.2
<FernandoMiguel> stupid google
<penguin42> yep
<FernandoMiguel> open("/opt/google/chrome/libcups.so.2", O_RDONLY|O_CLOEXEC) = -1 ENOENT (No such file or directory)
<FernandoMiguel> found it!
<FernandoMiguel> it's missing a symlink
<FernandoMiguel> erk....
<FernandoMiguel> I have the 32 bits version, not the 64
<FernandoMiguel> chrome won't take that
<FernandoMiguel> penguin42: $ mlocate libcups.so.2
<FernandoMiguel> /usr/lib/i386-linux-gnu/libcups.so.2
<FernandoMiguel> what has yours?
<Daekdroom> Installing Quantal in my VM is taking longer than I expected, despite using alternate.
<FernandoMiguel> I have both libcups2:i386 and libcups2
<penguin42> FernandoMiguel: My quantal VM is 32bit only
<FernandoMiguel> real men, run it in real metal :)
<penguin42> FernandoMiguel: Yeh maybe next week - I always try it in a VM first
<FernandoMiguel> I wish it was easier to revert a package like cups :(
<penguin42> nothing that enough --force's can't fix :-)
<FernandoMiguel> sudo ionice -c3 zsync -i /boot/quantal-desktop-amd64.iso -o ~/quantal-desktop-amd64.iso http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/daily-live/current/quantal-desktop-amd64.iso
<FernandoMiguel> reinstall time
<Daekdroom> Well.. It looks like there isn't much new in Quantal yet.
<penguin42> Daekdroom: The stuff under the covers is the bigger changes I guess - it's got Gcc 4.7 in there and udisks2
<Daekdroom> and new libboost.
<Daekdroom> But those things I'm unable to notice.
<BluesKaj> Kwin is broken, segfaults as soon as I login
<BluesKaj> and so is the begreporter :)
<BluesKaj> er bugreporter
<BluesKaj> the latest updates/upgrades broke Kwin , segfaults after the login
#ubuntu+1 2013-06-03
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<johnjohn101> what is the diff between partial upgrade and updates?
<IdleOne> partial upgrade is when not all of the available updates can be installed for one reason or another. it is best to avoid partial upgrades when running +1, chances are it will break your install. I don't recall ever seeing a partial upgrade in a released version of ubuntu
<johnjohn101> well, all this did was to remove a package.  So wait until it doesn't say partial upgrade?
<[Saint]> I assume this place caters for 13.10 as well, even though that's technically +2?
<lordievader> [Saint]: No, 13.10 is +1, 13.04 is released after all.
<[Saint]> AH. Well...I'm behind the times.
<lordievader> [Saint]: ;)
<Pici> [Saint]: Ubuntu release numbers are the YEAR.MONTH of release.
<[Saint]> That implies having a constant knowledge of the current year and month, that's a hard ask... ;)
<Pici> If only there was some sort of electronic device that could do that for you ;)
<IdleOne> heh
<[Saint]> Anyhoo: The annoying nag I'm getting currently "The update information is outdated. This may be caused by network problems...etc.", currently expected, or, I blew something up?
<IdleOne> [Saint]: could be the mirror you are using is out of sync
<IdleOne> try switching mirror and running apt-get update
<[Saint]> Would having Err http://extras.ubuntu.com saucy Release in the sources trigger this I wonder?
<[Saint]> whoops. -Err, obviously. Wrong pastebuffer.
<IdleOne> it shouldn't
<[Saint]> apt-get is perfectly happy aside from the miss of that source, which I understand is expected.
<[Saint]> yet a small red triangle with an exclamation mark plagues me.
<FernandoMiguel> is python breaking apps for anyone?
<BluesKaj> FernandoMiguel, which apps?
<FernandoMiguel> BluesKaj: 3rd party
<FernandoMiguel> depends on libgdk_pixbuf
<FernandoMiguel> $ apt-cache policy libgdk-pixbuf2.0-0       Installed: 2.28.1-1ubuntu2
<FernandoMiguel> BluesKaj or anyone, mind trying
<FernandoMiguel> ldd /usr/lib/libgdk_pixbuf-2.0.so.0
<FernandoMiguel> ls /usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/libgdk_pixbuf*
<FernandoMiguel> pretty please?
<BluesKaj> for ldd /usr/lib/libgdk_pixbuf-2.0.so.0 ...No such file or directory
<FernandoMiguel> so package is broken.... fuuu
<BluesKaj> FernandoMiguel, for, ls /usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/libgdk_pixbuf* , http://pastebin.com/g1sqD4YY
<FernandoMiguel> BluesKaj: thank you
<BluesKaj> FernandoMiguel, np
<bjsnider> FernandoMiguel, the file you had him ldd is in the udeb, and he wouldn't have that installed
<FernandoMiguel> bjsnider: ?
<bjsnider> you can see the buildlog here: https://launchpadlibrarian.net/140942008/buildlog_ubuntu-saucy-amd64.gdk-pixbuf_2.28.1-1ubuntu2_UPLOADING.txt.gz
<FernandoMiguel> bjsnider: I failed to understand
<bjsnider> and if you search for /usr/lib/libgdk_pixbuf-2.0.so.0
<FernandoMiguel> dpkg-shlibdeps: warning: package could avoid a useless dependency if debian/libgdk-pixbuf2.0-0-udeb/usr/lib/libgdk_pixbuf-2.0.so.0.2800.1 debian/libgdk-pixbuf2.0-0-udeb/usr/lib/libgdk_pixbuf_xlib-2.0.so.0.2800.1 debian/libgdk-pixbuf2.0-0-udeb/usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/gdk-pixbuf-2.0/2.10.0/loaders/libpixbufloader-png.so were not linked against libpthread.so.0 (they use none of the library's symbols)
<bjsnider> yep, look at the last of the 3 results
<bjsnider> it's a soft link installed by the udeb
<bjsnider> i don't see how ldd can return results on a file not installed
#ubuntu+1 2013-06-04
<MMlosh> Hello  I was used to seeing the next -dev release on http://packages.ubuntu.com/saucy/<package> , but now I don't. The source package is there, but the binary one is not.   Does anyone know what is going on?  (I am sorry, I don't know how to ask a search engine. I am pretty sure it's known)
<MMlosh> I finally got it.. the title says "13.04" has been released, not "13.10 alpha 1"..  thanks for being patient with me :D
<BluesKaj> Hey folks
#ubuntu+1 2013-06-05
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<Guest16353> hello
<Guest16353> help
<SharkWoof> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<Guest16353> I work the software-center or open the terminal and I closed the session
<SharkWoof> <Guest16353> what langue
<SharkWoof> <Guest16353> what language do you use
<SharkWoof> your makeing no sense to me and i want to help you the best that i can
<SharkWoof> !es | Guest16353
<ubottu> Guest16353: En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<genii> SharkWoof: I suspect the description of their problem is: When I try to use the software center or open the terminal, my desktop session ends and I get booted to lightdm
<SharkWoof> gemii thank you
<Guest16353> if that's my problem colocare one pastebin of what I get in the terminal
<Guest16353> genii http://paste.ubuntu.com/5736283/
<Guest16353> error open software-center
<genii> 1st problem is you're running it as root.
<genii> Guest16353: This is from terminal inside X ?
<Guest16353> Good looks not speak very good English
<Guest16353> Now I run it as root and not give you the pastebin
<genii> Guest16353: root = NO
<Guest16353> yes open
<Guest16353> funciona
<genii> I need more headache medicine now.
<Guest16783> xorg error
<Guest16783> genni
<bazhang> !details | Guest16783
<ubottu> Guest16783: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<om26er> is saucy good for a test run ?
<bazhang> !info linux
<ubottu> linux (source: linux-meta): Generic complete Linux kernel.. In component main, is optional. Version 3.8.0.23.39 (raring), package size 1 kB, installed size 33 kB
<bazhang> !info linux saucy
<ubottu> linux (source: linux-meta): Generic complete Linux kernel.. In component main, is optional. Version 3.9.0.3.4 (saucy), package size 1 kB, installed size 33 kB
<bazhang> nice
#ubuntu+1 2013-06-06
<BluesKaj> Hey all
<lordievader> Good afternoon.
 * genii makes more coffee
<FernandoMiguel> darn it
<FernandoMiguel> gnome power is broken again
<FernandoMiguel> all through kernel 3.9
<OvenWerks> Question about kubuntu 13.10 installed from the daily ISO (few days ago) Are the window decorations gone on purpose?
<sder> hi
<sder> I need help with copying a fiel via tftp(ubuntu laptop) to a device
<sder> oops file
<sder> anyone?
#ubuntu+1 2013-06-07
<roaet> holy crap. it's a thing
<roaet> hi.. people of saucy
<BluesKaj> HI all
<ShapeShifter499> in case someone here has an answer to my question I post this link to my policyd question http://askubuntu.com/q/305282/136822
<Stanley00> ShapeShifter499: you can ask about 13.04 in #ubuntu now
<ShapeShifter499> I did
<ShapeShifter499> Stanley00, just covering everything in hopes someone knows
<Stanley00> ;)
<ShapeShifter499> Stanley00, don't happen to know why cluebringer is killing my cpu do you?
<Stanley00> ShapeShifter499: I have no idea
<ShapeShifter499> the moment I killall its process it my cpu usage drops to 20-50% usage
<ShapeShifter499> really bothering me
<ShapeShifter499> but on the bright side, over cpu usage alerted me to the fact the fan didn't work till I fixed that
<johnjohn101> i guess the last update broke unity as my 13.10 will need to be reloaded
#ubuntu+1 2013-06-08
<genii> Is 13.10 using systemd ?
<jtaylor> no
<IdleOne> genii: sorta, but i don't understand or know how
<genii> Weird. I didn't install it, but now it's on somehow
<jtaylor> only some libraries
<jtaylor> init is still upstart
<jtaylor> some dbus integration stuff
<genii> Ah, OK
<murthy> hello everyone
<lordievader> Good morning.
<penguin42> hmm that's better, the upgrade I'd done last night removed kde-window-manager
<BluesKaj> Hi folks
<penguin42> Hey BK
<BluesKaj> hi penguin42
<penguin42> BluesKaj: KDE packaging still fighting you a bit?
<BluesKaj> penguin42, not anymore , I made the mistake of leaving the proposed repos enabled , but it's fixed now
<penguin42> BluesKaj: I lost the window manager last night sometime, made this morning a bit more interesting
<BluesKaj> ok , I just lost Kate for a while , but the dependency finally followed up and installing it again worked
<BluesKaj> penguin42,^
<penguin42> oh yeh I seem to have lost kate as well, but that's not quite as big a problem :-)
<BluesKaj> you lost kwin penguin42 ?
<penguin42> yeh
<BluesKaj> so did the fixes come down later ?
<penguin42> nod - I lost it when I did an upgrade last night but didn't notice it at the time, until I booted this morning and didn't get the kwin when I logged in, did an update/upgrade and it was fine
<BluesKaj> right , glad to hear it was straightforward
<penguin42> nod; I wonder what's different this time that there has been so much flap of the packages
<BluesKaj> think they jumped the gun and forgot to include some depends
<penguin42> maybe but there seem to be quite a few this time around
<BluesKaj> yeah , I had a lot of changes around 4PM EDT , probly around 9 your time , and took several updates/upgrades to finish them all , and that'ew hgen i discovered Kate was no longer installed
<BluesKaj> err when
<BluesKaj> but the fix didn't arrive till this morning here
<BluesKaj> lost my google earth too
<penguin42> yeh I suspect it was the same set
<penguin42> oh yeh, that's gone - but that disappears all the time - it's really sensitive to changes in i386 pacakges
<BluesKaj> that means lsb-core and ia23libs as well
<BluesKaj> ia32-libs multiarch has missing dependencies ...I'll just use google maps for now
<penguin42> it normally works if you force it in, it's just not caught up with ia32-libs having been replaced with the individual stuff
#ubuntu+1 2013-06-09
<lordievader> Good morning.
<MMlosh> Hello... trivial question: why am I seeing no packages at  http://packages.ubuntu.com/saucy/ ?   Are they hidden, or just not built yet?
<BluesKaj_> Howdy all
<penguin42> Hey BK
<BluesKaj_> hi penguin42
<BluesKaj_> finally found a decent vpn client and tutorial for kde -linux
<penguin42> which VPN type?
<BluesKaj_> penguin42, L2TP/IPSec
<penguin42> yeuch
<BluesKaj_> and I don't subscribe to commercial VPN service
<penguin42> ipsec is always a pita - the more modern openssl based ones are so much easier
<BluesKaj_> well this is a special service for ppl behind gov't filtered networks , like china and iran  http://www.vpngate.net/en/
<BluesKaj_> based in japan , but there areservers all over the world
<BluesKaj_> a lot of them won't connect thru ipsec though
<penguin42> it does seem a bit of an odd choice; ipsec was popular 10 years ago - but it was always hard
<BluesKaj_> I see
<penguin42> openssl based stuff is just easy and works through anything
<BluesKaj_> ok what other names are openssl known as?
<BluesKaj_> I notice the servers might use a different name for the same service
<penguin42> sorry, I should say ssl based vpns (openssl being one implementation of ssl)
<penguin42> so openvpn is a common one
<BluesKaj_> openvpn wouldn't work for me
<penguin42> ah, pity
<BluesKaj_> wel ,maybe my settings were wrong but there doesn't seem to be a comprehensive tutorial for kde users
<penguin42> hmm yes I wonder is the KDE vpn stuff running on NM or wicd
<BluesKaj_> I've mostly lost touch with ubuntu-desktop and I'd sooner run W7 in a VB as a guest and run the vpn client from there , which i was doing until I found one written for ubuntu-desktops , but works in kde
<BluesKaj_> I don't use NM
<penguin42> ah, on the KDE network GUI there is a VPN section offering an Add button for pretty much every VPN I can think of
<penguin42> (except the commerical stuff I have to use at work)
<BluesKaj_> and can one configure NM to work with vpn , because I recall it was hard to configure
<penguin42> well isn't what the KDE and gnome GUIs are doing - the GUI looks nice enough for every type of VPN
<BluesKaj_> alternate installs are supposed to be available for 13.10?
<alankila> IPsec wouldn't *have* to be such a PITA but in practice it always is
<alankila> I guess enterprise happened to it and then everything became ridiculously complicated
<alankila> I've been wondering if it would be possible to do ipsec while doing nothing of that key exchange stuff
<alankila> just set up a fixed key, tell kernel about it with setkey, and forget everything else
<alankila> sure it would *work*, but would it be secure?
<BluesKaj> alankila, interesting , I'm considering reinstalling NM , now that I've learned a few things about VPN
<penguin42> alankila: Well I think the idea is to rekey regularly so that you never get a chance to break it even with a lot of data transfer
<alankila> penguin42: yes... but I am wondering what kind of things are revealed over time
<lordievader> Good evening.
<FernandoMiguel> bRoas
<Daekdroom> !schedule
<ubottu> Saucy Salamander (13.10) release milestones can be found at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SaucySalamander/ReleaseSchedule
#ubuntu+1 2014-06-02
<BluesKaj> 'Morning folks
#ubuntu+1 2014-06-03
<susundberg> Hey, i am having kubuntu 14.04 and laptop, that is docked -> lid closed. When doing normal boot everything goes fine until the login screen appears - at that point machine goes to 'suspend to ram' - pressing power button works, but it still seems like a bug to me. Any ideas what package to report in?
<susundberg> uh, my bad, +1 channel
<lapaga> hello all, in trying to do a virtualbox install of xubuntu 14.10 I am unable to actually install it...there is no option when the iso starts and once things are loaded in a live session the install icon does not work...thanks for any suggestions
<BluesKaj> 'Morning folks
<ItsMeLenny> i'm wondering a bit as to what this utopic is, as i'm after libglfw3
<ItsMeLenny> ah, doesnt matter, figured out a different way
<elfy> if anyone else pitches up with install from daily issues - I'm not sure if other flavours are the same but there is a known issue with images
<elfy> bug 1325632
<ubottu> bug 1325632 in ubiquity (Ubuntu) "Installer fails to start" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1325632
<lordievader> Good evening
<habanany> is there any utopic unicorn torrent image ?
<ikonia> brendand_: as there is no pre-release uet, just daily builds, I doubt it would be wise to build torrents that chnge every 60 minutes
<ikonia> more so as it's very VERY early in the development process
<Jordan_U> habanany even :) ^^
<Jordan_U> habanany: If you want to use the daily builds but take less of a tole on the servers you can use zsync, which will only download differences between the current image and the last one you downloaded.
<habanany> brendand thanks for the info
#ubuntu+1 2014-06-04
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<matthiaskrgr> how do I add the utopic ppa to a system?
<Jordan_U> matthiaskrgr: What do you mean by "the" utopic ppa?
<matthiaskrgr> I want to get gcc 4.9  on precise
<matthiaskrgr> by adding the utopic package repository to the system and installing gcc 4.9 then
<matthiaskrgr> if that works
<Jordan_U> matthiaskrgr: That does not work. The standard Ubuntu repositories are not "ppa"s, and you can't mix versions.
<matthiaskrgr> oh :|
<matthiaskrgr> ah well, toolchain ppa seems to have 4.9 now
<matthiaskrgr> that wasn't the case a few  days ago, I'll check if that works
#ubuntu+1 2014-06-05
<Squall5668> feck
<Squall5668> oh wrong chat, sorry
<BluesKaj> 'Morning
<johnjohn101> seems like theming and fonts are broken in 14.10
<trism> johnjohn101: maybe bug 1326636 , was fixed a few hours ago so might try updating
<ubottu> bug 1326636 in unity-settings-daemon (Ubuntu) "/usr/lib/unity-settings-daemon/unity-settings-daemon:5:XIQueryDevice:xdevice_get_dimensions:input_info_find_size_match:get_mappable_output_info:do_touchscreen_mapping" [High,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1326636
<johnjohn101> i'll update tomorrow or monday, no big deal still pre alpha
<johnjohn101> so far so good !
#ubuntu+1 2014-06-06
<jluc> hop http://bugs.scribus.net/view.php?id=12349
<BluesKaj> Howdy all
<wilee-nilee> Getting  a partial upgrade here, check your own, and do not run a partial upgrade!!!!
<dirty__> hey guys just installed 14.10 and its knocked the scroller on my touchpad out of action any guidance on regaining it?
<wilee-nilee> dirty__, Are you aware this is a development, not released?
#ubuntu+1 2014-06-07
<dirty__> i am now same question for latest release please
<wilee-nilee> dirty__, Just making sure is all, not considered a stable OS. Not sure of a fix, just concerned you are informed.
<dirty__> no problems amigo thanks for the patience ill check forums again and or pop back here in coming days much thanks
<wilee-nilee> dirty__, Cool, keep an eye here, there are great helpers. ;)
<guest-ZkIzyk> hello all, sort my 14.04 out just right however i shut down slept came back and when i tryto logon to my account i get a blackscreen then back to logon screen again im currently having to use guest account to reach you any guidance
<lordievader> Good morning.
<elfy> morning :)
<lordievader> Hey elfy, how are you doing?
<elfy> I'm good thanks - you?
<lordievader> Doing good, reinstalling OS'es on my laptop :)
<elfy> :)
<wilee-nilee> Gentlemen ;) had a partial upgrade come in here today, watch out for it.
<elfy> hi wilee-nilee :)
<wilee-nilee> hi elfy , good to see you.
<elfy> well I'm glad that some think that :D
<wilee-nilee> I know the feeling.
<wilee-nilee> elfy, Mods have my sympathy, when it looked like I was being recruited at the forums I ran away and never cane back. ;)
<wilee-nilee> came*
<wilee-nilee> all the grub helpers ended up there some still workin.
<lordievader> o/
<BluesKaj> 'Morning folks
#ubuntu+1 2014-06-08
<lordievader> Good morning.
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
#ubuntu+1 2015-06-01
<lordievader> Good morning.
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<Guest24042> Sysinfo for 'ubuntu': Running against KDE Frameworks 5 on Ubuntu 15.10 (Wily Werewolf) powered by Linux 3.19.0-18-generic, CPU: AMD Athlon(tm) 64 X2 Dual Core Processor 6000+ at 1000/3000 MHz, RAM: 3409/3951 MB, Storage: 2/2 GB, 181 procs, 0.29h up
#ubuntu+1 2015-06-02
<lordievader> Good morning.
<twager> Sysinfo for 'twager-Aspire-5552': Running against KDE Frameworks 5 on Ubuntu 15.10 (Wily Werewolf) powered by Linux 3.19.0-20-generic, CPU: AMD Athlon(tm) II P320 Dual-Core Processor at 1500/2100 MHz, RAM: 2361/2752 MB, Storage: 4/105 GB, 173 procs, 2.8h up
<BluesKaj> Hey all
<g3tpi> Sysinfo for 'twager-Aspire-5552': Running against KDE Frameworks 5 on Ubuntu 15.10 (Wily Werewolf) powered by Linux 3.19.0-20-generic, CPU: AMD Athlon(tm) II P320 Dual-Core Processor at 1500-2100/2100 MHz, RAM: 2346/2752 MB, Storage: 8/109 GB, 172 procs, 8.43h up
#ubuntu+1 2015-06-03
<lordievader> Good morning.
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
#ubuntu+1 2015-06-04
<est31> does the 15.10 gcc have colors?
<MichaelTiebesl> hi everybody.....just curious if Ubuntu 15.10 already is stable enough for daily use?
<lordievader> Good morning.
<elfy> hi lordievader
<lordievader> Hey elfy, how are you doing?
<elfy> pretty good thanks - sun for a change ;)
<elfy> how's things in your neck of the woods?
<lordievader> Sunny too, and rather warm :)
<elfy> \o/
<BluesKaj> Howdy folks
#ubuntu+1 2015-06-05
<lordievader> Good afternoon.
<BluesKaj> Hi folks
#ubuntu+1 2015-06-06
<lordievader> Good morning.
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<Alkalino> Hello there, I'm having problems installing ubuntu 15.04, it says : could not write bytes broken pipe while choosing try ubuntu or install ubuntu
<Alkalino> anyone would please help me? sorry for my english.
<penguin42> Alkalino: 15.04 is the current release, so that's in #ubuntu
<penguin42> Alkalino: But could not write bytes sounds like the disk isn't large enough/is full
<penguin42> or broken
<Alkalino> well i was on #ubuntu and the say : Alkalino: wily werewolf is the codename for Ubuntu 15.10 - Support only in #ubuntu+1
<k1l_> that was a mistake by that user. he already said you can ask in äubuntu
<penguin42> you said you were having problems with 15.04
<Alkalino> and then  i say :well I said 15.04, is that still okay, sorry I'm new
<k1l_> *#ubuntu
<Alkalino> and they say yes
<Alkalino> sorry i'm confused #ubuntu say go to #ubuntu+1 and #ubuntu+1 say go to #ubuntu
<penguin42> Alkalino: If you're doing 15.04 it's in #ubuntu, if you're doing 15.10 it's in here
<k1l_> that was a mistake. that user thought 15.04 was still the alpha version. but it is not. so just ask in #ubuntu
<Alkalino> sorry :)
<Alkalino> again
 * penguin42 has sympathy, sometimes I don't know what month it is
<ObrienDave> month? we have months? ;P
<penguin42> ObrienDave: Yes, there's January at the start of the year when you still write the previous year number, and December at the end of the year when you're winding down, and there's a few others in between
<ObrienDave> dang, i knew i was missing something ;P
<penguin42> ObrienDave: actually a fun read is copernicus's writings where he converts between different calenders
#ubuntu+1 2015-06-07
<lordievader> Good morning.
<BluesKaj> Good Day folks
#ubuntu+1 2016-06-06
<BluesKaj> Hi folks
#ubuntu+1 2016-06-07
<BluesKaj> Howdy folks
#ubuntu+1 2016-06-08
<BluesKaj> Hey folks
#ubuntu+1 2016-06-09
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
#ubuntu+1 2016-06-10
<BluesKaj> Howdy all
<marcony> hello, can someone recommend facebook client on ubuntu 16.04 ?
<BluesKaj> marcony: I see the Horde client in the repos
<BluesKaj> !horde
<BluesKaj> !info horde
<ubottu> Package horde does not exist in yakkety
<BluesKaj> marcony:  you should ask in #ubuntu, this is Yakkety 16.10 support
<OerHeks> yay, finally someone tells me i am a complete idiot \0/
 * OerHeks butters a sandwich
<teward> you're either banned or quieted in the channel, or +m is on and you don't have voice
<teward> oops
<teward> sorry
<teward> wrong chan :)
#ubuntu+1 2016-06-11
<M-alex_mayorga> Any power saving experts here? There's no way to make this laptop power back on the LCD once it goes off it stays off no matter what.
<M-alex_mayorga> Where shall I start looking?
<M-alex_mayorga> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/596269
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 596269 in linux (Ubuntu) "LCD backlight stays off after resume" [Undecided,Expired]
<vbotka> M-alex_mayorga, the bug says that this command helps "echo -n 100 > /proc/acpi/video/VID1/LCD/brightness"
<vbotka> M-alex_mayorga, you might want to make it persistent with pm-utils
<vbotka> M-alex_mayorga, it might a good idea to review /usr/lib/pm-utils/video-quirks/
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<glass> anyone running ubuntu-mate 16.10?
#ubuntu+1 2016-06-12
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<Agenomoto> is ubuntu 16 LTS final launched?
<maxb> Agenomoto: There is no such thing as Ubuntu 16. There is 16.04, and 16.10. These are distinct versions, not part of some overall 16 release series
<Agenomoto> 16 LTS
<BluesKaj> that's 16.04, Agenomoto
<Agenomoto> BluesKaj:  ok
<maxb> Calling it 16 is like calling it the "Ubun Linu operat sys". Just because we can probably figure out what is intended, doesn't make it an effective way to communicate :-)
<_Kevin_> I just updated from a fresh install and now I'm stuck in a lightdm login bootloop
#ubuntu+1 2017-06-07
<freakyy> if i now upgrade to ubuntu+1 from 17.04 gnome, will gnome be kept and i automatically switch to normal ubntu?
<freakyy> nm  i think ill stick with current stable
<valorie> freakyy: that's my understanding
#ubuntu+1 2017-06-10
<StevieW> Hi Leute
#ubuntu+1 2018-06-04
<BluesKaj> Hey folks
#ubuntu+1 2018-06-05
<BluesKaj> Hi folks
<BLZbubba> morning
<BLZbubba> what is the best way to suggest a new feature to add to Ubuntu?  I would absolutely love it if you could have the Ubuntu installer configure xrdp by default.
<BLZbubba> it  would really help bring over windows people since they live in remote desktop all day
<nacc> BLZbubba: file a bug?
<nacc> BLZbubba: I would 100% veto such a feature request, though, as i have no windows machines
<nacc> BLZbubba: so you are adding exposure and an unnecessary feature by default
<nacc> I also don't care if Windows users can't access my Linux workstation...
#ubuntu+1 2018-06-06
<BluesKaj> Hey folks
#ubuntu+1 2019-06-04
<lotuspsychje> whats up jack- 
<jack-> not much :) just running my first eoan
<lotuspsychje> congrats :p
<jack-> heh
<lotuspsychje> jack-: can you check something for me please?
<jack-> sure, what?
<lotuspsychje> jack-: you see the blue ? icon on the dock?
<jack-> wait...this is my disco install
<jack-> sorry :)
<lotuspsychje> lol
<lotuspsychje> are you sure? cause ermine looks a lot like disco in this stage
<jack-> sure, yeah
<lotuspsychje> kk
<jack-> cat /etc/issue
<jack-> Ubuntu 19.04 \n \l
#ubuntu+1 2019-06-08
<Bashing-om> o/ Saturday :) Troll alert ?
<Bashing-om> Opps ^ wrong window :(
#ubuntu+1 2020-06-01
<luna_> Updating to the Alpha of the Gorilla now :)
<luna_> On the testing branch of the Gorilla now
